# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  عناوين الصحافة الاردنية لهذا اليوم (متجدد)

## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاثنين

 16-3-2009‏



صحيفة الرأي - اليوم

الصفحة الرئيسية 

الملك ومحمد السادس يبحثان حماية المقدسات بالقدس ويشددان على تحقيق المصالحة الفلسطينية
الملك يأمر بإرسال طائرة لنقل عائلة أردنية تعرضت لحادث سير بالسعودية
الحكومة ستنجز مشروع الأقاليم بشمولية
الشخانبة : لم نتعرض لضغوط للتغاضي عن قضايا فساد
بريطانيا تؤكد رفضها حل النزاع الفلسطيني - الإسرائيلي على حساب الأردن
قرار وشيك بشأن تبادل الأسرى بين إسرائيل وحماس
خاتمي يدرس الانسحاب من سباق الرئاسة
مئات القتلى في هجمات بسبب الماشية في جنوب السودان
14 مليون سيارة تتوقف في أميركا وأزمة القطاع تستفحل
سريلانكا ترفض دعوة التاميل للتحقيق بجرائم حرب
نواز الشريف يتحدى الاقامة الجبرية ويقود مسيرة مناهضة للحكومة
مقتل 5 سياح اجانب بانفجار في اليمن
تغيير لوائح الانتخاب في اندونيسيا لتطهير الساحة السياسية
الأسد يقوم بزيارة خاطفة الى قطر
مقتل 4 جنود من القوات الدولية في أفغانستان
طقس بارد اليوم وغدا ولطيف الأربعاء
وضع حجر الاساس لمشروع (مدائن النور) في مدينة خادم الحرمين
قانون الضمان الجديد يعرض على (النواب) في دورته الاستثنائية

محليات

الملك ومحمد السادس يؤكدان على التضامن العربي لمواجهة التحديات
الذهبي: الأقاليم ستنجز بشكل شمولي ولا اقليم غرب النهر
رئيس الوزراء يضع حجرالأساس لمشروع مدائن النور
الأميرة منى تفتتح ورشة لمناقشة إسـتراتيجية الصحـة الـنـفـسـيـة
ملتقى الإعلام الأردني الكويتي يؤسس لإعلام حر وعلاقة وطيدة
إغلاق باب الترشيح لانتخابات الممرضين: 4 مرشحين للنقيب و30 للعضوية
ويلكس: لن نرضى بعملية سلام ومبادرات جديدة ولن نزود اسرائيل بعتاد او اسلحة
جرحى فلسطينيون يستكملون علاجهم فـي الأردن
الشخانبة: نحقق فـي قضايا بأمانة عمان وسنعيد ملف (البلقاء التطبيقية) للنيابة العامة
الفايز يبحث قضايا الاطباء العاملين فـي الصحة
المياه الملوثة .. فصل من استهداف القطاع المائي
المجالي يؤكد اهمية توحيد المواقف العربية البرلمانية
بدء الاجراءات الحكومية لمنع الاعتداء على اراضي الدولة فـي الاغوار
دراسة متخصصة : البحث الزراعي يحتاج بيئة مناسبة لتفعيله
لجنة فنية لـ(المهندسين) تدرس أسباب انهيار (مبنى النزهة)
(العمل النيابية) تزور التنمية الاجتماعية
(البلقاء التطبيقية) تدرس إنشاء نفق للمركبات أمام كلية عجلون
مشروعات للطاقة الشمسية والمياه الرمادية فـي بلدية الحسا
241مرشحا يتنافسون على 35مقعد الاتحاد طلبة (التكنولوجيا) الخميس
الشريدة يحول حديقته المنزلية إلى محمية لانقاذ النباتات النادرة
اجتماع فـي الزرقاء لمناقشة مبادرة (أهل الهمة)
انتخاب الهيئة الادارية لاتحاد طلبة (اليرموك)
الرزاز يلتقي جمعية متقاعدي الضمان
مركز الحياة يطلق مشروع (بوابة البرلمان)
كلب يقتحم مدرسة ثانوية ويعقر مدرسا
اصابة ثلاثة اطفال بانهيار سور في جديتا
ضبط سرقة مياه لمزرعة ريفية فـي الرمان
النائب العجارمة يثمن إنشاء مدينة إعلامية فـي ناعور
مطالبات نسوية بتعديل القوانين التمييزية ضد المرأة
ورشة عمل (التعليم عبر الصحافة) اليوم
بحث التعاون الزراعي مع أستراليا
لجنة مشتركة للتحضير للمؤتمر الطبي الاردني الروماني
مواطن يغلق الطريق الوحيد لمركز الطيبة للتنمية فـي البترا
محاضرة حول الازمة المالية العالمية
الخارجية تتسلم اوراق اعتماد السفير الاندونيسي
بحث التعاون البلدي مع تونس
وزير العدل يبحث تعزيزالتعاون مع (المحامين)
ندوة حول مشروع الأقاليم
عشر شاحنات تحمل مواد اغاثة الى غزة
اتفاقية لتوفير 364 شقة لمبادرة (سكن كريم)
ترجيح عرض قانون (الضمان) الجديد على استثنائية النواب
نائب الملك يستقبل رئيس مؤسسة (جائزة البابطين)
الروابدة يتحدث عن نظرة فـي اللامركزية بدعوة من خريجي الجامعات الفرنسية

عربي ودولي 

حوار القاهرة يركز على تشكيل حكومة توافق
نتنياهو يعيد احتمال تشكيل حكومة موسعة وليفني تـشـترط الاعـتراف بمبدأ الدولتين
الرئاسة الفلسطينية تنفي تصريحات اولمرت بـشـأن اسـتعداده لتوقـيـع اتـفـاق سـلام
69 % من الإسرائيليين يؤيدون مفاوضات مع حكومة وحدة فلسطينية
الطالباني سيتنحى العام المقبل وسيركز على كتابة مذكراته
تشيني : اميركا اقل امانا فـي ظل اوباما
رئيس أركان الجيش العراقي يمتدح تعاون شيوخ العشائر
الحكيم يدعو للتفريق بين البعث والمنتمين إليه بـ (الإكراه)
عمرو موسى يزور بغداد اليوم للمرة الأولى منذ 2005
بوليساريو: الخطة المغربية (عقبة) امام حل للصحراء الغربية
القذافـي: لا عودة للرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع
بابا الفاتيكان يستعد للقيام بأول جولة فـي افريقيا غدا
الجيش الاميركي : الانسحاب من مدن عراقية يساعد فـي تحسين الوضع الامني
سوريا تسجن معارضا (أضعف الشعور القومي)
وزير الخارجية الايراني يقوم بزيارة مفاجئة للسعودية
مقتل 4 متمردين أكراد فـي قصف تركي لشمال العراق
الاحتلال يواصل التجريف فـي قلقيلية ويعتقل 4 فلسطينيين فـي الضفة
فياض: وقف الاستيطان مدخل لأي عملية سياسية مع إسرائيل
حماس ترحب باللقاء بين نواب اوروبيين ومشعل فـي دمشق
أمين عام المؤتمر الإسلامي يزور غزة
اسرائيل ستحسم موقفها حول تبادل الاسرى مع حماس قريبا

اقتصاد

(تشجيع الاستثمار) تعتزم إعداد خرائط استثمارية تفصيلية لمحافظات الجنوب
بنغازي على شبكة الملكية الأردنية فـي الأول من حزيران
فاخوري: جهود للارتقاء باداء التزويد ونقل البضائع عبر ميناء الحاويات
6ر54 مليون دينار التداول .. والمؤشر يرتفع 34 نقطة
الأردني الكويتي يوزع 10% من رأس المال أرباحا على المساهمين
مواطنون يشككون بمصداقية عروض وتنزيلات محال تجارية ويعتبرونها وهمية
5ر8 مليون دينار أرباح الشركة وتوزيع أرباح نقدية بنسبة 5ر12%
(تجار الحلي والمجوهرات) تطالب منع تجارة الحلي المقلدة أو الإكسسوار (باسـم الـذهـب الروسـي)
الأزمة العالمية تدفع الدول والشركات إلى إعادة النظر فـي استثمارات مشاريع الطاقة
أوبك تبقي على أهداف الانتاج دون تغيير وتعقد اجتماعا فـي أيار
تصيد الصفقات والتحسن الامريكي يدعمان البورصات الخليجية
التاكسي المميز بين رضا زبائن وتوجس اصحاب التاكسي الاصفر
سيسكو تكرم شركاءها فـي المنطقة خلال مؤتمر بالقاهرة
مقر جديد لادارة ميناء حاويات العقبة
13 شركة اردنية تشارك بمعرض دبي للغذاء
استطلاع..أسعار العقارات فـي دبي قد تنخفض 38% فـي 2009
افتتاح ملتقى الصناعات النسيجية العربي بالقاهرة
السوق المالي: هبوط مستمر.. أم عودة للحجم الطبيعي !
تسجيل أوراق مالية جديدة
(زين) تستحوذ على 31 % من شركة اتصالات مغربية
تراجع معدل التضخم فـي أسعار الاغذية بالسعودية
سوق للاستهلاكية المدنية فـي الشجرة
تدريب موظفين على تعبئة كشف التقدير الذاتي إلكترونيا
الشرق العربي للتأمين (تطلق خدمة التأمين الإلكتروني)
دورة حول برنامج السياسات وبرمجة الاقتصاد الكلي
اجتماع للتحضير للمؤتمر العربي - الصيني فـي نيسان
15 مركزا جمركيا تطبق النظام المحوسب
4ر32 مليون دولار قرض للأردن من صندوق النقد العربي
(أُمنية) تطلق خط الجيش الجدي

رياضة 

الأمير علي يتطلع لرؤيا موحدة من دول غرب أسيا لعمومية الآسيوي
مواجهتان مرتقبتان بين السلة الأردنية واللبنانية ببطولة غرب آسيا
الأمير فيصل: قيود بعض المجتمعات عرقلت الرياضة النسوية
ختام بطولة إبراهيم مصطفى الدولية للمصارعة اليوم
قراءة فـي الاسبوع الخامس عشر من دوري المحترفين
الإماراتي القاسمي بطل الجائزة الكبرى في بطول نادي الجواد للقفز عن الحواجز
ابو يمن يظفـر بلقبي الشباب والناشئين وسباق بين رضا ومكناي وجابر نحو قمة الرجال لكرة الطاولة
ختام بطولة المملكة المفتوحة للكونج فو
اختتام بطولة المعشر الخيرية لكرة السلة
اللجنة الاولمبية تطلق برنامجا لاعداد المدربين
أسماء جديدة تحجز مكانها فـي البطولة العالمية لألعاب القوى
فتح الله يتسلم تدريب يد العربي
تواصل التحضيرات لاستضافة المؤتمر الوطني لتأصيل الفكر التنويري
مقترح أردني لاستضافة بطولة غرب آسيا لخماسي الكرة فـي رمضان
ريال مدريد يسعى لضم جيرارد والونسو
الإصابة تبعد كلوزة عن صفوف المنتخب الألماني
لامبارد: (كاكا الافضل)
خروج يانكوفيتش وديمنتييفا من دورة انديان ويلز التنسية
الونسو يرى انه يملك حظوظ كبيرة لاحرازه بطولة العالم للفورمولا واحد
مغير السرحان يفوز على النعيمة ويخسر امام الباعج وديا بكرة القدم
افتتاح مبادرة المخدرات فـي مركز شابات عجلون
اجتماع حكام كرة اليد .. الاربعاء
ختام الدور الأول ليد ناشئي مجموعة الوسط .. اليوم
مؤتمر صحفي للجنة المنظمة للألعاب الآسيوية.. اليوم
اتحاد كرة القدم يوقف الدردور لاعب اتحاد الرمثا
اتحاد الرمثا يجدد الثقة بذيابات
بطولة المملكة المفتوحة لبناء الاجسام 2 الشهر القادم
اتحاد الدراجات يقر أجندة نشاطاته للموسـم الجــديد
ضاحية مديريات درك الشمال
الاتحاد العربي للتايكونجتسو يجتمع اليوم
تجديد موعد فحص الترقية لاتحاد التايكواندو
700 لاعبا ولاعبة في بطولة العالم الضاحية
منتخب الجودو يشارك في بطولة دمشق الدولية
مركز شباب الضليل يحتفل بميلاد القائد.. اليوم
صدارة ثنائية لبطولة المملكة للشطرنج
مؤتمر صحفي حول سباق الالتراماراثون .. اليوم
الفيصلي يتحضر لملاقاة ديمبو والوحدات يصل الهند بعد رحلة شاقة
تأجيل رالي الأردن الدولي الى تشرين اول
الحكومة تطلع على هموم الاندية اليو

أبواب

قيدك أدمى معصمي
اللاعب السابق (الرهوان) بلا منزل
العدوان: بانوراما لحياة الأردن الوطن والقائد والأمة
قاسم الناصر.. الانتماء الوطني في أصدق تجلياته
مهندسات يقمن بنقاشات تشجيعية عالمية عبر الانترنت
كفاح شبيب: الرسم ضجيج الألوان وصراخها
(الحق في الحماية مسؤولية من؟) ينطلق في تموز
توتنجي : نريد إقامة تفاعل بين الموسيقى والعلوم الإنسانية
ما أنواع الخوف عند الانسان ؟
الفولتية المغزلية ثورة حقيقية في عالم الالكترونيات
ما اسباب العقم عند الرجل والمرأة؟
نظارات موسيقية وهاتفية
تسجيل بث ست محطات تلفزيونية معاً
وضعت رضيعها بصندوق التبرعات بعد خنقه
6 اصابات بحفل (عارضة امريكا الاولى)
شون كونري معجب ببطل جيمس بوند
دعوة للمحافظة على الماء فـي الحروب
اكتشاف ثاني اكسيد الكربون فـي عمق الكون
عمرو مصطفى أنا و دياب مثل بليغ وحليم
إليسا وفضل يصوران (جوا الروح)
نادية الجندي .. خارج السباق الرمضاني
منتجو الأفلام (البوليسية) يواجهون نوعا جديدا من الرقابة
القول الجميل .. من قصيدة بغداد
70 % من ضحايا الجلطة فـي الاردن ..مدخنون

ثقافة وفنون

ناقد ومترجم يجمع بين دراسة القديم والحديث ... بكار: التعلم التلقيني ضد الإبداع
أصداء الرحلة والحياة عند فدوى طوقان
نشاطات الكرك مدينة الثقافة خلال الشهر الجاري
(مخيم الغجر يصعد إلى السماء) لإميل لوتيانو.. أنشودة سينمائية
قليبو تحصل على جائزة تكريمية عن كتابها (الإسلام - القدس)
مقهى ريش فـي قلب القاهرة.. فضاء التواصل الإنساني والإبداع
بكر خازر المجالي يوقع كتابه حول معركة الكرامة
الشاعر الأميركي ميلر ضيف معرض أبوظبي للكتاب
ديمة حجاوي توقع Tasty Temptations
تشكيل إدارية نادي صديقات الكتاب
معرض (القدس هنا وهناك)
إبراهيم خليل على فضائية أبو ظبي
إطلاق مشروع المركز الأردني للتصميم فـي (اليرموك)
آذار - هاشم غرايبة

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ سائد على الموضوع 

اتمنى منك المزيد من المشاركه في الموضوع  

وبتمنى منك انه تنزل مواضيع و اخبار بشكل مستمر 


مشكور يا صديقي

----------


## وجدان

يسلمووو على الموضع الرائع

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ساد ستوري

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور اخ Sad Story على الموضوع المميز

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مشكور اخ ساد ستوري على الموضوع 

 تم تثبيت الموضوع*

----------


## Sad Story

حياك الله اخ معاذ يا ريت بس لو تقدر تغير اسم الموضوع وتكتب عناوين الصحافة الاردنية لهذا اليوم (متجدد) لانو حاولت تغيير العنوان بس ما مشي الحال معي ... لانو العنوان الرئيسي هوا عناوين صحيفة الانباط ليوم الاربعاء !

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك الف عافيه يامحمد..تم تعديل العنوان

----------


## Sad Story

الله يعافيكِ يا زهره حياكِ الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> يعطيك الف عافيه يامحمد..تم تعديل العنوان


انا شاكرك يا اخت زهرة التوليب على تواصلك الدائم في القسم

----------


## Sad Story

الراي يومية عربية سياسية الاثنين 24/11/2008 الاردن 

العناوين

الملك يدعو لتحرك عاجل لإنهاء الحصار على غزة وفتح المعابر
الملك يؤكد دعم الاردن لأمن واستقرار العراق
زيادة الرواتب 7% على الاساسي و4% مقطوع
(يوتيوب) يمنح الملكة رانيا جائزته الأولى للإبداع لجهودها في تغيير الصور النمطية عن العرب والمسلمين
سوريا تفرج عن 3 أردنيين اعتقلتهم 17 يوما
وفد من اهالي الاسرى يزورون ابناءهم في السجون الاسرائيلية غدا
نزيف حاد في بورصة عمان وتراجع القيمة السوقية للأسهم 76ر3%
عباس يهدد بانتخابات مبكرة اذا فشل الحوار و(المركزي) ينتخبه رئيسا لدولة فلسطين
تخصيص أجور نقل لمصححي ومراقبي الثانوية
تقرير اسرائيلي يحث على دفع (الثمن الباهظ) للسلام مع سوريا
تخفيض أسعار 3 أصناف من حليب الصغار بنسبة 20%

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الصاردة ليوم الخميس 20/11/2008

مسيرة شعبية في عمان تطالب بفك الحصار عن غزة
الذهبي في دمشق اليوم : مصير الاردنيين الثلاثة على رأس اولوياتي
جمعية اصحاب المخابز تحذر من توقف كافة مخابز غزة اذا استمر الحصار الاسرائيلي
مستوطنون يدنسون مسجدا ومقبرة للمسلمين في الخليل
المجالي يعلن آليات جديدة لتنفيذ مبادرة "سكن كريم"
الاشغال الشاقة 13 عاما لاب اغتصب ابنته
زلوم: فك ارتباط الدولار بالذهب اكبر سرقة مالية في التاريخ
الدفاع المدني يقتل افعى طولها متران في جرش
مشروع بديل في مواجهة "الاقاليم"( فهد الخيطان )


‏العناوين في صحيفة الأنباط الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 19-11-2008‏:



صحيفة الانباط -اليوم

الصفحة الرئيسية

الملكة رانيا تفتتح اعمال المؤتمر السنوي الرابع للشبكة العالمية لخطوط مساعدة الطفل
في مذكرة له.. التيار الوطني الديمقراطي ` في الأردن ` يطالب بإصلاحات اقتصادية وسياسية شاملة
سمو الاميرة بسمة تفتتح معرض زهور لجمعيات الشابات المسيحيات 
إسرائيل تعلن فتح معبر كرم أبو سالم لإدخال مواد غذائية 
زيباري وكروكر يوقعان الاتفاقية الأمنية والبرلمان يناقشها
الصـرايرة يسـتقبل وفـد الخزينـة الأمريكيـة 
طيران الخليج و بنك البحرين الإسلامي يوقعان اتفاقية شراكة
مؤتمر ثقافة السلام...تساؤلات ليس إلا.. 
عن التعديل الوزاري
«اجت الحزينة تفرح ما لقتلهاش مطرح»
من وحي لقاء أمين عمان
`كنجستون تكنولوجي` تزوِّد بطاقات الذاكرة `هايبر إكس` بالموزِّعات الحرارية المبتكرة `تي 1`
سي إم بي آي تنظم 166 لقاءا لشركات البيع والشراء في معرض إدارة المرافق في أبو ظبي
فرنسا تعلن اعتقال القائد العسكري لمنظمة إيتا
أوباما يتعهد بالانسحاب من العراق والتركيز على أفغانستان
وفد أكاديمي تركي يزور `الأردنية`
وزير الخارجية يؤكد ان حل الدولتين هو السبيل الوحيد لانهاء الصراع في المنطقة

ديرتنا
الملكة رانيا تفتتح اعمال المؤتمر السنوي الرابع للشبكة العالمية لخطوط مساعدة الطفل
وفد أكاديمي تركي يزور `الأردنية`
اطلاق البرنامج الالكتروني لتقييم ومتابعة الاداء الحكومي 
وزارة التربية تنظم لقاء الوفاء للحسين في مخيم الكرامة الدائم 
الأمن الوقائي يفك لغز جريمة قتل إحدى السيدات وقعت قبل 8 شهور 
في مذكرة له.. التيار الوطني الديمقراطي ` في الأردن ` يطالب بإصلاحات اقتصادية وسياسية شاملة
الربيحات يفتتح ندوة الرعاية اللاحقة للمفرج عنهم في قضايا المخدرات 
المتقاعدين العسكريين` توفر بذار الشعير لمزارعي المفرق 
الملك يهنىء السلطان قابوس بالعيد الوطني وبعيد ميلاده 
اجتماع مشترك للجان المشرفة على مشروع تطوير وسط مادبا
بحث الترتيبات والتسهيلات المقدمة للحجاج الفلسطينيين 
مرحلة تقييم جديدة لجائزة الملكة رانيا العبدالله للمعلم المتميز
دبور : الاتفاقية الأمنية مع العراق غير قانونية وغير مشروعة وهي عقد اذعان وإذلال
مؤتمر الوسطية الرابع يواصل أعماله ...والتوصيات اليوم
الملك يهنىء رئيس جمهورية لاتفيا 
الملك يهنىء ملك المغرب بعيد الاستقلال
مباحثات اردنية سودانية في مجال الثروة الحيوانية 
العدل العليا ترد طعنا بقرار اللجنة العليا لمعادلة الشهادات غير الأردنية
ورشة عمل تناقش حق الانسان في بيئة سليمة 
الامير فيصل : 16 دولة تعاني صراعات سياسية واجتماعية تشارك بالمعسكر الثاني لمبادرة`اجيال السلام` 
الاستهلاكية العسكرية تخفض اسعار 260 سلعة 
الاخاء النيابية` تثمن جهود الملك في دعم الشعب الفلسطيني 
وزير الخارجية يؤكد ان حل الدولتين هو السبيل الوحيد لانهاء الصراع في المنطقة

عرب وعالم
إسرائيل تعلن فتح معبر كرم أبو سالم لإدخال مواد غذائية 
وزير يمني يستقيل بعد اتهامه بإقامة صلات مع الحوثيين 
أوباما يتعهد بالانسحاب من العراق والتركيز على أفغانستان
ذي إندبندنت: الاتفاقية الأمنية بداية لإنهاء احتلال العراق
فرنسا تعلن اعتقال القائد العسكري لمنظمة إيتا
صندوق النقد يحتاج 100 مليار دولار لمواجهة الأزمة
زيباري وكروكر يوقعان الاتفاقية الأمنية والبرلمان يناقشها
بيريز لا يرفض حوار أوباما مع إيران
المقاومة الفلسطينية تطلب ضمانات مقابل تجديد التهدئة

عالم المال
الصـرايرة يسـتقبل وفـد الخزينـة الأمريكيـة 
هيئة النقل` تعدل آلية شطب الحافلات العمومية بالمملكة 
حياة للفنادق والمنتجعات تطرح «خطة حياة للأعمال» 
`كنجستون تكنولوجي` تزوِّد بطاقات الذاكرة `هايبر إكس` بالموزِّعات الحرارية المبتكرة `تي 1`
بريطانيا تحتفل بموسم الأعياد وسط أجواء شتوية مُبهجة
طيران الخليج و بنك البحرين الإسلامي يوقعان اتفاقية شراكة
زين تمدد فترة استقبال طلبات الانتفاع من منح صندوقها للتعليم الجامعي
سي إم بي آي تنظم 166 لقاءا لشركات البيع والشراء في معرض إدارة المرافق في أبو ظبي
حفل تخريج الدورة الأولى لتصنيف الألماس التي أقامتها أكاديمية ديفا – المركز العالمي للألماس 
شركة توليد الكهرباء تحصد جائزة أفضل مشروع لعام 2008 
فاروس` تنضم إلى مركز دبي المالي العالمي
عدد من أبرز خبراء اللآلئ الدوليين يتحدثون حول أحدث التطورات والمبادرات الخاصة بصناعة اللؤلؤ

رياضة
حطم الرقم القياسي لعدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة..الأهلي يستعيد لقب بطل إفريقيا على حساب كوتون الكاميروني
ميلانو يهزم كييفو ويضيق الخناق على انترناسيونالي في الدوري الايطالي
اختيار حكم اردني مديرا لحكام بطولة النرويج الودية في عمان 
الأردن ينظم بطولة غرب آسيا بالجودو 
بلد الوليد يهزم ريال مدريد ويضع مصير شوستر في مهب الريح
مخاطبة الفيصلي والحسين لمعالجة قضيتي المحترف صلاح والمدرب ابو عابد 
الحديد يفتتح دورة حراس المرمى الآسيوية 
إعلان تشكيلة منتخب الخماسي لكرة القدم
عضيبات يرعى اجتماع لجنة البحوث والدراسات

فن وثقافة 
نيكول كيدمان : أمسك الخشب كل يوم أملا في استمرار زواجي
بسبب ارتدائها الفرو ..ناشط يلقي على ليندسي `دقيق`
لطيفة : حبيبي بيحبني ويحترمني ويعشق نجاحي
نور بطلة .. ` زهرة والأشواك` 
سمية الخشاب ` عايزاك كده `في تركيا

موقع الصحيفة هنا

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين جريدة الدستور الاردنية ليوم الخميس 20/11/2008

الملك يلتقي الرئيس الفلسطيني عباس في العقبة 
النواب يشيدون بجهود الملك في خدمة القضية الفلسطينية 
اسرائيل «تخنق» غزة 
 توزيع جوائز الدولة التقديرية على مستحقيها 
 رئيس الوزراء يصل الى دمشق 
 توقع زخات مطر اليوم والحرارة الى انخفاض 

http://www.addustour.com

----------


## Sad Story

الأحد 30 تشرين ثاني 2008م 



الملك يدعو لتكاتف الجهود لتلبية الحقوق المشروعة للشعب الفلسطيني وتحقيق (حل الدولتين)
الذهبي و(سونغ سو) يؤكدان اهمية زيارة الملك
اسرائيل تستعد لشن عملية عسكرية واسعة فـي غزة
عيد الأضحى 8 كانون الأول
ارتفاع اسعار الذهب محليا30 قرشا للغرام
انتهاء (مأساة) مومباي والحصيلة 195 قتيلا
(الملكية) تواصل تعليق رحلاتها الجوية إلى بانكوك
ساركوزي: لا نقبل بـ (إيران نووية)
طقس لطيف ومشمس اليوم وغدا
القراصنة يتمسكون بفدية قدرها 25 مليون دولار للناقلة السعودية
خادم الحرمين :75 دولارا سعر (عادل) للنفط
التوتر يتصاعد فـي تايلاند.. ودعوة اميركية اوروبية لانسحاب المتظاهرين من المطارات
اوباما يعلن فريقه للامن القومي قريبا
(مكافحة الايدز) تبحث عن دعم جديد مع اليوم العالمي العشرين للمرض
مقتل 44 مسلحا بهجمات متفرقة وطالبان تأسر 14 جنديا افغانيا
مدفيديف ينهي زيارته الى كوبا بـلقاء فيدل كاسترو واحياء التحالف

ثقافة وفـنون 
أمين عمان يكرم الجهات الداعمة لمهرجان صيف عمان 2008 
مبيضين يشارك فـي مهرجان أكَد للكاريكاتور بهولندا 
تراجع الأدوار النسائية فـي السينما الأميركية 
 ريـاضــة 
التربية تكرم اصحاب الانجاز في الدورة المدرسية العربية 
الحرس الثالثة في ختام بطولة الكرة العسكرية اليوم 
العبادي اصغر فارس شارك في سباق وادي رم الدولي للقدرة 

إقتصـاد 

مزارعون: أسعارالمنتجات الزراعية تائهة بين الوسطاء وتجار التجزئة 
المركزية المتطورة للعصائر تفتتح مصنعها في التجمعات الصناعية 
وضع حجر الأساس لمشروع راية في العقبة الثلاثاء المقبل 
 محلـيـات 
416 طالبا يتنافسون على عضوية اتحاد طلبة (الأردنية) 
(اللويبدة) ممنوعة وموقعها الالكتروني يضاعف عدد القراء 
المحيسن: نحتاج خطة للامن الغذائي والاقتصادي و الاجتماعي 




التفاصيل

----------


## Sad Story

*عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاثنين* 
 1-12-2008‏



• محليات ‏ومحافظات
• الملك يبحث مع الرئيس الكوري الجنوبي اليوم تعزيز العلاقات
• الملك: برامجنا الإصلاحية خففت من تداعيات الأزمة المالية العالمية على اقتصادنا
• توزيع طرود الخير الهاشمية على الاسر المعوزة في الجنوب 
• الملكة رانيا تؤكد ضرورة توسعة موارد صندوق الأمان لمستقبل الأيتام 
• الملك : برامجنا الاصلاحية خففت من تداعيات الأزمة العالمية على اقتصادنا 
• وزير الاوقاف يشيد بالتسهيلات السعودية للحجاج 
• رفع علاوة المعلمين تدريجيا لتصل الى 100% 
• الزيارة الملكية لقطر تنهي أزمة 20 أردنيا 
• «الحريات النيابية» تزور مديرية الأمن العام 
• دراسة: ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري تتسبب بارتفاع درجات الحرارة في الاردن 
• الملك يبحث اليوم مع الرئيس الكوري الجنوبي تعزيز العلاقات وأوضاع الشرق الأوسط 
• بريزات يحاضر في «الأردنية للعلوم والثقافة» 
• «نهر الاردن» تطلق المرحلة الثانية من برنامج «اعداد الشباب لسوق العمل» 
• النعيمي يكرم 96 مدرسة فازت بمشاريع صندوق التجديدات التربوية 
• أبو هديب : «المخطط الشمولي لاستعمالات الأراضي» في جرش جاهز 
• لطوف : صياغة قانون رادع لـ «ممتهني التسول» 
• «العمل الاسلامي» يطلب تسهيل مهمة انطلاق سفينة الى غزة 
• كورونيل: الصحافيون الاستقصائيون يتعرضون لمضايقات تصل حد القتل 
• طوقان: بدء وضع المعايير وتحديد فئات جائزة المدير المتميز 
• السفير الكويتي : مشاركة الأردن في القمة الاقتصادية ستسهم بـإنجاحها 
• «مالية الأعيان» تباشر مناقشة مشروع الموازنة العامة 
• وزير التربية يلتقي السفير التونسي 
• الذهبي يبحث في الدوحة مع نائب رئيس السلفادور تعزيز التعاون الثنائي 
• الملك يعزي الرئيس البرازيلي بضحايا الفيضانات 
• الملك يهنىء رئيسي رومانيا وافريقيا الوسطى 
• دعوة متصرفي ألوية اربد للتعاون بتحديد مواقع بيع الاضاحي 
• «الصيادلة» : عودة اللاجئين حق لا تنازل عنه او تهاون فيه 
• تخصيص 13 ألف دونم في محافظة العاصمة لاقامة مناطق صناعية مختلفة 
• كي مون ودسكوتو وبيلاي يطالبون برفع الحصار اللاإنساني عن غزة 
• «النواب» ينظر في تسيير سفينة لكسر الحصار على غزة الأربعاء 
• «المهندسين» تطالب بتحسين أوضاع اعضائها العاملين في «الأونروا» 
• اعتماد نظام مؤشرات الأداء لمراقبة الجهات العاملة في قطاع المياه 
• «الصحة» تسلم مسودة الاتفاقية الموحدة للعلاج لكافة القطاعات الطبية 
• اغلاق التخصصات الإنسانية في كليات المجتمع الرسمية 
• استئصال رحم وورم ليفي بواسطة المنظار في «الاسلامي» 
• الطراونة يحاضر في «الزيتونة» حول اشكاليات الاعتماد 
• اعلان نتائج انتخابات الاندية الطلابية بـ«اليرموك» 
o 60,81% نسبة النجاح في «شتوية الشامل» 
• وزيرة السياحة : رفع قوائم السياح الإسرائيليين المخالفين لـ «الداخلية» 
• نتائج استطلاع «حكومة الذهبي بعد عام على تشكيلها» الاربعاء 
• نصف مليون دينار مساهمة الحكومة بـ «الوطنية لتشغيل الفتيات» 
• تعويض الصحفيين المتضررين من جسر يمر بأراضيهم في الزرقاء 
• افتتاح نفق الملك حسين باربد قبل عطلة عيد الاضحى 
• 14 دولة تقرر تأسيس بورد عربي لطب الأسنان 
• العدوان رئيسا لاتحاد الجيولوجيين العرب حتى شباط المقبل 
• القطارنة: لا وفيات أو حالات مرضية بين حجاجنا 
• «شبكة وطنية للمحامين» للدفاع عن حقوق اللاجئين 
• مشروعات خدمية بقيمة 107 آلاف دينار تنفذها بلدية الاشعري 
• «المفوض الأوروبي للتنمية» يعرب عن قلقه من تدهور الأوضاع في غزة 
• رصد 75 إصابة جديدة بالايدز منذ بداية العام 
• وفاة «8» بحوادث مختلفة خلال «24» ساعة 
• الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة «5ر7» سنة لقاتل شقيقته 
• مناقشة تشكيل فريق رصد وطني لمناهضة التعذيب 
• 42 حافلة على خط «اربد - عمان» تتوقف عن العمل جزئيا وتهدد بالتصعيد 
• الاعدام شنقاً لقاتل موظفة «الخلويات» 
• عودة: تعديل قانون العقوبات يتضمن اصلاحات على نظام العدالة الجنائية 
• الأمير رعد يرعى الاحتفال باليومين «العالمي والعربي» للاعاقة الاربعاء 
• الجعافرة يلتقي أولياء أمور طلبة مدرسة الفتح الثانوية 
• ورشة عمل للاتحاد النسائي 
• مسيرة للدراجات دعما لنادي أطفال السكري 
• «البترا» تكرم عزمي بشارة 
• طلبة قسم السياحة في «الزيتونة» يزورون البترا 
• «البيبسي» تنفذ حملة تطعيم ضد الأنفلونزا بالتعاون مع بلدية الرصيفة 

• عربي ودولي
• إقبال مصري كبير على حملة «غزة أولى بالأضحية»
• العراق وايران يتبادلان رفات 250 من قتلى الحرب
• الحكومة الاسرائيلية توافق على اطلاق سراح 250 معتقلا من فتح 
• الهند ترفع الأمن الى «مستوى الحرب» وباكستان تحشد الدعم 
• عملية عسكرية في بغداد بحثا عن منفذي قصف مقر الامم المتحدة 
• التقاء القمر مع «المشتري والزهرة» في السماء الليلة 
• احتفال متأخر بأوباما في الخرطوم 
• نيجيريا: اشتباكات طائفية تحصد المئات وتشرد الآلاف 
• جدار في عزون بطول يزيد عن 3 كيلومترات 
• برهوم: حماس ترفض «تقزيم» قضية الاسرى 
• قدامى الحزب الاشتراكي الفرنسي يؤسسون «حزبا يساريا» 
• اصابة 3 مقاومين بجروح في توغل شرق المغازي 
• الامم المتحدة تتطلع لتحسن في العلاقات مع اوباما 
• محتجون يقطعون طريقين سريعين بمصر بعد حادثين مروريين 
• سفينة مساعدات ليبية تصل الى غزة اليوم 
• ترحيل 7117 جزائريا من أوروبا خلال 2008 
• مستوطنون يعتدون على عشرات المنازل والسيارات في الخليل 
• الأسد يتلقى رسالة من ساركوزي 
• ايران: السجن 4 سنوات لرجل دين مقرب من منتظري 
• لجنة حكماء الاتحاد الافريقي تدعو الى نشر قوات دولية في الصومال 
• أوراق خليجية سليمان نمر 
• السلطان قابوس يلتقي بترايوس 
• الأمن المصري يحبط عملية تهريب 107 مخطوطات إلى السعودية 
• محامي طارق عزيز يبدأ اضرابا عن الطعام أمام السفارة العراقية في عمان 

• مال وإعمال
• الأمير علي يتوج «البترجي» رائدا لأعمال الشرق الاسط لعام 2008
• ركود أسواق الملابس المحلية
• وزير الدولة للشؤون الخارجية القطري لـ«الدستور‎» : قمة الكويت الاقتصادية تتصدى لكيفية مواجهة العرب للأزمة المالية 
• العطية: بعد 18 عاما من التفاوض الأوروبيون لا يريدون اتفاقا للتجارة الحرة مع الخليج 
• أزمة الرهن العقاري الأمريكي .. الأسباب والتداعيات 
• ارتفاع اغلب بورصات الخليج مدعومة بتحسن في ثقة المستثمرين 
• جمعية البنوك تنظم ندوة حول أهمية الهوية المؤسسية للبنوك 
• هيئة الأوراق المالية توقع مذكرة تفاهم مع نظيرتها المالديفية 
• «الضمان الاجتماعي» يفصح عن عمليات بيع وشراء الأسهم 
• الرقم القياسي لأسهم البورصة يحقق مكاسب كبيرة ويكتسي بالأخضر 
• كتلة التضامن الموحدة لانتخابات المحاسبين القانونيين تعلن برنامجها 
• سوق النفط تشهد فائضا في حدود مليوني برميل 
• منتدى حوار التعاون الاسيوي يدعو لمعالجة الفقر 
• توقيع مذكرة تفاهم بين مؤسسة المواصفات وجمعية علم الأمراض 
• أسواق اربد تشهد ركودا غير مسبوق قبل العيد 
• «اورانج» تدعو «هيئة الاتصالات» لاعادة تقييم الحاجة لمشغل جديد 
• التحضير للدورة الوزارية الـ «88» لمجلس الوحدة الاقتصادية العربية 
• ورشة عمل حول «اعداد القوى العاملة المؤهلة» في «الحسن الصناعية» 
• «الاستهلاكية المدنية» تحدد «7» مواقع لبيع الأضاحي السورية في عمان 
• أحمد بن حلي لـ«الدستور‎»: الدول العربية تساهم في إيجاد حلول للأزمة المالية 
• عريقات: نأمل أن لا تتأثر مساعدات الشعب الفلسطيني بالأزمة المالية 
• وزير المالية العراقي: سنساهم في تمويل التنمية ومساعدة الفقراء خلال 3 سنوات 
• اديب ميالة حاكم مصرف سوريا المركزي لـ«‎الدستور»: تداعيات الأزمة المالية يجب أن تدفعنا الى اتخاذ إجراءات لتنظيم الأسواق 

• رياضة 
• منتخبنا الوطني يلتقي أوزبكستان في تركيا ويستدعي المحارمة مجددا
• حمدان : بتوجيهات من الأمير فيصل سنواصل دعمنا للإعلام الرياضي
• الوحدات طلب مئة ألف دولار نظير الاستغناء عن شلباية 
• «عالم الرياضة» يظفر ببطولة الوفاء للحسين بالتايكواندو 
• ماراثون بيروت الدولي : الأثيوبي شوميي يحطم الرقم القياسي.. وحضور واسع للأردن 
• الان بي ايه : هيوستن يكتسح سان انطونيو والفوز الـ«16» لبوسطن 
• الدوري الإسباني : ريال مدريد ينتكس وبرشلونة يحسم موقعته مع إشبيلية 
• الكوفحي يرعى سباق الضاحية لمدارس «إربد الأولى» للطالبات 
• منتخبنا لكرة اليد يلتقي نظيره الاماراتي.. اليوم 
• ختام المعسكر الارشادي لمديرية شباب البلقاء 
• الارثوذكسي يفوز على الوحدات في سلة الشباب 
• ختام دورة تنمية المهارات الإعلامية لدى الشباب 
• فوز ساحق للمحرق في الدوري البحريني 
• إقبال ضخم على تذاكر كأس القارات 
• الدوري المصري : الاهلي يسقط وبتروجيت يعزز صدارته 
• الدوري الايطالي : اليوفي ينفض الغبار عنه والانتر يبتعد في الصدارة 
• الدوري الانجليزي : روني يعيد حامل اللقب إلى طريق الانتصارات وتشلسي يتهاوى 
• ليون يتعثر مجددا في الدوري الفرنسي 
• جبريسيلاسي بطلا لضاحية استراليا 
• تايموشوك في طريقه الى بايرن ميونيخ 
• تشافي يجدد عقده مع برشلونة 
• لوف ينصح ميتسلدر بترك المدريدي 
• أوضاع الأندية بعد تطبيق الاحتراف في «همس المدرجات» 
• لجنة الزرقاء الكروية تبحث ترتيبات بطولتهاالتنشيطية .. اليوم 
• التسجيل لتصفية منتخب التايكواندو .. غدا 
• الشعلة يخاطب رئيس الوزراء لرعاية الاحتفال بمرور «30» عاما على تأسيسه 
• كلمة اليوم : المنتخب الكروي القادم محمد سعد الشنطي 
• اتحاد الكرة يوقع اتفاقية مع شركة «uhlsport» للتجهيزات الرياضية 
• الغزاوي : تطور الألعاب الفردية مرتبط بزيادة اهتمام الاتحادات المسؤولة 
• البقعة يشكل لجنة «احتراف» كرة القدم 
• الاتحاد الآسيوي يختار سالم محمود لحضور دورة المراقبين 
• منتخب الخماسي إلى نصف نهائي بطولة شركة وائل فاروق التنشيطية الأولى 
• الوحدات والفيصلي يشاركان في كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي 

• فن وثقافة 
• افتتاح معرض السورية أربينيه فوسكيان «شفافيات 4» في المركز الثقافي الفرنسي
• المسرح الاردني .. تعدد الخيارات بين الماضي والحاضر يربك مسيرته
• افتتاح المعرض التشكيلي «الارجوحة» للطالبة مرام ملحم بـ «التكنولوجيا» 
• فيلم «ليلة على الأرض» .. خمسة وجوه في مرايا الوحدة والوحشة 
• راشد عيسى : العبارة الشعرية أساس خلود المعنى وانتشاره 
• بلدية بصيرا تنظم أمسية شعرية 
• «يمكن» عاصي الحلاني في متناول الجمهور 
• الجزء الرابع من مهرجان المخرجات الفلسطينيات تحت الاحتلال في دارة الفنون .. غدا 

• منوعات
• بيونسيه تكشف أنها توجهت إلى مصحة لعلاج الادمان
• ممثل بريطاني ينجو من اعتداءات بومباي ويتعرض للتوقيف لبعض الوقت
• قبيلة اندونيسية تعيش في عزلة بعيدا عن الازمة المالية العالمية
• الممثلة الامريكية كاثرين لاناسا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخبار قصيرة



أيوب يقدم أوراق اعتماده سفيرا فـي السويد 

أكد السفير الاردني في برلين عيسى ايوب حرص جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني على تعزيز العلاقات مع السويد.
جاء ذلك اثناء تقديم السفير ايوب اوراق اعتماده سفيرا معتمدا وغير مقيم لدى البلاط الملكي السويدي حيث نقل تحيات جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني الى جلالة الملك كارل السادس عشر غوستاف ملك السويد. من جهته حمل جلالة الملك كارل السادس عشر غوستاف سفيرنا ايوب تحياته الى جلالة الملك وتقديره لجهود جلالته الرامية الى احلال السلام العادل والشامل والاستقرار في الشرق الاوسط. وكان السفير عيسى ايوب قد قدم في ايلول الماضي اوراق اعتماده الى رئيسة جمهورية فنلندا تاريا هالونن سفيرا معتمدا وغير مقيم في هلسنكي.

اعادة اموال مسروقة

اعادت الأجهزة الأمنية ا في شرطة الكرك،مبالغ مالية قدرت ب (15000) دينار ومصاغات ذهبية وبعض محتويات المنازل التي تعرضت للسرقة إلى أصحابها بعد إلقاء القبض على الفاعلين .

اوراق اعتماد سفيري ايطاليا واليابان 

تسلم امين عام وزارة الخارجية محمد توفيق الخالدي امس نسخة من اوراق اعتماد السفير الايطالي الجديد المعين لدى المملكة فرانشيسكو فرانسوني بحضور مدير الدائرة الاوروبية السفير احمد الحسن.
كما تسلم الخالدي نسخة من اوراق اعتماد السفير الياباني الجديد تيتسو شيوغوتشي بحضور مدير الدائرة الاسيوية السفير محمد علي سراج.

حماية الطبيعة تدير ست محميات 

نجحت الجمعية الملكية لحماية الطبيعة في تأسيس وإدارة ست محميات وتعمل حاليا على تأسيس تسع محميات اخرى من اصل 15 محمية ستنفذ اربع منها عام 2011.
وقال رئيس مجلس ادارة الجمعية عبدالاله الخطيب في الحفل التكريمي الذي اقامته الجمعية اول امس لداعمي المشروعات التي نفذت خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية في عدد من المحافظات انه في ظل التزام الاردن بتطبيق الاتفاقيات العالمية في هذا المجال فان الجمعية قدمت عملاً وطنيا كبيراً في انجاز تلك المشروعات بفضل دعم مختلف المؤسسات والمنظمات والسفارات. وبين الخطيب ان الجمعية ستشهد زيادة في رأس المال ما يمكنها من تأدية دورها في مجال حماية الطبيعة وانجاز المشروعات المستقبلية.

تدرب خريجي المانية

وقعت الجمعية العلمية الملكية امس مذكرة تفاهم مع مؤسسة (اجيف ) الألمانية لتدريب ودعم خريجي الجامعات والمعاهد الألمانية الاردنيين لإعدادهم لسوق العمل بدعم من الوزارة الفيدرالية الالمانية للتعاون الاقتصادي. ووقع المذكرة نائب رئيس الجمعية الدكتور خالد كحالة ومدير المؤسسة كلاوس اديونهبت بحضورالسفير الالماني في عمان الدكتور جوشم هيدورن ونائب الرئيس التنفيذي للجمعية الدكتور سيف الدين معاذ.

ادارة مياه الري

اوصى المشاركون في ورشة العمل حول ادارة مياه الري على مستوى المزرعة التي عقدت في مركز اقليمي دير علا بزيادة البرامج التدريبية في مجال تحسين ادارة مياه الري وتصميم شبكاتها وتشكيل لجنة من باحثي المركز والمزارعين وتحديد آلية متابعة بهدف تنفيذ مخرجات الورشة وزيادة التواصل مع المزارعين.

تعاون علمي مع مصر 

بحث وزير التعليم العالي الدكتور عمر شديفات خلال لقائه أمس السفير المصري في عمان عمرو أبوالعطا تعزيز العلاقات وتطوير التعاون العلمي والبحثي والثقافي ومد الجسور للتعاون وتبادل الخبرات والتجارب بين الجامعات الأردنية ونظيراتها المصرية.

تخريج فوج (الكفايات التعليمية)

جرى في جامعة الأميرة سميّة للتكنولوجيا امس تخريج الفوج الأول من المعلمين المشاركين في المشروع الوطني لتدريب المعلمين والمشرفين التربويين وتأهيلهم (تمكين) الذي جرى تطبيقه في الجامعة على مدى أربعة شهور بمشاركة 26 مشاركا ومشاركة من جميع محافظات المملكة.

مبادرة (كلنا أهل) 

واصلت أمانة عمان ضمن مبادرتها  كلنا أهل  توزيع طرود غذائية على المحتاجين والأسر المعوزة في منطقتي الموقر ورجم الشامي في البادية الوسطى .
وثمنت مديرة مكتب التنمية الاجتماعية في قضاء رجم الشامي إيمان الحنيطي دور الأمانة التنموي وتعزيزها لمفهوم المسؤولية الاجتماعية من خلال المبادرات التي تطلقها .
وضمن الحملة التي نظمتها الأمانة لطلبة المدارس الخاصة قدم طلبة المدارس العالمية الثانية ومدارس وروضة المنار الأساسية ومدارس دار الأرقم الأساسية مواد غذائية دعما للمبادرة ، كما قدم بنك الاتحاد مواد غذائية بقيمة ألف دينار .

يوم طبي مجاني 

يقيم مركز جرش للرعاية والتاهيل يوما طبيا مجانيا لابناء محافظة جرش يوم غد الاربعاء بموقع المركز بمشاركة نخبة من اطباء من وزارة الصحة ومستشفى الملك عبد الله ومستشفى الجامعة الاردنية بكافة الاختصاصات الطبية.
وبحسب مدير المركز الدكتور عوض سميرات بأنه سيتم بها اليوم تقديم الخدمات الطبية من معاينه وعلاجات مجانا علما بأن المواصلات مؤمنة من امام مبنى بلدية جرش ودوار منتزه جر ش الى موقع المركز في منطقة المجر شرق جرش.

وحدة لتحصيل ضريبة الابنية فـي الزرقاء

افتتح رئيس بلدية الزرقاء محمد موسى الغويري امس وحدة تحصيل ضريبة الابنية والاراضي  المسقفات  في منطقة الزرقاء الجديدة.
وقال الغويري ان الهدف من الوحدة الجديدة التسهيل على المواطنين وتخفيف الضغط على موظفي المبنى الرئيسي لضريبة الابنية والاراضي وتوفير مكان يستطيع المواطن من خلاله دفع ما يترتب عليه من ضريبة الابنية دون اللجوء الى المبنى الرئيسي في مدينة الزرقاء .

محاضرة للتعريف بجائزة الحسن 

قالت مديرة مكتب جائزة الحسن للشباب سمر كلداني ان الجائزة توفر للمشاركين فرصة لاكتشاف ذاتهم ومواهبهم واستغلال أوقات فراغهم بنشاطات تربوية وترويحية واجتماعية.
واشارت خلال محاضرة نظمتها الجامعة الهاشمية امس للتعريف بالجائزة وبرامجها الى انها تضم أربعة برامج تتعلق بالخدمات المكتبية والشرطة المجتمعية، والتوعية المرورية بالإضافة إلى برنامج يكسب المشاركين مهارات قيادية، ورياضية، وفنية كالموسيقى والفنون التشكيلية.

تعاون بين (التكنولوجيا) وكلية الجراحين الايرلنديين

وقعت جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية امس الاثنين اتفاقية تعاون مشترك مع الكلية الملكية للجراحين الايرلنديين في مجال طب الاسنان.
وتضمنت الاتفاقية بحث سبل التعاون المشترك واعتماد جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية لعقد امتحانات الزمالة الايرلندية بجزئيها الأول والثاني.

حلف الناتو 

استقبل العميد ناصر أبو بقر المساعد للعمليات والتدريب في مديرية الدفاع المدني مندوبا عن المدير العام مدير دائرة التعاون العسكري في حلف الناتو العميد سكولز والوفد المرافق له.
واشاد الوفد الضيف بالمستوى المتميز والمتطور الذي وصل إليه جهاز الدفاع المدني إعداداً وتأهيلاً وأداءً ميدانياً بكل مجالات عمله واختصاصه.

تعاون بمجال الاثار مع السعودية 

بحث مدير عام دائرة الاثار العامة الدكتور فواز الخريشة مع عضو المجلس الاعلى للسياحة وعضو مجلس الشورى السعودي الدكتور عبدالرحمن الشبيلي امس في دائرة الاثار العامة العلاقات بين البلدين خاصة في مجال الاثار.
وعرض الخريشة خلال اللقاء الى التجربة الاردنية في مجال الترويج الاعلامي وفق المعلومة العلمية الصحيحة حول الاثار كمنتج سياحي ثقافي وطرق ايصال تلك المعلومات الى وسائل الاعلام المختلفة والسائح والزائر بما يتوافق مع الهوية الوطنية.

ورشة لدعم المنتج السياحي 

عقدت هيئة تنشيط السياحة ورشة عمل مؤخرا في دمشق لتقوية وجود المنتج السياحي الأردني في السوق السوري عبر إيجاد قنوات بيع وتوزيع مدعومة بحملات إعلامية وإعلانية. وجمعت الورشة ممثلين عن شركات السياحة والسفر والفنادق الأردنية بنظرائهم السوريين المصدرين للسياح، بهدف تقديم المنتج السياحي للسوق السوري وربط القطاعين عبر علاقات عمل متميزة.
وقال مدير عام الهيئة نايف الفايز، إن الورشة عكست توجه الهيئة الإستراتيجي نحو إيجاد أسواق جديدة واتساع أفق العمل التسويقي للهيئة لدخول أسواق غير تقليدية بهدف إطالة مدة إقامة السائح ومعدلات إنفاقه أثناء إقامته في المملكة.
تنظيف جوف البحر انهت الجمعية الملكية لحماية البيئة البحرية حملة تنظيف لجوف البحر نفذتها بالتعاون مع مراكز الغوص في مدينة العقبة للحفاظ على البيئة البحرية وللترويج لرياضة الغوص الصديق للبيئة.
ونفذت الحملة على مراحل في موقع للغطس يدعى  إيل كانين  ويقع ضمن منطقة متنزه العقبة البحري بمشاركة 27 غواصا ،حيث تم إخراج ما يزيد عن 150 كيسا من النفايات شكلت العلب البلاستيكية والمعدنية 66 بالمئة منها.

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الانباط - اليوم الثلاثاء 2/12/2008

ديرتنا
الملك يؤكد أهمية تعاون كوريا والشرق الأوسط لأجل استقرار اقتصادي يشمل "الطاقة"
مندوبة عن الملك.. الملكة رانيا تطلق حملة معاطف الشتاء من إحدى المدارس الحكومية في منطقة المحطة
وزيرالأوقاف يلتقي رئيس مؤسسة مطوفي حجاج الدول العربية 
مالية` الأعيان تواصل مناقشة مشروع الموازنة
دائرة الأراضي تنظم ورشة عمل حول `المكاتب العقارية واقع وطموحات`
حجاج 48 يقدرون جهود الملك لتمكينهم من أداء فريضة الحج 
المهندسين` تدعو العرب للتدخل لوقف تهويد القدس
القاضي يؤكد ضرورة التعاون بين المواطنين ورجال الامن
الدفاع المدني` تنفّذ تمرينا وهميا في مستشفى الجامعة الأردنية
الداخلية` و`السياحة` تبحثان تسهيل دخول سياح من الدول المقيدة
الجامعة الهاشمية تستضيف فعاليات البرنامج الوطني للتثقيف والوقاية من مرض الإيدز
وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي يلتقي السفير المصري
الأمن العام يفشل تهديد قتل أب ابنه البالغ من العمر خمس سنوات
مبادرة `كلنا أهل` تواصل توزيع الطرود الغذائية على الأسر المعوزة
اطلاق اسم الشاعر محمود درويش على حديقة في الهند
احتفال في ` اليرموك ` بذكرى ` تشرين ` ومشاركة الجيش العربي الأردني في العمليات القتالية دفاعاً عن الأرض العربية
معاطف الشتاء مكرمة جديدة من مكارم الملك لابنائه الطلبة
في بحث قدمه عبد الله حمودة.. إلى الملتقى العربي الدولي : الفلسطينيون افشلوا مشاريع التوطين وتمسكوا بحقهم في التحرير والعودة
إحباط محاولة تهريب مخدرات في مطار الملكة علياء 
USAID تدعم الاتحاد الأردني لمنتجي الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية 
رئيس جامعة إربد الأهلية يكرم الطلبة المتفوقين في بطولة الضاحية للجامعات
الاحتفال بنقل مقر الاتحاد الثقافي والفني للجامعات الأردنية من ` مؤتة` إلى `الأردنية`
مديرية شرطة محافظة الكرك تلقي القبض على سارقي عدد من المنازل 
الأمير فيصل يؤكد حاجة `أجيال السلام` الى الإعلام
التكنولوجيا` توقع اتفاقية تعاون مع الكلية الملكية للجراحين الايرلنديين 
الخارجية` تتسلم نسخا من اوراق اعتماد سفيري ايطاليا واليابان
(305) حوادث تعامل معها الدفاع المدني خلال الـ (24) ساعة الماضية
العيادات الخارجية الجديدة لمستشفى الأميرة بسمة تبدأ استقبال المراجعين 
الملك يهنىء رئيس دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة بمناسبة العيد الوطني لبلاده
الجامعة الهاشمية تنظم محاضرة تعريفية حول جائزة الحسن للشباب
حملة رقابة على سيارات التاكسي اليوم
قانونية النواب` تناقش القانون المؤقت للبورصات الاجنبية
وحدة جديدة لتحصيل ضريبة الأبنية في الزرقاء 
الذهبي يلتقي وفدا من رجال الأعمال وممثلي كبريات الشركات الفرنسية 

عرب وعالم 
حماس: جوازات الحجاج الحاصلين على تأشيرات محجوزة لدى مصر
مدير ` دراسات الشرق الأوسط `جواد الحمد : للعرب دور في تعزيز `حق العودة 
ذي إندبندنت: باكستان والهند يجمعهما عدو مشترك
أميركا ترفض مناقشة إصلاح النظام المالي في مؤتمر التنمية 
أمير الكويت يقبل استقالة الحكومة ويبقي رئيس الوزراء
الحجيج يتوافدون على مكة والمدينة وركن الحج الأعظم الأحد
إسرائيل تعترض سفينة المساعدات الليبية لقطاع غزة 
تصريح إيراني : نتحفظ على أي بيان يؤيد الإعتراف بالكيان الصهيوني
حماس تؤكد عمق العلاقة مع السعودية .. ومشعل يشكر القذافي لتسييره سفينة إغاثة
عشرات القتلى بتفجيرات استهدفت الشرطة في بغداد والموصل

عالم المال
شركة البريد ` تحقق ارباحا وتصرف مكافئات مالية ..شقم : الارباح تحققت بفضل جهود العاملين بالرغم من المنافسة في السوق 
ندوة خليجية تطالب باتخاذ اجراءات إحترازية لتوفير الأمن الغذائي 
مسؤول حكومي : ديوان المحاسبة شريك في عملية الاصلاح 
شركة ماديسون تعيَن غريغ وكستد في للشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا 
سياحة يابانية بدون غاز الكربون 
بي أن بي باريبا أفضل بنك عالمي للعام 2008 
أمنية` تقدم عرضا متميزا لمشتركيها من الحجاج الأردنيين
ارتفاع مبيعات المؤسسة المدنية بزيادة عن الفترة من عام 2007 بنسبة 82%
200 مليار دولار تجارة الصلب المتوقعة في الخليج عام 2010 
الاردنية لتطوير المشروعات الاقتصادية تشارك في معرض جايتكس2008
دو تمنح عُملائها استقبال المكالمات الدولية مجانا أثناء أدائهم فريضة الحج
شركة أبوظبي للمطارات تحتفل بالعيد الوطني السابع والثلاثين لدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة
طيران الإمارات تشغل خدمة يومية إلى لندن بالإيرباص أ380
ميناء حاويات العقبة تستعرض انجازاتها في مؤتمر ومعرض النقل الدولي الأول

رياضة 
تقدم ميلان وسيسكا وسانت إتيان بكأس الاتحاد الأوروبي
أنباء عن توجه برشلونة الإسباني لضم الجزائري نادر بلحاج في يناير
سمير زاهر يحتفظ برئاسة الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم رغم قرار الإبعاد
قمة تشيلسي وآرسنال تشعل الأسبوع 15 من الـ`بريمرليغ`

فن وثقافة 
غادة عادل تعمل مع المخابرات 
نيكول سابا تشارك في إحتفالات الإستقلال اللبناني 
جيسيكا ألبا وبراد بيت... أفضل رفيق في الكريسماس بآسيا
سولاف فواخرجي : `روزاليوسف ` تحد حقيقي لي كممثلة 
مقتل إبنة ليلى غفران في ظروف غامضة
فتاة تنتحر بسبب خدعة على موقع MySpace 
ديانا حداد: ليس مطلوباً ان يكون جميع الفنانين نجوماً!




الثلاثاء 2 كانون أول 2008م 



الملك والرئيس الكوري يتفقان على تعزيز التعاون الاقتصادي
الملكة رانيا تطلق حملة معاطف الشتاء لطلبة المدارس
اتحاد العمال ينشىء شركة لاستقدام واستخدام العاملات فـي المنازل
الذهبي يؤكد حرص الأردن على استقطاب المزيد من الاستثمارات الفرنسية
ضبط 143 (كبسولة مخدرات) داخل جسم سيدة فـي مطار الملكة علياء
وفاة الزميل رجا العيسى أحد رواد الصحافة فـي الاردن وفلسطين
كانون الأول نصفه عطل .. والآخر بين السياحة والنوم
بورصة عمان تواصل صعودها فـي أجواء من التفاؤل
الشرطة تخلص طفلا من والده المريض نفسيا بعد 17 ساعة مفاوضات
تراجع حجم الاستثمار فـي الشركات المسجلة بنسبة 5ر16%
السيستاني يعلن الثلاثاء أول أيام عيد الأضحى
أوباما يعين كلينتون وزيرة للخارجية ويبقي على غيتس
امير الكويت يقبل استقالة الحكومة ويكلف رئيسها باعادة تشكيليها
ايران تعلن تصميم طائرة عسكرية لا يمكن للرادار رصدها
مقتل ثمانية مدنيين وشرطيين في هجوم انتحاري بافغانستان
موسكو ستدخل صاروخا جديدا عابرا للقارات الى الخدمة نهاية العام
القراصنة مستعدون للتفاوض حول ناقلة النفط السعودية ويقبلون الإفراج عن سفينة يمنية
350 ألف مسافر عالقين فـي تايلند .. والمتظاهرون يُحكمون قبضتهم على المطار
الهند تستدعي السفير الباكستاني وتتهم (عسكر طيبة) بتنفيذ اعتداءات بومباي
جرح 4 بانفجار امام مكتب للحزب الحاكم فـي تركيا


ريـاضــة 
المدير الفني للوحدات يشخص حالة فريق كرة القدم 
اتحاد كرة اليد يؤكد مشاركة السلط ببطولة الاندية الاسيوية 
تقديم موعد مباريات كاس الاردن لكرة القدم الى نهاية شباط 
 إقتصـاد 
(الاردنية للطيران) توقع اتفاقية مع التيون بوينغ لتدريب الطيارين 
107 ملايين دينار مبيعات الاستهلاكية المدنية منذ بداية العام 
(المستهلك) تحث البنوك على خفض أسعار الفائدة 

ثقافة وفـنون 
الفرقة الوطنية تجول 43 مدينة يابانية وتقدم فنون الأردن 
مجلة الثقافة الشعبية .. رسالة تراث البحرين إلى العالم 
أفلام تسجيلية فـي مهرجان دبي تحاكي انكسار الاحلام 

 محلـيـات 
احتفال بمرور 35 عاما على مشاركة القوات المسلحة فـي حرب رمضان 
المؤتمر العالمي الأوروبي الآسيوي يعقد فـي الأردن 2010 
وزيرا الداخلية والسياحة يبحثان تسهيل الإجراءات السياحية 

ألمزيد...

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء 3-12-2008‏ 



الملك يدعو الشركات الكورية إلى الاستثمار في الأردن
الملكة رانيا تدعو الى منهاج تدريبي في «العمل الاجتماعي»
الذهبي يؤكد ضرورة تركيز البرامج الشبابية على صقل الشخصية الوطنية
ابوهديب : دعم البلديات ذات خطط العمل الحقيقية لانجاز المخطط الشمولي 
اعتصام أمام مستشفى حمزة رفضا لخصخصته 
أمر به الملك : العيسوي يسلم أرملة شهيد عناتا منزلا جديدا 
الحركة الاسلامية تطلق «الحملة الأردنية لكسر الحصار عن غزة» 
عودة يدعو لشراكة حقيقية لترسيخ الديمقراطية 
سواعد فتية وعيون ساهرة ترافق قوافل الحجاج الاردنيين 
اطلاق الموقع الإلكتروني لادارة «مراكز الإصلاح» 
زيارة نزلاء مراكز الاصلاح في العيد من الاحد حتى الاربعاء 
ابوهديب يبحث اليوم قرار اجراء تنقلات في بلدية المفرق 
القبض على شخصين اوهما مواطنين بتامين تاشيرات حج 
اتفاقية لعلاج «البعثة الديبلوماسية» و«3000» طالب كويتي يدرسون في المملكة 
618 مبتعثا من «التربية» لنيل البكالوريوس 
العثور على لقيط في اربد 
ضبط 16 مليون حبة مخدر في 11 شهرا 
مفاجأة جديدة للسكان بعد البورصات : شكوى ضد شركة استثمارية في اربد أغلقت أبوابها 
اخضاع جميع منتجات الحليب المستوردة للفحوص المخبرية 
«تنسيقية المعارضة» ترفض خصخصة مستشفى الأمير حمزة 
المياه العادمة تتدفق إلى غرفة العناية المركزة في مسشتفى الأمير حمزة 
زيادة دعم جامعات الجنوب ورفع رواتب هيئاتها التدريسية 
اسعار النفط في ادنى مستوى منذ 2005 
الافراج عن موقوفين اداريا بمناسبة العيد 
مجلس الوزراء يقر مسودة تعديلات قانون المالكين والمستأجرين 
اجتماع تعريفي بمشروع إدارة المصادر الزراعية في لواء القصر 
اتفاقية بين معهد الاعلام الاردني والسفارة البريطانية 
زراعة 300 شجرة في اربد بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للعمل التطوعي 
«قوات البادية» تنظم عرضا مسرحيا حول المخدرات 
عصفور : هدف البرلمانات المدرسية اعداد جيل قادرعلى تحمل المسؤولية 
بدء فعاليات ورشة «تركيز الموارد على صحة مدرسية فعالة» 
اتفاق تعاون بين «الاعلى لشؤون المعوقين» و«الجغرافي الملكي» 
توزيع هدايا العيد على طالبات مدرسة الحصن 
افتتاح عيادة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في القويسمة 
جامعة بحرينية : الاردن نقطة إشعاع علمي 
السفارة الاسترالية تمول مشاريع تنموية جديدة في المملكة 
وزيرة التنمية ترعى إفتتاح عيادة جمعية تل الصافي الخيرية 
جائزة الملكة رانيا العبدالله للمعلم.. وراء تميز كل معلمة طالبة متميزة 
السالم : انخفاض معدل البطالة لـ 12,8% يمثل تحديا اجتماعيا واقتصاديا بسبب تداعيات الازمة العالمية 
افتتاح فعاليات المخيم الرابع لليافعين والشباب في البترا 
وزيرا المياه والاشغال يستقبلان وفد اتحاد الاعمال التجارية الفرنسية 
المجالي يتلقى رسالة من الرئيس النمساوي 
الأميرة بسمة ترعى الاحتفال بيوم المتطوع العالمي 
الملكة رانيا ترعى احتفال «الاتفاق العالمي» في الاردن 

مع الناس 
مواطن يكتشف مذبحا يونانيا اختفى 100 عام 
«النقابات المهنية» تعتصم أمام السفارة المصرية للمطالبة بفتح معبر رفح 
«الدفاع المدني» تتعامل مع «340» حادثا خلال «24» ساعة 
وسط الرمثا التجاري بلا مواقف سيارات والزعبي يعد بحلول 
انقسام بين الاعضاء حول موازنة مجلس بلدي مؤتة والمزار الجنوبي 
الشخانبة: اعتماد الاردن لتقييم دولتين اطراف في الاتفاقية الدولية لمكافحة الفساد 
«الجبهة الأردنية الموحدة» يطالب الحكومة بمراجعة شاملة لسياساتها الاقتصادية 
بريزات: القيادة الهاشمية تمتاز بقدرة فائقة على صناعة الدبلوماسية 
ارادة ملكية بالموافقة على «إلغاء قانون المجلس الأعلى للإعلام» 
الأردن وكوريا الجنوبية يوقعان عدداً من الاتفاقيات الثنائية 
الملك: هناك شراكة مجدية ومتنامية بين الاردن وكوريا 
رئيس بلدية الزرقاء يلتقي وفد دائرة الآثار في «الهاشمية» 
«اليرموك» تقدم 3 منح دراسات عليا لمعلمين متميزين 
اجتماع لـ «المجلس العربي لتدريب طلاب الجامعات» في «الاردنية» 
اطلاق برنامج ماجستير جديد في «الاردنية» بتمويل أوروبي 
اتفاقية طبية بين «العلوم والتكنولوجيا» و«الملكية للجراحين الايرلنديين» 
«البلقاء التطبيقية» تنظم ندوة بعنوان «القدس الشريف في مواجهة التهويد» 
مسيرة تضامنية مع غزة في «العلوم والتكنولوجيا» 
«25» نائبا يشاركون بمؤتمر حول حقوق الانسان في الشرق الاوسط 
«العمل الاسلامي» ينظم مسيرة حاشدة في الكرك 
«النواب» يحسم موقفه اليوم من تسيير سفينة لكسر حصار غزة 
مطالبة اتحاد المحامين العرب بالوقوف الى جانب محامي طارق عزيز 
ضبط 16 مليون حبة مخدر في 11 شهرا 
ملتقى دولي اليوم حول أوضاع العـمال المهاجـرين 
بعثة الحج الاردنية تنفرد «بالوعظ النسائي» 
«الدفاع المدني» تنفذ تمرينا وهميا في مستشـفى «الاردنية» 
بطريرك القدس يزور المملكة ويتفقد شؤون الطائفة الأرثوذكسية 
جامعة الاميرة سمية للتكنولوجيا توقع مذكرة لبناء القدرات العلمية 
مدرسة البنات في الكلية العلمية الاسلامية ـ الجبيهة تستضيف ايتام مركز الانصار 
«العفاف» تكرم الدكتور القضاة 
جامعة الزرقاء تزور مطابع «الدستور‎» 
حفل استقبال بمناسبة العيد الوطني لرومانيا 
حفل استقبال بمناسبة العيد الوطني الـ 37 لدولة الامارات 

عربي ودولي
مستوطنون يسيئون للرسول الكريم ويدنسون مساجد في الضفة
عراقيون يتظاهرون في دمشق ضد الاتفاقية الامنية
تفشي ظواهر العنف .. والمافيا تنتشر وتطال النخب الاسرائيلية الحاكمة، 
الوزير غازي زعيتر لـ «الدستور» : التنسيق العسكري الرسمي بين المقاومة والجيش اللبناني ضروري 
حكم اعدام ثان بحق المجيد وسجن 10 متهمين 
مسؤولون مسلمون هنود يرفضون دفن جثث منفذي هجمات مومباي 
باكستان تعرض إرسال محققين وترفض تسليم 20 مشتبها طالبت الهند بتسلمهم 
رغد ورنا صدام ممنوعتان من الحصول على جوازات الفئة «ج» 
منظمة فرنسية ترفع دعوى فساد ضد 3 زعماء أفارقة 
محكمة تايلاندية تأمر بحل الحزب الحاكم وتمنع رئيس الوزراء من ممارسة عمله 
العراق يعيد النظر بتشكيلة الوفد المفاوض بشأن ارشيف اليهود 
مقتل 18 عراقيا واصابة 42 بينهم أطفال 
السجن 16 شهرا لصحفي فلسطيني 
تقرير أمريكي يحذر من تزايد مخاطر شن هجمات باسلحة دمار شامل 
فاو تحذر من الانعكاسات الخطيرة لتغير المناخ على الامن الغذائي 
بريطانيا تعيد أبو قتادة الى السجن 
فياض : تعزيز علاقات اوروبا مع اسرائيل يضر السلام 
ليفني تطالب المجتمع الدولي بعدم التدخل في المفاوضات 
ليئيل: السلام بين دمشق وتل أبيب خلال عام من الآن 
شهيدان و 4 جرحى في غارة اسرائيلية على رفح 
بريطانيا تدعو لتفعيل مبادرة السلام العربية 
حريق في نفق الأزهر 
اعتقال اثنين في قضايا ارهاب بايطاليا 
أول قمة بحرينية روسية 
الامارات تعدل الدستور وتبقي الحظر على اشتغال الوزراء بالانشطة التجارية 
شيخ الازهر يدافع عن مصافحته لبيريز ويصفها بـ «العابرة» 
ايران تجري مناورات بحرية في مضيق هرمز 
بوش : لم اكن مستعدا للحرب 
السنيورة لـ «‎الدستور »: حريصون على علاقات متكافئة مع سوريا 
قمة مصرية سعودية الاسبوع الحالي 
عباد : شعبنا تعرض للتهجير و التطهير الاستعماري العنصري ... وليس لاجئا باختياره العودة والتعويض قضية واحدة لا فصل بينها ولا تنازل عنها 

مال وإعمال
العلي توقع اتفاقية تمويل «مشروع دعم نشاطات صندوق كفاءة الطاقة»
«‎الدستور» تتابع أعمال مؤتمر تمويل التنمية في الدوحة : الأمم المتحدة تطلق تقريرا متشائما حيال الاقتصاد العالمي فـي 2009
اختتام اعمال اللقاء المشترك بين ممثلي الشركات الفرنسية والاردنية 
سلطان بن سعيد المنصوري وزير المالية الإماراتي لـ «الدستور ‎»: أموال المساعدات يجب أن لا تذهب الى أيـد تســـتغلها لمــآرب أخـــرى 
أوروبا تسعى لعقد اجتماع استثنائي ينهي جولة الدوحة بعد موافقة الصين على تقديم تنازلات 
تراجع غير مسبوق في الطلب على حجوزات السيارات السياحية 
هيئة تنشيط السياحة تنظم ورشة عمل في دمشق 
ربط الكتروني بين ادارة السير والامانة ونقابة أصحاب السيارات السياحية 
تراجع الرقم القياسي لأسهم بورصة عمان بنسبة 3% 
25 الف عائلة لديها اشتراكات في الانترنت العريض النطاق 
زيادة ملموسة في توافر الهاتف الخلوي وارتفاع الانفاق على خدمات الانترنت العالي السرعة 
49,4 % نسبة مساهمة غير الاردنيين في البورصة 
توقعات بانتعاش أسواق الذهب قبيل العيد 
منحة من «التخطيط» لتمويل مشاريع صغيرة لأبناء مناطق جيوب الفقر 
جامعة الأميرة سميّة للتكنولوجيا توقع مذكرة لبناء القدرات العلمية 
اختتام أعمال مؤتمر النضج المؤسسي للشركات والمشاريع في الشرق الأوسط 
فولكس واجن الشرق الأوسط تطرح خدمة تحديد مواصفات السيارات حسب الطلب 
«أودي» الشرق الأوسط تصدر تقرير مبيعات شهر تشرين الاول 
تغيير على أعلى المستويات في جنرال موتورز - عمليات الشرق الأوسط 
الشركة الوطنية العربية للسيارات الراعي الرسمي لحملة سيتي مول الشتوية 
«جي ام سي يوكون دينالي» تحصد جائزة التميز في التصميم الداخلي 
شفروليه كورفيت افضل سيارة رياضية في معارض أبو خضر للسيارات 
بورشه باناميرا في الأسواق صيف 2009 
نائب رئيس الوزراء السوري لـ «الدستور ‎»: أمريكا تعرقل انضمامنا لمنظمة التجارة العالمية 

رياضة
فينجادا يشد الرّحال لمراقبة تايلند وسنغافورة في بطولة الآسيان
منتخبنا الوطني يلتقي نظيره الاماراتي بهدف اكتساب الفائدة الفنية .. اليوم
البرتغالي رونالدو يحرز جائزة الكرة الذهبية 
فريق المعماري يختتم راليات بطولة الشرق الأوسط 
الجولة الرابعة بوابة عبور الى الدور الثالث لعدة أندية 
الدوري الإنجليزي : ليفربول ينفرد بالقمة رغم تعادله مع وست هام 
منتخب الشركات يظفر بلقب بطولة شركة وائل فاروق عواد بالكرة الخماسية 
الغرافة يجدد الثقة بالمدرب باكيتا 
الانتر ينفي اعتزامه المشاركة في سوق الانتقالات الشتوية 
اتحاد الفروسية الملكي يمدد فترة الانتساب لعضوية الهيئة العامة 
كأس النخبة لكرة الطاولة «17» الحالي 
الاعلامي زعبلاوي إلى أبوظبي الرياضية 
الإعلاميون العرب : التشفير أصبح أمراً واقعاً، 
كلمة اليوم : القدم النسائية في مهب الريح محمد سعد الشنطي 
فاز على الوحدات في النهائي الرياضي يتوج بطلا لسلة الناشئين 
العربي ينهي عقد محترفه السوري القيشاني 
«112» لاعبا ولاعبة بتصفية منتخب التايكواندو 
عبيدات في طريقه للانضمام لكرة الحسين اربد 
صايفي يتوج افضل لاعب جزائري 
«سبورت فايف» تحصل على حقوق بث نهائيات أمم افريقيا 
سلمان بن ابراهيم يبقى رئيسا للإتحاد البحريني 
السعودية تدعم طلب اسبانيا لاستضافة الاولمبياد 
الفورمولا واحد : شوماخر يرد على الانتقادات المتواصلة لباريكيللو 
بطولة الاندية الخليجية لقب ثالث للأهلي أم للنصر؟ 
الان بي ايه : الفوز التاسع على التوالي لبوسطن 
إسبانيول يعين ايسنال مدربا جديدا 
دوري أبطال أوروبا جماهير مرسيليا تهدد اتلتيكو مدريد 
فالنسيا يقدم مدافعه البرازيلي كارليتو للجماهير 
المفكرة الكروية العالمية 
تشلسي يطوي صفحة نزاع قضائي 
هونتيلار يقترب من المدريدي 
الدوري الألماني : كلينسمان متخوف من هوفنهايم وجو من الكآبة يخيم على شالكه وآمال عريضة في هرتا برلين 
هيئة إدارية جديدة لنادي أدر 
اليوم نهائي الأمن العام لكرة السلة 
مادبا يعتذر عن استكمال دوري الآنسات بالكرة 
رئيس المجلس الأعلى للشباب يزور الكرك اليوم 
اتحاد المصارعة يتخذ جملة من القرارات حول أنشطة الموسم الجديد 
ختام اللقاء الوطني لكشافة ومرشدات شباب العقبة 
بلا موعد : حينما يتروى ريال مدريد في «تفنيش» شوستر، 

فن وثقافة«سمفونية البتراء» .. موسيقى تستلهم جماليات المدينة الوردية
المؤتمر الاستثنائي لاتحاد الكتاب والادباء العرب في عمان منتصف الشهر الحالي
أبو البصل يحاضر حول «بناء الفرد للإسهام في المشروع الحضاري بين الماضي والحاضر» 
«التاسعة بالضبط تقريبا» تتوغل في دهاليز عاطفية موحشة بين عشيقين 
مشروع قنطرة .. انشطة متعددة وشرق وغرب يتكاملان حضاريا 
النائب السابق عبد الحفيظ البريزات يصدر « تقييم التجربة البرلمانية الأردنية» 
دليل الفن والثقافة 
محاضرة في جامعة آل البيت عن الفيلسوف والشاعر محمد إقبال 
آراء المثقفين العرب تجاه أوباما في العدد الجديد من "دبي الثقافية" 

منوعات
كورتني لاف تعترف لابنتها بأنها كانت تتعاطى المخدرات أثناء حملها بها
الافراط في مشاهدة التلفزيون وممارسة ألعاب الفيديو مضران بالصحة
الانتهاء من ترميم أكبر قلعة اثرية في الامارات 
الألعاب الالكترونية تحظى باهتمام المتسوقين الأمريكيين 
الممثلة الامريكية اماندا سيفريد 




 عناوين صحيفة الراي الاربعاء 3/12/2008



الملك يطالب إسرائيل بالتخلي عن (عقلية القلعة) ويدعو إدارة أوباما للانخراط بفاعلية فـي جهود السلام
الملكة رانيا تفتتح مركز العمل الاجتماعي بالجامعة الهاشمية وتدعو لبناء منهاج تدريبي
مجلس الوزراء يقر مسودة قانون المالكين والمستأجرين
الإفراج عن الموقوفين إداريا والسماح بزيارة نزلاء مراكز الإصلاح خلال العيد
(الصحة) والمستشفيات الخاصة توقع الاتفاقية الموحدة .. اليوم
3 شهداء ومستوطنون يعتدون على فلسطينيين بالخليل ويدنسون مساجد فـي نابلس
دراسة تعديل أسس القبول للبكالوريوس والتمديد للريماوي رئيساً للتطبيقية
بوش يأسف لإخفاق الاستخبارات الأمـيركـيـة فـي العـراق قبل الحرب
(لجنة الحريري) تتحدث عن صلة أشخاص جدد بعملية الاغتيال
شيخ الأزهر صافح بيريز (دون أن يعرفه)
4 قتلى باشتباكات عرقية فـي كراتشي
الهند لا تفكر بعمل عسكري ضد باكستان
غرق 20 مهاجرا فـي خليج عدن
ترحيب دولي واسع باختيار هيلاري وزيرة للخارجية الاميركية
مقتل اثنين من لمسلحين فـي الشيشان
تايلاند تتنفس الصعداء إثر قرار تنحية رئيس الوزراء وحظر الحزب الحاكم

إقتصـاد 
مواسم الاعياد تنشط الحركة التجارية ومستهلكون يترقبون التخفيض 
البريد الأردني يحقق فائضا قدره 900 ألف دينار لأول مرة 
271 مليون دينار صافـي الاستثمار غير الاردني فـي البورصة 

ثقافة وفـنون 
سيمفونية البترا .. رحلة موسيقية إلى المدينة الوردية 
أربعة شعراء أردنيون في النسخة الجديدة من (شاعر المليون) 
محاضرة في (شومان) حول بناء الفرد للمشروع الحضاري 

ريـاضــة 
ستاد عمان جاهز لاستقبال النشاطات والبترا نهاية كانون الثاني 
تخسير فريق مادبا في كافة مبارياته بالدوري النسوي للكرة 
زين والارثوذكسي يتطلعان لبلوغ نهائي سلة الشباب اليوم 
 محلـيـات 
اعتماد الاردن لتقييم دولتين فـي اتفاقية مكافحة الفساد 
دراسة لزيادة حصص البلديات المرتقية بمستوى خدماتها 
7 أعضاء من بلدية مؤتة يرفضون التوقيع على مسودة الموازنة 


التفاصيل....

----------


## وجدان

موضوع روعه يا ساد ستوري 

يسلمووو

----------


## Sad Story

الله يسلمك وجدان

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الخميس 4/12/2008





رئيس الوزراء : لا خصخصة لمستشفى الامير حمزة
الذهبي يحظى بثقة 84% من قادة الرأي
(الاعيان) يناقش اليوم مشروع قانون الموازنة العامة
الديوان الملكي يؤكد ضرورة حصول كل طالب على معطف الشتاء المناسب
تمديد عقود قبل 1984 حتى 2013 وعقود 1984 - 2000 مدة 30 سنة
(الغذاء والدواء) تؤكد خلو شحنة حليب (متحفظ عليها) من الميلامين
ارتفاع حجم تداول العقار 10% وشركات خليجية تفضل الاستثمار بالاردن
تراجع طفيف فـي مؤشر بورصة عمان باتجاه تصحيحي
القبض على عصابة احتالت على شخص بـ 2ر1 مليون دولار لاستخراج الدفائن والذهب
السبت والاحد دوام رسمي لعدد من المراكز الجمركية
بريطانيا تستضيف محادثات فلسطينية اسرائيلية
شركات اميركية تفصل ربع مليون موظف وتوقعات بخفض الفائدة عالميا لمواجهة الازمة المالية
الحكومة بصدد انجاز قانون معدل لقانون الجمعيات الخيرية
واشنطن وتل أبيب تخالفان مئة دولة اجتمعت فـي اوسلو لحظر القنابل العنقودية
عون يفتح صفحة جديدة مع دمشق عقب لقائه الاسد
الخلاف يتصاعد بين المالكي وطالباني حــــول (الاسناد)
قراصنة صوماليون يفرجون عن سفينة يمنية دون فدية
المعارضة التايلاندية تنهي حصارها لمطار بانكوك
الاطلسي قرر اعادة العلاقات تدريجيا مع روسيا
واشنطن تدعو اسلام اباد للتعاون (بشفافية) حول هجمات بومباي
تركيا تسمح بتدريس العقيدة العلوية فـي المدارس الحكومية
لجنة اميركية تحذر من احتمال قيام ارهابيين بشن هجوم بيولوجي او نووي
مقتل 13 مسلحا فـي اشتباكات متفرقة فـي افغانستان

ثقافة وفـنون 
شهادة إبداعية للروائية خريس .. الخروج من أسر الأمكنة 
اطلاق فعاليات مهرجان عمان للكوميديا المباشر 
اطلاق مجموعة شعرية باللغة العربية للشاعر الاميركي بابلو ميدينا 

 إقتصـاد 
غرفتا تجارة وصناعة الاردن تمتدحان القانون و(المستهلك) تتحفظ على التسرع باقراره 
إتفاقية لإنشاء أول مكتب لتبادل المعلومات الائتمانية في الأردن 
ورشة عمل حول نظام الإعتماد في الرعاية الصحية 

ريـاضــة 
مشاركة واسعة فـي بطولة تحدي العاصمة للجوجيتسو 
ختام اللقاءات بين المنتخب الوطني لكرة اليد والامارات غدا 
المهاجم هونتيلار من اياكس امستردام الى ريال مدريد رسميا 

 محلـيـات 
شبيكات:قانون العمل الاردني اكثر توافقا مع التشريعات الدولية 
المشاركة بالمؤتمر القانونى لمكافحة العنف الاسرى فـي البحرين 
الحكومة بصدد انجاز قانون معدل ل (الجمعيات الخيرية ) 

المزيد......

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الجمعة 5 /12/2008





(الاعيان) يقر بالاجماع مشروع قانون الموازنة كما ورد من (النواب)
اسرائيل تخفف اجراءات الحصار على غزة وتجلي مستوطنين من منزل فـي الخليل
الحكومة تستنكر دخول متدينين يهود الى الحرم القدسي
الصحة) توقع الاتفاقية الموحدة مع 33 مستشفى
السعودية استكملت استعداداتها لاستقبال مليوني حاج
أوكامبو يحرض مجلس الامن ضد السودان والبشير بشأن دارفور
حركة المسافرين على جسر الملك حسين فـي عطلة العيد
الهند تعلن حالة التأهب فـي مطاراتها بـعـد تـحـذيـر مـن وقــوع اعـتــداءات
النفط الاميركي ينخفض دون الـ 44 دولارا للبرميل
(جيروزاليم بوست) : الجيش الاسرائيلي يستعد لضرب إيران دون موافـقـة أميركا
مجلس الرئاسة العراقي يقر الاتفاقيتين الأمنية والاستراتيجية
حزب الله يؤيد تشكيل (حكومة وحدة)حـال فـوزه فـي الانتخـابـات اللبنـانـية
اعتقال 60 من (اخوان مصر) لتظاهرهم ضد حصار غزة
مدمرة أميركية تتراجع مع استمرار محادثات مع قراصنة الصومال
باكستان .. قضية ملحة تواجه اوباما
مقتل شرطيين افغان واقالة حاكم ولاية قندهار معقل طالبان
بوتين يمد يده الى اوباما ويرى (مؤشرات ايجابية) فـي العلاقة مع اميركا
الامم المتحدة : الوضع الامني فـي شرق الكونغو ما يزال مضطربا
محكمة العدل الاوروبية تلغي تجميد اموال (مجاهدي خلق)
دول الجنوب فـي خط المواجهة الاول امام تهديدات المناخ

ملحق الثقافة 
(الرأي) تنتدي حول (المرأة والمسرح).. أسئلة الحرية والتنوير 
مقتطفات بانورامية من رواية جمال ناجي عندما تشيخ الذئاب 
بيت المقدس في الشعر والرواية.. مداد يضيء الطريق 

 إقتصـاد 
الصرايرة يستقبل وفدين نقابيين ويزور جمرك العمري 
اتفاقية تعاون اقتصادي وتجاري بين غرفتي تجارة الأردن والصين 
لجنة عربية لدراسة مبادرة اردنية حول بطاقة المستثمر العربي 

محلـيـات 
الفايز : ضرورة التعامل مع المواطنين باحترام ومسؤولية 
لا تعطيل للدراسة فـي (الاردنية) يوم انتخابات اتحاد طلبتها 
العمل تعلن اسماء مديرياتها الفائزة فـي التشغيل 

 ريـاضــة 
ختام مباريات المنتخب الوطني لكرة اليد والامارات اليوم 
ماراثون البحر الاحمر الدولي ينطلق على شواطىء العقبة اليوم 
سلة زين تلاقي الرياضي والمتحد والشانفيل وديا في بيروت 


الراي....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ ساد ستوري على تواصلك الدائم في الموضوع 

و انا شاكرك جدا على اهتمامك و متابعتك النشطه في القسم 

سلمت يداك اخي

----------


## Sad Story

حياك الله اخ معاذ وبارك الله فيك وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## Sad Story

[frame="10 80"]*عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم السبت6 /12/2008*





*مواجهات فـي الخليل ومنع الآلاف من الصلاة فـي الأقصى
مليونا حاج يؤدون صلاة الجمعة قبل بدء شعائر الحج
الرئيس اللبناني يزور المملكـة فـي 14 الجـاري
أسباب جديدة لتخلية المأجور وإنهاء العقود المبرمة قبل عام 2000
انخفاض المديونية الخارجية للمملكة بنسبة 6ر31%
البورصة تشهد تداولا نشطا وتستعيد 138 نقطة قبل العطلة
طقس لطيف نهارا بارد ليلا اليوم وغدا
القوات الاميركية تتحرك بموافقة بغداد بعد المصادقة على الاتفاقية الامنية
مؤتمر اليورومتوسطي للمياه يعقد فـي البحر الميت 22 الجاري
النفط يهوي الى 40 دولارا وسط مخاوف من تراجع الطلب
روسيا تحمل على (الامن والتعاون) الاوروبية
الغضب يزداد فـي نيودلهي .. والشبهات تتركز على اسلام اباد
المعلم: افتتاح السفارة السورية فـي بيروت قبل نهاية العام
الامم المتحدة: كلفة التصدي للتغيرات المناخية تستوجب رصد اموال عامة
سريلانكا تسيطر على مائة زورق لـ (التاميل)
وفاة اليكسي الثاني رئيس أكبر كنيسة ارثوذكسية فـي روسيا
الجيش السوداني يحشد قوات فـي منطقة غنية بالنفط
الملاحة الجوية تعود لطبيعتها فـي بانكوك .. والازمة السياسية مستمرة
تحطم طائرة روسية فـي سيبيريا ومقتل قائدها
20 قتيلا بانفجار قنبلة فـي بيشاور الباكستانية
بوش يجدد اتهامه لإيران وسوريا بدعم الإرهاب
واشنطن تدعو موغابي الى الاستقالة ولندن تصف نظامه بـ (المارق)
(مجاهدي خلق) تأمل من واشنطن سحب اسمها من لائحة الارهاب
مقتل ثلاثة جنود كنديين و17 مسلحا فـي افغانستان

ثقافة وفـنون 
البستاني يوقع فـي بيروت مجموعته القصصية (عن الحب والموت) 
أفلام تسجيلية فـي مهرجان دبي تحاكي انكسار الاحلام 
الصمادي يسجل حوارا فـي جورج تاون الأميركية حول حوار الأديان 

 إقتصـاد  
مليون حجم الاستثمارات فـي مدينة الحسين بن عبدالله الثاني الصناعية 
برنامج سابق يعد دراسة حول سلوك المستهلك فـي اقليم الجنوب 
شركة بلجيكية.. اشتري سيارة واحصل على الثانية مجانا 

ريـاضــة 
اتحاد كرة القدم يعتذر عن تلبية دعوة سعودية ويبحث عن بديل لاوزبكستان 
الشغب يوقف ودية المنتخب الوطني ونظيره الاماراتي بكرة اليد 
عمان وكفرسوم يتطلعان لاجتياز الفجر وكفرراكب في اياب دوري النساء لكرة اليد 
 محلـيـات 
ابوهديب : (95%) نسبة الإنجاز بمشاريع (البلديات) مع نهاية العام 
لهذه الأسباب ارتفع مؤشر (التعليم العالي) فـي استطلاع الحكومة 
مسؤول دولي : الاردن سيكون خاليا من الالغام عام 2012 

*الراي....[/frame]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اخبار قصيرة




** يوم التطوع العالمي* 

احتفلت مديرية تنمية محافظة مادبا بالتعاون مع الجمعيات الخيرية (50 جمعية منها 30 في لواء ذيبان) في مقر جمعية الندوة الخيرية بمناسبة اليوم العالمي التطوعي.
وعرض مدير التنمية الاجتماعية في مادبا محمد اشتيوي ،دور الوزارة في دعم العمل التطوعي والخيري اضافة الى استعراض معوقات العمل ومطالب الجمعيات من قبل عدد من رؤساء الجمعيات التي تركزت على ضرورة توسيع عمليات الدعم واعطاء مزيد من الحوافز للقائمين على العمل التطوعي.

** (جمعية الرضوان)*

انتخبت الهيئة العامة لجمعية الرضوان الخيرية هيئة ادارية جديدة مكونة من مشعل القيسي رئيسا، وخليل رضوان نائبا للرئيس، ونايف زوبعة أمينا للسر ويوسف ابو اصليح أمينا للصندوق وعضوية مازن الزيتاوي و طه شهيل وانشراح الهور.

** توزيع مساعدات بمناسبة الاعياد* 

وزعت جمعية مكافحة السرطان في مادبا امس طرود تموينية وصرف مساعدات مالية نقدية للعديد من العائلات المحتاجه بحسب رئيستها منتهى كرادشة.
وقالت كرادشة ان الجمعية قامت بمسح ميداني لتحديد الأسر التي تحتاج الى الدعم اللازم معنويا وماديا ونفسيا، لافته الى ان الجمعية قدمت مساعدات عينية ومادية لـ 25 عائلة بشكل متكرر.

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأحد 7 /12/2008


صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية
• الملك يتبادل التهاني بعيد الأضحى مع عدد من ملوك ورؤساء وامراء الدول العربية
• الأردن يحذر من خطورة اعتداءات المستوطنين على السلام
• اليوم.. الركن الأعظم للحج 
• لجنة اعمار الأقصى تتسلم 10 أجهزة اطفاء عالية الفعالية 
• «الطاقة» تتسلم عروضا لتأسيس شركات للمشتقات النفطية 
• رئيس الوزراء يوعز بإعادة النظر في لائحة أجور مستشفى حمزة 
• الملك يعزي الرئيس الروسي والمجمع الكنسي بوفاة البطريرك ألكسي الثاني 
• تسجيل 148 اصابة بلهارسيا العام الحالي 
• اسير اردني محرر بحاجة الى من يمول له زراعة قرنيتيه وعمليته حتى لا يفقد بصره 
• ارتفاع أسعار الأضاحي 
• مهاجمة موكب طالباني ومقتل أحد أفراد حرسه 
• جو لطيف اليوم وأمطار خفيفة غدا 
• محافظ العاصمة يوقف ممرضا تحرش بسيدة 
• توجه لنقل الاشراف على السجون الى وزارة العدل 
• السقا يدعو إلى رفع علاوة مهندسي الأمن العام الى 150% 
• تسجيل 148 مصابا بالبلهارسيا العام الحالي بينهم أردنيان 
• مركز حدود جابر يعتمد آلية جديدة للتسهيل على القادمين والمغادرين
• الأمير الحسن يدعو إلى اعتماد معايير مشتركة لتعزيز الأمن الإنساني 
• الذهبي يوعز باعادة النظر بلائحة الاجور الطبية في مستشفى الأمير حمزة 
• حجاج بيت الله الحرام على صعيد عرفات اليوم 
• وزير الخارجية يدين الاعمال الوحشية للمستوطنين في الخليل 
• حكايات لا يعرفها احد : «5» أيتام يعانون من الفقر والأمراض ويغرقون في بئر الحرمان في عمان الشرقية 
• مستوطنون يشعلون النار في منزل فلسطيني بالخليل 
• مقتل 8 عراقيين واصابة 45 في هجمات استهدفت الصحوات 
• حل لغز فلكي للفلكي «تيكو براهي» استمر أكثر من أربعة قرون 
• الهند: القبض على اثنين في اطار تحقيقات مومباي 
• «الاونروا» تحذر من نفاد مخزونها خلال 3 ايام 
• «‎الدستور » ترصد حركة الاسواق في محافظات المملكة عشية العيد : تثبيت بعض مواقع البيع واستبدال أخرى طيلة أيام الأضحى 
• «الطاقة» تتسلم عروض اهتمام بعطاء تأسيس شركات استيراد وتسويق المشتقات النفطية 
• انخفاض أسعار الخضار والفواكه.. وكيلو «البندورة» بـ 25 قرشاً 
• الحلايقة: المستجدات الراهنة أثبتت صواب السياسات المالية والنقدية والاقتصادية الأردنية 
• الركود العالمي يضرب البلدان النامية و أزمة الائتمان تعيق النمو والتجارة 
• إعلان جدول البطولة التنشيطية لأندية الدوري الممتاز عقب العيد 
• اكتمال صفوف زين بوصول المحترفين 
• شباب الأردن يجتاز الأولمبي بالدوري النسوي لكرة القدم 
• توفيق يقود فريق السيب للقب دوري الطائرة العماني للموسم الثاني على التوالي 
• منتخب الجيوجتسو يشارك في بطولة السوبر الاسيوية

• محليات ومحافظات
• الملك يتبادل التهاني بعيد الأضحى مع عدد من ملوك ورؤساء وامراء الدول العربية
• الأردن يحذر من خطورة اعتداءات المستوطنين على السلام
• الأمير الحسن يدعو إلى اعتماد معايير مشتركة لتعزيز الأمن الإنساني 
• الذهبي يوعز باعادة النظر بلائحة الاجور الطبية في مستشفى الأمير حمزة 
• اليوم.. الركن الأعظم للحج 
• لجنة اعمار الأقصى تتسلم 10 أجهزة اطفاء عالية الفعالية 
• حجاج بيت الله الحرام على صعيد عرفات اليوم 
• «الطاقة» تتسلم عروضا لتأسيس شركات للمشتقات النفطية 
• رئيس الوزراء يوعز بإعادة النظر في لائحة أجور مستشفى حمزة 
• وزير الخارجية يدين الاعمال الوحشية للمستوطنين في الخليل 
• الملك يعزي الرئيس الروسي والمجمع الكنسي بوفاة البطريرك ألكسي الثاني 
• حكايات لا يعرفها احد : «5» أيتام يعانون من الفقر والأمراض ويغرقون في بئر الحرمان في عمان الشرقية 
• تسجيل 148 اصابة بلهارسيا العام الحالي 
• اسير اردني محرر بحاجة الى من يمول له زراعة قرنيتيه وعمليته حتى لا يفقد بصره 
• ارتفاع أسعار الأضاحي 
• جو لطيف اليوم وأمطار خفيفة غدا 
• تخصيص 5 ضاغطات لتنظيف أماكن بيع وذبح الاضاحي في المفرق 
• المراكز الصحية في جرش مستمرة بعملها خلال عطلة العيد 
• محافظ العاصمة يوقف ممرضا تحرش بسيدة 
• توجه لنقل الاشراف على السجون الى وزارة العدل 
• تخريج دورة تأسيسية بالحاسوب لمرتبات الدفاع المدني 
• توقيع اتفاقية تعاون في التدريب والتشغيل بين «المهندسين» و «الكهرباء الوطنية» 
• ورشة عمل في عجلون حول مكافحة الايدز 
• التل: مسلخ «اربد الكبرى» جاهز لذبح أضحيات المواطنين مجانا طيلة ايام العيد 
• السقا يدعو إلى رفع علاوة مهندسي الأمن العام الى 150% 
• تسجيل 148 مصابا بالبلهارسيا العام الحالي بينهم أردنيان 
• وفاة طفلة واصابة 19 بحادثي سير في الكرك ومعان 
• كشف جريمة قتل في القسطل 
• «الأطباء» تدعو الى مواجهة اعتداءات المستوطنين على أهالي الخليل 
• المجالي يجدد دعمه لمطلب النقابات الخمس برفع علاوة مهنة اعضائها 
• محاضرة حول «تخلق الجنين» في الرصيفة 
• محافظة اربد تحدد 14 الحالي لتبادل التهاني بالعيد 
• منتدى «جبل العتمات» ينظم مائدة مستديرة حول البرلمان 
• طلبة روضة الماهر يزورون تربية الرصيفة 
• «الجسر العربي» يطلق مبادرة الاستجابة والتحدي لتمكين المعوقين اقتصاديا 
• يوم طبي مجاني في جمعية سعد بن معاذ 
• المدرسة العصرية تستضيف مسابقة الرسم 
• مهرجان السكري الأول في "الهاشمية" 
• تكريم كلية الزراعة في «الأردنية» 
• العدد الـ17 من اوراق جامعية في البترا 
• جلسة للبرلمانات الطلابية في مدارس تربية معان 
• المخابز المناوبة خلال عطلة العيد 
• مصليات وخطباء صلاة العيد 
• الشوبكي: تكثيف الدوريات الأمنية في اقليم الشمال خلال عطلة العيد 
• المساعيد يطلع على خطط الدفاع المدني السعودي للحفاظ على سلامة الحجاج 
• «الخيرية الاسلامية العالمية» بالاردن توزع 313 اضحية 
• مركز حدود جابر يعتمد آلية جديدة للتسهيل على القادمين والمغادرين 

• عربي ودولي
• مستوطنون يشعلون النار في منزل فلسطيني بالخليل
• مقتل 8 عراقيين واصابة 45 في هجمات استهدفت الصحوات
• حل لغز فلكي للفلكي «تيكو براهي» استمر أكثر من أربعة قرون 
• الهند: القبض على اثنين في اطار تحقيقات مومباي 
• «الاونروا» تحذر من نفاد مخزونها خلال 3 ايام 
• مهاجمة موكب طالباني ومقتل أحد أفراد حرسه 
• رأس بطاطا عملاق في جنوب لبنان 
• اصابة شخصين بانفجار قنبلة في اسطنبول 
• مصادر ليبية: سيف الإسلام القذافي يتراجع عن انسحابه السياسي 
• بيونغيانغ تتجاهل طوكيو في المحادثات السداسية غدا 
• مجلس صيانة الدستور الايراني يرفض شروط الترشح الجديدة لانتخابات الرئاسة 
• بريطانيا والاتحاد الاوروبي يشددان الضغط على نظام موغابي 
• سفينة حربية روسية في قناة بنما 
• مكالمة هاتفية لزرداري تضع باكستان في حالة تأهب قصوى 
• المكسيك: سفارة اسرائيل تتلقى طردا به اثار متفجرات 
• الامم المتحدة تعيد فتح بدروم مبناها بعد بلاغ بشأن سيارة مريبة 
• الصومال: «الشباب» تسيطر على بلدة رئيسية ومقتل 13 
• أميركا تعلن اتهامات جنائية لحراس في «بلاكووتر» غداً 
• الهاشمي يعرض التخلي عن منصبه مقابل انهاء المحاصصة الطائفية 
• مشروع تثقيفي لجيش المهدي في مواجهة العلمانية 
• الافراج عن السجناء العراقيين يثير قلق اميركا 
• الصين ترجئ استكمال مشروع ضخم لنقل المياه 
• الطائرات التركية تقصف شمال العراق 
• أكبر حزب معارض في تايلاند يؤكد قدرته على تشكيل حكومة 
• تحسبا لهجمات جماعات محظورة بنغلادش تتوخى الحذر قبل الانتخابات 
• خبراء: الجوع والايدز يسددان ضربة مزدوجة لافريقيا 
• رئيسا ايران والاكوادور يتعهدان بتعزيز العلاقات الثنائية وفتح سفارتين 
• طهران تتوعد بالثأر لمقتل شرطيين ايرانيين 
• محادثات مباشرة لاول مرة بين حكومة الكونغو والمتمردين في نيروبي غداً 
• تقرير حقوقي : ازدياد التمييز الصارخ ضد فلسطينيي الـ 48 وانتهاك حقوقهم الأساسية 
• اسرائيل تنفي التراجع عن اطلاق سراح 250 معتقلا فلسطينيا 
• الاستخبارات الالمانية تجسست على منظمات غير حكومية في افغانستان 
• الفلبين : مقتل 16 في تبادل لاطلاق النار مع لصوص 
• ارتفاع حصيلة هجمات بيشاور الى 27 قتيلا 
• 40 مفقودا بانهيار أرضي في بابوا غينيا الجديدة 
• مصر: المحكمة تقرر مد أجل الدعوى في قضية رؤساء التحرير 
• وفاة فلسطيني بصعقة كهربائية داخل نفق 

• مال وإعمال
• ‎الدستور » ترصد حركة الاسواق في محافظات المملكة عشية العيد : تثبيت بعض مواقع البيع واستبدال أخرى طيلة أيام الأضحى
• «الطاقة» تتسلم عروض اهتمام بعطاء تأسيس شركات استيراد وتسويق المشتقات النفطية
• انخفاض أسعار الخضار والفواكه.. وكيلو «البندورة» بـ 25 قرشاً 
• الحلايقة: المستجدات الراهنة أثبتت صواب السياسات المالية والنقدية والاقتصادية الأردنية 
• الركود العالمي يضرب البلدان النامية و أزمة الائتمان تعيق النمو والتجارة 
• اوباما يعد باستثمارات كبيرة في البنى التحتية والانترنت 
• تمييز السيارات في ألمانيا بعلامات طبقا لمعدلات استهلاك الوقود 
• الكونغرس يوافق على اقراض شركات السيارات 15 بليون دولار 
• 750 سائحا ألمانيا يزورون العقبة 
• البنك الدولي يحذر من احتمال انهيار البنوك في غزة 
• السعودية تأمر بسحب وإتلاف منتجات الحليب الصيني الملوثة بالميلامين 
• اهتمام فرنسي بمشاريع قناة البحرين وانتاج الطاقة النووية ونقل ميناء العقبة 
• الامارات تعتزم اطلاق مبادرات للحفاظ على اسعار المواد الغذائية 
• بنك سوسيته جنرال - الأردن يرعى «مهرجان حارتنا» 
• انشاء مصرف مغاربي عام 2009 مقرّه تونس 
• أسواق الكورة تنشط استعدادا للعيد 
• ارتفاع أسعار ملابس الاطفال في معان 
• أسواق الرمثا .. ارتفاع كبير في اسعار الملابس والعاب الاطفال 
• حركة نشطة في أسواق الكرك عشية العيد 
• أسواق اربد.. شكاوى من ارتفاع أسعار الملابس 

• رياضة 
• إعلان جدول البطولة التنشيطية لأندية الدوري الممتاز عقب العيد
• اكتمال صفوف زين بوصول المحترفين
• شباب الأردن يجتاز الأولمبي بالدوري النسوي لكرة القدم 
• توفيق يقود فريق السيب للقب دوري الطائرة العماني للموسم الثاني على التوالي 
• منتخب الجيوجتسو يشارك في بطولة السوبر الاسيوية 
• قناة الدوري والكأس تعلن معايير جائزة «الملحق الذهبي» 
• فولكر فينكه يدرب فريق أوراوا الياباني 
• فينغر يكشف عن اسباب تعثر ضم كريستيانو رونالدو 
• العداء الصيني ليو يخضع لجراحة ناجحة في أمريكا 
• مصر تواجه انجلترا في النهائي بطولة العالم لاسكواش السيدات 
• الدوري العراقي : صلاح الدين يهزم الجوية والزوراء يواصل نتائجه المخيبة 
• لاتفالا يتصدر اليوم الاول من رالي بريطانيا 
• جالاكسي يتغلب على منتخب نجوم أوقيانوسيا 
• الجزائري زياني لاعب الشهر في مارسيليا 
• وقف إيفرا اربع مباريات 
• الان بي ايه : بوسطن سيلتكس يواصل الانتصارات 
• اندرتون يخوض مباراته الاخيرة في ملاعب الكرة 
• الغرافة يستعيد القمة في الدوري القطري 
• المفكرة الكروية العالمية 
• الدوري الالماني : ايطالي يرد ماء وجه «البافاري» 
• ليفربول يحافظ على صدارة الــدوري الانجـليـــزي 
• رئيس سندرلاند: كين شخصية غير مستقرة 
• ريال مدريد يسعى للتعاقد مع سيلفا 
• إدارة الوحدات توافق على اعارة شلبايه للانصار 
• الوحدة الاماراتي يقيل مدربه 
• كأس رابطة الاندية المحترفة : مانشستر يتفادى مواجهة توتنهام في نصف النهائي 
• بوردو يهزم فالنسيان في الدوري الفرنسي 
• سسكا موسكو يسمي رايكارد لخلافة غازاييف 
• بطولة العالم للاندية : ليغا دي كيتو يبحث عن الغزو العالمي 
• الصليبي يتوج أبطال التصفية الاولى لمنتخب التايكواندو : عـطاء متدفق.. وأداء مـطمـئن 
• الفجيرة يتفهم طلب المنتخب الوطني للمحترفين خميس وهايل 
• حملة «لكل قطرة ماء قيمتها» تنظم سباقا للدراجات الهوائية 
• الاتحاد الرياضي للكليات المتوسطة ينهي تحضيرات دورة فرسان التغيير 
• بلدية الزرقاء تنظم بطولة تنشيطية بكرة القدم 

• فن وثقافة
• رحيل الكاتب والصحفي الفلسطيني عايد عمرو
• فرقة طريق الحرير تقدم مسرحية «ليلى ومجنون» في الدوحة 
• اختتام مهرجان الكوميديا المباشر بعروض طرحت قضايا سياسية واجتماعية 

• منوعات
• قصة حب عبر الإنترنت تنتهي بمأساة على الشواطئ الأمريكية 
• اختيار وينفري كأقوى يحيى الفخراني يبدأ تصوير "محمد علي" منتصف شباط المقبل 
• امرأة تأثيرا في مجال المنوعات 



[frame="10 80"]*عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الاحد 7 /12/2008*





*

الملك يتبادل تهاني العيد مع قادة ومسؤولين عرب
رئيس الوزراء يوعز بإعادة النظر بالأجور الطبية فـي مستشفى حمزة
تفاقم الكارثة الانسانية فـي غزة عشية العيد
ارتفاع أسعار الأضاحي وتوقعات ببلوغها (170 - 200) دينار
(الهاجري) تستعد لبناء (المدينة الطبية الهاشمية)
حجاج بيت الله الحرام يقفون على صعيد عرفة اليوم
امطار متفرقة الاثنين والثلاثاء
الشرطة الهندية تعتقل متهمين فـي إطار تحقيقات مومباي
مقتل 4 من طالبان واصابة مدنيين فـي قصف بافغانستان
سفينة حربية روسية فـي قناة بنما للمرة الاولى منذ 64 عاما
أميركا : باكستان لا تزال تقاتل المتشددين على الحدود الأفغانية
بوش يحث الاميركيين على المصالحة بشان حرب العراق
واشنطن تجري اختبارا ناجحا للدرع المضادة للصواريخ فوق (الهادئ)
الاوروبيون يبدأون (عملية أتلانتا) ضد قراصنة الصومال
محادثات مباشرة بين حكومة الكونغو والمتمردين فـي نيروبي .. غدا
براون : لقد بلغ السيل الزبى تجاه نظام موغابي
أنباء عن خلافة كارولين كينيدي لـ هيلاري كلينتون فـي مجلس الشيوخ
كوريا الشمالية ترفض مشاركة اليابان فـي المفاوضات السداسية

إقتصـاد 
اوباما يعد باستثمارات كبيرة فـي البنى التحتية والانترنت 
دول أميركا الوسطى تتفق على اعتماد عملة موحدة 
شطح :لبنان يشعر بسلبيات الازمة المالية العالمية 

 ريـاضــة 
مباراة الأردن والصين الودية بكرة القدم قائمة فـي موعدها 
الاداب تظفر بكاس بطولة كليات جامعة البترا لكرة القدم 
مهرجان الرياضات الجوية يسعد اهالي الديسه ووادي رم 

ثقافة وفـنون 
أمسية فـي دارة المشرق للفكر والثقافة للروائي غسان العلي 
اعلامي مصري : (كابتن ابو الرائد) يشبه حكايات ألف ليلة وليلة 
قراءات شعرية من النسخة العربية لـ الأديـب الأمـيركي بابلو ميديـنـا 

 محلـيـات 
35 % نسبة الإنجاز فـي مشروع ترقيم المباني 
زراعة عجلون تحصن المواشي ضد (الجمرة الخبيثة) 
موظفون ببلدية المفرق مستاؤون لنقلهم الى اقسام اخرى 





*الراي....[/frame]

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الاثنين 8/12/2008

[aldl]http://www.alrai.com/images/logo.jpg[/aldl]

[shfaf2]http://www.alrai.com/img/205000/205227.jpg[/shfaf2]

الاردن يشارك الأمتين العربية والاسلامية الاحتفال بعيد الأضحى المبارك اليوم .. والملك يتلقى مزيدا من برقيات التهنئة
ضيوف الرحمن يؤدون الركن الأعظم في الحج وينفرون إلى المزدلفة
الرأي تهنيء بالعيد..وتعاود الصدور الاربعاء
إسرائيل تهدد بانهاء التهدئة واستئناف العدوان على غزة
أمطار متفرقة حتى الخميس
مضاد حيوي فعال للحجاج العائدين لمنع انتشار أمراض الجهاز التنفسي
رايس: غزو العراق سينتهي بـ (نجاح استراتيجي) لبوش وأميركا
سفينة حربية روسية تعبر قناة بنما لأول مرة منذ 1944
إيران تجري تجربة لصاروخ (نصر-2)
شيخ الأزهر يتهم صحيفة إسرائيلية (بالكذب) حول مصافحته بيريز
اوباما يعين جنرالا عارض رامسفلد بشدة وزيرا للمحاربين القدامى
اشتعال العنف في المدن اليونانية الكبرى اثر مقتل فتى برصاص شرطي
جدل في سلطنة عمان حول اعتبار الثلاثاء أول أيام عيد الأضحى
مسلحون في باكستان يحرقون 160 شاحنة مليئة بالمؤن للقوات الاطلسية في افغانستان

إقتصـاد 
(الاردنية للطيران) تسيّر أول رحلة لتدشين مطار النجف الدولي 
الكهرباء الوطنية مستعدة للتعامل مع أي طارئ خلال الاعياد 
787 مليون دولار الاستثمارات الأجنبية فـي سوريا 

 ثقافة وفـنون 
المثقفون وطقوس العيد.. خارج سياق اليومي 
غياب المسرح اليومي وحضور (عرس زواد ولد عواد) 
أصداء العيد فـي الثقافة 

محلـيـات 
مضاد حيوي فعال للحجاج العائدين لمنع انتشار إمراض الجهاز التنفسي 
(السعادة) تغمر الأسر العفيفة فـي مساكنهم الجديدة 
مطالبة (للسير) بالتشديد على تشغيل عدادات التاكسي خلال العيد 

 ريـاضــة 
ست دول عربية تبدي مشاركتها في بطولة ميلاد القائد الدولية للملاكمة 
الوحدات يوافق على احتراف شلباية فـي الانصار 
الاميركي ليت يلتحق بسلة زين والفريق يعسكر فـي بيروت غداً 

الراي

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك الف عافيه محمد

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الانباط الصادرة لهذا اليوم الثلاثاء 9/12/2008

[aldl]http://www.alanbat.net/images/alanbat_3.gif[/aldl]

[shfaf2]http://www.alrai.com/img/205000/205232.jpg[/shfaf2]
الملك يتلقى برقيات تهنئة بعيد الاضحى من قادة الدول العربية والصديقة  
 الملك يتلقى برقية تهنئة من رئيس بعثات الحج الاردنية  
جائزة الحسن للشباب تفوز بجائزة الشارقة للعمل التطوعي  
المستفيدون من مساكن الاسر العفيفة يستقبلون العيد بالسعادة بمساكنهم الجديدة  
 `الغذاء والدواء` تحدد دوام فرق التفتيش في العيد   
نفور الحجيج إلى مزدلفة بعد وقوفهم بعرفات  
عباس يهاجم حماس من مكة ويتهمها بمنع حجاج غزة  
مسلحون باكستانيون يحرقون قافلة إمدادات عسكرية للناتو  
بوش امتدح الاتفاقية الأمنية..مقتل سبعة وجرح العشرات في هجمات بالعراق  
البنك الدولي يحذر من احتمال إنهيار البنوك في غزة 
 ليبيا تسعى لتملك حصة في مجموعة إيني للطاقة   
شروط إنقاذ صناعة السيارات الأميركية قيد الدراسة  
 كوريا تضخ 4 مليارات دولار في البنوك المحلية  
أسرة الأنباط تهنئ الشعب الأردني بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك

اخبار فنية
نيللي مقدسي تصور محتاجة ليك 
 في ليلة زفافه..غنوا له :`يا حمادة.. يا جامد` 
 فلة الجزائرية : أجهل أسباب منعي من دخول مصر 
 عادل إمام يقود عملية استشهادية في تل أبيب  
 سوزان نجم الدين:أنزعج من الخلط بيني وبين سوزان تميم 
القذافي يشيد بتميز حليمة 
 دوللي شاهين تصور مشاهدها مع كلب مصاب بالجرب المزيد..
 تأجيل طرح ألبوم جنات الثاني لظروف عائلية 



الانباط

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الاربعاء 10/12/2008



الملك يؤدي صلاة عيد الاضحى فـي العقبة ويتبادل التهاني مع سلطان عمان وملك البحرين
الحجاج يواصلون مناسكهم برمي الجمرات
وفاة 15 مواطنا واصابة 113 فـي حوادث سير خلال الـعيد
زخات خفيفة من الامطار اليوم
اسرائيل تسمح بدخول قافلة غذائية الى غزة
موسكو: ايران غير قادرة على انتاج اسلحــة نوويــة
جنازة وطنية للبطريرك (الكسي الثاني) فـي موسكو
النفط الأميركي 44 دولارا وأوبك 54ر37 دولار للبرميل
تواصل الاحتجاجات فـي اليونان والمعارضة تطالب الحكومة بالاستقالة
مصر تحتج على تنظيم مظاهرات امام بعثتها الدبلوماسية فـي طهران
السماح للسفن الحربية الأوروبية بإطلاق النار على القراصنة
باكستان (مستعدة) للحرب وترفض تسليم المشتبه بهم للهند
بوش يطالب برحيل موغابي وهراري تصف قادة الغرب بـ (المقززين)
استئناف المحادثات السداسية بشان برنامج بيونغ يانغ النووي
كارتر يزور لبنان لبحث الاشراف على الانتخابات
المجلس الدستوري فـي موريتانيا يرفض تعديلات تسمح بعزل رئيس البرلمان
المتهمون فـي اعتداءات 11 ايلول يرجئون قرارهم بالاعتراف بالذنب
إلقاء القبض على حاكم الينوي لمحاولته بيع مقعد أوباما فـي مجلس الشيوخ

ريـاضــة 
زين يلتقي الحكمة اللبناني بمعسكره التدريبي ببيروت اليوم 
منتخب الجيوجيتسو الى الامارات للمشاركة بكأس السوبر الاسيوية 
ترشيح حزمة من مدربي الكرة الاجانب للاشراف على الفئات العمرية 
 ثقافة وفـنون 
(كابتن ابو رائد) يطير الى الفجر السينمائي فـي طهران 
تكريم غرايبة وتوزيع جوائز مسابقة شرحبيل بن حسنة للإبداع 
ختام مهرجان عمان للكوميديا المباشر 

إقتصـاد 
منظمة التعاون الاقتصادي تدعم التحفيز المالي للاقتصاد الامريكي 
ارتفاع العجز التجاري الفرنسي إلى مستوى قياسي فـي تشرين الاول 
ادارة معلومات الطاقة الامريكية تخفض توقعاتها لانتاج النفط فـي 2009 

 محلـيـات 
الأردن يستضيف المؤتمر الأوروبي الآسيوي للعلوم الكيميائية فـي 2010 
الاحتفال بالذكرى الستين للإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان اليوم 
انطلاق حافلات تقل الف يتيم فـي رحلة سياحية بمناسبة عيد الاضحى 

الوفيات

التاريخ : 10/12/2008 
- مهدي أيمن يحيى عودة - خلدا

- الحاج يعقوب اسماعيل فرج - الدوار الرابع

- أرب عبدالعزيز محمود النابلسي - جبل اللويبدة

- ليث عماد البسطامي - الشميساني

- صبر عبداللطيف الضمور - جمعية العدنانية

- نيلآين محي الدين طهبوب - تلاع العلي

- رحاب حمدي حسين زينو - تلاع العلي

- الحاج عوض علي أحمد حاج - جبل الحسين

- قاسم محمد ارشيد غرايبة - المغير/اربد

- ماري عياد اسكندر بولس - الشميساني

- الحاجة فتحية أديب عبدالفتاح الفراحتة - ابو نصير

- سارة محمد سويلم بريوش - الجويدة

- خالد محمد عبدالقادر عمرو - ام نوارة

- احمد ''مهند'' نصر نمر أبو سعده - شفا بدران

- الحاج فوزي عطية ناصر مهداوي - اربد

- عفيفة متري حنا ابو سعدى - الزرقاء

- الحاجة نوال اسعد القواسمي - ديوان آل القواسمي

- فراج صالح محمود فراج - الرصيفة

- الحاج مصطفى عبدالله سعيد - الجبيهة

- رايا حسن حيدر شكري - دير الغبار

- الحاجة اقبال احمد محمود مرعي - طبربور

- الحاج نمّور محمد الرومي - الخالدية

- خولة محمد محمود الرواشدة - جرش/الكته

- سميرة يعقوب محمد كلبونة - ام اذينة

- محمود يحيى محمود خليل العزة - خلدا

- الحاج عدنان عبدالكريم فاخوري - طبربور

- الحاج محسن (تحسين) سالم صالح قديسات - سوم

- زهدية داوود عبدالقادر حمودة - الرصيفة

- ناصر راضي التميمي - قاعة عباد الرحمن

- لما عبدالله سليم الفلايلة - السلط 


الراي

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الخميس 11/12/2008



ضيوف الرحمن ينهون رمي الجمرات ويتأهبون لتوديع مكة المكرمة بسلام
خبير أممي: ممارسات اسرائيل توازي جريمة ضد الانسانية
17 وفاة فـي 801 حادث سير خلال عطلة العيد
أنباء عن انسحاب بريطاني شامل من العراق فـي حزيران القادم
اسعار النفط تقفز 4 دولارات بسبب خفض الامدادات السعودية
حزب الله يرفض لقاء كارتر وبيروت تعين أول سفير لها لدى دمشق
القاهرة تستدعي القائم بالأعمال فـي طهران احتجاجا على مظاهرات إيرانية ضدها
طقس بارد اليوم
باكستان تؤكد بدء التحقيق مع مشتبه فيهما فـي اعتداءات بومباي
اضراب عام فـي اليونان وتجدد اعمال العنف
مؤتمر دولي يقترح تشريع اعتقال القراصنة والمانيا ترسل 1400 جندي الى قبالة الصومال
العالم يحتفل بالذكرى الـ 60 للإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان
المفاوضات حول الملف النووي الكوري الشمالي مستمرة دون اتفاق
اف بي اي: بايلن وحكام آخرون تلقوا مسحوقا أبيض غامضا
الجنائية الدولية) تطلب مزيدا من المعلومات عن 3 متمردين من دارفور قبل اعتقالهم
مقتل 16210 مدنيين فـي الصومال منذ العام الماضي
فتح الاسلام تختار زعيما جديدا لاعتقادها ان العبسي قتل
اهتيساري يفوز بجائزة نوبل للسلام ويدعو أوباما لحل قضية الشرق الاوسط
موسكو ترسل سفنا حربية إلى المحيط الهندي
مقتل 6 عناصر من الشرطة ومدني فـي قصف أميركي فـي أفغانستان
إخلاء سبيل مستوطن أطلق النار على فلسطينيين فـي الخليل
اوقات الترفيه لدى الاميركيين فـي ادنى مستوياتها منذ 25 عاما

ريـاضــة 
اللجنة البارالمبية للمعوقين تنظم بطولة غرب آسيا بكرة السلة 
اتحاد اليد يسمي ممثليه للادارة واللجان الاسيوية 
مباراتان بدوري النساء لكرة اليد السبت 

 ثقافة وفـنون 
الدعابة والتشويق سمة ثابتة في أفلام العيد 
(الامانة) تمنح الفنانين الرواد مقرا لنشاطاتهم 
الرومانسية تطغى على عروض مهرجان دبي السينمائي 

إقتصـاد 
دعوة لتأسيس صندوق بمليار دولار للزراعة العربية 
تفضيل الألبسة الجاهزة يقود الى تراجع تجارة الأقمشة 
انخفاض أسعار الأضاحي في إربد ومطالب بإنشاء مدينة ترفيهية 

 محلـيـات 
العدل تسعى لتعميم تجربة ادارة الدعوى المدنية على كافة المحاكم 
عائلات تحتفل بالعيد فـي متحف الأطفال 
أجواء الحزن تخيم على ضحايا البورصة فـي العيد 



الراي

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الجمعة 12/12/2008



55 قتيلا و95 جريحا فـي (مذبحة كركوك)
أزمة اليونان تتصاعد .. واعمال العنف تتجدد فـي اثينا
الملك يتبادل تهاني العيد مع الرئيس الفلسطيني
ليفني تدعو لترحيل (عرب 48) الى الدولة الفلسطينية بعد قيامها
النفط يتخطى 48 دولارا للبرميل
طقس بارد نسبيا .. اليوم
الهند تستبعد الحرب مع باكستان واسلام اباد تحتجز مؤسس (عسكر طيبة)
برلسكوني يحمل ساعة عليها صورة أوباما
بلجيكا : اعتقال 14 مشتبه بانتمائهم للقاعدة
الهند تستبعد الحرب مع باكستان واسلام اباد تحتجز مؤسس (عسكر طيبة)
واشنطن نعتزم ارسال 7 آلاف جندي الى افغانستان بحلول الصيف
الصومال تدعم اقتراحا أميركيا بملاحقة القراصنة على أراضيها
زيمبابوي تؤكد القضاء على الكوليرا والامم المتحدة تنفي
الراحلة بوتو تنال جائزة لحقوق الانسان فـي الامم المتحدة
موشي فيغلين) .. مرشح متطرف يحرج نتانياهو جراء معاداته للعرب
فشل محادثات (بروتوكول التحقق النووي) مع كوريا الشمالية


ملحق الثقافة 
المرآة والقناع.. السيرة الذاتية وظلال الآخر 
أنماط الرواية العربية الجديدة .. تحطيم فكرة الايهام 
ثقافة الــبيدا.. بلا رمــحٍ ولا سيــفٍ ولا قلمِ!؟ 

 إقتصـاد 
التباطؤ يطال صناعة البتروكيماويات والطلب في أدنى مستواه 
رئيس أوبك يطالب بخفض كبير في الانتاج لموازنة العرض والطلب 
البنك المركزي الأوروبي يتوقع فترة طويلة من الهبوط في أداء الاقتصاد 

ريـاضــة 
صراع اللقب فـي دوري ت 16 لكرة القدم اليوم 
اتحاد كرة القدم يمدد للحكمين سالم ومرشود 
بطولة العالم للاندية الكروية .. اديليد يجتاز عقبة وايتايكيري النيوزيلندي 
 محلـيـات 
إزدحامات متكررة بسبب الاصطفاف المزدوج في مادبا 
تشكيل 200 لجنة نقابية فـي مواقع العمل والإنتاج 
علاقة المدير بالموظف تدفع للاخلاص في العمل أو الغش فيه 


الوفيات :

التاريخ : 12/12/2008 

- وجدان توفيق الكالوتي - تلاع العلي

- منير عواد الجالودي - طبربور

- الحاج حسين احمد البخيت الحياري - السلط

- فاطمة رزق الله - الزرقاء

- محمود علي الداود الزعبي - الرمثا

- كلير شكري يوسف بطشون - الصويفية

- الحاج عبد الكريم سليم عزوقه - تلاع العلي

- الحاج ابراهيم محمد حمدان لافي العقرباوي - الزرقاء

- الحاج (محمد سعيد) ذيب فارس زعيتر - عمان

- الحاج ابراهيم صبري ابراهيم خريم - عمان

- سعد محمود طبازه - المرج

- الحاجة فاطمة الحمد العثمان ابو سليم - طريق السلط

- الحاجة سهيلة محمد عبدالله الفراحته - دوار المدينة الرياضية

- حمزه عادل الجقه - جبل عمان

- الحاجة صيته هزاع عبيدات - حبراص

- امنه عفيف محمد طه - تلاع العلي

- الحاج محمود عزت مصطفى إعمر - الرصيفة

- (محمد طالب) فياض نعمان المحتسب - المدينة الرياضية

- تيسير داود الحاج احمد داود - جبل الحسين

- عدنان الياس سمور النبر - ديوان جمعية آل النبر الجديد

- هدى ابراهيم مفضي النمري - الحصن

- داود عودة محمد عصفور - طبربور 

- حسان حسين حماد وهدان - عوجان 



الراي

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة  12/12/2008 



الصفحة الرئيسية‏
الملك يتبادل تهاني العيد مع الرئيس الفلسطيني
55 قتيلا و95 جريحا فـي (مذبحة كركوك)
أزمة اليونان تتصاعد .. واعمال العنف تتجدد فـي اثينا
ليفني تدعو لترحيل (عرب 48) الى الدولة الفلسطينية بعد قيامها
الهند تستبعد الحرب مع باكستان واسلام اباد تحتجز مؤسس (عسكر طيبة)
واشنطن نعتزم ارسال 7 آلاف جندي الى افغانستان بحلول الصيف
زيمبابوي تؤكد القضاء على الكوليرا والامم المتحدة تنفي
(موشي فيغلين) .. مرشح متطرف يحرج نتانياهو جراء معاداته للعرب
الراحلة بوتو تنال جائزة لحقوق الانسان فـي الامم المتحدة
الصومال تدعم اقتراحا أميركيا بملاحقة القراصنة على أراضيها
بلجيكا : اعتقال 14 مشتبه بانتمائهم للقاعدة
برلسكوني يحمل ساعة عليها صورة أوباما
طقس بارد نسبيا .. اليوم
النفط يتخطى 48 دولارا للبرميل

محليات
توقع تباطؤ نمو صناعة السياحة عالميا بسبب الازمة المالية وسط تفاؤل حذر محليا
مركز اقليمي لتدريب الضباط العرب في مجال حماية الأسرة
التطوع ... عمل ذو قيمة اجتماعية ينقصه الدعم والتوجيه
علاقة المدير بالموظف تدفع للاخلاص في العمل أو الغش فيه
دراسات تطوير المواقع السياحية فـي الكورة والمزار حبيسة الأدراج منذ أعوام
تشكيل 200 لجنة نقابية فـي مواقع العمل والإنتاج
التنمية الاجتماعية فـي اربد تحول متسولين لمركز الايواء الخاص بهم
البيئة تنتقد ذبح المواشي بعيدا عن عيون الرقابة الصحية
الاردن يشارك فـي القمة الخامسة لأمن الخليج فـي المنامة
إزدحامات متكررة بسبب الاصطفاف المزدوج في مادبا
تنمية ذيبان تقدم 66 ألف دينار قروضا لـ33 جمعية
الحفر الامتصاصية في (الوسطية) تشكل عبئا ماديا
الأكياس البلاستيكية تهدد الثروة الحيوانية في الأغوار الجنوبية
دعوات لإشراك الشباب في قضايا المجتمع

عربي ودولي 
55قتيلا و 95 جريحا فـي تفجير انتحـاري فـي مطعم شمـال كركوك
الامم المتحدة فـي العراق تعبر عن قلقها حيال (الاتجار بالبشر)
الجيش الاميركي يبدأ تسليم المعتقلين الى بغداد فـي شباط المقبل
الافراج عن صحافـي كتب مقالات حول الجنس فـي كردستان العراق
الاحتلال يقتحم عدة مدن ومناطق فـي الضفة ويعتقل عددا من الفلسطينيين
ردا على تصريحات ليفني الطيبي : كنا هنا قبلك وسنبقى هنا بعدك 00 والتهجير غير وارد
إدارة أوباما تتعهد لاسرائيل بمظلة نووية
العرب يبلغون أوباما استعدادهم للسلام مع اسرائيل
مصر لا تمانع فـي تولي أي جهة أخرى مهمة الوساطة فـي ملف شاليط
العراق يطلب من أوباما اجراء محادثات أمريكية ايرانية جديدة

اقتصاد
تقرير الفساد لعام 2008 : الفساد في البلدان الفقيرة كارثه إنسانية فتاكة
التباطؤ يطال صناعة البتروكيماويات والطلب في أدنى مستواه
الاسواق حذرة بعد موافقة النواب الاميركيين على انقاذ شركات السيارات الاميركية
الامارات تتوقع نموا اقتصاديا منخفضا مع تباطؤ العقارات والبنوك
توقعات بانكماش الاقتصاد الألماني خلال العام المقبل بنحو 2ر2%
البنك المركزي الأوروبي يتوقع فترة طويلة من الهبوط في أداء الاقتصاد
ارتفاع طلبات اعانة البطالة الامريكية لاعلى مستوى في 26 عاما
140 مليون دولار عائدات صادرات التمور التونسية
رئيس أوبك يطالب بخفض كبير في الانتاج لموازنة العرض والطلب

رياضة 
مانشستر يونايتد يعادل انجاز اياكس وبايرن ميونيخ في دوري ابطال اوروبا لكرة القدم
بطولة العالم للاندية الكروية .. اديليد يجتاز عقبة وايتايكيري النيوزيلندي
أبو تريكة يتفوق على رونالدو فـي استفتاء للفيفا
سيدورف: ايطاليا ليست عنصرية
برشلونة متخوف من ريال مدريد (المتجدد)
كليفلاند يواصل عروضه المميزة ويحقق فوزه العاشر على التوالي بدوري كرة السلة الأميركي
الاتحاد الأسيوي لكرة القدم يطلق شعار بطولة دوري الأبطال اليوم فـي طوكيو
ادفوكات: حان الوقت للسماح لارشافين بالرحيل
الأهلي يبحث شؤون كرة اليد .. الليلة
منتخب البومسي الى تركيا اليوم
اتحاد كرة القدم يمدد للحكمين سالم ومرشود
مباراتان فـي الدوري النسوي لكرة القدم اليوم
صراع اللقب فـي دوري ت 16 لكرة القدم اليوم
اتحاد كرة القدم يقر نظام انتخاب مجلسه خلال ايام

ملحق الثقافة 
الحج.. قراءة معرفية وروحية
جبل يمنح الروح ماءَ الحنين
السينما .. حوار الآخر
استكشافات الذات بالموسيقى
ثقافة الــبيدا.. بلا رمــحٍ ولا سيــفٍ ولا قلمِ!؟
أنماط الرواية العربية الجديدة .. تحطيم فكرة الايهام
ليلة واحدة تكفي .. إشكالية الخطاب القصصي
(رحمة).. تنقيب في التاريخ الرعوي الأميركي
العشاء الأخير
العمارة المحلية .. سياق العصر وعالميته
التعبير و التفكير
بورصة الثقافة العربية
لا تكن وحدك
هُنا إربد
تحولات في مسرحية (شراك القدر)
المرآة والقناع.. السيرة الذاتية وظلال الآخر
عطلة العيد
(يا دريبة الحجاج عرجا وطويلة)
البيت العتيق.. حواريات المكان
العيد ذريعة الفن والثقافة
يوميات .. وأستعدُّ للعودة للعمل
عيد سعيد

واحة الايمان 
منهجية التعامل مع السنة النبوية - 32 –
أبو المأمون - إخباره بعدم غزو قريش لهم
شبهات وردود .. أهلية المرأة بسبب التمايز في الميراث
اعجاز بياني
شهر العسل
النفس.. فـي القرآن نفس.. تجادل عن نفسها

علوم وتكنولوجيا
الغذاء الصحي حل لمشكلات التعب والارهاق والارق
كيف يتعامل الاطفال بشكل سليم مع التلفزيون؟
الرحلة مستمرة حول العالم بالسيارة الشمسية
صورة لجليد المريخ
رادار حراري لكشف القبائل القديمة
الجرعات الاضافية من الفيتامينات لا تفيد القلب
العائلة البشرية موجودة منذ القدم
الاجهاد المبكر يتلف الدماغ
أبسط أساليب ترشيد الطاقة وأقلها تكلفة

----------


## mylife079

مشكور محمد

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم السبت  13/12/2008 




ليفني تتنصل من تصريحاتها الداعية لطرد عرب 48
فشل خطة إنقاذ قطاع صناعة السيارات يهدد الأسواق المالية بنتائج كارثية
طهران ستواصل دعم حزب الله رغم تحذيرات اوباما
بغداد: نحتاج بقاء القوات الأميركية لـ 10 سنوات
قادة الاتحاد الاوروبي ينتزعون اتفاقا حول خطة المناخ
تراجع العقود الآجلة للنفط عن مستوى 45 دولارا
استمرار التوتر فـي اثينا وسالونيكي لليوم السابع على التوالي
خاتمي: أوباما يلجأ الى تكتيكات اميركية قديمة
باكستان تعتقل العشرات وتشدد حملتها على جماعة عسكر طيبة
زيمبابوي تتهم بريطانيا بنشر الكوليرا فـي اراضيها
(الاطلسي) يقتل 3 مدنيين افغان.. وارتفاع وتيرة الهجمات على قوات التحالف
مقتل 75 شخصا فـي مواجهات فـي دارفور
مسلح يقتل يهوديا يمنيا بالرصاص
الجزائر تدعم سياسة الأمم المتحدة حيال الصحراء الغربية
آلاف الفلبينيين يتظاهرون فـي مانيلا ضد تعديل الدستور
منع 4 صحافيين عرب من المشاركة فـي منتدى اعلامي فـي لبنان
ليبيا تبحث مشروع دستور للبلاد للمرة الأولى منذ أربعين عاما
توقع زخات مطرية مساء اليوم
6 وفيات فـي حوادث سير متفرقة

ريـاضــة 
ابو عابد : الكفاءة اساس التمثيل وتايلند مفتاح المسار فـي التصفيات الآسيوية 
الفيصلي والوحدات فـي جولة فاصلة على لقب دوري ت16 لكرة القـــدم 
فيفا يكشف اسماء المرشحين الخمسة لجائزة افضل لاعب فـي العالم 

 محلـيـات 
الوفد الاردني (لحوار المنامة) ينقل رؤية المملكة تجاه مشاكل المنطقة 
الخريشة: البترا تستقبل سياحا اكثر من قدرتها على استيعابهم 
تطبيق المعاملة التشجيعية للنزلاء المحكومين تدخل حيز التنفيذ 2009 

ثقافة وفـنون 
تواصل الاستعدادات لإطلاق مهرجان إربد المسرحي الثاني 
قراءة فـي ترشيحات جوائز الكرات الذهبية 
اطلاق فعاليات مهرجان دبي السينمائي بفيلم مثير للجدل 

 إقتصـاد 
الناتج المحلي لدول الخليج يضيف 277مليار دولار فـي 2008 
استراليا تنفق 15ر3 مليار دولار اضافية على مشروعات كبرى 
4ر3 مليـار دينـار الميزانيــة الموحـــدة لفروع البنوك الاردنية العاملة فـي فلسطين 

الوفيات 

التاريخ : 13/12/2008 

- وداد جمال جار الله/دابوق

- ريا عيسى العودة السميرات/الفحيص

- شوفة علي الحسين المفلح الشبلي/ماحص

- الحاجة ليلى محمد قاسم عبدالهادي/الرابية

- نجيب ابراهيم عودة الله شحاتيت/دابوق

- الحاج محمد وليد عارف كردية/تلاع العلي

- الحاج عبدالوهاب محمد عوض المبيضين/الثنية

- الحاجة بوره الحاج محمد الحموري/بيت راس

- عطاالله احمد ناصر الطيراوي/السلط

- جهاد محمود رجا سليمان/الزرقاء الجديدة

- الحاجة نعيمة عبدالجابر/خلدا

- الحاجة هند محمد خليل عبدالله/تلاع العلي 

- جميلة سليمان مصطفى عوض/ديوان آل رامين 

- خديجة عبدالله صلاح حمودة/الزرقاء

- الحاج موسى فايز الصياحين/المغير

- سكوت عكاشة درويش القرعان/المصطبة

- محمد طاهر سلطان غلغاي الشيشاني/صويلح

- فراس سهيل محمود خالد الصباح/السلط

- الحاج عامر محمد احمد السلاق/جبل النصر

- فايز يوسف مسعود سعيد/البيادر

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الأردنية الصادرة اليوم السبت 13/12/2008


الصفحة الرئيسية‏

اسلام اباد تعتقل العشرات من الدعوة وعسكر طيبة 
بولحية محمد: رفع السلاح في وجه السلطة أو غيرها ليس شرعيا 
تقرير تغيير المسار يرسم خارطة طريق لتحسين العلاقات مع العالم الاسلامي 
كلمة ارهاب دخلت علينا من الباب الامريكي ثم دخلت الكلمة من الشباك العربي 
لينزي لوهان غاضبة من "الفيس بوك" 
رامسفيلد ورايس متهمان بارتكاب انتهاكات ضد المعتقلين في العراق 
المانيا ترتد الى الداخل 
مشروع دستور ليبي للمرة الاولى منذ 40 عاماً 
ايران تتمسك بدعم حزب الله رغم تحذيرات اوباما 
عباس يلتقي بوش في واشنطن خلال ايام 
القبض على أحد أقطاب وول ستريت بتهمة الاحتيال والخسائر 50 مليار دولار 
هبوط الدولار لادنى سعر في 13 عاما أمام الين 
اسهم السيارات في اسيا تهوي بعد فشل صفقة انقاذ امريكية 
بوصلة الصادرات الاردنية تتجه للعراق بدلا من امريكا 
الوحدات ينهي تحضيراته المحلية وسط اجواء مثالية 
اليماني يشيد بقدرات الحزم ويتطلع لاجتيازه 
جمال سليمان.. عراب في الدراما المصرية 
الخريشة: الاعداد الكبيرة من السياح تضر بخصوصية مدينة البتراء 
الاحتلال يمنع مسيرات احياء ذكرى الانتفاضة 
أربع وفيات و7 إصابات في حادثين منفصلين على "الصحراوي" 
الرئيس اللبناني في عمان غداً 
البنك الدولي يوافق على تمويل اضافي لممر السلام بقيمة 33 مليون دولار 
اعمال الشغب تتواصل في اثينا لليوم السابع على التوالي 
برنت دون 43 دولارا للبرميل 
تسجيل 15 الف مخالفة بيئية العام الحالي 
ساركوزي يقود إستراتيجية دفاعية بعيدا عن الناتو 
روسيا تدخل مرحلة الركود الاقتصادي 
خطوط امداد قوات الناتو تتعرض لخامس هجوم خلال اسبوع 
جندي أمريكي : كيف يمكننا الاعتذار عن قتل أبرياء? 
تجدد المشاجرات الجماعية في منطقة الجبل الابيض بالزرقاء

المحليات
زخات متفرقة من الامطار اليوم 
انخفاض اعداد العاملين في المناطق المؤهلة منذ كانون أول من العام الماضي 
استخدام المياه المالحة في ري المزروعات وتذبذب كميات الأمطار أبرز مشاكل القطاع الزراعي 
الترك: المخالفات البيئية في تزايد والاشجار أول الضحايا 
مشروع بيئي لحماية وادي الاردن من متغيرات بيئية ومناخية 
الخريشة: الاعداد الكبيرة من السياح تضر بخصوصية مدينة البتراء 
الذكرى الثالثة لوفاة الشاعر سليمان عويس 
خارج العاصمة..السلط: صحة البلقاء تغلق مشغلا في احد محلات الحلويات 
عيد الاضحى .. للاطفال فرح بريء وللكبار قهوتهم العربية 
احالة 45 ضابطا في الأمن العام على التقاعد 
تسع وفيات و352 اصابة تعامل معها الدفاع المدني خلال يومين 
طفل يتعرض للعقر من قبل احد الكلاب الضالة في الشونة 
المواقع الإلكترونية في صراع مع دعاوى إخضاعها لمظلة القانون 
اعداد 3 انظمة للمعهد الوطني للتدريب 
استلام وتشغيل مستشفى البقعة نهاية العام المقبل 
مزارعو الخضار في مادبا بين الخسائر والمديونية وتدني الاسعار 
دعوة الاردن لحوار المنامة تأتي لدوره الفاعل في المنطقة 
ابوهديب: خطة تنفيذية لاستراتيجية الوزارة بمشاركة شعبية واسعة 

العرب والعالم
رامسفيلد ورايس متهمان بارتكاب انتهاكات ضد المعتقلين في العراق 
ايران تتمسك بدعم حزب الله رغم تحذيرات اوباما 
المانيا ترتد الى الداخل 
كلمة ارهاب دخلت علينا من الباب الامريكي ثم دخلت الكلمة من الشباك العربي 
75 قتيلاً في دارفور 
استجواب اولمرت في قضايا الفساد للمرة الحادية عشرة 
الجزائر تدعم رعاية الامم المتحدة لحل ازمة الصحراء الغربية 
بن علي يتعهد بدعم حقوق الانسان في تونس 
زبمبابوي تتهم بريطانيا بنثر الكوليرا 
عباس يلتقي بوش في واشنطن خلال ايام 
طنطاوي يدعو الى رفع الحصار عن غزة 
الاحتلال يمنع مسيرات احياء ذكرى الانتفاضة 
الصين تؤكد التزامها بحقوق الانسان 
تراجع الدعم الايراني للعنف في العراق 
مشروع دستور ليبي للمرة الاولى منذ 40 عاماً 
يوم سابع من المواجهات بين الطلبة وقوات الامن في اليونان 
القوات الروسية تنسحب من قرية جورجية 
هولندا تتهم صربيا بعدم التعاون مع محكمة جرائم الحرب 
تأجيل المحادثات بين الحكومة والمتمردين ي الكونغو 
استبعاد انتخابات مبكرة في اليابان 
9 قتلى بانفجار في روسيا 

الاقتصاد
بوصلة الصادرات الاردنية تتجه للعراق بدلا من امريكا 
المغرمون بشراء الملابس الفاخرة يجدون فرصا جيدة وسط الازمة المالية 
ستراوس-كان الازمة المالية ستكون اسوأ في 2009 وستطال كل الدول 
العمال الصينيون يعانون جراء الأزمة المالية العالمية 
فشل خطة انقاذ صناعة السيارات في مجلس الشيوخ 
بنك أوف أمريكا يستغني عن 35 ألف موظف 
استراليا تنفق 15ر3 مليار دولار اضافية على مشروعات كبرى 
يو.بي.اس يجمد صندوقا حجمه 6 مليارات دولار 
انخفاض مبيعات التجزئة الامريكية في تشرين الثاني للشهر الخامس 
مسودة ..الاتحاد الاوروبي يلتزم بخطة حفز تعادل 5ر1 بالمئة من الناتج 
مؤشر نيكي يهوي 6ر5 في المئة مع تعثر خطة انقاذ صناعة السيارات الامريكية 
انخفاض انتاج أوكرانيا من النفط 4ر5 بالمئة في 2008 
القبض على أحد أقطاب وول ستريت بتهمة الاحتيال والخسائر 50 مليار دولار 
هبوط الدولار لادنى سعر في 13 عاما أمام الين 
اسهم السيارات في اسيا تهوي بعد فشل صفقة انقاذ امريكية 
نمو خسائر اتش بي أو اس الى 8 مليارات استرليني وسط تدهور الاقتصاد 
بي.ان.بي باريبا يخفض توقعاته لسعر النفط في 2009 
هبوط الاسهم الاوروبية مع تراجع قطاع السيارات 
الوسط المرجح لاسعار الفائدة على التسهيلات الائتمانية 
ايران ترفع اسعار نفطها الخفيف لاسيا في شحنات كانون الثاني 
داماك تنفي تقريرا بشأن بيع حصة لحاكم دبي 
ارتفاع الموجودات لدى البنوك المرخصة الى 29.7 مليار دينار 
البنك الدولي يوافق على تمويل اضافي لممر السلام بقيمة 33 مليون دولار

الرياضة
اليماني يشيد بقدرات الحزم ويتطلع لاجتيازه 
الوحدات ينهي تحضيراته المحلية وسط اجواء مثالية 
الوحدات والفيصلي في جولة حاسمة للقب الممتاز 
شباب الاردن يقبض على صدارة دوري السيدات الكروي 
تألق نجوم الجيوجتسو في بطولة ابو ظبي 
لقاءان في الجولة الاولى لنهائي سلة الشباب 
منتخبنا يبدأ رحلة الاعداد لتصفيات امم اسيا 
انطلاقة تاريخية لبوسطن سلتيكس 
الأهلي المصري يواجه باتشوكا وعينه على النهائي 
برشلونة امام فرصة الانتقام من الريال واليوفي يواجه ميلان 
عمر زكي باقي في صفوف ويغان 
كاكا وتوريس ورونالدو وميسي وتشافي (خماسي) مرشح لجائزة افضل لاعب في العالم 
حرثا يطمع في كفر راكب وكفرسوم في نقاط الفجر 
زين يخسر امام الرياضي ويلاقي الامارات اليوم 
دي لا ريد يغيب عن ريال مدريد حتى نهاية الموسم 
فان در سار يمدد عقده مع مانشستر يونايتد 
ميلان يضم المدافع البرازيلي تياغو سيلفا 
منتخب الكويت يعسكر في القاهرة استعدادا لخليجي 19 
عملية جراحية لغروجان تبعده نحو 6 اشهر 
بايرن ميونيخ يعرض على فان بومل تمديد عقده 
الزمالك يسقط مجددا امام بترول اسيوط 
رونالدو يتقاضى 127 الف يورو شهريا مع كورينثيانز 
بيكام يؤكد انضمامه لميلانو قبل العطلة الشتوية 
وفاة باشاييف قائد منتخب اوكرانيا بحادث سير 
انسبروك النمساوية تستضيف دورة العاب الشباب الشتوية 
اياكس يبحث عن بديل لهونتيلار في برشلونة 
فالنسيا يريد التخلي عن هيلغيرا 
اشبيلية يرفض عرضا من مانشستر سيتي لضم لويس فابيانو 

الثقافة
توقيع عن الحب والموت في بيروت 
الإعجاز التشريعي في الطعام والشراب 
أحمد الزعبي يلتقط ما يزخر به الواقع من تفاصيل حدّ الملل 
»تراثيات« للشاعر مبارك بن محمد المنصوري 
يشخص الواقع اللغوي العربي وانعكاساته الاجتماعية 
الكاتب الفرنسي ميسون يقيم في لبنان تجنبا للمخاطر 
الألمان يشترون كتباً أكثر من برمجيات الكمبيوتر 
ادم نيت يقدم اعماله مجانا للجمهور

المنوعات
انا انتمي لحزب الحق الذي نادى به عبد الناصر 
جمال سليمان.. عراب في الدراما المصرية 
لينزي لوهان غاضبة من "الفيس بوك" 
مسابقة جمال العالم في جوهانسبورغ اليوم 
"بولارويد" الكاميرا الفورية تتقاعد بعد 60 عاماً 
ممثل يجزّ عنقه أمام الجمهور على خشبة المسرح 
العثور على أقدم "دماغ بشري حي" 
اضراب في مطار بودابست يسبب تأجيل الرحلات الجوية 
اصابة رجل كمبودي بأنفلونزا الطيور 
حملة جديدة ضد الخروج بثياب النوم في شانغهاي 
النساء يغلبن الرجال بقهر الأمراض

----------


## mylife079

مشكور محمد على الجهد

----------


## الولهان

مشكور محمد

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الاحد 14/12/2008


قمة أردنية لبنانية فـي عمان اليوم تبحث العلاقات الثنائية وقضايا المنطقة
تخفيض أسعار المحروقات 4ر5 - 25%
قريع : رفضنا اقتراحا إسرائيليا للانسحاب من 93% من الضفة الغربية
غيتس يطالب بمزيد من الضغوط على ايران ويدعو دول الخليج لاحتضان (العراق الجديد)
اوباما يعين (شون دونوفان) وزيرا للاسكان واستعدادت لبدء احتفالات ولاية الرئيس الجديد
احراق 11 شاحنة و13 حاوية لـ (الاطلسي) قرب بيشاور
كارتر يعلن عودة مرتقبة للعلاقات الدبلوماسية بين واشنطن ودمشق
استمرار المواجهات واعمال العنف فـي اثينا ورئيس الوزراء اليوناني يرفض التنحي
مباحثات روسية اميركية حول الدرع الصاروخي ..غدا
ألمانيا تخطط لعقوبات جديدة على ايران
الخرطوم تقلل من شأن تصريحات بوش حول دارفور
البحرية الهندية تعتقل 23 من القراصنة الصوماليين واليمنيين
كوريا الشمالية تهدد بابطاء تفكيك برنامجها النووي
الخارجية) تستفسر من ليفني عن تصريحاتها بشأن فلسطينيي 48
(النواب) يبحث اليوم قانون الإفتاء والاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب
الأردن يحتل المرتبة 16 فـي التنافسية العالمية لعام 2008
120 شاحنة أردنية عالقة تغادر السعودية
طقس بارد نسبيا وأمطار متفرقة اليوم وغدا
سلطة وادي الأردن تعتزم السماح بحفر آبار مياه بالأغوار
الذهب يرتفع محليا 10ر1 دينار للغرام
امريكا مستعدة لتوقيع اتفاق للتعاون النووي مع الامارات
الافراج عن الرئيس الموريتاني المعزول قريبا
براون فـي كابول غداة مقتل 4 جنود بريطانيين

ثقافة وفـنون  
23لوحة للفنان بداوي فـي قاعة المدينة 
تواصل الاستعدادات لإطلاق مهرجان إربد المسرحي الثاني 
مؤتمر استثنائي فـي عمان للاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب العرب

 إقتصـاد 
توجه حكومي للتخلي عن إنشاء هيئة مستقلة للمنافسة 
البنك الدولي يدعو لحلول ابداعية لتجنب ازمة مناخية 
البنك العربي أفضل بنك فـي الأردن للعام الحالي 

محلـيـات 
حوادث السير .. النزيف المستمر وخاصة لليافعين والأطفال 
السماح بحفر الابار المالحة فـي وادي الاردن قريبا 
(أم الغيث) : أنعشت الذاكرة الشعبية فـي عيد الأضحى 

 ريـاضــة 
توأمة بين الأندية الأسيوية والدوري الانجليزي لكرة القدم 
خطوة اولى لزين نحو لقب دوري الشباب لكرة السلة 
السباح الفرنسي اموري ليفو يسجل رقما قياسيا فـي 100 م حرة 


الراي

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأحد 14/12/2008 


‏الصفحة الرئيسية 
16.4دينار سعر غرام الذهب عيار 21 محليا 
تخفيض كبير على اسعار الكاز والسولار بنسبة 17.4% 
قضايا التعاون العسكري والطاقة الكهربائية تتصدر مباحثات الرئيس اللبناني في عمان 
"هاينز" تقدم مخططا "واقعيا" لتشغيل مجمع دابوق بداية العام 
عدد مشغلي الخلوي في السوق المحلية مرهون بنتائج عطاء الجيل الثالث 
أوروبا تقر 264 مليار دولار لمواجهة الركود العالمي وعمالقة آسيا يتفقون على خطة اقتصادية مشتركة 
قانون جديد للطاقة يسمح للقطاع الخاص باستيراد النفط والغاز وانتاج الكهرباء 
الكساسبة: خطة طوارئ اقتصادية قريبا 
شيكات الكاز نهاية الشهر 
الجامعة تدين قرار تعزيز العلاقات الاوروبية مع اسرائيل 
مجلس التعاون يرفض دعوة غيتس لضم العراق 
اتفاق امريكي - روسي على تثبيت نتائج مفاوضات المسار الفلسطيني 
طالبان تقتل 4 جنود بريطانيين 
المانيا تنافق اوباما بخطة عقوبات جديدة ضد ايران 
باكستانيون يغيرون على شاحنات غربية متجهة الى افغانستان 
شاهد: خضر كان مدفوناً تحت الانقاض ولم يطلق النار 
المجلس العسكري الموريتاني سيفرج عن الرئيس المعزول 
الجيش الروسي يفرض سيطرته على قرية جورجية 
اليابان تحتج على سفن صينية دخلت مياهاً متنازعا عليها 
جيتس يحذر خصوم واشنطن من اختبار ادارة اوباما 
الوحدات في السودان ويتدرب في ام درمان 

المحليات
قانون جديد للطاقة يسمح للقطاع الخاص باستيراد النفط والغاز وانتاج الكهرباء 
تراجع التنسيق المشترك للعمل الحزبي وانتشار حملات انفرادية 
نقابة المهندسين تنوي توسيع المشمولين بالتأمين الصحي ليشمل ثلث اعضائها 
أزمة مواصلات الهاشمية تتفاقم والجامعة تدرس عددا من الحلول عن حلول 
الزراعة في اربد: ارض صالحة..انتاج عقيم 
علاقة جديدة بين الطلبة الاسلاميين وادارات الجامعات الحكومية 
المساعدة الإنمائية في البلاد النامية أهم أساليب التعاون بشأن هجرة الأيدي العاملة 
تخفيض كبير على اسعار الكاز والسولار بنسبة 17.4% وباقي المحروقات اعتبارا من اليوم 
بلدية دير علا تعد دراسة ميدانية لحل مشكلة المواصلات وارتفاع الاجرة 
ترتيبات مع الحكومة للحد من الازمة المالية لشركة الكهرباء الوطنية 
وزير البلديات : اعفاءات ضريبية وجمركية للمشاريع الاستثمارية التنموية 
المعايطة: استثمار العنصر النسائي من اهم اهدافنا 
نقابة الأطباء تدعو إلى وقفة شجاعة ضد تصريحات ليفني 
حريات المهندسين تحذر من تدهور صحة مهندس سجين 
اشتكى عدد من طلبة الجامعة الهاشمية وجامعة الزرقاء الخاصة من غياب المظلات. 
30 الف زائر قضوا عطلة عيد الأضحى في العقبة 

العرب والعالم
الاحتلال الامريكي باق في المدن العراقية 
باكستانيون يغيرون على شاحنات غربية متجهة الى افغانستان 
طالبان تقتل 4 جنود بريطانيين 
السلطة تصر على الانسحاب الاسرائيلي الكامل وترفض التنازل عن 7% من الضفة 
المانيا تنافق اوباما بخطة عقوبات جديدة ضد ايران 
ماليزيا: الائتلاف الحاكم يسعى لاستعادة مصداقيته 
شاهد: خضر كان مدفوناً تحت الانقاض ولم يطلق النار 
المجلس العسكري الموريتاني سيفرج عن الرئيس المعزول 
»عدم تعاون« ابو ظبي في الملف الايراني يؤخر اتفاقها النووي مع واشنطن 
مجلس الأمن يبحث عن عملية السلام خلال اجتماع وزاري الثلاثاء 
الجيش الروسي يفرض سيطرته على قرية جورجية 
اليابان تحتج على سفن صينية دخلت مياهاً متنازعا عليها 
مقتل عامل اغاثه وخطف اثنين في الصومال 
الامم المتحدة تفشل في تشكيل قوة لتحقيق الاستقرار بالصومال 
جيتس يحذر خصوم واشنطن من اختبار ادارة اوباما 
اتهام ايران بتوريد المخدرات للعراق 
تقرير الكونجرس ينعش امال معتقلين عذبوا في المعتقلات الامريكية بالعراق 
واشنطن تفشل في تشكيل قوة لتحقيق الاستقرار بالصومال

الاقتصاد
الحكومة تدعو التجار الى تخفيض اسعار المواد الغذائية 
خطة طوارئ اقتصادية قريبا 
عدد مشغلي الخلوي في السوق المحلية مرهون بنتائج عطاء الجيل الثالث 
16.4 دينار سعر غرام الذهب عيار 21 محليا 
هاينز تقدم مخططا واقعيا لتشغيل مجمع دابوق بداية العام 
120 شاحنة اردنية عالقة تغادر الاراضي السعودية 
ارتفاع حجم المناولة في ميناء الحاويات 39.3% في 11 شهرا من العام 
العربي أفضل بنك في الأردن لعام 2008 
الخطيب: نبحث عن اسواق سياحية جديدة وحملة تسويقية للمملكة في دول الخليج 
الأردن الواجهة السياحية البديلة للكويتيين بدلا عن دبي 
تباين أداء الاسواق العالمية مع تراجع الدولار والنفط والذهب 
اجتماعات اللجنة الفنية للعليا الاردنية المصرية المشتركة اليوم 
زيادة في مبيعات العقارات المباعة بشكل اضطراري ورخيص في دبي 
محمودية موتورز تعقد شراكة مع حكمت السلامة المرورية 
النفط مستمر في الهبوط وكبار المنتجين يتداعون لوقف نزيف الأسعار بخفض الإمدادات 
طرح مدافئ سونا سيراميك بالاسواق 
العربية للطيران تفوز بجائزة افضل شركة طيران اقتصادي لهذا العام 
الكونغرس يحدد مصير صناعة السيارات 
كتلة النقد تحت الطاولة 
الطباع يتلقى دعوة للمشاركة في القمة العربية الاقتصادية في الكويت 
ميتسوبيشي والخبراء للدعاية والإعلان يجددان عقود التعاون 
اعلان الكويت يطالب بالارتقاء بمستوى معيشة المواطن العربي 
حملة صن وايت التوفيرية 
نوذري.. سعر النفط الحقيقي ينبغي أن يتجاوز 100 دولار 
ترتيبات للحد من الازمة المالية لشركة الكهرباء الوطنية 
شريط اخباري.ارتفاع عدد المشردين في الولايات المتحدة 
الامريكيون قطعوا بسياراتهم مسافات اقصر ب3.3 % 
ايران تقول على أوبك حجب زيادة معروض النفط 
اليابان والصين وكوريا الجنوبية تقف صفا واحدا بشأن الازمة

الرياضة 
ادارة الكرمل تعقد جلسة طارئة 
الوحدات في السودان ويتدرب في ام درمان 
الدهيم: صفوفنا مكتملة والحسم سيكون في عمّان 
حرثا وكفرسوم يؤكدان فوزهما على كفر راكب والفجر 
ابو عابد: نسعى لاختيار الافضل ولقاء الصين فرصة للاحتكاك 
فوز الرياضي و زين في الجولة الاولى لنهائي سلة الشباب 
تواصل الاستعدادات للدورة الرابعة من جائزة الملك للياقة البدنية 
كرة البقعة تستأنف تدريباتها 
اتحاد الكرة يصدر جدول البطولة التنشيطية لأندية الممتاز 
بايرن ميونيخ ينتزع الصدارة لأول مرة 
ميدلزبره يكسب نقطة ارسنال 
باتشوكا يعذب الاهلي ويبلغ نصف النهائي 
بوسطن يواصل انتصاراته ولكليفلاند يمضي بعرضه القوية 
الاتحاد الآسيوي يدعو منتخبنا للمشاركة في تصفيات الشباب 
وفاق سطيف يتجهز للهلال السوداني 
الدورة الآسيوية الكروية للمستوى الأول تفتتح غدا 
ليمان يتجه نحو التدريب مستفيدا من محاضرات فينغر 
الاتحاد الاسيوي يطلق دوري ابطال اسيا 
انتخاب تورام عضوا في المجلس الفدرالي للاتحاد الفرنسي 
توأمة بين اندية قارة اسيا والدوري الانكليزي 
الكرامة السوري يلحق الخسارة الاولى بالجيش 
اعلان لائحة المرشحين لافضل لاعب وافضل واعد عربي 
سباق ايطاليا للدراجات يناسب ارمسترونج 
مطالبة منتخبات شرق اسيا بتحسين السلوك 
الترجي التونسي يوسع الفارق عن النجم 
بلاتيني يلمح الى امكانية استضافة بولندا النهائيات منفردة 
الاتحاد السنغالي يفاوض المدرب الفرنسي جودار 
اعادة انتخاب اسكاليت رئيسا للاتحاد الفرنسي 
الامانة يخفق في استعادة صدارة المجموعة الثانية 
الفرنسي اموري ليفو يسجل رقما قياسيا عالميا 
مسار سباق ايطاليا للدراجات من المتوقع أن يناسب ارمسترونج 
تعادلان لسلتيك ورينجرز 
ادارة الحسين تدرس اقامة معسكر تدريبي في مصر 
النتائج النهائية لبطولة نجوم الاردن لسباقات السرعة 
برنامج مكثف لإعداد الحكام الآسيويين 
العربي ينهي خدمات مدربي الفئات العمرية 
فوز الجزيرة والبقعة والاتحاد بدوري كرة 16 
اختيار دلقم والنعيمات لحكام النخبة الاسيوية 
انتصاران بدوري كرة السيدات 
بلدية اربد تشكل لجنة لاختيار الرياضيين المكرمين 

الثقافة
الحص يوقع كتابهما قل ودل 
(زمن الخيول البيضاء) في البوكر 
الاردن يشارك في مهرجان دبي السينمائي 
توهج الغربة بجليدها نفوس الأدباء 
مدينة السيارات تنهار 
شاعر المليون ينطلق بمشاركة اربع اردنيين 
وفاة النحات العراقي منقذ سعيد 

المنوعات
هيوغ جاكمان يقدم حفل توزيع الاوسكار 
مادونا تصل الى البرازيل 
كابتن ابو رائد في مهرجان دولي للسينما بطهران 
افتتاح مهرجان دمشق المسرحي 
شاب يقتل شقيقه ويدفنه في حديقة المنزل 
الملك فاروق اول واخر من وضعت صورته على اوراق العملة المصرية 
قناة ناطقة بالامازيغية تبدأ البث في 2009 بالمغرب 
ترحيل اهم مهرب مخدرات كولومبي الى الولايات المتحدة 
الحماة سبب جديد للصداع 
الحمية الغذائية المتدنية الكربوهديرات تضعف الذاكرة 
أورام الثدي الصغيرة تحتاج لعلاج أكثر 
ارتفاع اعداد المشردين في الولايات المتحدة 
قنديل البحر يخرب مواقع سياحية في عدة مناطق بالعالم 
مفتاح سيارة يعطل الهاتف الجوال اثناء القيادة 
موقع جديد لبلدة صينية دمرها الزلزال

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الاثنين 15/12/2008




الملك يؤكد دعمه لمسيرة الحوار والمصالحة اللبنانية
الملك يدعو لانخراط الادارة الاميركية المقبلة بدعم جهود السلام لتحقيق (حل الدولتين)
النائب العام ينفي تقدم (المصفوفة) بأي تسوية الى (امن الدولة)
الذهبي : سنعيد النظر في اسعار الكهرباء اذا واصل النفط الثقيل انخفاضه
(الامن العام) تحذر من القرصنة الالكترونية
تخفيض اسعار الاسمنت وأجور النقل و 59 صنفا دوائيا مستوردا
نتائج ايجابية للحوار الفقهي مع (التكفيريين)
تمديد الاعفاءات الجمركية والضريبية للتحديث الاستبدالي للشاحنات لمدة عام
انتعاش بورصة عمان بعد عطلة طويلة
صحافي عراقي يرشق بوش بحذائه
الاتصالات تؤجل موعد طرح عطاء ترددات (الجيل الثالث)
أمير الكويت يقبل استقالة الحكومة ويكلف الشيخ ناصر اعادة تشكيلها
(التربية) تستقبل طلبات السلف لغايات السكن والتعليم
مصر تتهم ايران بالسعي الى السيطرة على الشرق الاوسط
طقس لطيف نهارا وبارد ليلا حتى الاربعاء
مجلس الامن يعد مبادرة لدعم عملية السلام
أثرى 50 عربيا خسروا 25 مليار دولار بسبب الازمة المالية
55 قتيلاً فـي حادث سير جنوب القاهرة
براون يتوسط بين الهند وباكستان
إسرائيل تبدأ حملة دولية ضد ترشيح فاروق حسني مديرا عاما لليونسكو
حكومة اليونان تتعرض لانتقادات بسبب تعاملها مع الاضطرابات
الاف السودانيين يفرون من مدينة ابيي بعد مواجهات جديدة
مقتل 3 جنود كنديين و35 من طالبان و3 شرطيين افغان
الشرطة الروسية تمنع مسيرة للمعارضة وتعتقل 150ناشطا

محلـيـات 
رئيس الوزراء يأمر بنقل النزيل ابو هزيم الى المدينة الطبية 
(الأمانة) تستبدل رؤوس الإشارات الضوئية الأسبوع الحالي 
حاج أردني يصاب بجلطة فـي مطار جدة وتأخر الطيران يعيق عودة الحجاج 

 ثقافة وفـنون 
نقابة الفنانين الأردنيين تشارك فـي المؤتمر العام لاتحاد الفنانين العرب 
مؤتمر الخطاب النسوي يختتم اعماله بمناقشة تقرير التنمية الإنسانية العربية 
(مـأسـاة المهلهل) تـشـارك فـي مهرجـان دمـشـق المـسـرحي 

إقتصـاد 
تمديد الاعفاءات الممنوحة للشاحنات لغايات التحديث الاستبدالي 
تحضيرية اللجنة الأردنية المصرية تناقش تفعيل التعاون الاقتصادي 
الملكية الأردنية تحتفل بالذكرى 45 على انطلاقتها 

 ريـاضــة 
ذهبية وثلاث فضيات وخمس برونزيات للاردن فـي بطولة النخبة للجيوجيتسو 
الفيصلي ينثر أوراقه قبل لملمتها أمام الحزم السعودي ..غداً 
الوحدات يتدرب فـي الخرطوم بصفوف مكتملة تاهبا للقاء المريخ الاربعاء 

الراي

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الثلاثاء 16/12/2008




 الملك يستقبل مجموعة سفراء ويدعو لانخراط الإدارة الأميركية الجديدة فـي جهود السلام
الذهبي: لا توجد منطقة عصية على الاجهزة الامنية
الكساسبة : 13 -35 دينار زيادة الرواتب
الإعفاء من غرامات (المسقفات) فـي الأمانة مشروط بدفعها قبل20 المقبل
أول دليل وقائي لحماية الطلبة من العنف والإساءة
وزارة للاقتصاد الوطني بدل (الصناعة والتجارة) و(التخطيط)
الامن العام يعيد طفلة مخطوفة إلى والديها
محطات محروقات تلوح بالتوقف عن شراء المشتقات النفطية
استطلاع: الاردنيون لا يتوقعون اثرا ايجابيا لفوز اوباما على قضايا المنطقة
تظاهرات فـي العراق تاييداً للزيدي وبوش يعتبر (رشقة الحذاء) أغرب حادث فـي عهده
تركيا ستبت في عزلة أوجلان العام المقبل
بوش يتوقع (أياما عصيبة قادمة) فـي أفغانستان
قبليون يمنيون يختطفون 3 ألمان شمال صنعاء
قــوات حفـــظ الســلام تعـلـن مقتـل 250 فـي اشتبـاكـات قبليـة فــي دارفــور
قبليون يمنيون يختطفون 3 ألمان شمال صنعاء
الأزمة السياسية الصومالية تتفاقم عقب تصويت البرلمان لصالح تثبيت رئيس الوزراء
لا تقدم فـي مفاوضات الدرع الصاروخية بين موسكو وواشنطن
زرداري : باكستان (رجل آسيا المريض)
زيمبابوي تتهم بتسوانا (بالتآمر للإطاحة بموغابي)
فضل الله: السياسة الأميركية فـي المنطقة لن تحصد إلا المزيد من الفشل والأحذية
مواجهات فـي الإسكندرية وارتفاع حصيلة حـــادث (حافلــــة الإبراهيمية) إلى 59 قتيــلا
محكمة النقض السورية تصادق على ابقاء حبس المعارضين كيلو وعيسى
استمرار المظاهرات فـي اليونان وسط تزايد الانتقادات للحكومة

إقتصـاد 
الروسان يرعى ورشة عمل للجامعات الأردنية وممثلي الشركات العالمية 
2% متوسط انخفاض أسعار المنتجين الزراعيين خلال تشرين أول 
وضع تعليمات (قابلية نقل الأرقام الخلوية) فـي ربع العام المقبل 

 ثقافة وفـنون 
إطلاق أعمال المؤتمر الاستثنائي للاتحاد العام للأدباء والكتاب العرب 
تواصل مهرجان دمشق المسرحي بندوة (الدراماتورجيا والمسرح) 
ندوة فـي المركز الثقافـي الملكي حول الفنون البصرية 

محلـيـات (المستهلك) النقابية تثمن جهود الحكومة لتخفيض الأسعار 
ابو هديب يؤكد التراجع عن فكرة حل مجالس بلدية بعد تصويب اوضاعها 
الصحة تنهي تجهيز مختبر التشخيص المخبري للبصمة الجينية 

 ريـاضــة 
ذهاب دور ال 16 لابطال العرب .. الفيصلي والحزم السعودي .. تلمس طريق 
الوحدات ينهي تحضيراته والمريخ يستعيد نجومه تأهباً للمواجهة العربية 
فينجادا يضغط لتجديد عقـــده برفض التمديد لشـــهر 


الراي

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 16/12/2008


• محليات ومحافظات

• الملـك: المبادرة العربية فرصة حقيقية للسلام
• الملك يستقبل مديرة مكتب فرانس برس في عمان
• الملك والملكة يودعان الرئيس اللبناني وعقيلته لدى مغادرتهما عمان 
• رئيس الوزراء يؤكد انه لا يوجد شخص او منطقة عصية على الأجهزة الامنية 
• الأميرة بسمة ترعى حفل اطلاق «الهوية الجديدة» للمجلس الاعلى للسكان 
• «‎الدستور» ترصد أبرز العناوين التي تناولتها الصحف العربية والعالمية لحادثة «بوش والحذاء» 
• الكعبي : العلاقات الاردنية البحرينية انموذج في العلاقات «العربية - العربية» 
• عـودة : سيادة القانون أساس العدل وتعزيز الحريات 
• ابو هديب يؤكد ضرورة اشراك القطاع الخاص باقامة المشاريع التنموية في البلديات 
• الملـك : المبادرة العربية توفر فرصة لتحقيق السلام العادل والشامل 
• في استطلاع مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية في «الاردنية» : 58%من المواطنين غير متفائلين بتغير ملموس في عهد اوباما 
• رئيس الوزراء يشكر «الدستور‎» ويعد بدراسة الافكار التي طرحها القراء 
• إعفاء مشروط من غرامات ضريبة «المسقفات» المستحقة لأمانة عمان 
• «الشأن الاقتصادي» يتصدر جدول أعمال «الاردنية المصرية» في عمان غدا 
• «الجمارك» تحبط تهريب 40 كغم حشيش 
• «حذاء الزيدي» يدخل التاريخ 
• الذهبي : لا أحد فوق القانون 
• بعد ساعات من اختطافها وطلب فدية مالية كبيرة : «الأمن العام» يعيد طفلة الى ذويها 
• حق الرد : «تربية جرش» 
• مع الناس 
• مدير «المرئي والمسموع» : نتابع بث قناة فضائية عبارات مسيئة للوحدة الوطنية 
• مدرسة عرفة الأساسية في الطفيلة تتعرض للسرقة للمرة الثانية 
• «الأمانة» تنجز مشاريع خدمية في منطقتي زهران ووادي السير 
• «التدريب المهني» توقع مذكرتي تفاهم في مجال التدريب على صناعة الأثاث 
• مواطنون في اربد مستاؤون من نسبة تخفيض أجور النقل 
• أهالي اربد يطالبون بتنفيذ الخطة المرورية للتخلص من مشكلة الازدحامات 
• أكد لـ «‎الدستور» أن الاسعار الحالية لا تغطي الكلف التشغيلية : أبو السعود لا يستبعد رفع أسعار المياه 
• العلمي يؤدي اليمين القانونية امام الملك 
• عقيلة الرئيس اللبناني تزور مركز الملكة رانيا للأسرة والطفل 
• الرئيس اللبناني يزور احدى وحدات العمليات الخاصة المشتركة 
• حاكم نيوزيلاندا يتقبل أوراق اعتماد السفير الاردني 
• الرئيس اللبناني يزور موقع المغطس ويشيد باهتمام الملك بالمواقع الدينية المسيحية 
• وقف استقدام العمالة المصرية الى «العقبة الاقتصادية» لحين توقيع الاتفاقية المنظمة لها 
• مركز إعلامي متقدم لتغطية انتخابات اتحاد طلبة «الأردنية» 
• اسبانيا تقدم 20 منحة دراسية لطلبة أردنيين 
• موظفون في «زراعة المزار الجنوبي» يرفضون استلام مكافآت «تعداد المواشي» 
• «العمل الاسلامي» : رشق بوش بالحذاء صفعة تليق بمجرم حرب 
• تشكيل لجنة لتأسيس نادي الصحافيين في مقر النقابة 
• انقاذ اشخاص حوصروا في مشروع حفريات باربد 
• اتلاف 3 أطنان مواد غذائية فاسدة في الكرك 
• الصادق المهدي يحاضر اليوم في «حزب الوسط الاسلامي» 
• «التربية» تستأنف توزيع وجبة التغذية المدرسية 
• وزير الطاقة يحاضر في منتدى «‎الدستور» الثقافـي في 28 الحالي 
• قراء موقع «‎الالكتروني» شاركوا بالتعليق على الحدث 
• مدير الدرك الفرنسي يزور المركز التدريبي الاقليمي لتدريب الدرك 
• «ذبحتونا» تنتقد قرار استثناء «الالمانية الاردنية» من قوائم القبول الموحد 
• «الدراسات الاستراتيجية» يعلن قريبا نتائج مجموعة استطلاعات للرأي 
• %58 من المواطنين غير متفائلين بتغير ملموس على القضايا الرئيسية بعد فوز اوباما 
• «الاقليمي للأمن الانساني» يستقبل باحثين من جامعة يورك 
• انتخاب هيئة إدارية لجمعية الفيزيائيين الأردنية 
• الكركي يلتقي المشاركين بمؤتمر مشاريع بحوث في قضايا معاصرة في الشريعة والقانون 
• اختتام فعاليات القمة الخامسة لأمن الخليج في المنامة 
• شبكة «فرصة للجميع» : تشغيل الأشخاص ذوي الاعاقة سيسهم في دعم الاقتصاد المحلي 
• شبكة الانتخابات العربية تعقد الاجتماع الثالث لمجلس ادارتها 
• «المحامين» تشكل لجنة للدفاع عن الصحفي العراقي منتظر الزيدي 
• مشاركون في احتفال «الوطني لحقوق الانسان» : الاردن يسير بخطى كبيرة في مجال تعزيز الديمقراطية 
• اعلان نتائج مسابقة العلوم والرياضيات الدولية اليوم 
• مستشفى الاردن يستقبل مرضى روس مطلع العام المقبل 
• المواجدة : البدء بانشاء مختبر التشخيص المخبري قريباً 
• «الجيولوجيين» تشكل لجنة لتوحيد أسماء التكوينات الصخرية 
• الحديدي يفتتح ورشة عمل «السلامة المرورية المستدامة لقطاع الركاب» 
• «قانونية النواب» تقر قانون «التعامل في البورصات الأجنبية» 
• دورة اصدقاء شرطة فـي عين الباشا 
• KA تحتفل مع شركائها بنجاحاتها 
• مساعدات عينية لأسر محتاجة فـي الزرقاء 
• و«اليرموك» تتبادل التهاني 
• «العلوم والتكنولوجيا» تتبادل تهاني العيد 
• الكركي يهنئ أسرة "الاردنية" بعيد الأضحى المبارك 

• عربي ودولي

• اسرائيل تفرج عن 227 معتقلاً فلسطينياً بعد تأخير دام أسبوعاً
• «علماء المسلمين» تشيد «بالموقف البطولي» للزيدي وعائشة القذافي تطالب بمنحه وسام شجاعة 
• بوش يتوقع «أياما عصيبة قادمة» في أفغانستان 
• الزيدي «وطني» خطط لرشق بوش بالحذاء منذ أشهر 
• الحرب من الداخل .. التاريخ السري ليوميات البيت الابيض «1 - 2» .. الجنرال كيسي : جورج بوش لا يفهم الحرب على العراق 
• "الرباعية الدولية" تدعو الى دفع عملية السلام 
• الامارات تسعى لموافقة الكونجرس الامريكي على الاتفاق النووي 
• استقالات جماعية في نادي الصحافة العربية في فرنسا 
• 200 دعوى قضائية ضد رامسفلد وشركات أمنية اميركية لتعذيب عراقيين 
• مصر :اضطرابات في الاسكندرية .. وأحكام بالسجن في طنطا 
• مقتل 250 في اشتباكات بين قبائل في دارفور 
• اليمن : قبليون يختطفون ثلاثة المان 
• مسؤولون روس وأمريكيون يبحثون اتفاقا للحد من انتشار الاسلحة النووية 
• رئيس بعثة الشرطة الأوروبية لـ «‎الدستور» : لا ضمانات إسرائيلية بعدم قصف مقرات الشرطة الفلسطينية في الضفة 
• محكمة تونسية تقضي بسجن 5 شبان حاولوا الالتحاق بالمقاومة العراقية 
• احتجاز وزير ايرلندي رهينة في عملية سطو مسلح 
• مقتل 19 عراقيا بينهم 9 من عناصر الشرطة 
• رسائل ساخرة عن الاحذية تصل الصحافيين الفلسطينيين 
• لوبوان : محاولة اغتيال رمزية بحذاء 
• واشنطن بوست : «إهانة الحذاء» .. قبلة وداع يستحقها 
• الزيدي يستحق جائزة نوبل : بوش ينهي ولايته بحذاء على رأسه 
• تظاهرات تضامن مع الزيدي 
• سعودي يعرض 10 ملايين دولار لشراء حذاء الزيدي 
• عودة 38 مريضاً إلى غزة عبر معبر رفح 
• زوارق إسرائيلية تعتقل صيادين فلسطينيين 
• الاحتلال يهدم مسجدا و20 منزلا غربي بئر السبع 
• مصادرة 4 آلاف دونم من أراضي الفلسطينيين في الخليل 
• إسرائيل تطرد مقرر الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان 
• براون وفياض : الاستيطان العقبة الاكبر امام حل الدولتين 
• مجلس الأمن يدعو السلطة وإسرائيل إلى تنفيذ خريطة الطريق 
• مقتل فلسطيني في انهيار نفق 
• نائب عن حماس يسلم نفسه لإسرائيل لتنفيذ حكم بالسجن 

• مال وإعمال 
• ارتفاع الرقم القياسي لأسهم بورصة عمان لليوم الثاني على التوالي
• الاجتماعات الوزارية «للعليا الأردنية المصرية المشتركة» تعقد اليوم
• توقع انخفاض أسعار السلع محليا اثر تخفيض المشتقات النفطية 
• الدولار يتراجع وسط شكوك بشأن مستقبل صناعة السيارات في امريكا 
• رجال اعمال قطريون متفائلون بزيادة استثمارات بلادهم في الاردن 
• الروسان يرعى ورشة عمل للجامعات الأردنية وممثلي الشركات العالمية 
• تسلسل زمني بأهم تطورات الأزمة المالية العالمية التي شهدها عام 2008 
o 44,51 دولار سعر برميل النفط 
• الصين وتايوان تبدان اتصالات تجارية مباشرة 
• تراجع الناتج الصناعي الأمريكي 0,6 بالمئة 
• «النقد» يتوقع بدء انتعاش الاقتصاد العالمي اواخر العام المقبل 
• المصارف العالمية الكبرى تقدر خسائرها المحتملة بمئات ملايين الدولارات 
o 286,3 مليار دولار النمو في صافي التدفقات الامريكية 
• أوقية الذهب بـ 826,00 دولارا 
• سعر سلة أوبك يرتفع إلى 41,32 دولار للبرميل 
• مدينة تجارية في «حرة» عدن باستثمار سعودي 
• مخزون جميع الناقلات يعادل انتاج العالم في يوم 
• الصرايرة يتفقد مركزي جمرك المدورة وجابر 
• هيئة تنظيم الطيران المدني تنظم ورشة عمل متخصصة بعنوان «نعمل معا» 
• هيئة الأوراق المالية تسجل أوراقا مالية جديدة 
• «أمن الدولة» تواصل جهودها لاستعادة حقوق متعاملين في «شركات بورصة» في الكورة 
• «نومورا» اليابانية خسرت 302 مليون دولار في قضية مادوف 
• «اتش اس بي سي» استثمر مليار دولار مع «مادوف» 
• جلوبل الكويتي يعين البنك الكويتي التجاري مستشارا للقروض 
• دبي تسعى للحصول على تصنيف ائتماني العام المقبل 
• بنـوك : مصرف الامارات المركزي يصدر ثلاثة تراخيص مصرفية 
• جوردإنفست : 139,32% عائدات صندوق الثقة الأول للأوراق المالية منذ تأسيسه 
• «نوكيا» تكشف الستار عن إصدارها الجديد من «خرائط نوكيا» 
• «العربية الحديثة للتوزيع» تعلن عن حملة «صن وايت» التوفيرية 
• «المصادر الطبيعية» تبرم اتفاقية مع «شل» لاستغلال الصخر الزيتي 
• تباطؤ نمو الانتاج الصناعي بنسبة 1,7% خلال «10» أشهر 
• ارتفاع أسعار المنتجين الزراعيين بنسبة 16,3% 
• مستثمرون : زيادة بدلات الخدمات وأجور الأراضي أضرت بالبيئة الاستثمارية في المنطقة الحرة 
• الدول الخليجية توقع في الدوحة أول اتفاقية للتجارة الحرة مــع سنغافورة 
• «المصفاة» تتخذ تدابير احترازية لتزويد المحطات بالمحروقات 

• رياضة 
• الفيصلي يبحث عن فرح الليلة السعودية
• منتخبنا الوطني يواصل تدريباته و24 لاعبا لمعسكر تركيا
• سلمان يضع اللمسات الأخيرة على تحضيرات الوحدات الليلة 
• منتخب خماسي الكرة يعسكر في بيروت ويتوجه الى مصر الجمعة 
• لوب بطل الأبطال وشوماخر يقود ألمانيا للاحتفاظ بلقب «كأس الامم» عالم المحركات 
• الاتحادات الدولية الرياضية مطالبة باحترام الزي للفتاة المسلمة 
• غاتوزو يغيب ستة اشهر عن الملاعب 
• الدوري البحريني : الحالة يقلب الطاولة على الرفاع الشرقي 
• دوكيتش تبدأ رحلتها لاقتناص بطاقة دعوة لأستراليا 
• اليوفي يحسم المواجهة مع ميلانو واشبيلية يوقف فياريال وقمة سلبية بين ليون ومرسيليا 
• دوري مصغر بين سان لورنزو وبوكا جونيورز وتيغر لحسم اللقب 
• العراق يطلب لقاء الامارات وديا بالكرة 
• بلاتر يؤكد ان نهائيات مونديال 2010 في جنوب افريقيا 
• افتتاح بطولة القائد لخماسيات كرة القدم بالهاشمية 
• ختام بطولة مدارس اكسفورد السنوية للسباحة 
• أندية النخبة الانكليزية تواجه الاختبار الأوروبي 
• بدر تحصل على الدبلوم العالي في التربية من الاردنية 
• ابو ناعمة تتطلع للمشاركة في سباقات الامارات للقدرة والتحمل 
• بركات تواصل تألقها وتتطلع للانجاز 
• الان بي ايه : انتصاران لسان انطونيو وليكرز 
• بولت يفكر في تحطيم الرقم القياسي العالمي عدو 400م 
• مدرب المدريدي : إيقاع برشلونة سيهبط عاجلا أم آجلاً 
• ورشة عمل كشفية بالتعاون مع منظمة اليونيسكو تفتتح اليوم 
• اعلان أسماء الفرق المتأهلة الى نهائيات دورة الأمير فيصل الأولمبية الثالثة للناشئين 
• أكاديمية لتدريب كرة القدم للواعدين في نادي سال 
• اتحاد اليد يتبنى تعديلات جوهرية للبطولات في «عمومية» الاتحاد الآسيوي 
• الحديد يفتتح دورة المدربين الآسيوية للمستوى الأول بكرة القدم 
• كلمة اليوم : خطوة ايجابية اخرى محمد سعد الشنطي 
• بلا موعـد : نجـوم الحـاضـر .. آسـف علـى الازعـاج، 
• دورة التحكيم الدولية : تفتتح اليوم في مقر اتحاد الكرة 
• زين يستأنف تدريباته استعدادا لبطولة دبي الدولية لكرة السلة 
• مباريات اليوم بدوري الابطال العرب 
• بطولة العرب للكبار تنطلق اليوم في الشارقة 
• مؤتمر صحفي للكشف عن استعدادات دورة فرسان التغيير اليوم 
• الجولة الثانية من نهائي سلة الشباب اليوم 

• فن وثقافة
• وزيرة الثقافة تفتتح المؤتمر الاستثنائي للاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب العرب
• حفل موسيقي بتدشين بيانو «شتانوي» ضمن اوركسترا عمان السمفوني .. غدا
• كتاب جديد للناقد التونسي عفيف البوني 
• معرض فني ووثائقي في كنيسة يسوع الملك 
• معرض المخطوطات العربية في كوسفو .. جسر تواصل مع العالم العربي 
• أضواء على تاريخ العالم في كتاب فارسي يترجم للعربية لأول مرة 
• «الكُناش» اصدار جديد للكاتب احسان الفرحان 
• دمشق تستضيف معرضا لأشهر التحف الخزفيَّة في العالم 

• منوعات•
 اكتشاف كويكب جديد في المجموعة الشمسية
• الممثلة الامريكية هالي هيرش
• فردة حذاء تقود لاكتشاف جثة شاب داخل بئر عمقها 190 مترا 
• 14 ألف سانتا كلوز في موكب بالبرتغال لتسجيل رقم قياسي 
• خبراء يعززون التعلم لدى فئران لديها عيوب في السمع

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الاربعاء 17/12/2008





الملك عبدالله الثاني القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة امس القيادة العامة،
الملكة رانيا تطالب قادة العالم التركيز على تعليم الفتيات
الذهبي : البرنامج النووي خيار استراتيجي
(العليا الاردنية المصرية) تبحث اليوم إنشاء اتحاد جمركي وتحرير التجارة
أسهم الطاقة والتعدين و(العربي) تستحوذ على نصف تداولات البورصة
محكمة بريطانية تبرئ الطبيب الأردني محمد عشا من تهمة التآمر لتنفيذ هجومين فاشلين
رادارات ليلية لمراقبة حركة المرور فـي امانة عمان
تخفيض أسعار خدمة الانترنت 23 - 30%
البشير يؤكد ضرورة دعم السلطة الشرعية الفلسطينية
( التحقيق النيابية) فـي عطاء العقبة ترفع تقريرها الاسبوع المقبل
الاردن فـي المرتبة الاولى عربياً بمبحث العلوم .. والاناث الافضل
دوام معبر وادي عربة .. اليوم
سينمائيون اردنيون يظفرون بجوائز ملتقى دبي السينمائي
لجنة لدراسة القبول الجامعي وفق علامات التخصص
مجلس الامن يقرر دعم مسيرة السلام
(الزيدي) يواجه عقوبة السجن 7-15 عاما
تصاعد الاحتجاجات ـي اليونان على مقتل الفتى
اوباما سيعين (سالازار) للداخلية
اكتشاف متفجرات بمتجر باريسي .. وجماعة افغانية تتبنى وضعها
(الكبار) عازمون على مواصلة ضغوطهم على ايران
الصومال بـ (حكومتين) كينيا تتهم الرئيس بتصعيد الأزمة
اليمن يعتقل رجال بائل على صلة خاطفي ثلاثة ألمان

إقتصـاد 
السوق تترقب تخفيض (أوبك) إنتاجها وسط (تراجع متوقع للطلب) 
البنك التجاري يدعم الصندوق الاردني الهاشمي للتنمية البشرية 
اللجنة العليا الاردنية المصرية تجتمع اليوم برئاسة رئيس الوزراء 

 ثقافة وفـنون 
سينمائيون أردنيون يظفرون بجوائز ملتقى دبي السينمائي 
بدء مشروع التنمية الثقافية فـي مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل 
انطلاق فعاليات دورة (هاني صنوبر) : مهرجان إربد المسرحي الثاني 

محلـيـات 
(السير) تخضع (عمّان) لرقابة مرورية على مدار 24 ساعة 
الجامعة العربية المفتوحة تطلب إلغاء امتحان الكفاءة لخريجيها 
بيان تضامني مع الصحفي الزيدي ومطالبة بإطلاق سراحه 

 ريـاضــة 
منتخب الخماسي ونظيره اللبناني وديا بكرة القدم اليوم 
شباب الاردن يرحب باحتراف الصيفي ويؤكد بقاء لافـي وشحدة 
امين وصالح يظهران فـي بطولة العالم للبومسي .. اليوم

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الأردنية الصادرة اليوم 17/12/2008




• الصفحة الرئيسية :

• لا يمكننا أن نتوقع من العالم أن يتعامل معنا أفضل مما نتعامل نحن مع أنفسنا 
• الدحلة: لسنا مضاربين في سوق رأس المال والعقار بانتظار اوقات ذهبية 
• انتهاء تأثير العوامل النفسية المرتبطة بالخارج والشراء يعود لمعطيات السوق 
• د.مساعدة : اوجاع البطن المتكررة والشديدة قد تكون مميتة 
• مغنية تونسية شهيرة تطلق مرثية عن صدام حسين 
• ادخال النائب عطية الى مستشفى الامير حمزة 
• الأمن العام تنهي النشاط الإجرامي لمجموعة من سارقي القاصات الحديدية في العقبة 
• المعارضة تكلف محامين بالدفاع عن رامي حذائه على بوش 
• الجندي: لا يوجد نص في القانون العراقي يعاقب الزيدي 
• مجلس الامن يتبنى مشروع دعم عملية السلام والسلطة تطالب بقرارات ملزمة 
• صحيفة ايطالية : البابا يزور الاردن ايار المقبل 
• محكمة بريطانية تبرئ الطبيب العشا من تفجيرات غلاسكو 
• الصحافي الزيدي يصاب بكسور متعددة جراء تعذيب السلطات العراقية 
• بعد 8 تخفيضات على المحروقات .. اسعار الالبان تراوح مكانها 
• السجن 3 سنوات لرئيس المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني 
• صوبر : التقرير النهائي في عطاء العقبة امام النواب الاسبوع المقبل 
• الاتصالات تخفض اسعار الانترنت 30% 
• هروب مستثمر هندي في التجمعات الصناعية 
• الأردن يتقدم على الدول العربية واسرائيل في اختبارات الرياضيات والعلوم 
• تعليمات لصرف زيادات رواتب موظفي المؤسسات المستقلة 
• التنفيذ القضائي ترسل 17 الف مسج لمطلوبين لمراجعة المحاكم 
• تحركات في بيروت للتضامن مع غزة 
• عباس النوري يطالب التلفزيون الفلسطيني بعرض الاجتياح

• المحليات :
• القائد الاعلى للقوات المسلحة يزور القيادة العامة 
• الملكة رانيا: لا نستطيع السماح بأن يصبح التعليم ضحية للازمة الاقتصادية 
• الامير فيصل يدعو لوضع خطط وبرامج ضمن اطر زمنية محددة لتحقيق امن التزود بالمياه 
• الذهبي: البرنامج النووي الاردني خيار استراتيجي للطاقة المستقبلية 
• القاضي: مكافحة الجريمة وتطوير العمل الوقائي ضدها يتطلبان الخروج عن الإطار التقليدي 
• الغرايبة يؤكد حرص الأمانة على رفع مستوى السلامة المرورية 
• امير قطر يتسلم اوراق اعتماد السفير الاردني 
• الزراعة النيابية تقر مشروع قانون صندوق دعم الثروة الحيوانية 
• ابوهديب يفتتح عددا من المشاريع التنموية في الزرقاء 
• احالة امين عام ديوان الخدمة المدنية على التقاعد 
• المعارضة تكلف محامين بالدفاع عن رامي حذائه على بوش 
• بحث سبل التعاون بين الهيئة الخيرية الهاشمية ومفوضية اللاجئين 
• الجندي: لا يوجد نص في القانون العراقي يعاقب الزيدي 
• الأردن يتقدم على اسرائيل ودول عربية في اختبارات الرياضيات والعلوم 
• المحيسن: الغاء الرسوم الجمركية على السلع الغذائية لتخفيض الاسعار 
• وزيرة التنمية: البناء الأسري يجب أن يقوم على اسس سليمة ومتينة 
• الأمن العام تنهي النشاط الإجرامي لمجموعة من سارقي القاصات الحديدية في العقبة 
• حفل استقبال بمناسبة العيد الوطني لمملكة البحرين 
• ارتفاع إيرادات دائرة الأراضي والمساحة بنسبة 10% خلال 11 شهرا 
• ادخال النائب عطية الى مستشفى الامير حمزة 
• العدل العليا ترد دعوى مواطن سحبت جنسيته 
• الاردن يشارك في مؤتمر الالكسو في تونس اليوم 
• 6 نواب في باريس لدعم طلب مجاهدي خلق لحماية سكان معسكر اشرف في العراق 
• النقابات تشارك بوفد ضمن سفينة الحركة الاسلامية لكسر حصار غزة 
• بحث ادراج مساق الاستعداد للكوارث الى مناهج كليات التمريض 
• مناقشة سبل الحد من مشكلتي الفقر والبطالة في الكورة 
• صحة البلقاء تنظم ورشة حول الصحة والسلامة العامة 
• اصابة 9 موظفين من تربية البتراء بحادث سير 
• قرار قضائي يحفظ حقوق مـئات الاف السائقين 
• خارج العاصمة معان: أهالي حي الاميرة هيا يطالبون بشبكة صرف صحي 
• افتتاح أسبوع مكافحة المخدرات في جامعة اليرموك 
• المهندسين تقدم منحة خاصة لجامعة مؤتة 
• الروتافيروس تتسبب بحوالي 45 % من حالات اسهال الاطفال الاردنيين 
• عرض التجربتين الاردنية والمغربية في قانون الاحوال الشخصية 
• حملة تبرع بالدم في التكنولوجيا 
• تخريج دورة دبلوم التمريض المشارك 
• انتداب القاضي ابوعنزة رئيسا لمحكمة استئناف عمان 
• جلسة استكمالية لمجلس النواب اليوم 
• الضمان ومراقبة الشركات تتفقان على تبادل البينات الكترونيا 
• مراجعو عيادات مستشفى الاميرة بسمة يشكون صعوبة المواصلات 
• ترخيص مقالع في لواء الهاشمية يهدد الثروة الزراعية 
• عمل المؤسسات التنموية الاهلية يفتقر الى التخصص 
• ورشة تدريبية للحد من الوصمة والتمييز للمتعايشين مع مرضى الايدز 
• إنشاء رابطة للمدونين الأردنيين للإرتقاء بأدائهم
• طقس بارد نسبيا الى بارد اليوم

• العرب والعالم :
• الصحافي الزيدي يصاب بكسور متعددة جراء تعذيب السلطات العراقية 
• عباس يعلن قريبا انتخابات رئاسية وتشريعية في الضفة وغزة 
• لا يمكننا أن نتوقع من العالم أن يتعامل معنا أفضل مما نتعامل نحن مع أنفسنا 
• مقتل 20 سائحا واصابة العشرات بتدهور حافلة في اسرائيل 
• اهتمام روسي بالحصول على طائرات تجسس اسرائيلية 
• مصدر مقرب من القراصنة يؤكد قرب الافراج عن ناقلة النفط السعودية العملاقة 
• مجلس الأمن الدولي يدعم عملية السلام 
• شهيد في الضفة و 3 جرحى بالقطاع 
• تحركات في بيروت للتضامن مع غزة 
• ايران تصف ساركوزي بالمتغطرس 
• وزير العلوم العراقي ينجو من سيارة مفخخة استهدفت موكبه 
• وهج العراق تحيي شجاعة الزيدي وتدعو للتضامن معه 
• تفكيك خمسة "اصابع ديناميت" في متجر باريسي كبير 
• الاحتلال الامريكي يسلم 39 معتقلا من كبار المسؤولين العراقيين الى السلطات 
• اعتقال قيادي في جماعة الاخوان في مصر
• السنيورة: سنعمل بتصميم على نسج افضل العلاقات مع سورية 
• الرئيس الصومالي يعين رئيسا جديدا للوزراء 
• الازمة المالية والانترنت يهددان الصحافة الامريكية المكتوبة

• الاقتصاد :
• انتهاء تأثير العوامل النفسية المرتبطة بالخارج والشراء يعود لمعطيات السوق 
• إطلاق أول مركز اتصالات وطني حكومي لخدمة المواطنين 
• الدحلة: لسنا مضاربين في سوق رأس المال والعقار بانتظار اوقات ذهبية 
• تعمير الأردنية تباشر بتنفيذ شبكة الضغط المنخفض وإنارة الشوارع في الأندلسية 
• خبراء يؤكدون ان الأزمة ستنعكس سلبا على طلب النفط في المستقبل 
• اتفاقية تعاون بين تنظيم العمل الاشعاعي والطاقة الامريكية لمنع الاتجار غير المشروع بالمواد الاشعاعية والنووية 
• السعودية تخفض أسعار الفائدة نصف نقطة مئوية 
• زين تدشن عملياتها التجارية في غانا 
• المواطنون يتساءلون عن سبب عدم انخفاض اسعار الالبان 
• افتتاح معرض لامبورغيني في عمــان 
• كبرى المؤسسات المالية العالمية تحصي خسائرها في قضية احتيال بـ 50 مليار دولار 
• وزير مالية الامارات متفائل بشأن النمو الاقتصادي في 2009 
• أمنية تدعم اليوم العالمي للطفل 
• وفدان من صندوق النقد الدولي وبنغلادش يزوران الجمارك 
• بيك-أب نيسان يتخطى المستحيل بمليون كيلومتر 
• المجمع العربي للإدارة والمعرفة ينظم محاضرة حول مواصفة الآيزو 9001 لعام 2008 
• في أوقات الأزمات تزدحم الفرص الاستثمارية?! 
• رئيس اوبك يريد خفضا انتاجيا يزيد كثيرا عن مليون برميل يوميا 
• انتركونتيننتال الأردن يحيي موسم الأعياد 
• هل قطاع الاتصالات بحاجة لخطة إنقاذ مالية? 
• بنوك جديدة تكشف عن خسائر محتملة في فضيحة مادوف في مواجهة الازمة العالمية 
• الاتصالات تخفض اسعار الانترنت 30% 
• المركزية تنظم بطولة كرة قدم لموظفيها 
• غرين ويف كابيتال تطلق حلول بيرمافروست المصمَّمة للحدِّ من استهلاك الطاقة 
• "HSBC" يؤسس صندوقا برأس مال 5 مليارات دولار 
• التجاري الاردني يدعم الصندوق الاردني الهاشمي للتنمية البشرية - حملة البر والاحسان 
• 6 ملايين يورو تمويل لصندوق المرأة من الوكالة الاسبانية للتعاون الدولي 
• سرايا العقبة الراعي الفضَي لماراثون البحر الأحمر 
• التحضيرية الوزارية للعليا الاردنية المصرية تتوصل الى 21 اتفاقية ومذكرات تفاهم

• الرياضة :
• الوحدات يتطلع لاجتياز عقبة المريخ السوداني 
• مدينة الحسين للشباب بحلة جديدة ومشاريع رياضية حديثة 
• افتتاح الدورة الدولية لحكام الصف الثاني الجدد 
• نجوم الجيوجتسو على أهبة الاستعداد لبطولة التحدي 
• الفرنسي لاسانا ديارا قريب من الانتقال الى ريال مدريد 
• العضايلة يسلط الضوء على بطولة الكليات الرياضية 
• الجزيرة يستهل حملة الدفاع عن لقبه بلقاء اليرموك 
• فيرغوسون يدافع عن البطولة..وجوزيه يحجّم الانتقادات 
• بن همام يطلب من الفيفا رفع الايقاف عن الكويت 
• زين في مجموعة سهلة في بطولة دبي 
• روني ورونالدو يفلتان من عقوبة الايقاف 
• فرق كبيرة تواجه خطر " الوداع" 
• شتيوا بوخارست يستبدل مونتيانو بلاكاتوش 
• عمان تلاقي الصين وايران تواجه الاكوادور 
• بلاتيني: "الحق الحصري ليورو 2012 و2016 موضوع مناقشة مع الجزيرة" 
• بوسطن سلتيكس يعزف على اوتار النصر 
• الاتحاد السعودي والريان القطري يمضيان في الصدارة 
• "الجناح الطائر " ينتقد ميسي ويشيد بريال مدريد 
• خسارة مذرويل امام كيلمارنوك ببطولة اسكتلندا 
• اقالة بول اينس من تدريب بلاكبيرن روفرز 
• الاستغناء عن خدمات مدرب ريجينا 
• كابيلو :"انجلترا استعادت الثقة" 
• سوبارو تنسحب من بطولة العالم للراليات 
• محترفي العراق سيشاركون في مباراة نجوم اوروبا 
• الاصابة تحجب الارجنتيني كوفريه عن موناكو 
• بودولسكي يدخل ضمن اهتمامات مرسيليا 
• نادي معلمي الطفيلة يتجهز لدورة القائد الرياضية 
• تواصل فعاليات دورة التدريب الاسيوية الكروية 
• عمان يسعى لاجتياز كفر راكب وحرثا للفوز على كفرسوم 
• منتخبنا الكروي يواصل استعداداته 
• بالعزم.. الفيصلي اجتاز الحزم 
• زين يقترب من اللقب والرياضي يظفر بالبرونزية 
• منتخب الخماسي يلتقي نظيره اللبناني وديا اليوم 
• العراقي المناجد يلتحق بكرة اتحاد الرمثا 
• عمومية الكرمل توافق على فصل البقيعي والبحراوي 
• فنية الكرة تناقش واقع الفئات العمرية 

• الثقافة :
• محمود صادق في المركز الملكي 
• حنين العجارمة تتألق في شاعر المليون 
• البداوة والحروب تغلبان على سمات الحضارة الكازاخية القديمة 
• اربعة جدران.التشكيلية حدادين في فخر النساء 
• مكتبة اليوم.صدور رؤية في القضايا العربية 
• تواصل التعاون بين غوته وازمنة والرابطة 
• الفارق بين النثر والشعر يكمن في الايقاع 
• المنوعات :
• فيروزيات بأصوات نجوم عرب في تاراتاتا 
• عباس النوري يطالب التلفزيون الفلسطيني بعرض الاجتياح 
• فيلم آخر يمهد لمجيء باراك أوباما 
• خبراء صينيون يخترعون خلايا كهربائية رخيصة 
• سنغالي يفتح النار على فرقة غنائية 
• انخفاض حاد في معدلات الوفاة بامراض القلب في امريكا 
• استمرار التحقيق في حادث سرقة فيلا علي بدرخان 
• تقنية جديدة لاكتشاف الألغام الأرضية ذاتيًا 
• الثلوج تغطي شرق المغرب والاطلسي 
• حمدي ابو جليل يفوز بجائزة نجيب محفوظ 
• إفتكاسات موجة جديدة في عالم الموسيقي 
• جماعات بيئية استرالية تحتج على خطة كيفين ردو 
• مشاركة اردنية بانتخابات اتحاد الفنانين العرب 
• مكتبة الاسكندرية تحتفي بمرور 100 عام على رحيل قاسم امين 
• وفاة بانفلونزا الطيور في مصر 
• مغنية تونسية شهيرة تطلق مرثية عن صدام حسين 
• احمد رزق: هيما طرح مشاكل الشباب من دون رتوش 
• نديم نور يطلق جديده الغنائي شو مشتقلك 
• ناومي واتس ترزق بطفلها الثاني 
• مصر تستعيد 79 قطعة اثرية هربها ضابط امريكي قبل ست سنوات 
• منذر الرياحنة مخاوي الذيب

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الخميس 18 /12/2008






الأردن ومصر يوقعان 23 اتفاقية تعاون
وقفة نيابية احتراماً للصحفي الزيدي وادانة اعتقال الدويك
(النواب) يقر صندوق المخاطر الزراعية ويقف دقيقة احتراما للصحفي العراقي (الزيدي)
مليار دينار الإنفاق على القطاع الصحي
إرتفاع الصادرات خلال 10 أشهر 2ر39 % والمستوردات 2ر32 %
عطلة رسمية برأس السنة الهجرية وعيد الميلاد
طلبة (الأردنية) ينتخبون اليوم ممثليهم فـي اتحاد الطلبة
مؤشر البورصة يواصل صعوده مقتربا من حاجز 3 آلاف نقطة
الطبيب عشا يطعن بقرار ابعاده من بريطانيا

 عربي ودولي 

براون فـي بغداد فجأة .. بعد بوش واتفاق على سحب القوات البريطانية منتصف 2009
تراجع اسعار النفط رغم خفض انتاج (اوبك)
بوش سيطلع فريق اوباما على خطط طوارئ فـي حالة وقوع ازمة دولية
البحرين تحبط عملية ارهابية تتزامن مع العيد الوطني
(الاطلسي) يقلل من اهمية الهجمات على قوافله فـي باكستان
10 طائرات مقاتلة ميغ 29 منحة روسية للبنان
عباس يرفض اجراء انتخابات من دون غزة
بين الحزم والدبلوماسية..امرأة تترأس جامعة الجيش الالماني
البرلمان الهندي يصادق على قوانين صارمة لمكافحة الارهاب
المحققون لا يرجحون فرضية تورط اسلاميين بقضية المتفجرات فـي متجر ببارس
اسبانيا تنفي توقف طائرات المخابرات الأميركية فـي اراضيها
المحتجون اليونانيون يرفعون لافتة تدعو (للمقاومة) على الاكروبوليس

ثقافة وفـنون 
مؤتمر صحفي للإعلان عن اطلاق مهرجان الأغنية الأردنية 
تواصل مهرجان اربد المسرحي بعرض (الأسير ) 
دعيبس يعلن عن مشروع فني وإعلامي 


 إقتصـاد 
(ضريبة الدخل) تدرس قوائم اسعار جديدة للمطاعم الشعبية 
عبيدات : انشاء شركة المطارات الاردنية وتسجيلها خلال اسبوع 
انشاء مركز الابداع الاردني فـي مدينة الحسين بن عبد الله الثاني الصناعية 

محلـيـات 
منظمو رحلات أميركيون : الأردن يشهد إقبالا سياحيا 
تسليم 26 مسكنا للأسر العفيفة في مادبا 
اتفاقية لتنفيذ منشآت الحصاد المائي في البادية بكلفة ثلاثة ملايين دينار 

 ريـاضــة 
المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم بالمركز 124 بالتصنيف العالمي 
منتخب الخماسي يخسر امام نظيره اللبناني وديا بكرة القدم 
اليرموك يلحق بالبقعة معتذرا عن كأس النخبة بكرة الطاولة 

كـاريكـاتيـــر



الوفيات

التاريخ : 18/12/2008 


- محمد يوسف جباره - السلط

- الحاجة نعيمة موسى شحادة - صويلح

- فتحي نعيم حسين الحموري - عمان

- فرج سليمان قدوره - اربد

- اسماعيل محمود عفانه - جبل الزهور

- الحاجة اماندا ممدوح السائح - تلاع العلي

- الحاج حسني عبدالرحيم عقل الريماوي - جبل الحسين

- الحاج اديب علي يوسف السيد احمد - جرش

- الحاجة سلوى عبده الكردي - السلط

- احمد سليم محمود عودة - ام الدنانير

- ضيف الله محمود العقايلة - اربد

- ختام حسن عبدالعزيز حميد - عوجان

- الحاجة فضة درويش الشوابكة - مادبا

- سليمان ناصر اسماعيل عبابنه - ديوان العبابنة

- محمد نايف سعيد شحادة - عوجان

- الحاج يوسف عيسى احمد شاهيم المحسيري - الوحدات

- نعيم سلامه حنا - الصويفية

- الحاج عطية الهودي - منطقة الحنانة

- جبريل سليمان محمد ابو حسين - الزرقاء

- الحاجة خديجة محمد خالد - تلاع العلي

- عطا عبدالحافظ عطا الامين - ضاحية الحاج حسن

- صالح اسعد عبدالله حواري - الهاشمي الشمالي

- الحاجة عزيزه حسين عطيه - الزرقاء

- الحاج لطفي فياض حمد ابو صبيح - الزرقاء

- حمده محمد الظاهر - ماركا الشمالية

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الصادرة لهذا اليوم الخميس 18/12/2008





الصفحة الرئيسية :‏

حديث القندرة 
قصر النظر الامريكي فيما يخص مخزن البارود الآسيوي 
منع الصحافيين الاجانب من دخول قطاع غزة 
القبض على قاتل سائق التاكسي في وادي السير 
حسين دعيبس يتعافى صحيا ويحضر لمشروع اعلامي اردني ضخم 
التمييز تسدل الستارة على قضية الكابسات بتبرئة المتهمين فيها 
العشا يعتزم الطعن بقرار إبعاده من بريطانيا 
اصابة 5 اشخاص بمشاجرة في الكرك 
الاطفال يتقاسمون الموت مع الأمهات في الدول الفقيرة 
طرد جنود امريكيين بالاحذية من جامعة الانبار 
كيس دقيق يثير الذعر في سفارة واشنطن بمدريد 
امير الكويت يكلف الشيخ ناصر بتشكيل الحكومة 
بديع عارف يحذر من خطورة تسليم مسؤولين بعثيين للحكومة العراقية 
اطلاق 15 صاروخا من القطاع على اسرائيل 
بغداد تعلن تفاصيل مشروع قرار انسحاب القوات الاجنبية 
عدد سكان الامارات بلغ 6.4 مليون نسمة في نهاية 2007 
استجواب الزيدي في سجنه بدلا من المحكمة 
مقتل ثمانية اشخاص في انفجار سيارة مفخخة استهدف مقرا للشرطة في بغداد 
المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني يستنكر الحكم الصادر بحق الدويك 
عباس يزور واشنطن وموسكو لضمان استمرارية عملية السلام 
10% من الدخل المحلي الاجمالي للمملكة ينفق على الصحة 
حملات تضامن عربية وعالمية مع الزيدي 
الذهبي : نسعى لاقامة اتحاد جمركي مع مصر 
وفاة عامل واحد كل ثلاثة ايام وإصابة آخر كل 29 دقيقة في المملكة 
عطلة رسمية برأس السنة الهجرية وعيد الميلاد 
الاردن يشتري 50 ألف طن من القمح الروسي 
اسرائيل تحاول "تخريب اجواء عيد الميلاد" في بيت لحم 
اسعار اللحوم مرتفعة رغم تراجع الطلب 
مصفاة البترول ترفع اسطول نقل المحروقات الى 210 صهاريج 
مجلس الأمن يمهِّد لقوات متعددة الجنسية في الصومال 
اوبك تخفض انتاجها النفطي 2.2 مليون برميل يوميا 
الانتخابات واحدة والأراء متباينة

المحليات :

امانة عمان تباشر بإزالة اللافتات التعريفية المخالفة للمحال التجارية في خريبة السوق 
10% من الدخل المحلي الاجمالي للمملكة ينفق على الصحة 
نادي مدريد يوصي بتعديل قانون الانتخاب وتعزيز استقلال القضاء 
القبض على قاتل سائق التاكسي في وادي السير 
48 نائبا يطالبون رئاسة المجلس بتحرك عاجل للافراج عن الدويك و40 من اعضاء المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني 
وفاة عامل واحد كل ثلاثة ايام وإصابة آخر كل 29 دقيقة في المملكة 
عودة: الأردن لا يدخر جهدا في دعم حقوق الانسان 
ملتقى شعبي يناقش تداعيات الخصخصة ومسودة مذكرة لرئاسة الوزراء 
ندوة التقنيات المعاصرة والامن الوطني الاردني 
السفير القطري يعرض انجازات بلاده عربياً ودولياً 
فريق من مشروع دعم النظم الصحية يزور معان 
مذكرة تفاهم بين مؤسسة الحسين للسرطان وجمعية الثقافة الاسلامية 
اعتصام طلبة في الطفيلة التقنية احتجاجاً على قرارات مالية 
انطلاق قافلة التعايش الاسلامي المسيحي بالكرك 
اختتام ورشة تدريبية في مجال الزراعة العضوية 
توفي بجلطة بعد مداخلة عرض فيها تجربته الخاصة مع خصخصة القطاع الطبي 
اصابة 5 اشخاص بمشاجرة في الكرك 
خارج العاصمة وادي موسى: المسجد القديم آيل للسقوط ويشكل خطورة على المصلين 
وفاة أحد النزلاء الموقوفين إداريا 
وفد من الملحقين العسكريين يزور مؤسسة الاذاعة والتلفزيون 
السفير الاردني في كانبيرا يقدم اوراق اعتماده لحاكم نيوزلندا 
الاتحاد الاوروبي يؤكد تعاونه مع المملكة في مجال حقوق الانسان 
العشا يعتزم الطعن بقرار إبعاده من بريطانيا 
اعتصام تضامني مع الزيدي 
طلبة الاردنية ينتخبون مجلسهم اليوم 
الغرايبة: مصرون على انفاذ رحلة كسر الحصار الاردنية رغم كل الصعوبات 
التمييز تسدل الستارة على قضية الكابسات بتبرئة المتهمين فيها 
مذكرة تفاهم بين وزارتي الزراعة والمياه 
اصابة 14 مواطناً في حادث سير بمادبا 
اصابة خمس عاملات وافدات بحادث سير في اربد 
الامير رعد بن زيد يزور مركز تطوير الاعمال 
مؤسسة بطريركية اللاتين الثانوية تنظم يوما مفتوحا 
العيسوي يسلم مفاتيح 26 وحدة سكنية للأسر العفيفة في منطقة الهلالية بمادبا 
الذهبي: نسعى لاقامة اتحاد جمركي مع مصر يكون نواة لاتحاد عربي

العرب والعالم :

حذاء منتظر الزيدي هو الاغلى لعام 2008 والعراقيون يتظاهرون تضامنا مع منتظر ويودعون بوش بالاحذية 
المجلس الوطني الفلسطيني يستنكر الحكم الصادر بحق الدويك 
عباس يزور واشنطن وموسكو لضمان استمرارية عملية السلام 
بغداد تعلن تفاصيل مشروع قرار انسحاب القوات الاجنبية 
استجواب الزيدي في سجنه بدلا من المحكمة 
مقتل ثمانية اشخاص في انفجار سيارة مفخخة استهدف مقرا للشرطة في بغداد 
مقتل اربعة متمردين في كشمير الهندية 
المؤبد لعراقي ادين بالتخطيط لتنفيذ هجمات في لندن وغلاسكو 
اعتصام طلابي في بيروت تضامنا مع منتظر الزيدي واحراق دمية تمثل بوش 
محامون تونسيون يتطوعون للدفاع عن رامي الحذاء 
بديع عارف يحذر من خطورة تسليم مسؤولين بعثيين للحكومة العراقية 
طرد جنود امريكيين بالاحذية من جامعة الانبار 
الاقتحامات الاسرائيلية تعكر اجواء الاحتفالات في بيت لحم 
مساعد قائد قوات الحلف الاطلسي في افغانستان متفائل للعام 2009 
رومانيا تستضيف مؤقتا مئة لاجئ سوداني 
موسى يأسف لتعزيز العلاقات بين الاتحاد الاوروبي واسرائيل 
منحة يابانية لوكالة الغوث 
اطلاق 15 صاروخا من القطاع على اسرائيل 
امير الكويت يكلف الشيخ ناصر بتشكيل الحكومة 
قطر والسعودية تعلنان رسميا ترسيم الحدود بينهما 
عدد سكان الامارات بلغ 6.4 مليون نسمة في نهاية 2007 
خطوات قرغيزية لاغلاق القاعدة الامريكية 
معتقل جزائري سابق يعتبر غوانتانامو اسوأ مكان في العالم 
كيس دقيق يثير الذعر في سفارة واشنطن بمدريد 
رغم فشلها.. واشنطن تمتدح المفاوضات حول الملف النووي الكوري 
استبعاد تورط الاسلاميين في قضية المتفجرات بباريس 
القراصنة الصوماليون استولوا على 3 سفن جديدة

الاقتصاد :

شراء نوعي من صناديق استثمارية بعد وصول اسعار الاسهم الى مستويات جاذبة 
شحادة: الصيرفة الاسلامية لم تتأثر بالازمة المالية لعدم تعاملها بالادوات المرتبطة بالفائدة 
اسعار اللحوم قرب مستواها في رمضان البلدية فوق 8 والمستورد دبي 5.5 دينار 
المتكاملة للنقل المتعدد توقف تحصيل الاجرة نقدا على حافلاتها الاوتوباص قريبا 
76% نسبة الأردنيين المشتركين في خدمات الهواتف الخلوية 
الاردن يترأس اجتماع اللجنة العربية الدائمة للبريد في القاهرة 
مصفاة البترول ترفع اسطول نقل المحروقات الى 210 صهاريج 
39.2 % نسبة ارتفاع الصادرات الوطنية خلال الشهور العشرة الأولى 
آي بي إم الشرق الأوسط ترعى معرض الشرق الأوسط للتقنية ميتس 2008 
لكزس تكشف الستارة عن الجيل القادم من RX خلال معرض لوس أنجلوس 
البنك العربي يشارك الأطفال فرحتهم بالعيد 
إل جي الكترونيكس تطلق حملة عالمية لتقديم علامتها التجارية الجديدة 
نختصر المسافات حملة تسويقية جديدة لـ الملكية 
نيسان جي تي-آر على قناة ناشيونال جيوغرافيك التلفزيونية 
هاير تطرح تشكيلة جديد من ثلاجاتها الأمريكية الحديثة 
خوري رئيسا لجمعية المحاسبين القانونيين للمرة الثانيـة 
مطب وهران: مَن سيخفض الإنتاج? 
أوبك تخفض انتاجها بمليوني برميل يوميا 
الاحتياط الفيدرالي الأمريكي يخفض الفائدة بين و0.25% 
الاتحاد للطيران تفوز بجائزة أمريكيّة 
جمع المأكولات الهندية والصينية في مطعم واحد 
هل سيكون عام 2009 عام التشريعات أيضا?! 
الازمة المالية العالمية ستظهر اثارها على قطاع الطيران في المملكة العام المقبل 
فيستاس ترعى برنامجا وثائقيا خاصا بإعلانات الطاقة على سي إن إن الدولية 
النور الأردنية الكويتية تبدأ تشغيل التكسي المميز مطلع العام المقبل 
المراعي السعودية تشتري 75% من شركة طيبة الاردنية 
السجن سنتين على رئيس مجلس ادارة سابق لشركة جنرال ري للتأمين 
ضريبة الدخل تدرس قوائم اسعار جديدة للمطاعم الشعبية 
لقاء بين مجلس نقابة مقاولي الانشاءات الاردنيين ومحافظ البنك المركزي 
اضطراب في سوق الاسمدة الامريكي.. انخفاض الاستهلاك ونقص الانتاج وزيادة المخزون 
الخبراء تنفذ مشروعا لإدارة الموارد لصالح الوطنية للاتصالات في فلسطين 
دورة تدريبية في المعهد الوطني لموظفي الجمارك« 
هيئة تنشيط السياحة تدرس معالجة الازمة من خلال النفاذ لاسواق جديدة 

الرياضة :

زين يتوجه الى دبي غدا بحلة جديدة 
منتخبنا الوطني يتراجع سبع مراكز في التصنيف الدولي 
حرثا يواصل صدارته لدوري السيدات 
قطر تواجه ليبيا وديا اواخر الشهر الحالي 
الرمثا يحتفي بفريق الكرة 
البقيعي والبحراوي يعترضان على فصلهما من عمومية الكرمل 
الاهلي يفكر باتحاد نشاط كرة السلة 
بوفون يعاود التدرب مع يوفنتوس 
دربي البترول بين بتروجيت وانبي 
ادواردو يخوض اول مباراة له بعد الاصابة 
الهلال السعودي يقترب من ضم ابو تريكة والاهلي ينفي 
الفرنسي ديارا يقترب من ريال مدريد واشبيلية يمدد تعاقده مع ادريانو 
فييرا يتهم ايطاليا بالعنصرية! 
الجامايكي بولت بطل الابطال في جوائز ليكيب الفرنسية 
التونسي وسام حمام سيغيب عن المونديال بداعي الاصابة 
برلوسكوني يعترف بتلاشي امال ميلان باحراز اللقب المحلي 
غامبا يواجه مانشستر يونايتد والاهلي يبحث عن المركز الخامس 
فوز ليكرز على نيويورك نيكس بشق الانفس 
رومينيغه ينتقد بودولسكي 
سيتروين غير قلقة على مستقبل بطولة العالم للراليات 
بويمي لاعادة سويسرا الى خارطة فورمولا واحد 
وزير الداخلية يرعى سباق الهجن اليوم 
بطولة السباحة للمسافات الطويلة اليوم 
بطولة الكليات الرياضية تنطلق اليوم 
تحديد موعد انتخابات اندية العروبة والمزار وغور المزرعة 
بطولة المملكة للكيك بوكسنغ الشهر المقبل 
ايقاف الايطالي ماسيمو اودو ثلاثة مباريات 
ام صلال يتعاقد مع البحريني عبد الله عمر 
سراج في عمان 
الوحدات يخسر امام المريخ بثلاثية 
اليرموك يعتذر عن المشاركة في طاولة النخبة! 
بطولة الوفاء للحسين للشطرنج تنطلق ..اليوم 
العبسي في طريقه الى الجزيرة 
العاب القوى ينظم بطولة الاندية لاختراق الضاحية السبت

الثقافة :

عدد جديد من اقلام جديدة 
رهينة الصورة النمطية ورمزا للمتعة 

المنوعات :
اعلان منح الصندوق العربي 
سيطرة نسائية على أفلام موسم العيد المصرية 
ياسمين عبدالعزيز التمثيل مع الاطفال ممتع 
أغنية لنجم إيراني احتفالاً بأوباما 
هل تقدم فيروز صح النوم في الدوحة? 
التنمية الثقافية في مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل 
الفنان اياد نصار للعرب اليوم : فوز الاجتياح بمثابة مكسب للقضية الفلسطينية 
كولومبو مصاب بالزاهايمر 
استقبال مادونا بصيحات استهجان خلال حفلتها الثانية في البرازيل 
اول زراعة وجه كامل في الولايات المتحدة 
حسين دعيبس يتعافى صحيا ويحضر لمشروع اعلامي اردني ضخم 
حلفت أقول لك أحدث ألبومات الرباعي 
عوانس من اجل التغيير .. جماعة متمردة لنظرة المجتمع الى المرأة 
وفاة ياباني بعد دعابة ثقيلة اثناء حفل تقاعده 
كيت وينسلت: لم أكن بجانب صديقى عندما خسر معركته ضد سرطان العظام 
فتاة امريكية تشكو في رسالة الى بابا نويل عن تعرضها لاعتداء متكرر 
عروض موسيقية ومسرحية وسينمائية في أيام الثقافة الجزائرية بمصر 
ضبط 34 مليون حبة دواء مزيفة في بلدان الاتحاد الاوروبي 
ذاكرة مصر المعاصرة.. مشروع الكتروني لتوثيق تاريخ البلاد 
بن افليك وميك جاغر يلفتان الانتباه لمعاناة اللاجئين في الكونغو 
افتتاح ختامي لمعرض قنطرة في بيروت

----------


## Sad Story

‏العناوين في صحيفة الأنباط ‏الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 19-12-2008‏





الصفحة الرئيسية :‏

غزة على صفيح ساخن... باراك: لن يمنعنا شيء من القيام بعمل واسع بقدر ما تقتضيه الضرورة.. و`الخارجية`: تمديد التهدئة `أمر جيد`
الأميرة بسمة ترعى حفل اطلاق حملة التوعية القانونية للمرأة 
قانونية الأعيان` تقر قانونا معدلا لقانون الإفتاء 
خبير اقتصادي: آثار الأزمة المالية على الأردن ستكون ايجابية 
نقد خطاب التحرّر اليهودي: عن الصهيونية والمشروع الاستيطاني في فلسطين
روسيا تتحدى النفوذ الأميركي في لبنان بإهدائه طائرات مقاتلة 
هل دخلت عملية السلام الهندية الباكستانية الموت السريري؟ 
محتال `وول ستريت` يضرب 40 بنكا وشركة تأمين وصناديق استثمارية حول العالم
افتتح معرض أبوظبي الدولي للسيارات 2008
الفرص والألغام أمام عملية السلام 
باحث يستبعد 653 حديثا من الصحيحين ويترك `رضاع الكبير`
هاير تطرح تشكيلة جديد من ثلاجاتها الأمريكية الحديثة
نيكسانز توقع اتفاقية شراكة مع شركة `إس تي إس` الأردنية
قادة أمريكا اللاتينية يسخرون من بوش ويحذرون من أحذية الصحفيين
أونروا توقف المساعدات بغزة وتصعيد يسبق انتهاء التهدئة
الحقيقة الدولية : اليهود ورطة الدنيا وآفة التاريخ سرقوا انتسابهم لبني إسرائيل 
وزير الصناعة : مخزون المملكة من القمح يكفي لمدة عام 
مديرية الأمن العام تحتفل بيوم الشرطة العرب 
الامير رعد يسلم حواسيب ناطقة لطلبة مكفوفين

ديرتنا

الملك يهنيء امير قطر بعيد الاستقلال 
الملك يهنئ الرئيس النيجيري بالعيد الوطني لبلاده 
الأميرة بسمة ترعى حفل اطلاق حملة التوعية القانونية للمرأة 
وفد` بيوهارت` الأمريكية ومركز فيلادلفيا لتطوير المنتجات البيولوجية والطبية يزور ` الأردنية`
وزير العمل يلتقي نظيرته المصرية
وزير التربية يدعو إلى اتفاقية بين `الالكسو واليونسكو والايسيسكو` لحماية القدس القديمة 
نظام إلكتروني للانتخابات في هندسة ` الأردنية`
مديرية الأمن العام تحتفل بيوم الشرطة العرب
عضوات في `النواب` يستقبلن وفدا نسائيا باكستانيا
تعديلات على بنود نظام اتحاد الكتاب العرب تعزز الديمقراطية والشفافية 
تصريح صحفي صادر عن الحملة الوطنية من أجل حقوق الطلبة ` ذبحتونا `
انخفاض المؤشر العام للبورصة بسبب جني الارباح
أمين عام الهيئة الخيرية الهاشمية يلتقي وفدا فلسطينيا 
الملك يهنئ عاهل بوتان بالعيد الوطني لبلاده 
جوالة اليرموك` يزورون مدينة الملك عبد الله التدريبية
الحمامات المعدنية في وادي بن حماد تشهد نشاطا سياحيا 
التوقيع على مذكرة تعاون بين الجامعة الأردنية وعدد من الجامعات الافتراضية الفرنسية
الامير رعد يسلم حواسيب ناطقة لطلبة مكفوفين
الأردن يشارك في اجتماعات المكتب التنفيذي لمجلس وزراء البيئة العرب
أريج` تعقد مؤتمرها في عمان 
اختتام دورة تدريبية للعاملين في عيادات مراكز الاصلاح والتأهيل 
اغلاق جسر الملك حسين الأحد المقبل 
الأشغال` تعد خطة عمل تنفيذية لمديرياتها في المملكة للعام المقبل
الأميرة غيداء تدخل البهجة والفرح الى أطفال مركز الحسين للسرطان
الجامعة الألمانية الأردنية تنظم ندوة تعريفية بجائزة الحسن للشباب
الصحة` تدرج برنامج الحماية من العنف الأسري في خططها 
انسكاب ديزل من صهريج يعطل حركة المرور على شارع الملكة رانيا 
تخريج دورة في مكافحة المخدرات باليرموك
وفد جامعي فرنسي يزور جامعة اليرموك
خبير اقتصادي: آثار الأزمة المالية على الأردن ستكون ايجابية 
قانونية الأعيان` تقر قانونا معدلا لقانون الإفتاء 
ندوة أردنية مغربية حول قانون الأحوال الشخصية 
نظام بريطاني جديد للتأشيرات 
وزير الصناعة : مخزون المملكة من القمح يكفي لمدة عام 
وفد أكاديمي أمريكي يزور ` الأردنية`

عرب وعالم 

غزة على صفيح ساخن... باراك: لن يمنعنا شيء من القيام بعمل واسع بقدر ما تقتضيه الضرورة.. و`الخارجية`: تمديد التهدئة `أمر جيد`
هل دخلت عملية السلام الهندية الباكستانية الموت السريري؟ 
محكمة جرائم الحرب في رواندا تدين أربعة متهمين بالإبادة
أونروا توقف المساعدات بغزة وتصعيد يسبق انتهاء التهدئة
الرئيس الصيني يتعهد بالمضي في إصلاحات السوق
الحقيقة الدولية : اليهود ورطة الدنيا وآفة التاريخ سرقوا انتسابهم لبني إسرائيل 
ارتفاع معدلات العنف ضد أطفال البوسنة وسط غياب حكومي
قادة أمريكا اللاتينية يسخرون من بوش ويحذرون من أحذية الصحفيين
باحث يستبعد 653 حديثا من الصحيحين ويترك `رضاع الكبير`
أسعار النفط دون أربعين دولارا رغم خفض إنتاج أوبك
الداخلية العراقية تؤكد الاعتقالات وتنفي محاولة الانقلاب
المحتجون باليونان يدعون لمظاهرات تضامنية بكامل أوروبا
روسيا تتحدى النفوذ الأميركي في لبنان بإهدائه طائرات مقاتلة 
نقد خطاب التحرّر اليهودي: عن الصهيونية والمشروع الاستيطاني في فلسطين

عالم المال

محتال `وول ستريت` يضرب 40 بنكا وشركة تأمين وصناديق استثمارية حول العالم
هاير تطرح تشكيلة جديد من ثلاجاتها الأمريكية الحديثة
لكسمارك تدعم حملتها نحو تقليل الطباعة وزيادة التوفير من خلال محاكي البيئة- eco-simulator
افتتح معرض أبوظبي الدولي للسيارات 2008 
الجمارك تضبط حاوية سجائر اجنبية مهربة(بقيمة تتجاوز (940) الف دينار)
الاتحاد للطيران تحصل على حقوق التشغيل إلى اليابان
نيكسانز توقع اتفاقية شراكة مع شركة `إس تي إس` الأردنية
التعاون الأوروبي المتوسطي في مجال المؤسسات 
آي دبليو سي تطلق ساعة المجوهرات الراقية `دافنشي أوتوماتيك` 
7 مليارات دولار فاتورة العمليات العسكرية البريطانية فى العراق 
مذكرة تفاهم بين `التدريب المهني` و`منتجي الأثاث` 

رياضة 
برشلونة يحسم مواجهته الصعبة مع ريال مدريد بهدفين متأخرين
قرارات للجنة النظام والسلوك في اتحاد كرة القدم 
إيفانوفيتش تكشف عن علاقتها بالإسباني فيرداسكو 
أنباء عن مشاركة الكويت في كأس الخليج
الامير سلطان يعبر عن شكره لسمو الامير فيصل بن الحسين 
أدريانو: لن أرتدي قميص الإنتر بعد اليوم
`البقعة` ينهي عقد المحترف العراقي غلام 
الوحدات يلاقي المريخ السوداني الاربعاء
ذهبية و3 فضيات و5 برونزيات للاردن في بطولة ابو ظبي للجيوجتسو 

فن وثقافة 
نيكول سابا تستأنف الحكم بحبسها 
رولا مع كاظم في عيد الأضحى 
تاندي نيوتن : لم أكن اعرف كوندوليزا رايس 
أغنية شعبولا الجديدة..خلاص مالكش لازمة .. يا بوش يا بن اللذينه
جينيفر لوبيز تلجأ إلى الإخصاب الصناعي
نجوى سلطان تصور فيك حاجة 
راندا حافظ: `ساكتة عليه` 
دعابة في حفل تقاعده تودي بحياته

عناوين صحيفة الراي الصادرة لهذا اليوم الجمعة 19/12/2008

[shfaf1]http://www.alrai.com/images/logo.jpg[/shfaf1]





حماس تنهي التهدئة وإسرائيل تستعد للعدوان
إغلاق جسر الملك حسين مساء الاحد المقبل
تظاهرات جديدة فـي اليونان ومواجهات مع الشرطة
حصاد انتخـابـات اتحــاد طلبة الأردنية: 43 مقعــدا للتيار الوطنـي والمســتقلين و20 للإسلاميين و16 للوحدة الطلابية
الملك يهنيء امير قطر بعيد الاستقلال
ارادة ملكية بالموافقة على نظام تشكيلات الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية للعام الحالي
وزير الاشغال : الاولوية للطرق الزراعية العام المقبل
اتفاق على تنظيم دخول العمالة المصرية الى (العقبة الخاصة) وبحث آلية الزيارات العائلية
بوش يعد خططا طارئة للادارة الاميركية الجديدة لمواجهة الازمات
ثلث المتزوجات و 31 % من الاطفال تعرضوا للعنف الجسدي وإساءات نفسية
فرنسا تعزز الأمن فـي مدنها الرئيسية بعد العثور على متفجرات فـي العاصمة
انخفاض مؤشر بورصة عمان فـي عمليات جني أرباح
اعتقال ضباط عراقيين بتهمة التخطيط لانقلاب عسكري
روسيا و(الاطلسي) يستأنفان اتصالاتهما ..اليوم
آلاف المتظاهرين ضد (الاطلسي) فـي بيشاور
إزالة اخر تمثال لـ (فرانكو) فـي أسبانيا
نظام بريطاني جديد للتأشيرات
الصين تعتزم ارسال سفن حربية الى خليج عدن لمكافحة القرصنة
حرارة الجو فـي الكويت واحد تحت الصفر
(هيومن ووتش) تدعو الدول العربية لحماية حقوق العاملات
النفط الاميركي يهوي الى ما دون 39 دولارا للبرميل
الجزائر: تعهدات حكومية بانتخابات رئاسية ديمقراطية
استقالة (ديفيد ولش) مساعد رايس لشؤون الشرق الاوسط
غيتس يطلب من البنتاغون إعداد خطط لإغلاق غوانتانامو
واشنطن: زعيم كوريا الشمالية حي ويمارس السلطة
النائب العام السويدي يحقق بتهم فساد فـي لجنة جائزة نوبل
تركيا تواصل مسيرتها البطيئة للانضمام للاتحاد الاوروبي
اسلام اباد تحتج على اختراق طائرات هندية مجالها الجوي
30 قتيلا وجريحا بانفجارين فـي الفلبين
نجاد: لا جدوى من الضغط على إيران بشأن برنامجها النووي
اوروبا تنتظر اوباما لترتيب اوضاع العالم المالية

ملحق الثقافة 
شفرة الانهيار المالي العالمي.. تأملات كاتب 
الخطاب العربي الثقافي والأسئلة الجارحة 
قلق الجغرافيا التوراتية وفلسطين المتخيلة 

 إقتصـاد 
مذكرة تفاهم بين (التدريب المهني) و(منتجي الأثاث) 
الجزائر تستعد لإطلاق برنامج تنموي بتكلفة 150 مليار دولار 
تصحيح نهاية الأسبوع يفقد المؤشر 74ر0% من مكاسبه 

محلـيـات 
الاميرة غيداء توزع هدايا على اطفال (الحسين للسرطان) 
بحث قضايا الطلبة العرب الدارسين فـي (التكنولوجيا) 
(أريج) تعقد مؤتمرها فـي عمان وتضم اعضاء جددا 

 ريـاضــة 
بوسطن يواصل حصد الانتصارات فـي دوري كرة السلة الاميركي 
روبينيو: مدافعو الدوري الانجليزي يعاملونني كالحيوان 
قرعة الدور الثاني لدوري ابطال اوروبا لكرة القدم اليوم

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي ‏الأردنية الصادرة اليوم السبت 20-12-2008‏

[shfaf2]http://www.alrai.com/images/logo.jpg[/shfaf2]




عربي ودولي

غزة تترقب تبعات إنهاء التهدئة وإسرائيل تدرس الرد غداً
البشير يشارك فـي المؤتمر الدولي للحوار العربي الأوروبي
النفط يهوي إلى أدنى مستوياته منذ 4 سنوات ونصف
العراق يرفض جهوداً لتأجيل الانتخابات المحلية
نتانياهو: اولمرت لا يملك حق التفاوض مع سوريا
موسكو مستعدة لتقديم تنازلات حال تخلي واشنطن عن نشر درعها الصاروخية
4 قتلى فـي كشمير ومخاوف من تعرض مسيحيين لأعمــال عنــف فـي الهنـــد
توقف الانترنت فـي مصر واضطراب الخدمة بالشرق الأوسط بسبب أعطال فـي الكابلات
ايران تطلب من باكستان بذل المزيد من الجهود فـي مكافحة الارهاب
اميركا تعرض قروضا تصل الى 4ر17 مليار دولار لشركات صناعة السيارات
واشنطن ترفض عرض كوبا مبادلة منشقين بـ ( 5 معتقلين)
مركز أبحاث أميركي : ادارة اوباما سترث أزمة ملحة فـي افغانستان
سول تنفي تورطها بمحاولة المساس بـأمن الزعيـم الكـوري الشمالي
موغابي: زيمبابوي ملكي وليقطع الغرب رأسي
استرالي من اصل مصري سيتولى ادارة التحقيق فـي اغتيال الحريري
الإفراج عن رهائن المان خطفوا فـي اليمن
الامم المتحدة: القوة المشتركة فـي دارفور تواجه (تحديات هائلة)
إسرائيل تخطف مزارعين لبنانيين
لوكربي تحيي الذكرى العشرين للاعتداء على طائرة البانام
نداء تاريخي فـي الأمم المتحدة لعــدم تجريم المثلية الجنسيــة
شبان يهاجمون المعهد الثقافـي الفرنسي فـي اثينا
الجيش التركي ينتقد حملة الاعتذار عن (الابادة الارمنية)
حزب معارض تونسي يساند ترشح بن علي فـي انتخابات الرئاسة

محليات

أربعينية الشتاء غدا ومنخفض جوي فـي مطلعها
البنوك المحلية تقدم تسهيلات ائتمانية بقيمة 3 مليارات دينار
مؤتمر (التحكيم الدولي) يناقش الاتجاهات الحديثة لتسوية منازعات التجارة والاستثمار بالدول العربية
الأمير رعد يفتتح البازار الخيري لجمعية الحسين لرعاية وتأهيل ذوي التحديات الحركية
320 حادثا تعامل معها الدفاع المدني خلال 24 ساعة
ورش مشروع وسط مادبا تثير شكاوى المواطنين
300 طبيب يتقدمون لامتحان الامتياز غدا

إقتصـاد
4ر17 مليار دولار لانقاذ (السيارات الأميركية) واعادة الهيكلة أهم الشروط 
الأجهزة العليا للرقابة المالية العربية تجتمع فـي الأردن 
الازمة الاقتصادية قد يكون لها آثار مرعبة على المساعدات 

 ثقافة وفـنون 
الأطرش تحاضر فـي المركز الثقافـي الملكي حول هموم الرواية العربية 
عروض متواصلة فـي دمشق للمسرحية الأردنية (مأساة المهلهل) 
الجزائر تقطف جائزة المهر الذهبي فـي مهرجان دبي السينمائي 

 ريـاضــة 
لاعبو الفيصلي والوحدات يلتحقون بتدريبات المنتخب 
الفيصلي والوحدات فـي المشهد الختامي لـــــدوري ت16 لكـرة القــدم 
شباب الاردن يمضي بصدارة دوري النساء لكرة القدم 


كاركاتير



وفيات

التاريخ : 20/12/2008 

- نشأت جميل شاكر الخانجي - الشميساني

- عايد محمد عايد الوليدات - مادبا

- فوزي عطاالله القطيمات - الطفيلة

- ظريفة حسين عيد الشعيبات - الفحيص

- امنه عبد الحميد امواس المناصرة - خلدا

- الدكتور زياد سليمان محمد جرادات - سال

- الحاجة نجمة عمار العواسا - جمعية ذات راس

- عوض حنا عودة نفل - مادبا

- جيهان صليبا يوسف الصناع - الكرك

- احمد سالم عبدالله الضمور - نادي الفاروق

- كاملة البطوش - الكرك

- طليلة حمدان المشاقبة - المفرق

- الحاجة رسمية ونس العنبر العمري - اربد

- عمر عبد الرحمن سعيد جرادات - طبربور

- شهيرة صالح قنازع - الدوار السابع

- المهندس سليم لطفي عواد - الزرقاء

- خضرا ناصر السلامه القضاه - عين جنا

- حسن عبدالله حسين عبدالوهاب الكسواني - حي نزال

- عبد الحميد محمد عبد الحميد القصراوي - المنارة

- عبد الحق سامي حسن عبد الحق - عبدون

- حسن محمد صالح ابو زهرة - الزرقاء

- ختام محمد عبدالهادي ابو رحمة - الزرقاء

----------


## Sad Story

صحيفة الدستور اليوم السبت 29/11/2008

• محليات ومحافظات
• استمرار المواجهات في مومباي
• صـلاح : حريصون على تقديم الخدمات المميزة للحجيج
• الذهبي يلقي اليوم خطاب الملك الى المؤتمر الدولي لتمويل التنمية في قطر 
• بشارة : إسرائيل اختارت العيش في صراع دائم دون شرعية من محيطها 
• 800 ألف طفل فلسطيني تحت خط الفقر و33 ألفا اضطروا للعمل العام الماضي 
• بدران : الاردن في طليعة دول العالم تأثرا بالتغيرات المناخية 
• «الاردنية لتأهيل ذوي الاحتياجات» تنظم حفل زفاف جماعي 
• النفط الامريكي يهبط الى 51 دولارا 
• طقس لطيف نهارا .. بارد نسبيا ليلا 
• المحيسن : «وثيقة النهوض بالزراعة» الشهر المقبل ومؤتمر وطني مطلع 2009 
• عطلة عيد الاضحى من 7 إلى 11 الشهر المقبل 
• ضبط «800» كغم لحوم فاسدة في مادبا 
• تفويج الحجاج الاردنيين الى مكة المكرمة 
• انشاء خزانين للمياه في الهاشمية والسخنة 
• قروض بنكية لشفط دهون النساء 
• «اطباء الاطفال العربية» تدعو الى منح المرأة اجازة امومة «6» شهور 
• تخفيض الاحتياطي الالزامي يوفر السيولة للبنوك 
• اعلان نتائج «شتوية الشامل» غدا 
• انعدام الرؤية على طريق «الصفاوي الكرامة» لأكثر من 6 ساعات 
• «العمل الاسلامي» ينظم ندوة حول اتحاد طلبة «الأردنية» 
• بدء فعاليات المؤتمر الأول للاعلاميين الاستقصائيين في العالم العربي 
• «الصحة» تنفذ خطة التداخلات الصحية للوقاية من الامراض غير السارية مطلع العام المقبل 
• الحكومة تعيد طرح الأمر مشروطا بعدم الترشح والتصويت في الانتخابات 
• «المحامين» تطالب بعودة وزارة الاعلام 
• اختتام دورة تدريبية حول الايدز في جرش 
• ورشة حول مسرح الظل والدمى في مركز الاميرة بسمة للشباب 
• الامام المؤيد يشجب الهجمات الارهابية في مومباي 
• مواطنو عجلون يطالبون بانشاء مسلخ للدواجن 
• عبيدات يدعو الجامعات الى الالتزام بانفاق 3% من موازناتها على البحث العلمي 
• «التربية» تبدأ تطبيق تعليمات الرحلات المدرسية 
• هيئة إدارية جديدة لجمعية الطرق الاردنية 
• ناشطون في السلط يناقشون اداء مجلس النواب 
• ورشة عمل حول الموازنة .. غدا 
• مختصون يطالبون بتفعيل تشريعات عمل المقالع والمحاجر في عجلون 
• اقرار «الوثيقة الزراعية» لمحافظة عجلون 
• «الدفاع المدني» تتعامل مع «365» حادثا خلال «24» ساعة 
• انخفاض انتاج زيت الزيتون في الطفيلة 
• مواطنون يطالبون بالإسراع في انجاز مشروع «مدخل بصيرا» 
• المشاريع الحالية والمستقبلية لبلدية الفحيص 
• ازدواجية المعونات للفقراء تدفع البعض الى ممارسة «التسول» 
• اخماد حريقين في عجلون 
• إطلاق «الديوان الالكتروني» في جامعة الحسين 
• الالمانية كرانش : نحب الملك عبدالله الثاني ونرى نشاطه الدائم في سبيل بلده 
• «اطباء الاطفال العربية» تدعو الى منح المرأة اجازة امومة «6» أشهر 
• تمديد انتداب 10 قضاة 
• عويـس : انشاء خزانين للمياه في الهاشمية والسخنة بسعة 160 ألف متر مكعب 
• سفراء الاتحاد الاوروبي يتفقدون مشاريع مكافحة الفقر في محافظات الجنوب 
• افتتاح مؤتمر «القمة العربية الشبابي» الأول 
• اتفاقية تعاون إنمائي بين الأردن وألمانيا بـ (5ر92) مليون يورو 
• الامير فيصل يحضر جانبا من فعاليات المعسكر الثاني لـ «مبادرة أجيال السلام» 
• التوثيق ضرورة وطنية 
• حــول فتوى اطـلاق رصاصـة الــرحـمة علـى الحـيوان قبـل الــذبـح 
• تعليقا على اختيار السلط عاصمة للثقافة الاردنية 
• طالبات من كلية الناصرة يفزن في مسابقة عالمية 
• «الاتحاد» تفوز بجائزة «طيور لا تعرف الحدود» 
• القرارعه اصغر مشاركة في مؤتمر دولي للبرلمانات المدرسية 
• الشمايلة يفوز بجائزة كتابة المقال 
• «عقربا الخيرية »تكرم ابناءها الطلبة 
• يوم مفتوح في مكتبة بلدية عين الباشا 
• بازار خيري في «اربد الاهلية » 
• ورشة عمل في « البيئة الاردنية» 
• اكاديمية الرواد الدولية تزور ‎ 
• «العفاف» تطلق «بوسترا» بمناسبة اليوم العالمي لمكافحة الايدز 
• جمعية المركز الإسلامي تحتفل بتوسعة مركزها 
• أوراق من الماضي 
• من الرعيل الاول : محمد نزال العرموطي إعداد الدكتور محمد العناقرة 

• عربي ودولي
• 3 جرحى في توغل اسرائيلي شرقي خان يونس
• الهنـد : الكوماندوس يقضي على المهاجمين في فندقي «أوبروي» و«تاج محل»
• تظاهرات احتجاج في بغداد والبصرة والنجف ترفض المعاهدة والصدر يعلن الحداد 3 ايام 
• اثيوبيا تنسحب من الصومال بحلول نهاية العام الحالي 
• مدفيديف يعلن في كوبا «عودة موسكو» الى أمركيا اللاتينية 
• توغل اسرائيلي وتفاقم الأزمة الإنسانية في القطاع 
• الامم المتحدة : الكوليرا تقتل 389 شخصا في زيمبابوي 
• سفير روسي : اميركا تتأهب لاستبدال ساكاشفيلي 
• قرغيزستان تحكم بالسجن على اسلاميين لتنظيمهم مظاهرة 
• المجلس الدولي لحقوق الانسان يبدأ بحث الوضع في الكونغو الديمقراطية 
• الاتحاد الاوروبي وواشنطن يتهمان سوريا بـ «تنظيف» مواقع مشبوهة 
• قراصنة صوماليون يفرجون عن سفينة ويسيطرون على أخرى 
• رئيس النظام العسكري في موريتانيا يؤكد أنه لا يريد البقاء في السلطة 
• خطف بريطاني في دلتا النيجر 
• الصليب الاحمر : مقتل 20 في اشتباكات بمدينة جوس النيجيرية 
• انتحاري يقتل 12 في مسجد لانصار الصدر جنوب بغداد 
• اليابان تنهي مشاركتها العسكرية في العراق 
• 7 قتلى في هجوم انتحاري بباكستان 
• قتيلان و 5 مفقودين بسقوط طائرة بفرنسا 
• مستوى تنسيق الهجمات في مومباي يثير دهشة واشنطن 
• الهند : المهاجمون في مومباي لهم روابط بباكستان 
• «طالبان» تقتل 13 من جنود الجيش والشرطة الافغانيين 
• «العفو الدولية» تطالب بضمانات أمنية للسجناء الذين ستسلمهم اميركا الى بغداد 
• 4 جرحى وعشرات حالات الاختناق في مسيرة نعلين ضد الجدار 
• صيام يتهم الحكومة في رام الله بالعمل على اعادة الفوضى إلى غزة 
• الامم المتحدة : 27 مليون شخص يعيشون حياة الرق في العالم 
• هنيـة : قرارات «الوزاري العربي» لم ترق للطموحات الفلسطينية 
• مسؤول أوروبي : الشرطة الفلسطينية تسير على الطريق الصحيح 
• لبنان يرفع التمثيل الدبلوماسي الفلسطيني الى مستوى سفارة 
• حمـاس : صفقة تبادل الأسرى مع إسرائيل مجمدة 
• الظواهري : الحروب الامريكية مسؤولة عن الازمة المالية 
• مسؤولة حقوق الانسان بالامم المتحدة تدين احتجاز المعارضين في السودان 
• زعيم معارض ثان يترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة في تونس 
• زلزال يضرب سومطرة باندونيسيا 
• مصر تفتح معبر رفح اليوم لعبور حجاج غزة 
• غزة ستغرق في الظلام مجددا والأزمة الإنسانية مستمرة 

• مال وإعمال
• انعكاس ايجابي لتخفيض "المركزي" أسعار الفائدة على بورصة عمان
• قمة عالمية في الدوحة اليوم تبحث تداعيات وحلول الأزمة المالية وتمويل التنمية
• أسهم بورصة الدوحة تتكبد مزيدا من الخسـائر وتنزلق الى مستوى جديد 
• رجال الاعمال المرشحون للجائزة يؤكدون أهمية الاستثمارات العربية البينية في ظل الاوضاع العالمية 
• جمعية الصداقة الاردنية الاسبانية تكرم الفائز بافضل بحث حول «صناعة السياحة بين الاردن واسبانيا» 
• انخفاض معدلات التضخم في دول منطقة اليورو إلى 2,1% 
• تقرير اقتصادي : منتجو النفط سيواصلون الانفاق لكن بحذر 
• مصر تنوي منح المصافي وضع «المنطقة الحرة» 
• هيئة قناة السويس قد تعدل رسوم المرور 
• الازمة الاقتصادية تسلط الضوء على التمويل الاسلامي 
• النفط ينخفض عن مستوى 53 دولارا 
• القطاع التجاري يستضيف اليوم مدير عام ضريبة الدخل والمبيعات 
• امسيح : تذبذب أسعار الذهب محلياً وعالمياً متأثرة بالازمة المالية 

• رياضة 
• منتخبنا الوطني «يضل» الفوز أمام النرويج ويحل وصيفا
• قرعة دور الـ «16» لدوري الأبطال العرب تسحب في بيروت اليوم
• قفازات البقعة تقيم معسكرا خارجيا ولجنة اللعبة تجتمع اليوم 
• الراشد يظفر بلقب الكبار وأشرفي بطلا لفئة «105» سم 
• قمة رالي دبي تحسم اليوم : فغالي يقود المعماري للعب بين الكبار وحجازي يتقدم بثقة 
• عمان تحتضن العيد الثاني للإعلاميين الرياضيين العرب .. اليوم 
• ختام منتدى جامعة الدول العربية «الشباب وحوار الثقافات» 
• قمة لندنية بين تشلسي وأرسنال وبرشلونة يزور الاندلس في إسبانيا 
• كأس الاتحاد الاوروبي : ميلان وسانت إيتيان وسسكا موسكو الى الدور الثالث 
• نيوكاسل يثبت كينير مدربا للفريق 
• كاسياس ونادال في مباراة خيرية 
• دونجا : «مستوى إسبانيا لا يفوق البرازيل» 
• كافيناجي يرغب في الانتقال لتوتنهام 
• جوزيه يختار تشكيلة الاهلي النهائية 
• الان بي إيه : اورلاندو يواصل تألقه ونيو اورليانز يحقق فوزا مثيرا 
• المفكرة الكروية العالمية 
• السائق فيبر يأمل التعافي من الإصابة 
• فينان يغيب عن إسبانيول للإصابة 
• سكولاري لن يعاقب دروغبا لمفاوضته انتر ميلان 
• ليفربول يفتقد جهود توريس 
• المدريدي ينوي التعاقد مع لاعبين 
• برشلونة يرصد بلحاج 
• كلمة اليوم : أهلاً بالاعلاميين الرياضيين العرب محمد سعد الشنطي 
• فريق الشعلة للمكفوفين إلى سورية 
• مراكز متقدمة لمدارس الاتحاد بالبطولات المختلفة 
• فوز «الصريح والخنساء» بألقاب ضاحية «تربية اربد الثانية» 
• ادارة جديدة لنادي شباب الفحيص 
• الاستقلال يتغيب أمام الأرثوذكسي بالدوري النسوي لكرة القدم 
• الطرمان يرعى سباق اختراق الضاحية لمدارس مادبا 
• الحسين يتغلب على الوحدات بهدفين في اعتزال عبيدات 
• روهر مدربا جديدا للنجم التونسي 
• المنتخب الاماراتي لكرة اليد يصل عمان غدا 
• عملية جراحية ناجحة للاعب منتخب السلة عابدين 
• مواجهات قوية في الدوري المصري لكرة القدم 
• ختام ذهاب دوري النساء لكرة اليد .. اليوم 
• بعد فوزه على الفيصلي .. الوحدات يتصدر دوري الناشئين لكرة القدم 
• زاهر رئيسا للاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم 
• لقاءات مثيرة ببطولة الوفاء للحسين للتايكواندو 

• فن وثقافة 
• باكير ترعى اختتام فعاليات مهرجان المسرح الاردني
• افتتاح معرض «معا» في المتحف الوطني للفنون الجميلة
• عطا عبدالوهاب يوقع كتابه «سيرة عمل سياسي» في «الاورفلي» 
• غسان عبدالخالق يحاضر عن «السيرة الذاتية العربية» 
• افتتاح معرض محمود صادق «ذكريات الروح» في مركز رؤى للفنون 
• دليل الفن والثقافة 
• «من مذكرات صحافية» كتاب جديد للزميلة خلود الجاعوني 
• الشاعر نجيب خداري رئيسا جديدا لبيت الشعر في المغرب 
• الزميل خالد سامح يصدر مجموعته القصصية الأولى «نافذة هروب» 
• انطلاق الموسم الثالث من «حكايات سمسم» 
• نصف قرن من الشعر البريطاني 
• ملف خاص عن محمود درويش في العدد الجديد من«بانيبال» 
• «انتفاضة» ديوان شعري سويدي عن فلسطين 
• تركيب صورة العالم المتخيل 
• كمن يكتب شيئا : ملتقيان عن الرواية في عمان موسى حوامدة 
• رؤية جادة في تحليل أركان زمن المعلومات الحالي 

• منوعات 
• إغلاق شركة أدوية نيجيرية بسبب وفاة 25 رضيعا
• أميتاب باتشان ينام ومسدسه تحت وسادته
• الفاتيكان يدافع عن موقفه بشأن محاكمة غاليلي قبل 400 عام 
• انبعاثات الغازات السامة وصلت إلى مستويات قياسية 
• دراسة : تناول البيض يومياً قد يسبب السكري 
• أجهزة الكمبيوتر في «البنتاغون» تقع ضحية فيروس 
• المكسيك تسمح للمرضى الميؤوس من شفائهم رفض العلاج 
• إيران تنجح بـإطلاق مسبار 2 الى الفضاء 
• دراسة : الانترنت يلعب دورا في نضوج الشباب 
• الولايات المتحدة الامريكية تعيش أزمة أمنية منذ 10 أسابيع 
• البقدونس يقوي النظر ويفتح الشهية 
• طفل ألماني يصدم سيارة معلمته بسيارة اخرى لانها طردته من الفصل 
• وفاة اكبر معمر في العالم بالولايات المتحدة عن 115 عاما 
• روما تحارب الطيور بـ «الاصوات الحادة» 
• ايمي واينهاوس بدأت رسميا إجراءات الطلاق من زوجها 
• «أغانينا» .. مئة أغنية لتعليم طلبة المدارس الموسيقى والغناء 
• الجواسيس يغزون الدراما المصرية بمسلسلين جديدين في عام 2009 
*******************


الراي يومية عربية سياسية /الاردن / السبت 29/11/2008



مقتل 17 أجنبيا فـي (مذبحة مومباي) وتواصل المعارك لتحرير الرهائن
الذهبي يلقي خطاب الملك إلى مؤتمر تمويل التنمية فـي قطر
عطلة الأضحى من السابع إلى الحادي عشر من الشهر المقبل
241 مليون دينار العجز الجاري للموازنة فـي نهاية ايلول
طقس لطيف نهاراً وبارد ليلاً
اكتمال وصول حجاج المملكة براً إلى المدينة المنورة
خطف بريطاني فـي دلتا النيجر
مؤشر البورصة ينهي تداولات بانخفاض 1ر4%
زعيم معارض ثان يترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة فـي تونس
شهيد فـي غزة وإصابة 6 جنود إسرائيليين فـي قصف مدفعي
إيران ترحب بإجراء مباحثات مع أوباما
الآلاف يتظاهرون ضد الاتفاقية الأمنية والصدر يعلن الحداد 3 أيام
27 مليون يعيشون حياة الرق فـي العالم
النفط يهبط 3 دولارات عشية اجتماع منظمة اوبك
اعتصام تضامني مع صحافـي لبناني تعرض لاعتداء
طالبان تقتل 13 جنديا وشرطيـا أفغـانيـا بكمين
7 قتلى فـي عملية انتحارية بمنطقة القبائل الباكستانية
تصاعد الازمة فـي تايلاند والشرطة تطلب من المتظاهرين إخلاء مطار فـي بانكوك
واشنطن: المفاعل السوري المزعوم لم يكن مخصصا للأغراض السلمية
مدفيديف يعلن فـي كوبا عودة روسيـــا الى اميركــا اللاتينية
اثيوبيا تنسحب من الصومال (قبل نهاية العام) والأمم المتحدة تحذر من فراغ أمني
الاوروبيون منقسمون حول طريقة مساعدة الاكثر فقرا
استنكار أميركي نمساوي لإعدام الصين عالما متهما بالتجسس لصالح تايوان
الامم المتحدة تندد بالتوقيفات التعسفية (المعممة) فـي السودان

*****

ثقافة وفـنون 

مؤتمر إربد يختتم فعالياته بقراءة دور الرعيل الأول فـي الحياة الثقافية 
(شومان) ينتدي فـي أربعين طمليه .. أصابهم رحيلك بالأسى 
إبداعات من السينما الآٍسيوية والإفريقية فـي مهرجان دبي 

 محلـيـات 

الامير فيصل يحضر نشاطات في المعسكر الثاني لمبادرة أجيال السلام 
1178 يتيماً مكفولاً لدى صندوق الزكاة ..وغالبية الكافلين سيدات 
الاردنية لتأهيل ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة تنظم حفل زفاف جماعي 

إقتصـاد 

الاردن والمانيا يوقعان اتفاقية انمائية بقيمة 5ر92 مليون يورو 
الازمة الاقتصادية تسلط الضوء على التمويل الاسلامي 
مدى وموتورولا تدخلان تقنيّة واي ماكس إلى الأردن 

 ريـاضــة 

تكريم عربي للامراء فيصل وعلي وهيا.. وكوكبة اعلامية عربية 
40 لاعبا لقائمة المنتخب الوطني تصفيات البطولة الاسيوية لكرة القدم 
الوحدات والفيصلي يترقبان قرعة الدور الثاني لدوري ابطال العرب.. اليوم 
المزيد



الانباط يومية سياسية - العدد 1289 السبت 29/11/2008 عمان - الأردن 


 صلاح: البعثة تقدم أفضل الخدمات المميزة لحجاج بيت الله الحرام  
 الامير فيصل يحضر عددا من نشاطات المعسكر الثاني لمبادرة أجيال السلام  
   الذهبي يلقي خطاب جلالة الملك الى مؤتمر تمويل التنمية في قطر  
  مركز الاميرة بسمة للشباب ينفذ ورشة تدريبية حول مسرح الظل والدمى  
   الشواقفة يعلن انشاء مركز للابداع والتميز وفتح باب الابتعاث للطلبة المتفوقين  
  جرحى بتوغل إسرائيلي في غزة وهنية ينتقد قرارات الجامعة  
    اتهامات لإخوان مصر بتسييس تظاهرات غزة لإحراج الحكومة   
 العثور على 24 جثة يرفع عدد القتلى إلى 154..الشرطة الهندية تعلن تحرير رهائن المركز اليهودي بمومباي  
   اليابان تسحب قواتها نهائيا من العراق نهاية العام   
  القراصنة الصوماليون يفرجون عن سفينة ويخطفون أخرى  
  إثيوبيا تسحب قواتها من الصومال قبل نهاية العام  
  سوزوكي تحقق أفضل نتيجة لها في رالي اليابان  
  توسع أعمال «زيروكس الإمارات» في مجال التصوير الجرافيكي بنسبة تزيد عن 400% خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية  
    تقدم ميلان وسيسكا وسانت إتيان بكأس الاتحاد الأوروبي  
  سمير زاهر يحتفظ برئاسة الاتحاد المصري لكرة القدم رغم قرار الإبعاد  
المزيد




الراي يومية عربية سياسية /الاردن / الجمعة 28/11/2008


(النواب) يقر موازنة 2009 بأغلبية 77 صوتا
الملكة رانيا تطلق جائزة المدير المتميز
الملك يعزي رئيسة الهند بضحايا الهجمات الإرهابية فـي مومباي
الذهبي والبشير يؤكدان الحرص على توسيع التعاون الاقتصادي بين الاردن والسودان
(مذبحة مومباي) تخلف 125 قتيلا بينهم10 أجانب
الاردنيون فـي مومباي بخير واصابة مدير (مكتب الملكية)
الملكية) تعلق رحلاتها إلى بانكوك وتستمر إلى مومباي
بورصة عمان تنهض بعد كبوة مع تزايد الطلب باغراء الأسعار الرخيصة
الاردن يسجل عقارا جديدا لعلاج سرطان الدم الحبيبي
البرلمان العراقي يصادق على الاتفاقية الامنيـة ويـقـر وثيقـة الاصلاح السياسي
أمطار متفرقة اليوم .. وطقس لطيف غدا
عباس يرحب وحماس تنتقد قرار الوزراء العرب حول (الشرعيات الفلسطينية)
3 قتلى بانفجار فـي حافلة بصنعاء
انتعاش الأسهم الأوروبية وارتفاع سعر الذهب وتراجع النفط
وزراء العدل العرب يبحثون فـي بيروت مواجهة الارهاب
البرادعي يدعو سوريا الى الشفافية فـي تحقيق نووي
انقسام أطلسي حول ضم جورجيا وأوكرانيا للحلف
5 قتلى بانفجار قنابل يدوية فـي بيدوة مقر البرلمان الصومالي
مصرع جنديين بريطانيين واسترالي و4 افغان فـي هجمات متفرقة
بانكوك معزولة بعد اغلاق مطاراتها وسومشـاي يعلن حالة الطـوارىء
المحكمة الدولية بقضية قتلة الحريري قد تبدأ اعمالها فـي اذار
ادارة بوش ستترك موضوع فتح مكتب (رعاية مصالح) فـي طهران الى أوباما
الامم المتحدة تتهم الخرطوم بخرق الهدنة فـي دارفور
توقيف 11 مشتبها بهم فـي بلجيكا بناء على مذكرة مغربية

ملحق الثقافة 
الليبرالية الجديدة.. الأجزاء البرانية للظاهرة 
رسمي أبو علي في الأعمال الكاملة فنون من الشعر والسرد القصصي 
بيتر آكرويد.. من سيرة لندن إلى حكاية نهرها 
 إقتصـاد 
هبوط المعنويات الاقتصادية فـي منطقة اليورو وتوقع خفض الفائدة 
حكومة الكويت تعتزم تقديم مشروع قانون لتنظيم البورصة الى البرلمان 
المشاركة فـي المنتدى الدولي لتكنولوجيات المعلومات 

محلـيـات 
ابو هديب:الخطة الاستراتيجية للبلديات تركز على البنية التحتية 
عيادات الاختصاص فـي مستشفيات إربد تباشر عملها السبت 
وزير الأوقاف يلتقي رئيس مؤسسة الادلاء السعودية 
 ريـاضــة 
أربعة طواقم اردنية تخترق مراحل رالي دبي الدولي اليوم 
تاخير انطلاق إياب دوري المحترفين لكرة القدم حتى 6 شباط القادم 
الفيصلي والوحدات فـي قمة دوري ت16 لكرة القدم اليوم 

المزيد...



العرب اليوم .. الجمعة 28/11/2008

 امطار متفرقة اليوم وطقس لطيف غدا 

 الذهبي يبحث مع الرئيس السوداني التعاون الاقتصادي والتجاري 

 مجلس النواب يقر الموازنة بتخفيض النفقات الجارية 10% 

 ابو هديب يبحث سير العمل بمشروع التنمية الاقليمية والمحلية مع الممولين 

 الملك يعزي رئيسة الهند بضحايا الهجمات الإرهابية في مومباي 

 برقية شكر إلى الملك من المشاركين في مؤتمر رسالة عمان 

 الذكرى 37 لاستشهاد المرحوم وصفي التل.. اليوم 

 حملة الخبز والديمقراطية تعقد مؤتمراً صحافياً غدا 

 وفاة و4 اصابات بحادثي سير 

 وزارة الاوقاف تحذر ممن يدعون تأمين تأشيرات للحج 

 المدينة الإعلامية من بين أفضل 20 شركة عالمية 

 جلالتها تكرم الفائزين بجائزة الملكة رانيا العبدالله للمعلم المتميز 

 الموافقة على ادخال عقار جديد لعلاج مرضى سرطان الدم في المملكة 

المزيد



الراي يومية عربية سياسية /الاردن / الخميس27/11/2008


العناوين

الملك يشارك فـي فعاليات يوم سلاح الهندسة
الملكة رانيا تفتتح المعرض السنوي للحرف اليدوية الذي تنظمه مؤسسة نهر الاردن
40 ألف عداد كهرباء يتم التلاعب بها فـي محافظات الوسط
(النواب) يستمع لرد الحكومة ويصوت على الموازنة اليوم
القبض على محتال أوهم 200 شخص بتأمين قبولات جامعية وتأشيرات حج
السفير الاميركي يؤكد التزام بلاده ببرنامج المساعدات المقررة للأردن
الاردن والسودان يؤكدان على تطوير العلاقات الاقتصادية ويوقعان 18 اتفاقية تعاون
طقس لطيف اليوم وامطار خفيفة الجمعة
صناديق محلية وأجنبية تنفذ عمليات شراء كبيرة فـي بورصة عمان
الخرافـي: امير الكويت لن يحل مجلس الامة
العرب يقررون ارسال مساعدات عاجلة الى غزة ويطالبون عباس الاستمرار بمنصبه لحين اتمام المصالحة
السعودية تنفي دعم حلفائها فـي الانتخابات اللبنانية
80 قتيلا و250 جريحا فـي هجمات بمدينة بومباي الهندية
تجربة روسية ناجحة لصاروخ عابر للقـارات من (جيل جـديـد)
استفتاء على الاتفاقية الامنية فـي تموز والبرلمان العراقي يؤجل التصويت الى اليوم
مقتل 5 أفراد شرطة و25 مسلحا فـي افغانستان
محتجزو الناقلة السعودية يطالبون بتسريع دفع الفدية والقوات الصومالية تتعهد بانقاذ سفينة يمنية
تجربة صاروخية ايرانية جديدة وسط توترات نووية
تقطع السبل بالاف المسافرين عقب حصار مطار بانكوك والغاء 402 رحلة
المانيا تزود اسلام اباد بثلاث غواصات وبريطانيا ترحب بالاصلاحات الباكستانية
اوباما يختار بول فولكر لرئاسة فريق اقتصادي لحل الازمة المالية
أميركا تحذر من هجوم محتمل لـ (القاعدة) على شبكات النقل في نيويورك
توقيف ناشط سوداني بتهمة اجراء اتصالات مع المحكمة الجنائية الدولية
مؤتمر فـي تونس يطالب بتجديد الخطاب الديني الموجه للشبان المسلمين

إقتصـاد 
تجار المواد الغذائية يثمنون قرار (المركزي) تخفيف شروط الاقتراض 
7 شركات اردنية تشارك بمعرض (الخمسة الكبار) في دبي 
بدء التقدّم لعطاء ترددات الجيل الثالث منتصف الشهر المقبل 

 ثقافة وفـنون 
العرض السوري (إيقاعات رملية).. مستويات رمزية تدين الفساد 
(المر والرمان) لنجوى نجار يفتتح مهرجان دبي السينمائي 
إطلاق فعاليات المؤتمر الثاني لمدينة إربد ماضياً وحاضراً 

ريـاضــة 
الفيصلي/2 وادي النيص /1 فـي دوري ابطال العربي لكرة القدم 
الاردن (2) سوريا (0) فـي بطولة النروج الودية بكرة القدم 
الحسين يلتقي الوحدات باعتزال مدافعــه عبيـدات. . غـــدا 
 محلـيـات 
الأمير الحسن يدعو لتسريع الحركة من أجل الحوار والتعاون الديني 
(الاطباء) تؤكد عدم مشاركتها بلائحة اجورمستشفى الاميرحمزة 
(شباب من اجل السلام) يدعو الى عالم خال من الحروب 




عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم 
الخميس 27/11/2008



صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية ‏
• القائد الأعلى يشارك بفعاليات عسكرية
• «8» مصانع تتوقف عن الإنتاج و توقع تسريح 7 آلاف عامل
• الملك يزور كوريا الجنوبية الأحد 
• مصادر سورية: الأسد في عمان بعد عيد الاضحى 
• شخصية بارزة لـ «الدستور»:التعديل الوزاري على حكومة الذهبي بعد العيد بفترة 
• زيارة الأسرى في سجون اسرائيل.. فرحه بلغة خاصة 
• مجلس النواب يصوت على الموازنة اليوم 
• طلب نيابي باستجواب 4 وزراء 
• مساعدات عربية غذائية وطبية فورية الى غزة 
• توقيع 18 اتفاقية ومذكرة تفاهم بين الاردن والسودان 
• دراسة لفرض ضريبة على استخدام الطرق الخارجية 
• «الأوراق المالية» تقرر نشر أسماء مالكي أكثر من 1% من الاسهم 
• الأمير الحسن يدعو إلى إعادة تعريف الفقرمن منطلق الصالح الانساني 
• مومباي: احتجاز رهائن وهجمات تودي بحياة 80 شخصا 
• إعلان الفائزين بجائزة الملكة رانيا للمعلم المتميز اليوم 
• رؤية هلال ذي الحجة مساء اليوم مستحيلة 
• القبض على محتالين استخدما بطاقات ائتمان ووثائق مزورة 
• «العمل» توقف استقدام العمالة الوافدة للشركات المدرجة على القوائم السوداء 
• الحكومة تمدد الاغلاق المالي «للقطار الخفيف» أربعة أشهر
• الملكة رانيا تفتتح المعرض السنوي الثالث عشر للحرف اليدوية 
• توقيع 18 اتفاقية ومذكرة تفاهم بين الأردن والسودان 
• قافلة مساعدات الى قطاع غزة 
• جودة: الصحافة والاعلام ليسا وظيفة وانما رسالة نبيلة 
• السفير العايد: توجيهات ملكية برعاية الاسرى الاردنيين في السجون الاسرائيلية 
• البيت الابيض يحجب النسخة الانكليزية للاتفاقية الامنية 
• آلاف المصريين يتظاهرون احتجاجا على حصار غزة 
• كلفة الحملة الانتخابية الأميركية تجاوزت 5 مليارات دولار، 
• تل ابيب تطلب شراء 75 مقاتلة خفية 
• بوش: نجاحنا في العراق سيحبط تطلعات إيران للهيمنة ويحرم القاعدة من منطلق آمن لشن هجمات 
• «تنظيم الاتصالات» تعلن عن الفائز في عطاء ترخيص ترددات الجيل الثالث 21 شباط المقبل 
• السفير الامريكي يؤكد التزام بلاده بتقديم المساعدات المقررة للاردن للاعوام المقبلة 
• المصري يؤكد أهمية التواصل الثقافي والاجتماعي والسياحي بين الاردن واسبانيا 
• مايك ديفرو: إعلان الإفلاس ليس خياراً لجنرال موتورز والمساعدة «قرض» وليست عملية إنقاذ 
• توقعات بانخفاض أجور العمال.. وتراجع القوة الشرائية في العالم 
• منتخبنا الوطني يجتاز سوريا ويتصدر 
• الفيصلي «يتخطى» وادي النيص.. ويتأهل 
• قراءة في تأهله إلى دور الـ «16» لدوري الأبطال العرب : الوحدات .. عزف عربي، 
• بطولة خريف مركز عمان لفروسية القفز عن الحواجز اليوم 
• جاهزية عالية وحسابات دقيقة للفرق الأردنية في رالي دبي 

• محليات ومحافظات
• القائد الاعلى يشارك بفعاليات عسكرية
• الملكة رانيا تفتتح المعرض السنوي الثالث عشر للحرف اليدوية
• «8» مصانع تتوقف عن الانتاج و توقع تسريح 7 آلاف عامل 
• توقيع 18 اتفاقية ومذكرة تفاهم بين الأردن والسودان 
• الملك يزور كوريا الجنوبية الأحد 
• قافلة مساعدات الى قطاع غزة 
• مصادر سورية: الأسد في عمان بعد عيد الاضحى 
• شخصية بارزة لـ «الدستور»:التعديل الوزاري على حكومة الذهبي بعد العيد بفترة 
• جودة: الصحافة والاعلام ليسا وظيفة وانما رسالة نبيلة 
• زيارة الأسرى في سجون اسرائيل.. فرحه بلغة خاصة 
• مجلس النواب يصوت على الموازنة اليوم 
• طلب نيابي باستجواب 4 وزراء 
• السفير العايد: توجيهات ملكية برعاية الاسرى الاردنيين في السجون الاسرائيلية 
• مساعدات عربية غذائية وطبية فورية الى غزة 
• توقيع 18 اتفاقية ومذكرة تفاهم بين الاردن والسودان 
• بدران: المدرسة الفكرية الأردنية تقوم على التعددية الحزبية والسياسية 
• الدعوة لتوفير الدعم لتنفيذ خطة النهوض بالأغوار 
• الاعتداءات على الاشجار المعمرة لغايات التدفئة تهدد الثروة الحرجية في شمال المملكة 
• دراسة لفرض ضريبة على استخدام الطرق الخارجية 
• «الأوراق المالية» تقرر نشر أسماء مالكي أكثر من 1% من الاسهم 
• الأمير الحسن يدعو إلى إعادة تعريف الفقرمن منطلق الصالح الانساني 
• المشاركة في ورشة تدعيم البرلمانيين العرب بتونس 
• «الاردن للدراسات» يطلع «النواب» على توصيات ورشتي عمل حول الموازنة 
• «قانونية النواب» تناقش القانون المؤقت لـ «البورصات الاجنبية» 
• الزوايدة يقدم أربعة استجوابات لوزراء الطاقة والمالية والصناعة والتجارة والبيئة 
• «النواب» يصوت على الموازنة اليوم 
• المشاقبة يتفقد الجمعيات الخيرية في الأغوار الجنوبية 
• إطلاق الموقع الالكتروني الجديد للمجلس القضائي 
• اتفاقية لدعم تنفيذ البرنامج الوطني دكتور لكل مصنع 
• مؤتمر تربوي في القصر يوصي بدراسة ظاهرة الغش 
• «اليرموك» تستضيف رجلي قانون امريكيين 
• استحداث برنامج ماجستير ترجمة فرنسي - عربي في «الاردنية» 
• انتخابات مجلس طلبة «الاردنية» تشهد حراكا ملحوظا 
• «أصدقاء الإنسان» تدعو «الجامعة العربية» الى القيام بواجباتها تجاه فلسطينيي العراق 
• عودة: قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية رسخ العمل بالتخصص القضائي 
• رئيس المؤتمر الاستشاري للشعب الصيني يزور البحر الميت 
• مومباي: احتجاز رهائن وهجمات تودي بحياة 80 شخصا 
• إعلان الفائزين بجائزة الملكة رانيا للمعلم المتميز اليوم 
• سفير كوريا الجنوبية يؤكد أهمية زيارة الملك لبلاده في تحسين العلاقات الثنائية 
• القائد الاعلى يشارك بفعاليات يوم سلاح الهندسة الملكي 
• البشير يلتقي أمين عام الجامعة العربية ووزراء خارجية عرب 
• ندوة توعية مرورية في مدرسة جاوا الأساسيه للبنات 
• ندوة حول آليات إشراك الشباب بعملية التنمية السياسية 
• بعثة حج الجامعة الأردنية تغادر إلى الديار المقدسة 
• بدء استقبال طلبات دعم مشروعات البحث العلمي.. الاثنين 
• هيئة "كلنا الاردن" في الكرك تنظم دورة تدريبة حول التطوير الوظيفي 
• توزيع مساعدات وطرود غذائية على فقراء في الرمثا 
• الامير فيصل يلتقي المشاركين في «أجيال السلام» 
• رؤية هلال ذي الحجة مساء اليوم مستحيلة 
• وفاة سبعيني غرقا وعشريني دهسا 
• «العمل الإسلامي» يقترح على الحكومة الغاء وزارة التنمية السياسية 
• القبض على مطلوب بقضايا احتيال في الزرقاء 
• القبض على محتالين استخدما بطاقات ائتمان ووثائق مزورة 
• السفير الهاجري : القمة الأردنية القطرية انعطافة ايجابية كبيرة في العلاقات الثنائية 
• وزير الزراعة: «المناطحة» سبب نفوق غزلان دبين 
• «العمل» توقف استقدام العمالة الوافدة للشركات المدرجة على القوائم السوداء 
• الحكومة تمدد الاغلاق المالي «للقطار الخفيف» أربعة أشهر 
• برنامج لياقة وتوجيه وطني في مراكز للتدريب المهني 
• «الأمانة» تنظم ورشة حول «الوقاية من العنف الأسري» 
• «الأمانة» تنقل 3500 شجرة من أرصفة منطقة بدر 
• بعثة حج أمانة عمان تغادر إلى الديار المقدسة 
• بعثة الحج الخاصة بالمصابين العسكريين تغادر الى الديار المقدسة 
• اطلاق اسم «اسمى خضر» على احد ايام حملة دولية للدفاع عن المرأة 
• تفويج الدفعة الثانية من الحجاج الأردنيين الى مكة المكرمة 
• بعثة حج الدفاع المدني تغادر الى الديار المقدسة 
• حق الرد 
• مع الناس باشراف : شذى عساف 
• «الاشغال» تباشر بتحسين مدخل الطفيلة الشمالي 
• مشاريع خدمية وتنموية لبلدية دير ابي سعيد 
• حلقة نقاشية في العقبة بعنوان «المرأة في وثائق ومبادرات الإصلاح» 
• «التربية» تطرح عطاء لبناء مدرسة جديدة في بلدة الكرامة 
• «الصحفيين» تعقد لقاء مفتوحا حول العلاقات الأردنية الأوروبية 
• السقا يطالب باقامة «ملتقى عربي ودولي لمقاومة التطبيع» 
• رابطة علماء بلاد الشام تستنكر صمت العرب والمسلمين حيال حصار غزة 
• تضامنا مع زميل لهم محكوم بـ«67» مؤبداً .. أسيران يرفضان استقبال ذويهما برحلة الثلاثاء 
• بشارة : استخدام القضية الفلسطينية في المسألة القومية وسيلة لا هدفا 
• «نور» على سرير الشفاء بحالة الخطر ينتظر كلية شقيقه المحاصر في غزة 
• أهالي: الأيام والزمن والوحشية الاسرائيلية تركت آثارها على ملامح الأسرى 
• «جنون الزنزانة» عرض أزياء لمجلس طلبة «الارثوذكسية» 
• أسامة أمسيح على قناة anb 
• جرادات يرعى حفل تخريج دورة لغة الاشارة التأسيسية للصم 
• خوري يفتتح البازار السنوي لـ «الارثوذوكسية» 
• البطاينة سفيرة للاتحاد الدولي لصاحبات الأعمال والمهن 
• البخيت يحاضر في «الزرقاء الخاصة» 
• «الممرضين» تكرم الحاصلين على شهادة دولية في ادارة المخاطر 
• تخريج المشاركين بدورة «المركز العالمي للألماس» 

• عربي ودولي
• البيت الابيض يحجب النسخة الانكليزية للاتفاقية الامنية
• آلاف المصريين يتظاهرون احتجاجا على حصار غزة
• كلفة الحملة الانتخابية الأميركية تجاوزت 5 مليارات دولار، 
• تل ابيب تطلب شراء 75 مقاتلة خفية 
• بوش: نجاحنا في العراق سيحبط تطلعات إيران للهيمنة ويحرم القاعدة من منطلق آمن لشن هجمات 
• توقيف سوداني بتهمة الاتصال مع المحكمة الجنائية الدولية 
• مصدر لبناني: سليمان طلب من إيران أسلحة للجيش 
• طالبان تهدد بشن هجمات على خمس دول غربية 
• جرائم ضد الطفل وإجراءات تونسية للحد منها ينقصها وعي المواطن 
• موشيه يعلون: عرفات استخدم اتفاقات أوسلو كمحطة لتدمير إسرائيل تدريجيا 
• دمشق : ادعاءات وجود برامج تسلح نووي في سوريا «مفبركة» 
• الاحتلال يسمح بدخول معونات محدودة الى غزة 
• «الشعبية»: انتخاب عباس رئيسا لدولة فلسطين سيعزز الانقسام 
• الاحتلال يقتل فلسطينية في قلنديا بـ «الضرب المبرح» 
• رايس تستبعد إقامة مكتب تمثيل في إيران حاليا 
• مؤتمر دولي في تونس يدعو لتجديد الخطاب الديني الموجه للشباب المسلم 
• اختطاف 4 صحفيين في شمال الصومال 
• سفير الرياض في كينيا: المفاوضات مع خاطفي «سيريوس ستار» تحرز تقدما 
• العرب يبحثون سبل كسر الحصار والمصالحة الفلسطينية وتقويم عملية السلام 
• مدفيدف في هافانا اليوم لتنشيط التحالف مع كوبا 
• اعدام عشرة اشخاص بينهم امرأة شنقا في طهران 
• تقرير: باكستان تعتزم شراء غواصات ألمانية 
• جنرال: قوات حفظ السلام في دارفور تفتقر الى الرجال والعتاد والمروحيات 
• اطراف صومالية تتفق على تقاسم السلطة 
• موسكو تحتج على واشنطن بشأن حادث لدبلوماسييها في بغداد 
• 25 قتيلا بانفجار صهريج نفط في غانا 
• مقتل جنديين اميركيين واصابة اثنين في الموصل 

• مال وإعمال 
• «تنظيم الاتصالات» تعلن عن الفائز في عطاء ترخيص ترددات الجيل الثالث 21 شباط المقبل
• السفير الامريكي يؤكد التزام بلاده بتقديم المساعدات المقررة للاردن للاعوام المقبلة
• المصري يؤكد أهمية التواصل الثقافي والاجتماعي والسياحي بين الاردن واسبانيا 
• مايك ديفرو: إعلان الإفلاس ليس خياراً لجنرال موتورز والمساعدة «قرض» وليست عملية إنقاذ 
• توقعات بانخفاض أجور العمال.. وتراجع القوة الشرائية في العالم 
• الأردن يشارك في قمة الأزمة المالية ومؤتمر تمويل التنمية فـي الدوحة 
o USAID تتعاون مع غرفة تجارة الكرك * لتعزيز الخدمات التجارية 
o USAID ترفع معدلات كفاءة الري في الشونة الشمالية 
• نمو مبيعات المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية بنسبة 57% وبقيمة 105 ملايين دينار 
• مشاركة اردنية بمعرض «الخمسة الكبار» في دبي 
• «الجسر العربي للملاحة» تقر زيادة الرسوم لميناءي العقبة ونويبع 
• «البحرين والكويت» يتطلع لدمج وحدته الاسلامية 
• تراجع ثقة المستهلكين الامريكيين 
• انكماش الاقتصاد البريطاني بأسرع وتيرة منذ عقدين 
• أوباما يعين بول فولكر على رأس فريق «الاقتصاديين» 
• اقتصاد البحرين يسجل نموا بـلغ 8,1 % 
• الكويت تراجع مشروعا مشتركا بـ 19 مليار دولار 
• المفوضية الاوروبية تقر خطة تحفيز بـ 200 مليار يورو 
• «المركزي الصيني» يخفض اسعار الفائدة 
• اضراب يشل حركة الطيران في اليونان 
• اجتماع «العشرين» نيسان المقبل في لندن 
• اسعار السيارات الامريكية تسجل ارتفاعا بنحو 10 % 
• 4 ملايين دولار ارباح «الوطنية تليكوم» الربعية في الجزائر 
• الين يرتفع بدعم خطة التحفيز الأمريكية 
• انهيار الاسواق في الهند يبدد أحلام الطبقة الوسطى 
• مؤسسة تمويل جديدة في أبوظبي لاحتواء تداعيات الازمة 
• النفط يرتفع بعد تخفيض أسعار الفائدة الصينية 
• «المركزي الأوروبي» مستعد لخفض جديد لأسعار الفائدة 
• ائتلاف الخير يقدم مساعدات لأهالي غزة 
• «تعمير الأردنية» تعتمد «القدرة» لتوريد نوافذ «U-P.V.C» لعدد من مشاريعها 
• تحديث أجهزة التلفاز في فندق القصر موتروبول 
• تجار المواد الغذائية يثمنون قرار «المركزي» تخفيف شروط الاقتراض 
• الصرايرة يتفقد مركز جمرك العمري 
• بنك ستاندرد تشارترد يفوز بلقب بنك العام للسلع ومشتقات الطاقة 
• مقاولو الجنوب يعانون من تأخر «الاشغال » عن صرف مطالباتهم المالية 
• تحديث أجهزة التلفاز في فندق القصر موتروبول 
• تجار المواد الغذائية يثمنون قرار «المركزي» تخفيف شروط الاقتراض 
• الصرايرة يتفقد مركز جمرك العمري 
• بنك ستاندرد تشارترد يفوز بلقب بنك العام للسلع ومشتقات الطاقة 
• مقاولو الجنوب يعانون من تأخر «الاشغال » عن صرف مطالباتهم المالية 
• مايك ديفرو: إعلان الإفلاس ليس خياراً لجنرال موتورز والمساعدة «قرض» وليست عملية إنقاذ 
• مراجعون يشتكون من تأخير انجاز المعاملات في «اراضي المفرق» 
• هيئة الأوراق المالية تسجل أوراقا مالية جديدة 
• بدء اجتماعات الدورة الـ«35» للمنظمة العربية للتنمية الصناعية والتعدين 

• رياضة 
• منتخبنا الوطني يجتاز سوريا ويتصدر
• الفيصلي «يتخطى» وادي النيص.. ويتأهل
• قراءة في تأهله إلى دور الـ «16» لدوري الأبطال العرب : الوحدات .. عزف عربي، 
• بطولة خريف مركز عمان لفروسية القفز عن الحواجز اليوم 
• جاهزية عالية وحسابات دقيقة للفرق الأردنية في رالي دبي 
• بن همام يوبخ فيلابان ويكشف تآمره بالوثائق 
• الكبار يحسمون تأهلهم الى الدور الثاني قبل الجولة الأخيرة 
• جنوب انكلترا ينتظر ميلان بشغف 
• جلسة لتقييم أداء حكام دوري المحترفين للكرة 
• العراقي ياسين عمال مديراً فنياً لكرة الجزيرة 
• شلبايه مطلوب للترسانة المصري 
• الان بي ايه : ليكرز يحقق الفوز رغم معاناة نجمه براينت 
• اتحاد السباحة ينظم ورشة عمل خاصة بالمدربين 
• الأميرة رحمة تكرّم أصحاب الانجاز من نشامى منتخبات الجمباز 
• كلمة اليوم : وتأهل قطبا الكرة الأردنية محمد سعد الشنطي 
• ختام سباق اختراق ضاحية «تربية اربد الثانية» 
• «سكينة وطبريا» في نهائي بطولة مراكز الأمير علي للواعدات بالكرة 
• اتحاد الجيوجتسو يواصل تحضيراته لتنظيم بطولة العالم 
• كرة الشهابية تعسكر في العقبة 
• زين ثالثا في سلة تحت «15» عاما 
• الدور قبل النهائي لسلة تحت «17» عاما اليوم 
• دورة المدربين الآسيوية بالكرة تواصل فعالياتها 
• منتخب الخماسي يتفوق على جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا وديا بالكرة 
• تخريج دورات رياضية متخصصة في اتحاد الشرطة 
• وفد نادي الجواد العربي لفروسية القفز عن الحواجز يتوجه الى سوريا غداً 
• اتحاد الكرة يبرم مع شركة وائل عواد اتفاقية رعاية بطولة الخماسي التنشيطية 
• العيد الثاني للإعلاميين الرياضيين العرب : وصول قطر .. ووفود السعودية والكويت والإمارات وموريتانيا تصل اليوم 
• كونتادور يفوز بجائزة الدراجة الذهبية 
• استبعاد زاهر من انتخابات الاتحاد المصري للكرة 
• احتمال عودة ثلاثي ارسنال سانيا ونصري واديبايور 
• ارسنال يعزز بنيته الادارية 
• المفكرة الكروية العالمية 
• طرح تذاكر المونديال للبيع اعتبارا من شباط المقبل 
• عالم الراليات : الويلزي كايف سيصبح أصغر سائق يشارك في بطولة العالم 
• لوف يطلب من بالاك حسن اختيار ألفاظه العلنية 
• كولون يريد إعادة بودولسكي إلى صفوفه 
• بايرن سيقاتل من اجل الاحتفاظ بشفاينشتايغر 
• الاماراتي خليل يحصل على فرصة التدريب مع تشلسي 

• فن وثقافة
• منتدى عبدالحميد شومان الثقافي يتذكر محمد طمليه في أربعينه
• الأميرة ريم علي تفتتح معرض «نافـذة عـلى الفـن العربي المعاصـر»
• جريس سماوي يفتتح المؤتمر الثاني لمدينة اربد ماضياً وحاضراً 
• ختام مهرجان المسرح الأردني الخامس عشر .. اليوم 
• يونس العمري يستلهم التاريخ بمعرض «السلط مسيرة ابداع وعطاء» 
• ختام «ملتقى الرواية الأردنية» في مركز الحسين الثقافـي 
• جورج وسوف في «الارينا» الشهر المقبل 
• كامل محادين يحاضر حول تاريخ الأنباط 
• أمسية قصصية في نادي الرواد الثقافـي 
• محمد العامري ينال جائزة الرسم العربية في بينالي الخرافـي 

• منوعات
• مسلسل تليفزيوني عن الشاعر الراحل محمود درويش لرمضان المقبل
• شقاوة الطلاب .. جذب للانتباه وعلاج قاصر
• ملايين الاطفال محرومون من التعليم لتأخر الدول المانحة في دفع التزاماتها 
• المغنية امي وينهاوس تنقل للمستشفى 
• قبض على لص الملايين في ألمانيا ولا تزال بعض الأموال مجهولة المصير 
• الممثلة الكندية اليسون بيل .. مواليد 27 ـ 11 ـ 1985



الراي يومية عربية سياسية /الاردن / الاربعاء 26/11/2008


العناوين
الملك والملكة يعودان من قطر
مناقشات هادئة للموازنة ومطالبات بضبط الانفاق
(بروسيتي) توقف التنقيب عن النفط فـي بئر بالبحر الميت
وفد اهالي الاسرى الاردنيين يزورون ابناءهم فـي السجون الاسرائيلية
منع استخدم المواد الحافظة والمضادات الحيوية فـي تصنيع الألبان
(المركزي) يخفف شروط منح التسهيلات
بورصة عمان تلتقط أنفاسها مدفوعة بخفض أسعار الفائدة
(هيئة تنظيم قطاع الطاقة والمعادن) خلفا للمصادر الطبيعية و (تنظيم الكهرباء)
مواجدة : لا خصخصة لمستشفى الأمير حمزة و(النظام الخاص) لتطوير الخدمات الصحية
الاردن يقطف ذهبية (الايمي أورد) عن (الاجتياح)
استقالة الحكومة الكويتية تدخل البلاد فـي أزمة سياسية
إحباط محاولة احتيال على شركة تأمين بادعاء وفاة طفلة
إسرائيل تواصل حصار غزة
الامم المتحدة تدعو لمنع تحقير الاديان وتندد بالعنف ضد النساء
البرلمان العراقي يصوت على الاتفاقية الامنية اليوم
السائق السابق لابن لادن سيصل إلى اليمن (خلال الأسبوع)
استمرار المفاوضات مع خاطفي الناقلة السعودية والسفينة اليمنية




يومية سياسية - العدد 1286 الأربعاء 26/11/2008 عمان - الأردن 


العناوين
 الملك والملكة يعودان إلى أرض الوطن  
رسالة الى الذهبي من نظيره العراقي تتعلق بالاتفاقية الامنية  
 الاميرة بسمة تفتتح مؤتمرا لمناهضة العنف ضد المرأة   
 `النواب` يناقش مشروع قانون الموازنة العامة للدولة   
الجامعة الهاشمية تنظم ندوة بعنوان` حقوق الطفل بين التشريعات المحلية والعالمية`  
إسرائيل تواصل إغلاق معابر غزة والأزمة الإنسانية تتفاقم 
 سليمان في طهران لبحث التطورات الإقليمية والتعاون الثنائي  
أوباما يعين فريقه الاقتصادي ويعد بحل الأزمة المالية 
 الحكومة الكويتية تقدم استقالتها تجنبا للاستجواب   
بنك الوحدة الليبي `بإدارة البنك العربي` أفضل بنك في ليبيا للعام 2008 
العلي تترأٍس الاجتماع السنوي التقييمي لبرنامج اليونيسف في الأردن 
في حديثه لصحيفة الانباط.. مدير عام مؤسسة سكة حديد العقبة يتحدث عن اهم الانجازات لهذا العام  
 المنطقة الحرة بمطار دبي تقود أكثر مشاركة فعالة في معرض الخمسة الكبار  





الراي يومية عربية سياسية
تصدر في عمان - الاردن الثلاثاء 25 تشرين ثاني 2008م 


العناوين

الملك والشيخ حمد يؤكدان الحرص على تفعيل العلاقات الثنائية فـي كافة المجالات
الملكة رانيا تزور متحف الفن الاسلامي فـي الدوحة
انطلاق قوافل المساعدات إلى غزة
مشاريع للبنى التحتية والنقل والطرق فـي المملكـــة بكلفـــة 3ر3 مليار دولار
توفير 150 الف أضحية بسعر 150 دينارا للواحدة
مشاريع للبنى التحتية والنقل والطرق فـي المملكـــة بكلفـــة 3ر3 مليار دولار
الاردن والصين يوقعان اتفاقيات تعاون نووي
مجلس الوزراء يقرر زيادة الاعلاف المصروفة للماشية
صرف راتب شهر اضافـي لمنتفعي صندوق الزكاة قبل عيد الأضحى
(المركزي) يخفض أسعار الفائدة 5ر0 نقطة والاحتياطي النقدي الالزامي نقطة
استمرار التراجع فـي بورصة عمان والاسعار تعود الى مستواها عام 2003
اسرائيل تدخل كميات قليلة من الوقود والغذاء للقطاع

التفاصيل



الانباط يومية سياسية - العدد 1285 الثلاثاء 25/11/2008 عمان - الأردن



العناوين

خلال زيارة ملكية إلى قطر..مباحثات ثنائية في أجواء أخوية عكست علاقة تاريخية متينة بين البلدين 
 جلالة الملكة رانيا تزور متحف الفن الاسلامي في الدوحة 
انطلاق قوافل المساعدات الإنسانية إلى غزة بتوجيهات ملكية  
 اتفاقية لتوزيع مخصصات المعونة الوطنية عبر مكاتب البريد  
الجامعة الهاشمية تنظم ندوة بعنوان` حقوق الطفل بين التشريعات المحلية والعالمية` 
مشعل: حصار غزة عار على النظم العربية والإسلامية 
المالكي يرهن بقاء أميركا باعتماد الاتفاقية..تفجيران يسقطان 18 قتيلا في بغداد 
 خاطفو ناقلة النفط يخفضون الفدية وإيران تلوح باستعمال القوة  
 صحيفة بريطانية: القاعدة تشيد بدور إيران في هجمات اليمن 
المجالي يؤكد ضرورة تكثيف الجهود لتجنب آثار الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية 
 HSBC الاردن يعقد ندوة اقتصادية 
مدير عام شركة زين يفتتح محاضرات لـ`إنجاز` من خلال عرض تفاعلي لطلاب المرحلة الثانوية 

التفاصيل



الانباط يومية سياسية - العدد 1284 الاثنين 24/11/2008 عمان - الأردن 



العناوين

خلال لقائه سفراء الاتحاد الأوروبي في عمان..الملك: على المجتمع الدولي عمل كل مابوسعه لانهاء معاناة غزة 
 يوتيوب يمنح جلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله جائزته الاولى للابداع  
نيابة عن الملك.. رئيس الوزراء يفتتح فعاليات ` مؤتمر ومعرض النقل الدولي الأول ` 
 وزير الاوقاف يرعى حفل وداع الدفعة الاولى من حجاج عرب 1948  
أمين عمان يفتتح حديقة أسماء بنت أبي بكر بكلفة مليون و100 ألف دينار 
 عباس يلوح بانتخابات مبكرة وحماس تتمسك بحوار غير مشروط 
 السعودية تنفي عرض اللجوء السياسي على الملا عمر  
اتفاق روسي أميركي على ضرورة محاربة القراصنة 
معاناة غزة تتواصل ومشعل يصف السكوت على الحصار جريمة 
 انخفاض احجام التداول والرقم القياسي يسجل (2659) نقطة 
`ART` تعتمد تقنية متطورة للترميز ترفع مستوى الرقابة الأبوية ومضادة للقرصنة 
وزيرة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي تلتقي رئيس مجلس إدارة بنك الاستيراد والتصدير الصيني 
 `قمة مركز دبي المالي العالمي` تحث الشركات العائلية على الاستثمار في الفرص ذات القيمة العالية   
انتظروا مفاجأة الأنباط  المزيد..

----------


## Sad Story

الانباط يومية سياسية - العدد 1283 الأحد 23/11/2008 عمان - الأردن 

الملك يأمر بارسال طائرة عسكرية طبية لاخلاء مواطنين اردنيين 
 الذهبي يؤكد أهمية الإسراع بتنفيذ مشروع الديسي  
انطلاق اولى قوافل الخير الهاشمية الى محافظات الوسط  
في سياق أحاديث سيجريها رئيس التحرير تباعاًمع العديد مـن الفـعاليات الحيـة.. فؤاد دبور : الاتفاقية الأمنية العراقية الأمريكية باطلة شكلاً و 
 افتتاح ورشة عمل في الهاشمية بعنوان `تأثير الهزة الاقتصادية العالمية على القطاع الهندسي`  
إسرائيل ترفض نداءات أممية وتغلق غزة لليوم الثامن عشر 
خاطفو السفينة السعودية يهددون بمقاومة محاولة تحريرها  
 بوش وجينتاو يناقشان بقمة آبك الأزمة المالية ونووي كوريا 
 مقتل 19 أفغانيا وغيتس يدعو لتغيير الإستراتيجية  
السوق المصرية جاءت على رأس الأسواق العربية المتراجعة التي هوت بأكثر من 9 .18%، وثانيا السوق السعودي وثالثا السوق الاردني  
المجالي يشارك في أعمال المنتدى الإقتصادي العربي اليوناني الثاني 
`أمنية` توفر حلول و خدمات الاتصالات المتكاملة 
الخطوط السريلانكية تطلق خدمة `سذكرة ` الجديدة للركاب والسائحين 
هل ينقذ البرلمان العراقي العراق؟  
في العلاقة الأردنية السورية 

التفاصيل



 الراي يومية عربية سياسية تصدر في عمان - الاردن الأحد 23/11/2008 

الذهبي يؤكد أهمية الإسراع بتنفيذ الديسي
الملك يأمر بطائرة طبية لاخلاء مواطنين تعرضا لحادث فـي تبوك
غزة تستغيث لوقف (المجزرة الكبرى) وتدعو موسى لزيارتها والعمل لإنقاذها
70% نقص فـي كميات اللحوم الحمراء وتوقعات بارتفاع حاد لأسعار الأضاحي
رئيس الوزراء ينعى المرحوم حماد ابوجاموس
البرلمان العراقي يصوت الأربعاء على الاتفاقية الأمنية
رادار اميركي مضاد فـي جنوب اسرائيل تخوفا من صواريخ ايرانية
طقس غائم جزئي اليوم
هيلاري وافقت على تولي (الخارجية) فـي ادارة أوباما .. و(غايتنر) للخزانة

التفاصيل

عناوين صحيفة الانباط الاردنية الصادرة يوم السبت 22/11/2008

تصاعد أزمة الغذاء بغزة ورفض إسرائيلي لفتح المعابر  
الامير غازي يتسلم جائزة يوجين بيسر الثالثة في مدينة ميونخ اليوم 
 مندوب الملك يشارك في افتتاح جامع الصالح في صنعاء 
التنمية الاجتماعية توقع اتفاقية مع مؤسسة `اكتيد `الدولية 
 في حديث لرئيس بلدية معان الكبرى..ثلاثة ملايين دينار موازنة بلدية معان الكبرى للعام القادم  
المالكي ينتقد رافضي الاتفاقية الأمنية وجدل حولها بالبرلمان  
خاطفو الناقلة السعودية يتأهبون لمواجهة عسكرية 
أوباما يتجه لإعلان أسماء وزرائه بعد عطلة عيد الشكر 
إسرائيل تبدأ آلية سحب جنسيتها من عزمي بشارة لعلاقته بحزب الله 
العين مراد يلتقي وفد من رجال الاعمال السيرنكي 
  الصين أكبر دائن للولايات المتحدة للمرة الأولى   
 النقد الدولي يعتبر الأزمة المالية قائمة رغم بعض المعالجات  
الصادرات اليابانية تشهد أسرع معدل انخفاض في سبع سنوات  
هل ينقذ البرلمان العراقي العراق؟ 
 صناعة السيارات الاميركية ..عقبة جديدة امام وفاء اوباما بوعوده  

التفاصيل

عناوين صحيفة الراي الاردنية ليوم السبت 22/11/2008



الأمم المتحدة : غزة تتعرض إلى كارثة إنسانية
مجلس الوزراء يقر جدول تشكيلات الوظائف لعام 2008 ويستحدث 12858 وظيفة
طقس لطيف اليوم .. وغدا
109 ملايين دينار ارتفاع نفقات التشغيل للوزارات والدوائر الحكومية
دمشق تنفي بناء مفاعل نووي سري وترفض تفتيش مواقع عسكرية
البورصة تواصل تراجعها وتغلق دون حاجز الـ2800 نقطة
قتيل و4 جرحى فـي إطلاق نار فـي طرابلس
إسلاميون يطاردون القراصنة فـي الصومال
واشنطن تدين تجدد القتال فـي دارفور
خطة أوروبية بـ 130 مليار يورو لإنعاش اقتصاديات 27 دولة متضررة

التفاصيل 

الدستور الاردنية               22/11/2008 

تظاهرات حاشدة في بغداد رفضا للاتفاقية الامنية بين العراق واميركا
فوز الحزب الحاكم في غينيا بيساو بالانتخابات البرلمانية
واشنطن تبلغ 172 شركة أمنية بفقدان حصانتها في العراق مطلع 2009
حكومة هنية تدعو مصر للسماح بعبور وفد أميركي إلى غزة
هنية : الفصائل ملتزمة بالتهدئة مع إسرائيل


التفاصيل
عناوين صحيفة الانباط الاردنية ليوم الجمعة 21/11/2008



 من العقبة..الزعيمان يشددان على ضرورة اتخاذ إسرائيل خطوات فورية لوقف المعاناة الفلسطينية 
 رسالة شفوية من الملك إلى الأسد ينقلها الذهبي   
 توزيع جوائز الدولة التقديرية على مستحقيها   
`الوطني لشؤون الأسرة` و`أمانة عمان` يحتفلان باليوم العالمي للطفل  
تخريج دورة دفاع مدني 
 إسرائيل ترفض المناشدات لتخفيف الحصار..استشهاد مقاوم بغزة والمخابز تتوقف عن العمل   
خاطفو الناقلة السعودية يطلبون 25 مليون دولار فدية  
أوكامبو يوجه لائحة اتهام لثلاثة من قادة المتمردين في دارفور 
الظواهري يدعو لمهاجمة أميركا ويحذر أوباما من دعم إسرائيل 
طيران الجزيرة تحتفل بنقل ثلاثة ملايين مسافر خلال سنواتها الثلاث الاولى 
الاتحاد تفوز بجائزة `شركة الطيران للعام` 
ندوة تسلط الضوء على دور محاكم مركز دبي المالي العالمي ونظامه القضائي المستقل 
أحمد بن سعيد آل مكتوم `أفضل رئيس تنفيذي`طيران الإمارات تفوز باثنتين من جوائز `أفييشن بيزنس` السنوية 
 بمشاركة وحضور 4500 شخصية عربية وإسلامية وعالمية..الملتقى العربي الدولي لحق العودة ينعقد بدمشق بومي 23 و24 الجاري  
مؤتمر ثقافة السلام...تساؤلات ليس إلا..  د. رلى الحروب

التفاصيل



عناوين صحيفة الراي الاردنية ليوم الجمعة 21/11/2008

الملك وعباس يحذران من إجراءات إسرائيل الأحادية
الاردن وسوريا يتفقان على ازالة العقبات امام تفعيل العلاقات الاقتصادية
تمديد مهلة تعديل عدادات التكسي الى نهاية الشهر
مندوباً عن الملك .. رئيس الوزراء يسلم جوائز الدولة التقديرية والتشجيعية لمستحقيها
الأردنية) تنشئ فرعا ثالثا فـي عمان الشرقية
المواجدة يلوح باقالة اطباء الاختصاص فـي (الصحة) الذين يتوقفون عن التعليم الطبي
بورصات العالم تشهد تراجعا حادا والنفط يهبط دون الـ50 دولارا
خاطفو ناقلة النفط السعودية يطلبون 25 مليون دولار
(التحقيق النيابية) فـي قضية عطاء العقبة تستمع لمدير (العطاءات) واصحاب مكاتب هندسية
اسرائيل تشدد حصار غزة والكارثة الانسانية تتفاقم
اوباما يختار (توم داشل) وزيرا للصحة وانباء عن تولي حاكمة اريزونا الامن الداخلي
7 قتلى فـي مواجهات مع عناصر مفترضين من الـقـاعدة فـي اليمن

التفاصيل

عناوين جريدة الراي الاردنية  ليوم الخميس  20/11/2008

الملك يستقبل حاكمة ولاية متشيغان ويؤكد متانة العلاقات الاردنية الامريكية
الذهبي يزور سوريا اليوم لبحث تعزيز العلاقات الثنائية
النواب) يثمنون جهود الملك لتعزيز التضامن العربي ودعم حرية الصحافة
وزير الطاقة : اتفاقية الغاز الاردنية المصرية لن تتأثر بقرار القضاء وقف التصدير لاسرائيل
(الإسكان) تقدم قطع أراض مجانا ودعما ماليا بقيمة 5 الاف دينار
الاردن يجدد رفضه لاستمرار الحفريات الاسرائيلية تحت الاقصى
صوبر لا يستبعد الاستعانة بقانونيين فـي التحقيق بعطاء (العقبة الصناعية)
عطل فني تسبب فـي (بطء الانترنت)
انخفاض الحرارة وامطار متفرقة حتى الجمعة
الصدريون) يُفشِلون جلسة للبرلمان العراقي خصصت لقراءة ثانية للاتفاقية الامنية مع واشنطن
الوكالة الذرية لا تعرف مصدر اليورانيوم فـي الموقع السوري
فحص الحليب المستورد من اوروبا للتأكد من عدم تلوثه بالميلامين
437 مليون دينار موازنة الامانة لعام 2009 بعجز 28 مليون دينار
التفاصيل هنا
]

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي ‏الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاحد 21-12-2008‏

[shfaf2]http://www.alrai.com/images/logo.jpg[/shfaf2]




الملك (حل الدولتين) السبيل الوحيد لتحقيق السلام فـي المنطقة
الذهبي : تأثيرات الازمة المالية على الاردن (ايجابية) .. ومستعدون لأي تداعيات سلبية
شركات التأمين تدرس رفع أسعار (الطبي والتكميلي)
وقف العمل برخص قيادة السيارات للمرضى النفسيين ومتعاطي المخدرات وارباب السوابق
السماح بزيارة نزلاء مراكز الاصلاح (الخميس والاثنين) المقبلين
كفاءة الانترنت فـي الأردن 70% بعد انقطاع كوابل (المتوسط)
اصابة 60 اسيرا فلسطينيا خلال اقتحام قوات الاحتلال سجن عوفر
ساركوزي سينقل الى لبنان عرضا إسرائيليا للتفاوض
تعبئة فـي صفـوف طلبة اليونان لمواصلة الاحتجاجات بعد اعياد الميلاد
(ميشال خوري) أول سفير للبنان لدى سوريا
ضغوط اوروبية على الاسد للقاء اولمرت الشهر المقبل
أوباما يعين (رون كيرك) ممثلا للتجارة ووزيرا للنقل من أصل لبناني
مصرع 3 باكستانيين بهجوم على (صهاريج الأطلسي)
اثيوبيا تبدأ الاستعداد للانسحاب من الصومال
مقتل 9 مسلحين و3 جنود دنماركيين فـي افغانستان
واشنطن: زيمبابوي مُلك لأهلها وليس لموغابي

محلـيـات 
اعتصام أمام مجمع النقابات تضامنا مع الصحفي العراقي 
مؤتمر التحكيم يناقش اهمية الوسائل الودية لحسم المنازعات 
عودة آخر الحجاج الاردنيين بعد تعافيه من جلطة 
 ريـاضــة 
البطيخي ينفرد بصدارة بطولة الوفاء للحسين للشطرنج 
مانشستر يونايتد يواجه ليجا دي كيتو فـي نهائي بطولة العالم للاندية 
منتخب الخماسي لكرة القدم يخسر امام السكر المصري 

إقتصـاد 
(الجيولوجيين العرب) يطالب بضمان استقرار اسواق النفط 
الخط الحجازي ينظم رحلة لصحافيين ووكلاء سياحة 
تعيين اردني مديرا اقليميا لـ (امسام) بالدوحة 
 ثقافة وفـنون 
ندوة لـ مؤسسة اعمار السلط ومركز الاردن الجديد للدراسات 
(حكايات سمسم).. جولات تعليمية من خلال الفن 
الإعلان عن اطلاق فعاليات المؤتمر السابع للمكتبيين الأردنيين

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأحد
21-12-2008‏






صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية :‏

• وزير الطاقة لـ «الدستور»: خفض أسعار الغاز في التسعيرة المقبلة
• الملك يبحث مع عباس هاتفيا جهود تفعيل عملية السلام
• الذهبي في ناعور : الحكومة متيقظة لأي تطورات تؤثر على اقتصادنا 
• 60 اصابة في «انتفاضة» معتقلين داخل سجن اسرائيلي 
• تعيين أول سفير لبناني في سوريا 
• تأخر الموسم المطري يرفع أسعار الخضار والفواكه 
• الأردن الأقل تأثرا بعطل كابلات الانترنت 
• نقابة أصحاب مكاتب العاملين في المنازل ترفض نسبة الربح 
• انخفاض القيمة السوقية للأسهم 7 مليارات دينار 
• السماح بزيارة نزلاء مراكز الاصلاح في رأس السنة الهجرية وعيد الميلاد 
• الطوائف المسيحية تقيم قداس عيد الميلاد الاربعاء 
• أمطار خفيفة اليوم 
• الذهبي يترأس اجتماعا للجنة دراسة اثر الأزمة المالية العالمية 
• القاق : الأخوان كامل ومحمود الشريف لعبا دورا كبيرا في حوار الحضارات 
• اللواء القاضي : الأمن خط أحمر لا يسمح لأحد بتجاوزه 
• تفعيل الرادارات الليلية على الطرق الخارجية 
• انتداب 3 مدعين عامين لهيئة مكافحة الفساد
• الذهبي : الاردن اقل تأثرا بالازمة المالية من اقتصادات امريكا واوروبا 
• اعتصام في مجمع النقابات تضامنا مع الصحفي العراقي الزيدي 
• تطوير نظام الكتروني ذكي للانتخابات في «الأردنية» 
• النجداوي : صدام تعرض للطعن في منزل المالكي قبيل وفاته 
• القبض على اشخاص حاولوا بيع آثار مهربة 
• أول شهيد في غزة بعد انتهاء التهدئة عريس كان يستعد لزفافه اليوم 
• العثور على نوع من النمل جاء من الفضاء الخارجي، 
• افغانستان : مقتل 3 جنود «اطلسيين» 11و مسلحا في هجمات 
• شقيق الزيدي : مصير منتظر ما زال مجهولا 
• «الكرامة» القطرية.. أول سفينة عربية تصل إلى غزة 
• وزير الطاقة يتوقع تخفيض أسعار الغاز في التسعيرة المقبلة 
• انخفاض القيمة السوقية لاسهم بورصة عمان 7 مليارات دينار 
• خبراء: الاثار النفسية للازمة المالية العالمية ما زالت تلقي بظلالها على سوق العقار المحلي 
• شركة الاتصالات : المدة القانونية بين اصدار الفاتورة والالغاء النهائي للخط الثابت تصل الى 3 أشهر 
• بدء فعاليات معرض ميتس 2008 
• منتخبنا الوطني «يختبر قدراته» بالتجربة الصينية 
• الاردن ينال شرف تنظيم جولة ثانية من بطولة العالم للراليات 
• زين يكسب الامارات ويضيء الشمعة الاولى في درب المنافسة 
• وفد المريخ يصل عمان اليوم بدون مديره الفني الألماني 
• الوحدات بطلا لدوري الناشئين لكرة القدم 

• محليات ومحافظات :

• وزير الطاقة لـ «الدستور»: خفض أسعار الغاز في التسعيرة المقبلة
• الملك يبحث مع عباس هاتفيا جهود تفعيل عملية السلام
• الذهبي : الاردن اقل تأثرا بالازمة المالية من اقتصادات امريكا واوروبا 
• الذهبي في ناعور : الحكومة متيقظة لأي تطورات تؤثر على اقتصادنا 
• اعتصام في مجمع النقابات تضامنا مع الصحفي العراقي الزيدي 
• 60 اصابة في «انتفاضة» معتقلين داخل سجن اسرائيلي 
• تطوير نظام الكتروني ذكي للانتخابات في «الأردنية» 
• النجداوي : صدام تعرض للطعن في منزل المالكي قبيل وفاته 
• تأخر الموسم المطري يرفع أسعار الخضار والفواكه 
• الأردن الأقل تأثرا بعطل كابلات الانترنت 
• نقابة أصحاب مكاتب العاملين في المنازل ترفض نسبة الربح 
• انخفاض القيمة السوقية للأسهم 7 مليارات دينار 
• السماح بزيارة نزلاء مراكز الاصلاح في رأس السنة الهجرية وعيد الميلاد 
• الطوائف المسيحية تقيم قداس عيد الميلاد الاربعاء 
• القبض على اشخاص حاولوا بيع آثار مهربة 
• أمطار خفيفة اليوم 
• الأمير رعد يفتتح الملتقى الأول للاشخاص المعوقين 
• التراخي في تطبيق الخطة المرورية لمدينة اربد يعيد «الأزمة» الى مربعها الأول 
• الذهبي يترأس اجتماعا للجنة دراسة اثر الأزمة المالية العالمية 
• القاق : الأخوان كامل ومحمود الشريف لعبا دورا كبيرا في حوار الحضارات 
• اللواء القاضي : الأمن خط أحمر لا يسمح لأحد بتجاوزه 
• تفعيل الرادارات الليلية على الطرق الخارجية 
• انتداب 3 مدعين عامين لهيئة مكافحة الفساد 
• النجداوي ينسحب من المنافسة على مركز نقيب المحامين 
• عودة الهدوء لبلدة الشجرة بعد اشتباكات عشائرية 
• «العمل الاسلامي» يؤجل سفينة كسر الحصار الى الشهر المقبل 
• «التربية» تنهي استعداداتها لعقد امتحان «شتوية التوجيهي» 
• ابو هزيم: 50% من معدل الهطول المطري يتركز في اربعينية الشتاء 
• اقرار مسودة مشروع نظام معدل للتأمين الصحي للصحفيين 
• ندوة تدريبية لخطباء وائمة المساجد للتعريف بحقوق اللاجئين 
• «العربية للدراسات العليا» تحتفل بيوم الطالب الكفيف 
• دورة تدريبية لموظفي «الجمارك» 
• منحة امريكية لدعم ادارة الطلب على المياه 
• «العمل» تصدر نظام وتعليمات مكاتب استقدام واستخدام العاملين في المنازل من غير الاردنيين 
• 2,8 مليون دولار منحة يابانية «للانروا» 
• ندوة للقضاة الشرعيين في حقوق اللاجئين 
• انتهاء أزمة تسليم مستحقات مستفيدي «صندوق المعونة» في الرصيفة 
• بلدية اربد تبدأ باعادة تأهيل شوارع منطقة العيادات الخارجية 
• حق الرد : «مياهنا» 
• مساعدات عينية لجمعيات مناطق جيوب الفقر 
• «تربية الأغوار الشمالية» تكرم الفائزات بمسابقة الريبوت الرابعة 
• «المهندسين» تعلن نتائج مسابقة مشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسة في الجامعات 
• صدور العدد 15 من «نكهات عائلية» 
• فعاليات نسائية في اربد تؤكد تأثير القلق سلباً على شخصية الطفل 
• ورشة حول «الزراعة العضوية» في مجمع النقابات المهنية باربد 
• مؤتمر التحكيم السادس ينهي أعماله اليوم 
• العطاعطة : تنفيذ عدة مشاريع حيوية في «منطقة ماركا» العام المقبل 
• الشخشير يؤكد حرص «الصيادلة» على التعليم المستمر 
• الانتهاء من بناء 36 وحدة سكنية للاسر العفيفة في البلقاء 
• مدير الجمارك يوعز بتغيير مكان تجمع الشاحنات القادمة من معبر جابر الحدودي 
• توزيع 885 رأسا من الاغنام في مناطق الأغوار الجنوبية وفقوع ووادي الكرك 
• افتتاح متحف الاصداف البحرية في العقبة واعادة سلحفاة لموطنها الاصلي 
• ابو هديب يدعو الدول الاوروبية لدعم برامج ومشاريع البلديات الاردنية 
• ملتقى السفراء بلا تغطية اعلامية 
• رئيس الوزراء يقدم لـ«النواب» تقريراً حول «ظاهرة المخدرات في الاردن» 
• الحمود مديرا اقليميا لـ«امسام» في الدوحة 
• ورشة عمل لـ «لاردنية لخريجي جايكا» 
• اليوم المفتوح في «لاتين» اربد 
• حفل تكريم بذكرى المرحوم الدكتور كرزون 
• تعدد الزوجات.. بين تسلح الرجل بالاباحة ومصير الابناء 
• «انتركونتننتال» و HSBC يدخلان الفرحة الى قلوب أطفال جمعية مار منصور 
• حفل استقبال لشركة السمرا بمناسبة عيد الأضحى 

• عربي ودولي :

• أول شهيد في غزة بعد انتهاء التهدئة عريس كان يستعد لزفافه اليوم
• العثور على نوع من النمل جاء من الفضاء الخارجي،
• افغانستان : مقتل 3 جنود «اطلسيين» 11و مسلحا في هجمات 
• تعيين أول سفير لبناني في سوريا 
• شقيق الزيدي : مصير منتظر ما زال مجهولا 
• «الكرامة» القطرية.. أول سفينة عربية تصل إلى غزة 
• البرادعي: لا مستقبل للعرب اذا ظلوا على ما هم عليه 
• باكستان : 3 قتلى في هجوم استهدف امدادات لـ «الاطلسي» 
• مسلحون يخطفون روسيين في نيجيريا 
• ايران ترسل سفينة حربية لمواجهة القرصنة في خليج عدن 
• رايس : «احمق» من يثق في كوريا الشمالية 
• الباكستانيون متشائمون بشأن مستقبل بلادهم 
• بوتين يحذر خصوم روسيا من زعزعة استقرارها 
• واشنطن : زيمبابوي لأهلها وليست لموغابي 
• بنجلاديش تنشر قوات أمن استعدادا لإجراء الانتخابات 
• البحرية السريلانكية تدمر سفينة تحمل أسلحة للتاميل 
• اسرائيل تفرج عن مزارعين لبنانيين خطفتهما لساعات 
• حرب تمزيق الملصقات تستعر قبيل الانتخابات المحلية 
• اتفاق عراقي كويتي لحماية الممرات المائية 
• بغداد تفرج عن ضباط اتهموا بالتآمر وتصف القضية بالاكذوبة 
• البرلمان العراقي يرد قانون سحب القوات البريطانية 
• الجزائر: شاهد في قضية اغتيال معارض يتهم الرئيس الأسبق الشاذلي بن جديد 
• عالقون في غزة يطالبون مصر بفتح معبر رفح 
• حريق داخل نفق للتهريب في رفح.. ولا اصابات 
• بوش لعباس: مفاوضات أنابوليس لن تعود إلى نقطة الصفر 
• «انتفاضة» معتقلين في سجن عوفر الإسرائيلي 
• مريض فلسطيني ينضم إلى قائمة شهداء الحصار 
• فياض يطالب بمواقف دولية «حازمة» من الاستيطان الإسرائيلي 
• بوش يلغي المزايا التجارية لموريتانيا 
• العواصف الشتوية تحدث فوضى بالمطارات الاميركية 
• مالي : معارك بين «طوارق مسلحين» والجيش في الشمال 
• المر : الدعم الامريكي والروسي للجيش اللبناني لا يتعارضان 
• رفع الحظر على سفر موظفي الحكومة التايوانية للصين قريبا 
• السودان يجدد التزامه الكامل بوقف اطلاق النار في دارفور 
• حزب المحافظين يتقدم على العمال في بريطانيا 
• فرنسا: حريق متعمد في مسجد قرب ليون 

• مال وإعمال : 

• وزير الطاقة يتوقع تخفيض أسعار الغاز في التسعيرة المقبلة
• انخفاض القيمة السوقية لاسهم بورصة عمان 7 مليارات دينار
• خبراء: الاثار النفسية للازمة المالية العالمية ما زالت تلقي بظلالها على سوق العقار المحلي 
• شركة الاتصالات : المدة القانونية بين اصدار الفاتورة والالغاء النهائي للخط الثابت تصل الى 3 أشهر 
• بدء فعاليات معرض ميتس 2008 
• بدء اجتماع الاجهزة العليا للرقابة المالية والمحاسبية العربية 
• الكويت تحث منتجي «اوبك» على الالتزام بقيود «الانتاج» 
• «الجيولوجيين العرب» يطالب بسعر عالمي ثابت للنفط 
• خبير ألماني يتوقع ارتفاع أسعار النفط خلال العام المقبل 
• الشيخ كامل لـ«‎الدستور »: الأزمة المالية أنهت الفورة العقارية فـي الخليج 
• تراجع التضخم في سلطنة عمان 
• ميناء جبل علي يفوز بجائزة لائحة لويدز الشرق الأوسط 2008 
• انخفاض متوسط أسعار سلع الغذاء العالمية بنسبة 18% خلال 11 شهرا 
• «الاستهلاكية المدنية» تخفض اسعار مواد غذائية 
• «الملكية» الناقل الرسمي للمنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي 
• مزارعون يتوقعون ارتفاعا قياسيا لاسعار الخضار 
• الاتحاد للطيران تفوز بجائزة «شركة الطيران للعام 2008» 
• ابوظبي تنشىء جهازا جديدا للمحاسبة المالية 
• «ماديسون الأردن» تعزز فريقها التنفيذي 
• شركة عمانية ـ إماراتية لامتلاك 3 ناقلات نفط 
? Orange الأردن تطرح جهاز iPhone الجيل الثالث في المملكة 
• بنك الاردن يطلق حملة اعلانية لترسيخ هويته المؤسسية 
• «بتروبراس» البرازيلية ترجئ إعلان خطتها الاستثمارية 
• تحذيرات ألمانية للمستهلكين من شراء الهدايا المقلدة 
• أسواق المال الإماراتية تخسر 18 مليار درهم 

• رياضة :

• منتخبنا الوطني «يختبر قدراته» بالتجربة الصينية
• الاردن ينال شرف تنظيم جولة ثانية من بطولة العالم للراليات
• زين يكسب الامارات ويضيء الشمعة الاولى في درب المنافسة 
• وفد المريخ يصل عمان اليوم بدون مديره الفني الألماني 
• الوحدات بطلا لدوري الناشئين لكرة القدم 
• فوز للفرحان وتعادل للسفاريني في البطولة العربية للشطرنج 
• تواصل فعاليات دورة التدريب الآسيوية بالكرة 
• منتخب كرة الصالات يخسر أمام السكر المصري وديا 
• سندرلاند يقسو على هال في الدوري الانجليزي 
• السيلية يفاجىء العربي في الدوري القطري 
• عمان تفوز بدورتها الدولية 
• أبرز الأحداث الكروية عام 2008 : سطوع اسباني وصحوة روسية ومفاجأة تركية 
• دوري ابطال العرب : فوز الاتحاد السوري على الوداد البيضاوي 
• ميلانو يأمل أن يضم بيكام مجددا 
• زيدان لن يحضر مباراة العراق ونجوم اوروبا 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• انتصار متوقع لعمان على الزرقاء بالدوري النسوي لكرة القدم 
• فوز عمان وحرثا بدوري النساء لكرة اليد 
• الارثوذكسي يتفوق على زين ويؤجل الحسم 
• قرعة بطولة الولاء للقائد الكروية .. اليوم 
• ختام بطولة جامعة نيويورك لسداسي كرة القدم للمدارس الخاصة 
• انتخاب ادارة جديدة لنادي دير السعنه 
• النجادا: وضعنا خطة لتفعيل أنشطة النادي الأردني للرياضة الخاصة 
• الرجوب رئيسا للجنة الاولمبية الفلسطينية 
• كرة الوحدات تعسكر الاربعاء استعدادا للمريخ السوداني 
• انتصار مدو لبوسطن..وليكرز يتعثر في ميامي 
• الدوري المصري : بتروجيت يتمسك بالقمة 
• مانشستر مرشح لاحراز اللقب على حساب ليغا دي كيتو 
• «فيفا» يرفع الايقاف عن الكويت مؤقتاً 
• برشلونة يمدد عقد تشافي وكارلسروه يستقطب فيديريكو وانغلهارت 
• ميسي يدافع عن الحكام 
• مونديال 2018 : اسبانيا والبرتغال تحضران ترشيحا مشتركا 
• ردود فعل المدربين على قرعة الدور الثاني:عدم رضى ومواجهات مستحيلة ومباريات قاسية وسعادة وبحث عن الذكريات 
• الأكاديمية الأردنية لكرة القدم تستضيف نظيرتها اللبنانية 
• اتحاد الطالبية مولود جديد يرى النور 
• تأجيل اجتماعات الاتحاد العربي للريشة الطائرة 
• الزبون وعبدالكريم والخطبا يسيطرون على بطولة الاندية لاختراق الضاحية 
• قضية رياضية : ما هـكـذا نـكـرم الـرياضيـين؟ 
• كلمة اليوم:الفوز على المريخ السوداني محمد سعد الشنطي 

• فن وثقافة :

• «الترجمة وحوار الثقافات» في مؤتمر باتحاد كتاب مصر
• مهرجان عمان للكوميديا حدث ثقافي وفني يقام كل عام
• الاعلان عن المؤتمر السابع للمكتبيين الاردنيين 
• مبدعون أردنيون يدعون إلى عدم استغلال اسم محمود درويش في عمل متسرع 
• نور الشريف يمثل في 5 مسلسلات جديدة 
• «الزبّال» للمخرج حاتم السيد تعرّي تناقضات الحارة العربية 
• عدد جديد من مجلة «المستقبل العربي» 
• يسرا مع المخرج محمد عزيزية للمرة الثالثة 
• الفنان المصري السيد راضي رئيسا لاتحاد الفنانين العرب بالتزكية 
• محمد طمّليه في ندوة ادبية بـ «البلقاء التطبيقية» 
• نائب أمين عمان يعلن عن انطلاق فعاليات مهرجان الأغنية الاردنية 

• منوعات :

• جماعة يابانية تطلب من جوجل وقف خدمة صور الخرائط 
• طفل يفقد حياته بعد تناوله مادة مخدرة بالصدفة في هونج كونج 
• العواصف الخطيرة تتزايد بارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض 
• جنون الطيران يصيب مخمورا بكسور في استراليا 
• فيلم وثائقي تونسي حول المطربة الراحلة ذكرى 
• السجن مدى الحياة لأم بلجيكية قتلت أولادها الخمسة 
• الخمر تقتل بولنديا وهو في طريقه للاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد 
• التقدم في العمر إلزامي ، أما التقدم في المستوى فهو اختياري

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الراي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأثنين
22-12-2008‏



[mshosh3]http://www.alrai.com/images/logo.jpg[/mshosh3]



إسرائيل تستعد لعدوان واسع على غزة
تسيير قافلة مساعدات أردنية الى غزة
الملك يغادر الى سلطنة عمان في زيارة خاصة
لجنة نيابية تدعو لتخفيض اسطوانة الغاز إلى 5 دنانير
عطلة بمناسبة رأس السنة الميلادية
تراجع الطلب على الحديد 60 % ومستثمرون يطالبون بتثبيت سعره
تراجع نسبة البطالة إلى 12%
24 شركة تتنافس لتأسيس شركات تسويق واستيراد المشتقات النفطية
مؤشر بورصة عمان يتراجع 92ر2%
(اليورو متوسطي للمياه) يبحث في البحر الميت إعادة تأهيل نهر الأردن و (ناقل البحرين)
تمديد فترة الاعفاء من غرامات المسقفات في البلديات حتى نهاية الشهر
إطلاق معايير الجودة في الجامعات
طقس بارد وماطر حتى الأربعاء
حجز 87 ألف رخصة قيادة بسبب مخالفات خطرة
وفاة و 10 اصابات بحادث تصادم في بني كنانة

دولي

الزيدي تعرض لتعذيب قاس والمالكي يؤكد انه كُلف من شخص (قاطع رقاب)
السعودية تنفي احباط هجوم للقاعدة استهدف الحجاج
موسكو بدأت تسليم صواريخ اس-300 لطهران
البرادعي ينصح دمشق بـ (الشفافية) في الموضوع النووي
إصابة العشرات جراء خروج طائرة ركاب عن مدرج مطار دنفر
طالبان : الاميركيون سيُهزمون كالسوفيات في افغانستان
الرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع يعود الى مسقط رأسه بعد الافراج عنه
موغابي يرفض أن يرافق بوش إلى (موته السياسي)
مقتل اربعة مسلحين و(متهمين) بالتجسس لصالح الاميركيين في باكستان

ثقافة وفـنون 
فوز فيلم أردني بجائزة أفضل سيناريو فـي مهرجان بالجزائر 
الإماراتي الظنحاني يشارك فـي مهرجان الصحراء فـي تونس 
مؤسسات وشخصيات إبداعية أردنية تحظى بمنح الصندوق العربي للثقافة والفنون 

 إقتصـاد 
تحسين مواصفات (الديزل) رهن باتمام (المصفاة) بناء مشروع وحدات تحويلية 
محللون: سنوات النفط العجاف قادمة ونقطة الصفر منتصف 2009 
(الضمان) ينفذ 7 عمليات شراء و5 بيع فـي أسهم شركات 

محلـيـات 
إنجاز المرحلة الثالثة لمشروع حدائق الملك عبدالله مطلع نيسان 
بحث توقف الاشغال عن صرف مستحقات مقاولي الشمال 
مدير الترخيص: نرفض الواسطات والاتصالات لمنح (رخص القيادة) 

 ريـاضــة 
اتحاد كرة القدم يعمم مسودة نظامه الجديد على الاندية 
الوحدات والجزيرة يتسابقان لاستقطاب الشقران 
منتخب الخماسي لكرة القدم يخسر امام السكـــر المصـــري

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الأردنية الصادرة الاثنين

22-12-2008‏






صحيفة العرب اليوم - اليوم

• المحليات :

• الذهبي يلتقي وزير البيئة الفرنسي 
• الاورومتوسطي للمياه في البحر الميت اليوم 
• عبور قافلة مساعدات إنسانية الى قطاع غزة 
• الذهبي يوعز للوزراء المعنيين تنفيذ مشاريع المفرق ودعم خطط مجلسها المحلي 
• اعتصام لسائقي باصات خط صويلح وادي السير اعتراضا على كثرة المخالفات والاجرة 
• الصحة تستمر في صرف دواء ارجنتيني بديلا للسرطان رفضت اللجان الفنية استمرار استخدامه 
• انتخاب الهيئة الادارية لجمعية أمان 
• بحث وضع خطط لمواجهة اثر الازمة المالية على قطاع السياحة 
• الاردن يشارك في اجتماعات وزراء البيئة العرب بالقاهرة 
• القضاة يبحث مع السفير الصيني العلاقات الثنائية 
• الحموري: الاتفاقية الامنية العراقية- الامريكية مشروع سايكس بيكو جديدة 
• مهرجان خطابي في النقابات تضامنا مع غزة 
• ابو السعود والسفير الكوري يبحثان اوجه التعاون في مجال المياه 
• الرفاعي يستقبل السفيرين المغربي والاسترالي 
• علماء الشام يدعون السودانيين الى توحيد صفوفهم ونبذ خلافاتهم 
• ظاهرة البيع عبر مكبرات الصوت تغزو احياء الزرقاء 
• العدل العليا تلغي قرارين للجنة التقاعد المدني حول تقاعد قاضيين 
• اعفاء المكلفين في البلديات من غرامات ضريبة المسقفات لغاية نهاية الشهر المقبل 
• الطاقة النيابية تبحث مشروع قانون الطاقة والمعادن لسنة 2008 
• تنمية المفرق تنشئ 10 مساكن للاسر العفيفة 
• اتحاد المرأة يشارك في حوارية بالبحرين 
• امانة عمان تنظم رحلة سياحية لموظفيها المتميزين 
• الحكومة تسمح للنواب ببيع الاعفاء الجمركي لسياراتهم 
• مذكرة تفاهم بين المجلس الاعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وشركة امريكية 
• الثقافة تزود مراكز الاصلاح والتأهيل بـ 13 الف كتاب 
• المؤتمر الرابع لفروع العمل الاسلامي يوصي بالتوسع في استقطاب النساء والشباب 
• دورة ادارة المخاطر تنهي فعالياتها في مستشفى الحسين 
• شركات الأمن والحماية والخدمات الفندقية ترفض الالتزام بالحد الأدنى للأجور 
• اعلان أسماء مؤهلين للاستفادة من اراض في المفرق والطفيلة وعجلون الاسبوع المقبل 
• اختتام اعمال مؤتمر الاتحاد العربي للتحكيم الدولي السادس 
• توفير ادوية لجمعية الحسين لرعاية وتأهيل ذوي التحديات الحركية 
• نقيب الاطباء يدعو المجلس الطبي عقد اجتماع استثنائي لمناقشة تعليمات الامتحان الاجمالي (الامتياز) 
• المحيسن: اطلاق مبادرة 2009 للزراعة خلال الايام الاولى من العام المقبل 
• بحث التعاون بين جامعتيآل البيت واوفيرني الفرنسية 
• كلية الأمير الحسين بن عبدالله الثاني تفوز بمسابقة فرسان الهاشمية 
• مدير الامن العام والسفير اليمني يبحثان التدريب في المجال الشرطي 
• منح دراسية من جامعة باث البريطانية 
• العلاونة يدعو الى توحيد بعض التشريعات الاقتصادية العربية 
• نقابة أصحاب مكاتب الاستقدام تنتقد نظام وتعليمات استقدام العاملين في المنازل 
• وفاة شاب واصابة عشرة مواطنين بحادث سير في "بني كنانة" 

• العرب والعالم :

• 13 جريحا في انفجار بموسكو 
• البرلمان العراقي يعيد التصويت على بقاء الاحتلال 
• البرادعي ينصح سورية بـاكبر قدر من الشفافية في الموضوع النووي 
• كابول ترحب بالتعزيزات العسكرية الامريكية وتنتظر زيارة زرداري 
• الحكومة الاسرائيلية تطلق خطتها لضرب حماس في قطاع غزة 
• قوات الاحتلال تتوغل في القطاع 
• سيطرة لبنان على الحدود مع سورية ما زالت غير واضحة المعالم 
• هاجس الانتخابات يخيم على الحوار الوطني اللبناني 
• العمال الكردستاني يتهم تركيا بدفع الاكراد الى الاقتتال 
• حكومة المالكي ما تزال تتحفظ على الضباط المعتقلين 
• الاحتلال الامريكي يعلن عزمه نقل 15 الف معتقل الى السلطات العراقية 
• المالكي: الزيدي على صلة بشخص ذبح العديد من العراقيين 
• تشيني ليس متاكدا ان بن لادن لا يزال حيا 
• السعودية تنفي احباط خطة للقاعدة استهدفت الحجاج 
• الدبلوماسي الايراني المخطوف في افغانستان على قيد الحياة 
• الامريكيون متفائلون بقدرات اوباما 
• فنزويلا نقلت عتادا صاروخيا ايرانيا الى سورية 
• بوش يدافع عن احتلال العراق ويصفه بـ الصراع الايديولوجي 
• تجدد المواجهات في اليونان 
• رئيس اساقفة قبرص يتسلم مهام ابرشيته 
• البنتاغون يقرر ارسال 30 الف جندي امريكي اضافي الى افغانستان 
• موغابي يرفض مرافقة بوش الى موته السياسي 
• اعادة افتتاح فندقي تاج محل وترايدنت 
• متمردو التاميل يقتلون 60 جنديا سريلانكيا 
• الرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع يعود الى مسقط رأسه 
• بغداد تبلغ مجاهدي خلق نيتها ترحيلهم الى خارج العراق 

• الاقتصاد :

• ارتفاع الصادرات الوطنية لدول اتفاقية التجارة العربية بنسبة 32% 
• تراجع مؤشر بورصة عمان مدفوعا بعمليات إغلاق للمراكز المالية 
• الحكومة تطرح عطاء توسعة صوامع حبوب الرصيفة 
• تراجع مبيعات المواد الانشائية مع تباطؤ نشاط البناء في المملكة 
• انخفاض معدل البطالة للربع الرابع الى 12% و12.7% لكامل العام 
• انشاء مركز لصيانة الطائرات الخاصة في مطار العقبة بحجم استثمار 10 ملايين دولار العام المقبل 
• تأسيس أول شركة خدمات إدارة العقار المتكاملة في الأردن 
• نصّاب الـ50 مليار دولار 
• الملكية تهبط في ميلانو لاسعاف مسافر أردني 
• اودي تطلق س 5 في منطقة الشرق الأوسط 
• ميداس للأثاث تفتتح معرضها الجديد في سوق سيتي مول 
• اليمن يخفض موازنة الدولة للعام المقبل بنسبة 50% 
• بلدية المفرق تباشر تطبيق مشروع المواقف في الوسط التجاري 
• دهانات ناشونال ترعى دعم معونة الشتاء 
• وين يطمئن الطلاب على فرص العمل وسط الازمة العالمية 
• مذكرة تفاهم بين الاعلى للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وشركة امريكية لاستخدام الوقود البديل 
• إطلاق معرض ستالايت الشرق الأوسط وشمال افريقيا في آذار 2009 
• مايكروسوفت تطلق حلولا خاصة بالشركات المتوسطة والصغيرة 
• مدير الجمارك يتفقد جمرك مطار التخليص 
• أنباء تعرض أبوظبي للاستثمار لعملية احتيال تدمي الأسهم الإماراتية 
• صدور العدد الرابع عشر من نشرة المدن الصناعية 
• اس تي اس تشارك في معرض ميتس 2008 
• سي.إم.سي.إس تدخل السوق الأردنية 
o Pause تزور جمعية الأسرة البيضاء 
• المجموعة الفنية العربية تنظم محاضرة علمية متخصصة 
• كندا تعلن عن مساعدة بقيمة 3,3 مليار دولار امريكي لقطاع السيارات 
• بنوك صينية تساعد في تمويل مستثمرين تايوانيين 
• تقرير دولي: الدول الخليجية ستتمكن من مواجهة الازمة المالية العالمية 
• شركة صينية مستعدة للاستثمار بـ2,6 مليار دولار في ليبيريا 
• بلدية السلط تحرر مخالفات بحق اصحاب محلات الدواجن 
• ورشة عمل حول ربط برامج القطاع العام مع الحكومة الالكترونية 
• المحاسبين القانونيين توزع المناصب في مجلس الادارة 
• نيسان الشرق الأوسط تعين مديراً إدارياً جديداً لعملياتها 
• الأهلـي يطلـق خدمـة تسديـد الفواتيـر عبر موقعـه الالكترونـي مـن خـلال إيجــابـي 
• النقل العام تتلقى شكاوى من المواطنين لتقاضي المشغلين الاجرة حسب التعرفة القديمة 
• 256 مليون دينار فاتورة دعم المواد التموينية في احد عشر شهرا 
• الكاكا الاسرائيلية تغزو الاسواق الاردنية
• الاتحاد للطيران تطلق مشروعاً مشتركاً مع شركة أماديوس 
• أموال العالم مصير العالم 

• الرياضة :
• عمان تلتقي السنغال في آخر تجاربها استعدادا لخليجي 19 
• الفيصلي يواصل تحضيراته والحزم يصل الاربعاء 
• منتخب الخماسي يخسر مجددا أمام السكر المصري 
• نادي الجواد العربي يقيم بطولة بطل الأبطال 
• الرمثا يحتفي بفريقه الكروي ويلتقي رؤساء وممثلي الاندية اليوم 
• دوكيتش تفوز ببطاقة دعوة للمشاركة في بطولة استراليا المفتوحة 
• الفيفا في مأمن من الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية حاليا 
• الريال يعمق جراح فالنسيا وفوز متأخر لاتلتيكوا 
• افتتاح فعاليات برنامج التخطيط التشاركي 
• نتائج متباينة لفرق المقدمة 
• ليون يتوج بطلا للخريف 
• بلجيكا وهولندا ترغبان في استضافة مونديال 2022 
• مايكون يبقي انتر ميلان في الصدارة 
• بودولسكي يؤكد اهتمامه بعرض كولن 
• روني..يقود مانشستر لاحراز اللقب الاول 
• براين لم يستطع حماية الليكرز من السقوط 
• بوكا جونيورز يمضي بثقة نحو اللقب 
• نادال (عطل ) فيدرر في عالم المضرب 
• المغربي حمداني يساهم في صدارة الكمار 
• البحرين تهزم الجزائر وتتصدر 
• بوكا جونيورز يمضي بثقة نحو اللقب 
• الوحدات يستعد والمريخ السوداني يتدرب في عمان 
• كفرسوم يكرم فريقه الكروي اواخر الشهر الجاري 
• الانصار يحسم امر المفاضلة بين الصيفي وشلباية اليوم 
• اتحاد السلة ينظم جولة للاعلاميين 
• العداء العالمي (اولسن) يواصل استعداداته داخل الاردن 
• اعداد القادة يعتمد مدربين جددا 
• بطولة الدراجات العربية تنطلق اليوم 
• اتحاد الزرقاء يلتقي اليرموك اليوم 
• العدوان رئيسا لنادي الاصالة 
• منتخبنا الوطني يخفق في الاختبار الصيني 
• همس المدرجات يناقش اوضاع نادي الوحدات 
• عثمان يشارك في اجتماع خبراء الرياضة المدرسية 
• البطيخي يواصل صدارة بطولة الوفاء الشطرنجية 
• الكرمل يبحث مشاركة طائرته في البطولة العراقية 
• المنتخب الالماني يقيم معسكرة في جوهانسبرغ 
• اربيل في الصدارة وفوز صعب للجوية على حساب الحدود العراقي 
• النجمة ينهي الذهاب بسجل نظيف 
• الصراع اللاتيني الاوروبي يتواصل في البطولات الكبرى 
• سلتيك يستعيد نغمة الفوز 
• فوز نيوكاسل ووست بروميتش على توتنهام مانشستر سيتي

• الثقافة :

• عندما تخلى التلفزيون عن الإنتاج بدأت الدراما في الهبوط 
• معرض لندن للكتاب يهنىء العرب اليوم 
• رافي شانكار: الاردن جسر يربط الثقافات 
• الصندوق العربي للثقافة والفنون يعلن اسماء الفائزين بالمنح المالية 
• هذا المساءالتاريخ الاجتماعي للسلط 
• صفوان داحول في نلتقي مع بروين 
• الأرض الطيبة في شومان 
• ليلة القديس لورنزو في دارة الفنون 
• مفكرون دوليون: افكار ابن عربي تنقذ العالم من الدمار والقتل والازمة المالية 
• أسرة أدباء المستقبل 
• اليونسكو تختار بيروت عاصمة عالمية للكتاب لعام 2009 

• المنوعات :

• نيكول سابا والمصراوية 
• تكريم حليمة بولند 
• طلب احاطة بالبرلمان المصري لوقف عرض فيلم هنيديابو العلمين 
• عدوى الأحذية تصيب صحافي أوكراني 
• قائمة اتحاد المنتجين العرب الذهبية لمئة مسلسل عربي 
• العثور على مقبرتين جديدتين في الهرم 
• حيوان الصين المحبوب حوصر وسط الانقاض 36 يوما 
• اصابة شيخ الازهر بجلطة 
• رئيس هيئة الامر بالمعروف يتراجع عن تصريحاته حول السينما 
• الصين تنفق 6ر730 مليار دولار على السكك الحديدية حتى عام 2020 
• اختتام مهرجان دمشق المسرحي 
• الصاروخ اريان يطلق قمرين لصالح شركة يتولسات 
• سمية الألفي تنشر صور حفيدتها على الفيس بوك 
• علماء أمريكيون يعيدون تكوين مرض في خلايا عصبية لدراسته 
• شيرين تضع اللمسات الاخيرة على البومها الجديد 
• فاروق حسني يتبنى إنشاء أول بيت للغناء العربي 
• قمة فنية بين الزعيم والساحر 
• سيرين عبد النور نادلة في مطعم 
• هاتف محمول يتحول الى مختبر لتحليل الدم 
• نور الشريف رئيسا لقناة فضائية في متخافوش 
• نجاة طائرة ركاب أمريكية سقطت اثناء محاولتها الاقلاع 
• نجوم هوليوود أول المشاركين في حفل تنصيب اوباما 
• نقيب الفنانين نائباً لرئيس اتحاد الفنانين العرب

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 23/12/2008



الصفحة الرئيسية 

الملكة تترأس اجتماعا للمجلس الوطني لشؤون الاسرة
الذهبي : التصدي لمشكلة المخدرات يتطلب تعاون الجميع
المؤتمر (الاورو متوسطي) يوصي بتبني استراتيجية مائية لمواجهة تحديات المناخ
وصول قافلتي مساعدات اردنية الى الشعب الفلسطيني
833 مليون دينار قيمة الشيكات المرتجعة خلال 10 أشهر
تراجع بورصة عمان 64ر1% متأثرة بهبوط الأسواق الإقليمية
النفط يواصل الهبوط رغم اقتراب تخفيض انتاج (أوبك)
غزة بدون خبز .. وحماس توقف إطلاق الصواريخ 24 ساعة
محاكمة الزيدي تبدأ 31 الجاري والطلبات تنهال على المنتج التركي لـ(حذاء بوش)
خليل زاد : بإمكان واشنطن التفاوض مع طـالـبـان لكن مـن مـوقـع قـوة
حبس 3 متهمين بحرانيين (جدد) على خلفية إحباط اعتداءات اليوم الوطني
جورجيا تفاوض واشنطن على (شراكة استراتيجية)
5 ملايين شخص مهددون بالجوع فـي زيمبابوي وبريطانيا تطالب باستقالة موغابي
(إيغاد) تدين الرئيس الصومالي وتفرض عقوبات على رئيس وزرائه
إيران تقتل 20 عنصرا من (جند الله)
الأسد: سوريا قد تدخل مباحثات مباشرة مع إسرائيل
طقس بارد نسبيا الى بارد حتى الخميس
وفاة مواطن واحتراق صهريجين اثر حادث فـي العقبة
(الأوقاف) تدعو لصلاة استسقاء.. الجمعة
الحكومة تتجه لتحديد أسعار الألبان

محليات

الملكة رانيا تشارك بإضاءة أطول شجرة لعيد الميلاد فـي الفحيص
الذهبي: نشعر الان بوجود بدايات لمشكلة تعاطي المخدرات
(الصحفيين) توقع اتفاقية مرابحة اسلامية مع (البريد)
مؤتمر الاورومتوسطي يتبني استراتيجية من أجل المياه فـي المنطقة
بن اليعازر : الشرق الاوسط سيستفيد من قناة البحرين
ابو زيد :لا اعتراض مصرياً على (قناة البحرين)
فتح طريق تطوير حضري عين الباشا السرو متوقف منذ ثمانية أشهر
وادي الأردن: تأخر الامطار يلحق الضرر بالسياحة اضافة للزراعة والتجارة
مركز اصلاح وتاهيل قفقفا يوفرلنزلائه التدريب المهني والتثقيف
القاضي : التواجد فـي البادية يعزز العملية الأمنية والتوعية
مستشفى (الأردنية) يعالج 630 مريضاً فـي البادية الشمالية
ندوة تبحث اهمية دور الإعلام فـي تبني قضايا المعوقين فـي العقبة
برمجيات هندسية من (كويكا) للجمعية العلمية
المجلس الزراعي الأعلى يلتئم خلال اسبوعين لاقرار خطة الوثيقة الزراعية
استحداث مكتب خدمة المستثمرين والعسكريين بإدارة الترخيص
خلافات فـي بلدية معدي حول قرارات مالية وإدارية
لجنة فـي الأعيان تقر قانون (المخاطر الزراعية)
مشاركون فـي ورشة (الاعلام الاردني) يعرضون لمواصفات الصحافة المطلوبة
5ر2 مليون دينار لمشروع الحاكورة العام المقبل
الاطباء :الاعتداء على الاسرى الفلسطينيين فـي سجن عوفر جريمة
النقابات تناشد سوريا استضافة اللاجئين العالقين على حدودها مع العراق
ضرب الاطفال عملية تدريبية منظمة تعلمهم العنف
الوحدة الشعبية يحيي الصحفي العراقي الزيدي
وصول قافلتي مساعدات اردنية الى الشعب الفلسطيني
عبيد:الارادة والطموح اساس كل نجاح
(قانونية) النواب تشرع بمناقشة قانون تنظيم المحاسبة
لقاء حاد يجمع وزيرة السياحة و ممثلي القطاع
ثماني سنوات على وفاة ملحم التل
تأخر الموسم المطري يثير مخاوف المزارعين
محافظ اربد يصف واقع شوارع الصريح بالمأساوي
مهرجان الولاء للقائد فـي معان
وفاة مواطن اختناقا من صوبة حطب
انشاء مدينة حرفية فـي الرصيفة بكلفة مليون دينار
إنشاء مكاتب إصلاح وتوفيق أسري العام القادم
الدكتور حداد أمينا عاما للاتحاد العربي للتحكيم
تمديد انتداب ثلاثة قضاة لـ (مكافحة الفساد)
الحكومة تسمح للنواب ببيع الاعفاء الجمركي للسيارات
(الداخلية) تصرف دفعة تمويل الأحزاب
عيد ميلاد الأمير علي يصادف اليوم
الملك يهنيء بالعيد الوطني لليابان

عربي دولي

حماس تعلن وقف إطلاق الصواريخ ل 24 ساعة وتهدد بعمليات (استشهادية) حال مهاجمة غزة
محللون يتوقعون تصعيدا عسكريا بين حماس وإسرائيل
موسكو تعلن دعمها ل عباس وتنتقد مقاطعة حماس للحوار
أزمة الدقيق تتفاقم في غزة وتحذيرات بإغلاق شامل للمخابز
محاكمة الصحافي العراقي منتظر الزيدي تبدأ 31 الجاري
نائب الرئيس العراقي يزور سوريا
نادي باريس يلغي 20 % من ديون العراق
ازمة داخل البرلمان العراقي يفشل بالتصويت على مشروع انسحاب القوات الاجنبية
نزاع اسرائيلي فلسطيني بلجيكي حول مبنى قنصلية بروكسل في القدس

اقتصاد

833 مليون دينار قيمة الشيكات المرتجعة لعدم كفاية الرصيد فـي أول 10 أشهر
اختيار الاردن والبحرين لاعداد الحساب الختامي للموازنة العامة للاجهزة
الحكومة تسلم (النواب) موازنات (المستقلة) وحجمها 05ر2 مليار دينار
مشروع (العبدلي) يقوم بتشغيل 50% من الرافعات فـي الاردن
توقعات بنمو الاستثمار الكويتي فـي الاردن الى 10 مليارات دولار
(الصناعة): الحديد يباع بأقل من أسعاره فـي دول مجاورة بنحو 100 دينار
الملكية الأردنية تدخل خدمة الاتصالات الخليوية والإنترنت على رحلاتها العام المقبل
الجمعية العلمية تتسلم برمجيات فـي مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية
البورصة مستمرة بالتراجع وظلال موجة هبوط الأسواق تخيم على مناخها
هبوط أسعار النفط أكثر من دولار والذهب يصعد مع تراجع العملة الأميركية
30 ألف شخص فـي الخليج فقدوا وظائفهم خلال الربع الأخير من 2008
تراجع بورصات الخليج لادنى مستويات منذ اكثر من اربعة اعوام
إدراج مليون سهم زيادة فـي رأسمال (مصانع الزيوت النباتية الأردنية)
ترجيح صدور قرار حكومي بتحديد أسعار الألبان مع انقضاء مهلة لتخفيضها ذاتيا
رد من المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية
30 كانون الأول آخر جلسات التداول فـي البورصة لعام 2008
مجموعة مذيب حداد وأولاده تدعم 3 مدارس حكومية
(جيبا) تنظم لقاء حول تداعيات الأزمة المالية العالمية
ورشة حول (العزل الحراري والمائي للأبنية)
13 % الفاقد الكهربائي على مستوى التوزيع وعالميا لا يتجاوز 8 %
إدراج أسهم (الأمير للتنمية والمشاريع المتعددة) فـي البورصة 28 الجاري
دعوة الشركات العقارية الى الاهتمام بمصالح العملاء
مساهمة المصرف الليبي فــي الاسكــان تـرتـفع الـى 4 ر39 مليون سهم
(الاستهلاكية المدنية) تبيع الالبان بنسبة تقل60% عن السوق

ريـاضــة

الهيئة العامة لاتحاد كرة القدم تبايع الامير علي رئيساً لولاية جديدة
24 لاعبا لمعسكر تركيا وتعذر اقامة المعسكر التدريبي قبل مباراة سنغافوره
الوفد السوداني يتحفظ والوحدات يوضح الموقف والاتحاد يتدخل
ركلات حرة - المنتخب .. لا فنية ولا بدنية .. بل نفسية!
المنتخب الوطني ..هذا ما عنده؟
عمران والنواطير يطالبان بقسخ عقديهما مع الجزيرة
ختام دورة التحكيم الدولية لكرة القدم
الزعبي : نركز على تطوير البنية التحتية لتطوير اللعبة
الأرثوذكسي يبحث عن الفاصلة .. وزين يريد اللقب
الرمثا يكرّم لاعبيه بعودتهم للدوري الممتاز
سلة الأرينا تبدأ تدريباتها .. اليوم
المنتخب الوطني والصين حكاية .. تخلق احاديث
حرثا وعمان يتنافسان على اللقب ولقاء معنوي بين كفرراكب والفجر
الحسين يعير المنسي للسلط ويستضيف اتحاد كرة السلة ..الاحد
بوسطن سلتيكس يواصل عزف الحان النصر منفردا بدوري كرة السلة الأميركي
22 الف دينار صفقة انتقال بدران والادارة تبحث مصير اللاعب الغاني
جولة كروية في الملاعب الأوروبية.. برشلونة يفك عقدة فياريال ويعزز قبضته على القمة الاسبانية
اصابة قوية تبعد فابريجاس عن ارسنال لفترة غير معروفة
قويض يستقيل من تدريب الظفرة
توتي يغيب عن روما 30 يوما
ريال مدريد يتعاقد مع الفرنسي ديارا مقابل 20 مليون يورو
البحرين والسعودية وديا بكرة القدم اليوم
مورينيو يبدأ الحرب الكلامية ضد مانشستر يونايتد
الدردور وذيابات الى شباب الاردن
بطولة العرب الفردية للشطرنج .. التعادل عنوان مواجهتي السفاريني وفرحان .. ونتالي والسورية فاطمة
السوري قويض يستقيل من تدريب الظفرة
سلة سموحة المصري تعسكر في عمان
الحوراني مدربا لكرة حوارة
نادي المزار الجنوبي ينتخب ادارته 30 الجاري
منتخب الشابات سادسا في البطولة العربية للدراجات
ترقية الرحاحلة الى رتبة استاذ
بطولة الشرطة للجودو.. اليوم
منتخب خماسي كرة القدم يلاقي نظيره السوري في البطولة العربية .. اليوم
عقوبات بحق الفيصلي
الناجحون بفحص ترقية التايكواندو
بطولة دبي الدولية لكرة السلة .. زين يتخطى الجيش السوري

أبــواب

على مشارف الصلـع!
السينما عادت للسعودية بعد غياب 30عاماً
بوح تفاعلي.. الراجف، حلاوة، باعون، مليح
تساقط الشعر.. هل من حلول!
مجدي كامل: مقارنتي بأحمد زكي ظالمة
فرقة الجيل الجديد تشارك البحرينيين فرحة أعيادهم
لوحات البداوي في قاعة المدينة .. تأملات آدميه
ماء البحر يساعد في التنبؤ بتغير المناخ
اكتشاف سبب انهيار ناطحات السحاب الاميركية
زيت الزيتون.. غذاء لذيذ ودواء مفيد
(عمر الشريف) يجسد (الملك فيصل) فـي فيلم أمريكي
الفقمة.. ذلك اللغز المحيّر
شيرين عبد الوهاب تؤجل طرح ألبومها
هل ينام النمل ويحلم؟
حبس صاحب (قارب الحب)
المحمول يمسك بالخارجين عن القانون
لصان يتصلان بالشرطة فـي ألمانيا
ما علاقة السفن بارتفاع حرارة الارض؟
احصاء رسمي لديدان الارض في بريطانيا
اكتشاف سيساعد فـي الوقاية من التسمم البكتيري
نيكولاس كيدج بطل مسلسل السادات
ارتفاع حموضة الماء تدمر الحياة البحرية
سيرين عبد النور تنهي تصوير (عمري معاك)
النساء اكثـر اصابة بسرطان الرئة
مختبر طبي داخل الهاتف الخليوي
مادة فـي البلاستيك تسبب امراض القلب والسكري
(مهرج) يخلع ملابسه فـي مطار ببريطانيا
مسابقة للطلبة فـي تجارب علمية
قصيدة .. أشهد بالحب - غادة السمان

ثقافة وفـنون

الفوتغرافية خريس تفوز بجائزة تونسية
نقل يوقع كتابه (وعد تحقق)
مشاركة أردنية فـي ملتقى الفجيرة
تراتيل دينية فـي الفحيص لفرقة الميلاد
(الأردنية) تنظم أمسية لعبد الواحد و أقلام جديدة تناقش تجربته
عروض مسرحية فـي اربد وعمان
مهرجان إربد المسرحي يختتم فعالياته
إطلاق المسابقة الثقافية السادسة لكليات المجتمع
(أدباء المستقبل) توزع جوائز مسابقتها الإبداعية
اطلاق المؤتمر السابع للمكتبيين الأردنيين
رواية (بر دبي) لزياد عبدالله .. البحث عما وراء الثروة
مسرحية (العقم) على خشبة المركز الثقافـي الملكي
حطين .. فرقة مسرحية جديدة تستهل مشروعها بـ(رسالة عمان)
عرض فيلم ليلة القديس لورينزو فـي (دارة الفنون)
حفل افتتاح (الأردني الكوري للتكنولوجيا)

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور ساد ستوري والله يعطيك العافية  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء
24/12/2008



الصفحة الرئيسية 

• رسالة شفوية من الملك لعباس تؤكد دعم الأردن للشرعية الفلسطينية
• خفض أسعار الألبان ومشتقاتها 7,5 % واقرار دعم الكاز لمحدودي الدخل
• المطاعم الشعبية تخفض أسعارها 
• افتتاح أول مركز لتوقيف الفتيات في عمان 
• 800 ألف إسرائيلي في مرمى صواريخ غزة 
• الذهبي : استكانة الجامعات للضغوط ضخم جهازها الاداري 
• أمطار اليوم وانخفاض على درجات الحرارة 
• تأخير رحلة لـ «الملكية» من القاهرة لعمان بسبب الاحوال الجوية 
• اصابة 5 أشقاء بتسمم غذائي في ماحص 
• مدعي عام «مكافحة الفساد» يوقف «5» من موظفي «الصناعة والتجارة» 
• ترشيح 400 معلم ومعلمة للاستفادة من قروض «صندوق اسكان المعلمين» 
• بوش يخضع للاشعة والحقن بسبب ألم في الكتف 
• تلبية لطلب رئيس الوزراء بحث قائمة الاسعار الجديدة لمستشفى حمزة اليوم 
• غينيا : تضارب الأنباء بشأن انقلاب عسكري عقب وفاة الرئيس
• الذهبي يعترف أمام النواب : جامعاتنا الرسمية تعاني خللا في الانفاق ادى لتضخم أجهزتها الادارية 
• «وسام التمريض العربي» للملكة رانيا والأميرة منى الحسين 
• توزيع الحقيبة المدرسية والملابس الشتوية على الطلبة في عين الباشا 
• ملتقى السفراء يبحث المتغيرات الدولية وتطوير السفارات الاردنية 
• تقطنها 16 اسرة : إزالة 10 منازل مخالفة في دير علا الاحد المقبل 
• عباس ومبارك يبحثان التهدئة في غزة واستئناف الحوار الفلسطيني 
• مقتل 6 عراقيين والعثور على 3 جثث 
• أوباما يبقي على جماعة بوش في البنتاغون إلى ما بعد التنصيب 
• الفلكيون يرصدون أكبر خلل في المجال المغناطيسي لكوكب الأرض 
• نجاد : عقوبات الامم المتحدة عززت ثقة إيران في نفسها 
• العقلة : المطاعم الشعبية تخفض اسعارها اعتبارا من الاسبوع المقبل 
• تجاوبا مع ما نشرته «الدسنورِِِ»:» .. «المواصفات» تضبط بلاط سيراميك يحتوي على عبارات ذات زخرفة إسلامية 
• «تنظيم الاتصالات» تمنح Orange انترنت رخصة فردية عامة 
• تجار : الأسواق المحلية تشهد تراجعا غير مسبوق في المبيعات 
• نمو الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للمملكة بنسبة 6,1% في «9» أشهر 
• «‎الدستور» تسلم سيارة المسابقة الرياضية الرمضانية 
• أبو عابد : هناك أخطاء ولو أردنا نتائج «رقمية» للعبنا مع فرق ضعيفة 
• كرة السلة : المنتخب يسجل انجازا آسيويا ويفقد اللقب العربي 
• زين يخوض اختباراً صعباً أمام مهرام الايراني الليلة 
• جمالية تفوز بجدارة على حاملة اللقب في بطولة العرب للشطرنج 

• محليات ومحافظات

• رسالة شفوية من الملك لعباس تؤكد دعم الأردن للشرعية الفلسطينية
• «وسام التمريض العربي» للملكة رانيا والأميرة منى الحسين
• الذهبي يعترف أمام النواب : جامعاتنا الرسمية تعاني خللا في الانفاق ادى لتضخم أجهزتها الادارية
• توزيع الحقيبة المدرسية والملابس الشتوية على الطلبة في عين الباشا 
• ملتقى السفراء يبحث المتغيرات الدولية وتطوير السفارات الاردنية 
• تقطنها 16 اسرة : إزالة 10 منازل مخالفة في دير علا الاحد المقبل 
• المطاعم الشعبية تخفض أسعارها 
• افتتاح أول مركز لتوقيف الفتيات في عمان 
• الذهبي : استكانة الجامعات للضغوط ضخم جهازها الاداري 
• أمطار اليوم وانخفاض على درجات الحرارة 
• حق الرد : «الاراضي والمساحة» 
• مع الناس 
• اتفاقية تعاون بمجال الحوسبة بين «اربد الكبرى» وثلاث بلديات 
• تأخير رحلة لـ «الملكية» من القاهرة لعمان بسبب الاحوال الجوية 
• العمل الاسلامي يندد بقرار سجن رئيس المجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني 
• «تنظيم النقل» تحمل الطلبة مسؤولية أزمة المواصلات على خطوط «اليرموك» 
• حواتمة : عواصم اقليمية لها مصلحة في تعميق الانقسام الفلسطيني 
• افتتاح مركز توقيف الاحداث للاناث في عمان 
• توقيف متهم بقتل شخص خنقا «بحزام» 
• اصابة 5 أشقاء بتسمم غذائي في ماحص 
• وفاة شاب بعيار ناري في اربد 
• توافق مبدئي حول التعليمات الجديدة لمكاتب استقدام خادمات المنازل 
• مجلس الوزراء يقر شمول عمال الزراعة والصيادين بالضمان الاجتماعي 
• عمالة الاطفال ظاهرة مقلقة الى اتساع في الاردن 
• نقابيون يدعون الشعب العراقي الى رفض «الاتفاقية الأمنية» مع اميركا 
• «الجيولوجيين» تطالب مجلس النقباء بالاعتذار للدكتور الطرزي 
• «التجمع النقابي العمالي» يدين «تعرض عدد من اعضائه لاجراءات تعسفية» 
• مسؤول اندونيسي يؤكد سعي بلاده لتعزيز علاقاتها مع الاردن 
• حريق في صهريج محمل بمادة «الزفت» على طريق الربة 
• مشروع «ناقل البحرين» يتصدر اولويات «المؤتمر الوزاري للمياه» 
• الجمعاني : خطط طوارىء لمواجهة الجفاف في حال استمرار الانحباس المطري 
• مركز التعايش الديني يهنىء المسيحيين بالأعياد الميلادية 
• بحث القضايا المعيقة للتنمية في جيوب الفقر بالمفرق 
• افتتاح «مدرسة التوبة» في «اصلاح وتأهيل الموقر» 
• لطوف تشارك باجتماع وزراء الشؤون الاجتماعية العرب 
• عجوز يتخذ من جسر عين الباشا مسكنا 
• تشققات في مدرسة أم كثير تنذر بكارثة على رؤوس الطالبات 
• اقامة صلاة الاستسقاء في اربد الجمعة 
• ابو هديب يصادق على موازنة بلدية الوسطية 
• «الخارجية» تسمح للصليب الاحمر بنقل المساعدات دون موافقة مسبقة 
• بحث تعزيز التعاون القضائي مع الصين 
• وزير العمل يفتتح المعهد الاردني الكوري للتكنولوجيا في الزرقاء 
• انفراج مرتقب على قضية أطباء الامتياز 
• الموسى : الأردن الثاني عالميا باليورانيوم 
• مدعي عام «مكافحة الفساد» يوقف «5» من موظفي «الصناعة والتجارة» 
• لجنة قطرية للتعاقد مع 50 مترجما أردنيا 
• اعتصام طلابي احتجاجا على نقل الباصات من المجمع الشمالي الى الغربي بالمفرق 
• تبرئة محطة فضائية بثت رسائل مسيئة للوحدة الوطنية 
• ترشيح 400 معلم ومعلمة للاستفادة من قروض «صندوق اسكان المعلمين» 
• وزير الطاقة يحاضر في منتدى «الدستور» .. الأحد 
• تلبية لطلب رئيس الوزراء بحث قائمة الاسعار الجديدة لمستشفى حمزة اليوم 
• جمعية المركز الإسلامي تقيم يوما طبيا مجانيا في الوحدات 
• أبو خضير يحاضر حول مضامين رسالة عمان 
• المناصير مديرا للبرامج في التلفزيون الاردني 
• «العنف الاسري» محاضرة في عين الباشا 
• «العمرية» تتألق في ملتقاها التربوي الثالث لرياض الاطفال 
• د. ميرزا رئيسا للجمعية الاهلية للتبرع بالدم 
• مجلس المستشارين والملحقين الثقافيين العرب يزور الاردنية 
• «ذبحتونا» تحذر في رسالة الى «النواب» من رفع رسوم الجامعات والتوجه لخصخصتها 
• «فلسطين النيابية» تثمن جهود الملك لتحسين الظروف المعيشية لأبناء المخيمات 
• خفض أسعار الألبان ومشتقاتها 7,5 % واقرار دعم الكاز لمحدودي الدخل

• عربي ودولي 

• عباس ومبارك يبحثان التهدئة في غزة واستئناف الحوار الفلسطيني
• مقتل 6 عراقيين والعثور على 3 جثث
• أوباما يبقي على جماعة بوش في البنتاغون إلى ما بعد التنصيب 
• الفلكيون يرصدون أكبر خلل في المجال المغناطيسي لكوكب الأرض 
• نجاد : عقوبات الامم المتحدة عززت ثقة إيران في نفسها 
• 800 ألف إسرائيلي في مرمى صواريخ غزة 
• بوش يخضع للاشعة والحقن بسبب ألم في الكتف 
• محكمة مصرية تقضي بعدم اختصاصها بالنظر في قضية سعد الدين ابراهيم 
• غينيا : تضارب الأنباء بشأن انقلاب عسكري عقب وفاة الرئيس 
• «عسكر» موريتانيا يدعون رؤساء سابقين للمشاركة في حوار 
• وزير الخارجية العراقي في عهد صدام : الإتفاقية الأمنية ستكبل اوباما 
• تركيا : ضبط حافلة صغيرة محشوة بالمتفجرات 
• «الداخلية» تؤكد الافراج عن الضباط المحتجزين 
• هيئة الدفاع : حذاء الزيدي ليس وسيلة جرمية للقتل 
• مجلس الامن يمدد حصانة عائدات الطاقة العراقية 
• البيت الابيض : بغداد قدمت «ضمانات» بعدم طرد مجاهدي خلق 
• البرلمان العراقي يخول الحكومة توقيع اتفاقات بقاء القوات غير الاميركية 
• استقالة رئيس البرلمان العراقي 
• روسيا : فشل جديد لعملية اطلاق صاروخ عابر للقارات 
• رئيس الامارات : المواجهة العسكرية الأمريكية الايرانية في الخليج "مرفوضة" 
• 8,5 مليون دولار منحة يابانية للسلطة الفلسطينية 
• فيون : لا تقدم في عملية السلام بدون تهدئة دائمة 
• منتدى فلسطين يطلق «نداء نابلس» لانهاء حالة الانقسام الفلسطيني 
• عاصفة رملية تربك حركة الطيران بمطار القاهرة 
• عودة 147 معتمرا الى غزة عبر معبر رفح 
• الحريري لن يدعو إلى إجراء مفاوضات مع إسرائيل 
• الاحتلال يعتقل 3 فلسطينيين بالضفة 
• الزهار : حماس مستعدة لتجديد التهدئة مقابل التزام تل ابيب بشروطها 

• مال وإعمال 

• العقلة : المطاعم الشعبية تخفض اسعارها اعتبارا من الاسبوع المقبل
• تجاوبا مع ما نشرته «الدسنورِِِ»:» .. «المواصفات» تضبط بلاط سيراميك يحتوي على عبارات ذات زخرفة إسلامية
• «تنظيم الاتصالات» تمنح Orange انترنت رخصة فردية عامة 
• تجار : الأسواق المحلية تشهد تراجعا غير مسبوق في المبيعات 
• نمو الناتج المحلي الإجمالي للمملكة بنسبة 6,1% في «9» أشهر 
• «الدستور» تستطلع آراء وكلاء السيارات حول انعكاسات أزمة السيارات العالمية على السوق المحلية 
• يوم العمل المفتوح في الجامعة الهاشمية 
• «صناعة الأردن» تطالب الحكومة بتخفيض أسعار الكهرباء 
• وزيرة السياحة والآثار لـ «الدستور» : اجراءات لمواجهة تأثير الازمة العالمية على السياحة الاردنية 
• تواصل تبعات الازمة المالية العالمية على اقتصادات الدول الكبرى 
• التباطؤ الاقتصادي يعمق الفجوة بين الاغنياء والفقراء في اسيا 
• السعودية تركز استثماراتها على الاقتصاد المحلي 
• منظمة بديلة لمصدري الغاز تضم 16 دولة تشهر قريبا 
• الاتحاد العقارية الاماراتية تبيع سندات بسبب صعوبات في الحصول على قروض 
• أوبك قد تجتمع قريبا لوقف هبوط اسعار النفط 
• الاقتصاد الامريكي ينكمش 0,5 بالمائة 
• تراجع مبيعات المنازل الامريكية القائمة 8,6 بالمائة 
• «النقد الدولي» يحث العالم لايقاف «ركود كبير» 
• انخفاض طفيف يلمس المؤشر العام لبورصة عمان بمقدار 0,24% 
• «الاستهلاكية المدنية» تطرح كميات اضافية من منتجات الالبان في كافة اسواقها 
• الاتصالات الاردنية تقدم عروضا لمن يرغب بالاستقالة من موظفيها 
• 1025,1 مليون دينار عجز الموازنة خلال 10 أشهر 
• «حماية المستهلك» : الاسعار الحقيقية للالبان لا تتجاوز 85 قرشا للكيلو 
• السفارة الاندونيسية تنظم مؤتمرا للتجارة والاستثمار والسياحة 
• رخصة فردية عامة لشركة «الروابط الذكية» من تنظيم الاتصالات 
• المجالي : التكامل الاقتصادي العربي حتمي لتقليل الآثار السلبية للأزمة المالية العالمية 
• فصل التيار الكهربائي عن مناطق بمحافظة المفرق .. اليوم 
• «القاهرة عمان» يطلق خدمة «بصمة العين» 
• «الضريبة» تدعو للاستفادة من قرار مجلس الوزراء الاعفاء من الغرامات بنسبة 45% 
• مدير عام الجمارك يلتقي وفد جمعية المصدرين 
• «الأسواق الكويتية» تنفذ مشروعات عقارية في الاردن بقيمة 200 مليون دولار 

• رياضة 
•الدستور» تسلم سيارة المسابقة الرياضية الرمضانية
• أبو عابد : هناك أخطاء ولو أردنا نتائج «رقمية» للعبنا مع فرق ضعيفة
• كرة السلة : المنتخب يسجل انجازا آسيويا ويفقد اللقب العربي 
• زين يخوض اختباراً صعباً أمام مهرام الايراني الليلة 
• جمالية تفوز بجدارة على حاملة اللقب في بطولة العرب للشطرنج 
• الان بي ايه : غولدن ستايت ووريرز ضحية جديدة لاورلاندو ماجيك 
• الدوري الانجليزي : تشلسي يفشل في انتزاع الصدارة وينجو من الخسارة 
• ترتيبات أنيقة لبطولة «ترافكس ترافل» للفروسية 
• درك الدبلوماسي بطلاً للأمن العام بالجودو 
• اتحاد التايكواندو ينظم دورات مختلفة لحكامه 
• حرثا يحتفظ بلقب دوري يد السيدات 
• يد بلدية اربد تعسكر بضيافة الصداقة اللبناني 
• بطولة كليات الجامعة الاردنية لكرة السلة تنطلق اليوم 
• حكام المرحلة الأولى من البطولة التنشيطية لأندية الدرجة الممتازة 
• الارثوذكسي يجدد تفوقه على زين ويسحبه للموقعة الفاصلة 
• كلمة اليوم : جمهور الكرة ودوره في الفوز محمد سعد الشنطي 
• ذوو الاحتياجات الخاصة : انجازات فاقت التوقعات 
• لجنة الحكام الإماراتية تعترف بوجود أخطاء وتحيل الكسار للتحقيق 
• الاتفاق يقيل المدرب البرتغالي اوليفيرا 
• السوري قويض يعود الى الكرامة 
• الدوري السوري : الجيش والوحدة في واجهة المرحلة الاخيرة ذهابا 
• الدوري القطري : الغرافة والريان في المواجهة الابرز 
• الدوري البرتغالي : بنفيكا يعيد الفارق مع بورتو 
• الفورمولا واحد : «تويوتا» ستبقى رغم الخسائر المالية 
• توشاك يمدد عقده مع منتخب ويلز 
• متسلدر يخضع لجراحة في الأنف 
• ميسي يتدرب مع الناشئين من أوزبكستان 
• موريو يغيب عن الملاعب ثلاثة أسابيع 
• اوين يؤجل القرار بشأن مستقبله مع نيوكاسل 
• إسبانيول يؤكد أن كاميني ليس للبيع 
• لابورتا فريق برشلونة مثل سيارة فورمولا واحد 
• هوغو سانشيز مدربا جديدا لالميريا 
• لوف يتجاوز أزمة بالاك 
• خليجي 19 : المنتخب العماني يختتم استعداداته بالفوز على السنغال 
• فابريغاس يغيب عن ارسنال ثلاثة اشهر 
• تونيل يوافق على الانتقال الى رينجرز 
• ريفر بلات يتعاقد رسميا مع جوروسيتو 
• زينيت يمنح ارشافين الضوء الاخضر للتفاوض مع ارسنال 
• بوسكتس يمدد عقده مع برشلونة 
• سسكا موسكو يطلب 20 مليون يورو للتخلي عن كراسيتش 
• الحزم السعودي يصل عمان اليوم : الفيصلي يكثف تحضيراته للإياب العربي بصفوف متكاملة 
• يلتقيان في إياب الدور الثاني لبطولة دوري الأبطال العرب غداً : الوحدات يعسكر للمريخ اليوم 
• يرموك البقعة يواصل تحضيراته لاقامة بطولة الاستقلال الثانية للملاكمة 
• اتحاد الرمثا يقدم لاعبي فريقه الكروي الجدد .. الليلة 

• فن وثقافة 

• افتتاح مهرجان اليابان الثالث في «الاردنية» بعروض افلام حديثة
• ندوة «عروبة القدس» تعاين بصمات المدينة في حقول المعرفة الإنسانية
• الزميل جلال الرفاعي يشارك في معرض «المصابيح المضيئة» 
• «الثقافي الملكي» ينتدي حول الادوات الحديثة في الفن المعاصر 
• عقل العويط في «انجيل شخصي» .. طبيعة التأمل الفكري 
• تغريم جابر عصفور لتضامنه مع عبدالمعطي حجازي 
• البدء بالموسم الثالث لبرنامج «شاعر المليون» 
• الجامعة الأردنية تستضيف الروائي أحمد حرب 
• دليل الفن والثقافة 
• عبود الجابري : القصيدة صراع بين ذات مكبلة بالشعر وذوات تنزع نحو التحرر 
• افتتاح معرض السويسري رينيه زاخ .. الأدوات اليومية في مرايا الحياة 
• سوريا تطلق «فضائية» خاصة بالدراما 
• كلية الشوبك تنظم معرض الكتاب الشامل 

• منوعات 

• هجرته محبوبته فأطلق النار على نفسه
• رايو موري : من مواليد 24 ـ 12 ـ 1986
......

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الخميس

25/12/2008



الصفحة الرئيسية 

شهيد .. وصواريخ المقاومة تصيب الاسرائيليين بالهلع
الذهبي : الحكومة ستقدم للنواب قريبا تعديلات قانونية لتطوير التعليم العالي
(التخاصية) تبحث خصخصة شركة البريد وتقر مشروعاً لمعالجة (النفايات) فـي الغباوي
الملكية تخفض أسعار تذاكرها (5-10%) استجابة لهبوط النفط
بطريرك القدس يبدأ فـي بيت لحم احتفالات أعياد الميلاد
تراجع مؤشر البورصة وقطاعا المال والصناعة يقودان التداول
النفط يواصل تراجعه .. وأسواق المال تشهد معاملات هزيلة عشيّة عيد الميلاد
المانيا تمنح لبنان 50 دبابة ومحادثات عسكرية الشهر المقبل
احباط هجوم انتحاري واصابة 20 فـي اشتباكات مع الشرطة فـي كشمير خلال انتخابات محلية
انقلابيو غينيا يختارون (كمارا) قائداً لهم والاتحاد الافريقي يهدد بمعاقبتهم
اوباما يعين ستينبرغ و لوي مساعدين لوزيرة الخارجية
الرئيس الصومالي ورئيس وزرائه يقرران الاستقالة
قتيل و4 جرحى اثر انفجار قنبلة شرقي باكستان
تفكك يصيب (جبهة التوافق) اثر استقالة المشهداني
افتتاح السفارة السورية فـي بيروت غداً
مبارك يبحث مع القذافي الاوضاع العربية
(شتوية التوجيهي) تبدأ السبت بمشاركة 131231 طالبا وطالبة
تخفيض أجور المعالجة فـي (مستشفى حمزة) 80 %
تساقط الامطار يتواصل .. ومنخفض عميق الاثنين
الطوائف المسيحية فـي المملكة تحتفل بعيد الميلاد المجيد
(الرأي) تهنيء بعيد الميلاد

محليات

شهيد .. وصواريخ المقاومة تصيب الاسرائيليين بالهلع
الذهبي : الحكومة ستقدم للنواب قريبا تعديلات قانونية لتطوير التعليم العالي
(التخاصية) تبحث خصخصة شركة البريد وتقر مشروعاً لمعالجة (النفايات) فـي الغباوي
الملكية تخفض أسعار تذاكرها (5-10%) استجابة لهبوط النفط
بطريرك القدس يبدأ فـي بيت لحم احتفالات أعياد الميلاد
تراجع مؤشر البورصة وقطاعا المال والصناعة يقودان التداول
النفط يواصل تراجعه .. وأسواق المال تشهد معاملات هزيلة عشيّة عيد الميلاد
المانيا تمنح لبنان 50 دبابة ومحادثات عسكرية الشهر المقبل
احباط هجوم انتحاري واصابة 20 فـي اشتباكات مع الشرطة فـي كشمير خلال انتخابات محلية
انقلابيو غينيا يختارون (كمارا) قائداً لهم والاتحاد الافريقي يهدد بمعاقبتهم
اوباما يعين ستينبرغ و لوي مساعدين لوزيرة الخارجية
الرئيس الصومالي ورئيس وزرائه يقرران الاستقالة
قتيل و4 جرحى اثر انفجار قنبلة شرقي باكستان
تفكك يصيب (جبهة التوافق) اثر استقالة المشهداني
افتتاح السفارة السورية فـي بيروت غداً
مبارك يبحث مع القذافي الاوضاع العربية
(شتوية التوجيهي) تبدأ السبت بمشاركة 131231 طالبا وطالبة
تخفيض أجور المعالجة فـي (مستشفى حمزة) 80 %
تساقط الامطار يتواصل .. ومنخفض عميق الاثنين
الطوائف المسيحية فـي المملكة تحتفل بعيد الميلاد المجيد
(الرأي) تهنيء بعيد الميلاد

عربي ودولي

الفصائل تمطر مواقع اسرائيلية بعشرات الصواريخ
التشريعي الفلسطيني ينفي تقديم كتلة حماس قانون عقوبات بالحدود الإسلامية
عباس يطالب بتحقيق دولي بحادث وفاة أسير فلسطيني لدى إسرائيل
المالكي فـي انقرة لبحث التصدي لـ (الكردستاني) والتعاون الثنائي
طالباني : أميركا احتلت العراق من أجل إسرائيل ونفط الخليج
مقتل 3 جنود اميركيين و4 عراقيين بحادثين منفصلين
تفكك فـي (جبهة التوافق) اثر استقالة المشهداني
الاحتلال يعتقل سبعة فلسطينيين فـي الضفة
قلق صيني من تطورات الأوضاع الفلسطينية

اقتصاد

الذهبي يؤكد أهمية الشراكة بين القطاعين العام والخاص لتوفير الخدمات والمشروعات في المملكة
35% ارتفاع طلب المحطات على المحروقات في يوم واحد
الرفاعي: المصفاة جاهزة لتلبية حاجة المملكة من المحروقات رغم ارتفاع الطلب
تخفيضات متتالية على اسعار المواد الغذائية الاساسية (بالمدنية) تصل إلى 23%
شركات طيران عربية بينها (الملكية الأردنية)تبدأ خفض أسعار التذاكر تجاوبا مع هبوط النفط
السماح بتصدير واستيراد البضائع والعينات التي تقل عن الفي دينار عن طريق المطارات بدون رسوم
مبيعات السيارات الجديدة بالمملكة فـي أدنى مستوى
3ر34 مليون دينار التداول والمؤشر ينخفض 7 نقاط
النفط يواصل هبوطه وسط تراجع الطلب الأميركي بنسبة 4%
تراجع البورصات الخليجية وسط مخاوف بشأن توقعات الاقتصاد والارباح
انفاق المستهلكين الاميركيين يسجل خامس انخفاض شهري
تراجع طلبيات السلع المعمرة الاميركية في تشرين الثاني
توقعات بعمليات اندماج في قطاعي البنوك والعقارات بدبي
413 مليون دولار قرض لمصر من الافريقي للتنمية
مصر تنافس أسبانيا على أعداد اقل من السياح
قادة الخليج يتطلعون للوحدة النقدية وسط الازمة المالية
المانيا تقيد خطة التحفيز الاقتصادي الجديدة بمبلغ 25 مليار يورو
اليمن يطرح مناقصة لانشاء أول منطقة صناعية فـي عدن
صعود نجم السلع الاولية وأفوله يلقي الضوء على العام الجديد
دول الخليج تعلق محادثات التجارة الحرة مع الاتحاد الاوروبي
مدير شركة الكهرباء يحاضر في (اليرموك)
الملكية الاردنية تقلع من القاهرة بعد تأخير استمر8 ساعات
44 مليون دولار ارباح العربية للاستثمار حتى نهاية تشرين الثاني
عمان تستضيف مؤتمر التحكيم التجاري – السبت

رياضة 

الوحدات والمريخ فـي اياب دوري ابطال العرب لكرة القدم .. اليوم
البطولة التنشيطية بكرة القدم تنطلق غدا بغياب الدوليين
حمــــدان: رؤى الامير فيصــــل لتطـــوير الرياضة الأردنية يؤطر العملية الانتخابية
الفيصلي يصعد تحضيراته وتصريحات واثقة من الحزم
اتحاد الرمثا يقدم لاعبيه الجدد لفريق كرة القدم
ختام بطولة العرب الفردية للشطرنج نتائج المنتخب الوطني دون الطموح
بطولة دبي الدولية لكرة السلة ... اليوم
جولة رياضية فـي الملاعب العالمية
بنزيمة يغازل ريال مدريد
سكولاري يدين قرار طرد تيري من المباراة أمام إيفرتون
بوكا جونيورز بطلا لدوري الأرجنتين
دل بوسكي: راوول يمكنه العودة الى صفوف المنتخب الاسباني في اي وقت
ابو تريكة يحصل على الاسد الذهبي كأفضل لاعب في افريقيا
ميلان يسعى لضم كانافارو
فيا هدف برشلونة للموسم المقبل
لصوص يسرقون منزل رونالدينيو ويتركون الكرة الذهبية
بطولة الوفاء للحسين للشطرنج تستأنف اليوم
بدء الاعداد لتعديل التشريعات تمهيدا للاحتراف
اتحاد كرة السلة يصدر جدول الدوري الممتاز
منتخب الخماسي لكرة القدم يتخطى المنتخب التونسي
وفد المريخ السوداني يزور الفيصلي ويدعو الى توأمة

أبواب 

عيــد ميـــلاد مجيـــد
الجـوع أحــد عناويـن موسم الأعيـاد
شجرة عيد الميلاد.. زينة المنزل في الأعياد
خطوات بسيطة لمائدة أجمل
الخلايا الجذعية بين النظرية والتطبيق
أمراض الحساسية والربو وباء القرن
السينما العربية 2008 ... كثير مـــن الإنتاج قليـل مـــن السحـر
نيكول كيدمان ترفض نشر صور إبنتها
إفلاس الشركة المتورطة فـي فضيحة الألبان الملوثة
نم ساعة اضافية لتتجنب أمراض القلب
خسرت فـي تركيا ففازت بجمال بلجيكا
بلجيكا تستعيد رضيعا بيع عبر الانترنت
أسعار السلع نجم العام الجديد
إصابات رضع جراء لقاحات فاسدة فـي المغرب
حراس حديقة نيبال يخسسون النمور
من قصيدة .. هنّ النساء - محمد جبر الحربي
نجاة طائرة بعد سقوط أحد عجلاتها
صيدلي يهرب أدوية بعلب شاي
سلامة القلب مع البصل

ثقافة وفـنون

تعليمات جديدة لهيئات تحرير مجلات (الثقافة) ومشكلة التوزيع تراوح مكانها
مشاركة أردنية في مهرجان دوز الدولي للصحراء بتونس
وإطلاق مهرجان البحر السوري بمشاركة أردنية واسعة
(سحر الشرق) في جاليري زارا
الحصن الجامعية أولى المسابقة الثقافية لجامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
تواصل الاستعدادات لإطلاق الفعاليات بانتظار تشكيل اللجنة العليا لمدينة الثقافة
(زعل وخضرة F M) فـي ثلاث محافظات
(دبي السينمائي).. ينحاز إلى الطاقات الإبداعية الجديدة
محاضرة حول اللغة المشتركة بين الموسيقى والفنون البصرية
إشهار (اثنا عشر 2008)
الكيالي يشارك بمناظرة حول النشر
حرب يحاضر فـي ندوة برابطة الكتاب حول تجربته الروائية
تشكيل لجنة تنسيق العمل الثقافـي فـي عجلون
(أدباء المستقبل) توزع جوائز مسابقتها الإبداعية
التشكيلية ابو بكر تشارك في (روحانيات)
(الزبال) تواصل عروضها المسرحية على خشبة المركز الثقافي الملكي
مؤتمر المكتبيين يختتم بالدعوة إلى تطوير المكتبات المدرسية

----------


## Sad Story

‏‏‏العناوين في الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 7-1-2009‏


صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية
• الملك : هناك مؤامرة على الشعب الفلسطيني ومستقبله وسنستمر في افشالها .. اسرائيل تغرق غزة بدماء الاطفال والنساء
• تصاعد الهبّة الاردنية للتنديد بمجازر الاحتلال في غزة
• زخات مطرية في الشمال اليوم 
• فنزويلا تطرد السفير الاسرائيلي 
• خفض أسعار 90 دواء 
• اللواء الحمادنة مديرا عاما للدفاع المدني 
• «النواب» يبحث اليوم موازنات المؤسسات المستقلة 
• مجلس الوزراء يقر تعديل قانون المالكين والمستأجرين 
• مشروع قانون لاقامة العاصمة الاتحادية العراقية في المنطقة الخضراء 
• لبنان تبلغ سوريا استعدادها للبدء بترسيم الحدود 
• محكمة مصرية عليا تؤكد حكما سابقا بوقف بيع الغاز لاسرائيل 
• «وفد الترويكا» يشيد بالدور الاردني للحيلولة دون تفاقم الازمة في المنطقة وتحقيق السلام 
• فعاليات شعبية : الملك يعبر عن ضمير الأمة الذي لا يقبل المساومة على ثوابتها وشعوبها 
• الملك لبلير : على المجتمع الدولي التحرك فورا لمواجهة الكارثة الإنسانية في غزة 
• في تصريحات لقناة الجزيرة الفضائية : الملك يحذر من مؤامرة تستهدف الشعب الفلسطيني وحقه في اقامة الدولة المستقلة 
• مدير ادارة ترخيص السواقين لـ "الدستور" : 63 ألف رخصة محجوزة لمخالفات مرورية او لفقدان الاهلية 
• وفاة أحد نزلاء «إصلاح الجويدة» 
• 8 آلاف مقعد في الجامعات الرسمية لخريجي «شتوية التوجيهي» 
• «التربية» تعلن اسماء الدفعة الاولى من المرشحين للاستفادة من «صندوق الاسكان»
• الملك : الاردن مستمر بدعم الشعب الفلسطيني وافشال أية مؤامرة تستهدف تهديد حقه في إقامة الدولة المستقلة 
• غضب أردني متصاعد على جرائم الاحتلال الوحشية بحق الابرياء في قطاع غزة 
• الذهبي والرفاعي والمجالي يبحثون مع رئيس البرلمان العربي الانتقالي الاوضاع في غزة 
• اصابة «9» اشخاص اثر انزلاق حافلة مدرسية في منطقة النصر في حفرة عمقها «6» أمتار 
• وزير العمل يرعى اطلاق برنامج مهارات قادة المستقبل 
• اسرائيل تحول غزة الى ارض محروقة وترتكب سلسلة مجازر بحق المدنيين 
• ساركوزي وبلير متفائلان بـ«هدنة» .. والوفد الأوروبي يراها «بعيدة» 
• مقتل 9 عراقيين بينهم 4 «كوماندوس» في بغداد 
• «الأونروا» : ما يحدث في غزة «جنون» لم يشهد له التاريخ مثيلا 
• الكونغرس الأميركي الجديد يؤدي اليمين الدستورية 
• العقلة : رقابة مشددة على المطاعم الشعبية للتأكد من تطبيقها الاسعار المخفضة 
• «الصناعة والتجارة» تحرر «13» الف مخالفة العام الماضي 
• بدير : قمة الكويت الاقتصادية مهمة لوضع خطوات عملية لتحقيق التكامل العربي 
• اوقات عصيبة تنتظر الاقتصادين الخليجي والمصري العام الحالي 
• اوروبا تقبع تحت ازمة الغاز .. وتبحث عقد قمة 
• منتخبنا الوطني يواجه انتر باكو الأذربيجاني برسم الاستعداد الجدي 
• السلط في المجموعة الرابعة لبطولة الأندية الآسيوية لكرة اليد 
• دوري ابطال اسيا : قرعة النسخة الجديدة اليوم في دبي 
• مسقط 19 : عُمان بمواجهة العراق الجريح والبحرين يتطلع للتأهل على حساب الكويت 
• رالي داكار : العطية يحرز المركز الاول في المرحلة الثالثة 

• محليات ومحافظات
• الملك : هناك مؤامرة على الشعب الفلسطيني ومستقبله وسنستمر في افشالها .. اسرائيل تغرق غزة بدماء الاطفال والنساء
• الملك : الاردن مستمر بدعم الشعب الفلسطيني وافشال أية مؤامرة تستهدف تهديد حقه في إقامة الدولة المستقلة
• تصاعد الهبّة الاردنية للتنديد بمجازر الاحتلال في غزة 
• غضب أردني متصاعد على جرائم الاحتلال الوحشية بحق الابرياء في قطاع غزة 
• الذهبي والرفاعي والمجالي يبحثون مع رئيس البرلمان العربي الانتقالي الاوضاع في غزة 
• اصابة «9» اشخاص اثر انزلاق حافلة مدرسية في منطقة النصر في حفرة عمقها «6» أمتار 
• وزير العمل يرعى اطلاق برنامج مهارات قادة المستقبل 
• جلالته يستقبل رئيس الاتحاد اللوثري العالمي : الملك يحذر من خطورة الاوضاع في غزة جراء استمرار العدوان 
• رئيس الوزراء يوعز بترجمة الوثيقة الزراعية الى مشروعات قابلة للتنفيذ 
• الملك ينتدب الصفدي لتقديم العزاء : الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية تعزي بوفاة المعلا 
• الذهبي : الملك يقود مسارين سياسيا وانسانيا لوقف العدوان الاسرائيلي ومساعدة الأشقاء الفلسطينيين 
• زخات مطرية في الشمال اليوم 
• خفض أسعار 90 دواء 
• اللواء الحمادنة مديرا عاما للدفاع المدني 
• «النواب» يبحث اليوم موازنات المؤسسات المستقلة 
• مجلس الوزراء يقر تعديل قانون المالكين والمستأجرين 
• «الصليب الأحمر» : الوضع في غزة شديد الاضطراب وفي غاية الخطورة 
• تشكيل لجنة في البقعة لمناصرة غزة 
• لجنة لاغاثة أهل غزة في مدارس الاكاديمية العربية الحديثة 
• وفد «العربية لحقوق الانسان» يزور جرحى غزة بمستشفى الملكة علياء 
• «المفوض السامي لشؤون اللاجئين» يدعو مصر واسرائيل لفتح الحدود أمام أهل غزة 
• الأمم المتحدة تحذر من انقطاع الكهرباء عن مناطق واسعة في غزة 
• حق الرد 
• اعلان «2009» سنة دولية لعلم الفلك 
• أضرحة الصحابة في المزار الجنوبي تخلو من الزوار في يوم عاشوراء 
• توصيات ندوة «مؤتة» حول معاملة نزلاء مراكز الاصلاح 
• 4 ملايين دينار موازنة بلدية الرمثا 
• ورشة تدريبية متخصصة لمهندسين زراعيين عراقيين 
• «وفد الترويكا» يشيد بالدور الاردني للحيلولة دون تفاقم الازمة في المنطقة وتحقيق السلام 
• «الهاشمية» تحصل على الاعتماد العام لمؤسسات التعليم العالي 
• «الصحة والبيئة» و «الادارية» النيابيتان تزوران لواء البترا 
• «النواب» ينظر اليوم في مشروع قانون موازنات الوحدات الحكومية 
• طائرتا مساعدات عراقيتان لغزة تصلان عمان 
• لجان وطنية لتوثيق جرائم اسرائيل ومحكمة شعبية لقادة الاحتلال 
• طلبة الجامعات يدعون العالم إلى وقفة ضمير تنهي العدوان الهمجي الإسرائيلي 
• وفد الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين يعود الجرحى الفلسطينيين 
• فعاليات شعبية : الملك يعبر عن ضمير الأمة الذي لا يقبل المساومة على ثوابتها وشعوبها 
• قافلة مساعدات الى غزة 
• في مقلة العام دمعة : للشاعرة جوهرة سفاريني 
• «الاونروا» تشيد بجهد الهيئة الخيرية الهاشمية لدعم أهالي غزة 
• مهندس زراعي ينجح في انتاج «غاز الميثان ـ البيوجاز» 
• الملك يؤكد ضرورة تحرك المجتمع الدولي بشكل فوري لوقف العدوان الاسرائيلي 
• الملك لبلير : على المجتمع الدولي التحرك فورا لمواجهة الكارثة الإنسانية في غزة 
• خلال استقبال جلالته لرئيس البرلمان العربي الانتقالي .. الملك : الاردن يواصل جهوده لوقف العدوان على غزة 
• في تصريحات لقناة الجزيرة الفضائية : الملك يحذر من مؤامرة تستهدف الشعب الفلسطيني وحقه في اقامة الدولة المستقلة 
• مدير ادارة ترخيص السواقين لـ "الدستور" : 63 ألف رخصة محجوزة لمخالفات مرورية او لفقدان الاهلية 
• «العمل» : تعليمات تنظيم «استقدام العاملين في المنازل» ستؤدي لاغلاق «50» مكتبا 
• الايراني يقرر اغلاق مكب النفايات في الخربة السمرا لمخالفته الاشتراطات البيئية 
• الايعاز بتسريع العمل في مشروع صرف صحي الصريح 
• ترفيع ثلاثة زملاء في «بترا» للدرجة الخاصة 
• شرطة المفرق تفك لغز سرقة الاغنام في المحافظة 
• مقتل شاب بالخطأ بمسدس ابن عمه 
• الاحتفال بذكرى تأسيس الجيش العراقي بالمفرق 
• المملكة تسعى لرفع عدد المواقع الاردنية على قائمة التراث العالمي 
• وفاة أحد نزلاء «إصلاح الجويدة» 
• 8 آلاف مقعد في الجامعات الرسمية لخريجي «شتوية التوجيهي» 
• المطالبة بتعديل رواتب عمال شركة الصلب والحديد 
• «اوقاف الكرك» تحتفل بذكرى الهجرة النبوية الشريفة 
• عجلون تحتفل بذكرى الهجرة النبوية الشريفة 
• الزام منح المتطوعين للدراسات الدوائية بوليصة تأمين دولية 
• أمانة عمان تبدأ حملة تشجير حدائق ومتنزهات وجزر وسطية في العاصمة 
• «التربية» تعلن اسماء الدفعة الاولى من المرشحين للاستفادة من «صندوق الاسكان» 
• انخفاض معدلات الأمطار يتسبب بجفاف بساتين الزيتون في الطفيلة 
• رئيس بلدية الفحيص يقاضي المستقيلين من المجلس 
• الفايز يرعى احتفال إربد بذكرى الهجرة النبوية 
• مستشفى ابن الهيثم يستضيف اليوم مؤتمر جراحة الدماغ والاعصاب 
• وفد الكنيسة الانجيلية اللوثرية يزور المغطس 
• البرغثي يحاضر في المركز الأردني للدراسات والمعلومات 
• طلبة «الأردنية» يعودون جرحى العدوان الإسرائيلي 
• منتدى ابو نصير الثقافي يزور جرحى القطاع 
• «التكنولوجيا» تطلق حملة «أغيثوا غزة هاشم» 
• «استمطار النصر» مسيرة في سحاب 
• امسية شعرية للشاعر عواد البخيت 
• نقابة المهندسين تعود جرحى غزة 

• عربي ودولي
• اسرائيل تحول غزة الى ارض محروقة وترتكب سلسلة مجازر بحق المدنيين
• ساركوزي وبلير متفائلان بـ«هدنة» .. والوفد الأوروبي يراها «بعيدة»
• مقتل 9 عراقيين بينهم 4 «كوماندوس» في بغداد 
• «الأونروا» : ما يحدث في غزة «جنون» لم يشهد له التاريخ مثيلا 
• الكونغرس الأميركي الجديد يؤدي اليمين الدستورية 
• خالد واحمد لـ «الدستور‎» : تعرضنا لضرب مبرح و6 ساعات «شبح» 
• مواجهات صاخبة في جامعتي حيفا و «العبرية» بالقدس 
• فنزويلا تطرد السفير الاسرائيلي 
• مقتل جندي أوغندي وموظف في «الامم المتحدة» بالصومال 
• الصين تؤكد وفاة فتاة في بكين بانفلونزا الطيور 
• مشروع قانون لاقامة العاصمة الاتحادية العراقية في المنطقة الخضراء 
• لبنان تبلغ سوريا استعدادها للبدء بترسيم الحدود 
• محكمة مصرية عليا تؤكد حكما سابقا بوقف بيع الغاز لاسرائيل 
• الرئيس السوري يلوح بعقد قمة عربية «بمن حضر» 
• العرب يتهمون واشنطن بـ «عرقلة» جهودهم في مجلس الأمن 
• طالباني امر خطأ بالافراج عن ضابط متهم بقصف حلبجة 
• فلسطينيو غزة يعيشون التهجير من جديد 
• لجان المقاومة : سنعامل أي قوات دولية معاملة «الغزاة» 
• اللجنة الشعبية لدعم صمود غزة تواصل حملتها في الضفة 
• اطفال لبنان متوعدين : «سنكبر يوما» تواصل مظاهرات التنديد بالحرب الوحشية الفظيعة 
• «هآرتس» : مبارك أكد لوفد أوروبي ضرورة هزيمة حماس 
• حكومة هنية تدعو لتمكين أطباء عرب من دخول القطاع عبر رفح 
• اولمرت يحذر حزب الله من فتح جبهة جديدة 
• الفيصل : لا للتطبيع قبل الانسحاب و«السلام» 
• إقامة صلاة الغائب على أرواح الشهداء .. الجمعة 
• رئيس الكنيست السابق : إسرائيل لم تنتصر في أي حرب خاضتها منذ 1967 
• جنوب افريقيا تدعو لوقف العدوان 
• نقل 16 جريحا فلسطينيا إلى مستشفى العريش 
• الصانع يطالب بالتحقيق بقتل الاطفال 
• جينز : انتصار اسرائيل على حماس «ليس ممكنا» 

• مال وأعمال
• العقلة : رقابة مشددة على المطاعم الشعبية للتأكد من تطبيقها الاسعار المخفضة
• «الصناعة والتجارة» تحرر «13» الف مخالفة العام الماضي
• بدير : قمة الكويت الاقتصادية مهمة لوضع خطوات عملية لتحقيق التكامل العربي 
• اوقات عصيبة تنتظر الاقتصادين الخليجي والمصري العام الحالي 
• اوروبا تقبع تحت ازمة الغاز .. وتبحث عقد قمة 
• الجندي : تراجع مبيعات قطع السيارات بنسبة 20 % متأثرة بازمة السيارات العالمية 
• أبوغزالة : العالم سيدخل قريبا مرحلة الكساد نتيجة الانخفاض المتزايد على الطلب 
• الساكت : الأمن الاقتصادي مكمل للأمن الشامل 
• سوسيته جنرال لتمويل المعدات تفوز بجائزة أفضل وحدة تأجير 
• الشركة النموذجية للمطاعم تطبق أنظمة ميناآيتك لإدارة رأس المال البشري 
• «ميداس» تفتتح صالة عرض جديدة 
• «كيا سبورتج» تحصل على جائزة عام 2008 
• «نيسان» تعلن الرابح في حملة «فلوسك بترجعلك من نيسان» 
• سحب على جوائز «سمارت باي» للتسوق 
• المرصد الاقتصادي في الجامعة الأردنية يبحث أثر التقلبات المالية على أسواق الدول النامية 
• جمعية المستشارين والمدربين الاداريين تختتم دوراتها لعام 2008 
• ارتفاع أسهم بورصة عمان مجددا وسط تعاملات نشطة 
• الاردن يتسلم مليون برميل من النفط الخام العراقي خلال ثلاثة شهور 
• 1,8 مليار دينار مجموع ايرادات الوحدات الحكومية للعام الحالي 
• «أمنية» تقدم الدعم لأهالي غزة 
• اتفاقية تعاون بين الدفاع المدني وشركة البوتاس 
• «تنظيم الاتصالات» تصدر تعليمات إنشاء وتعديل المواقع الراديوية 
• تعزيز التعاون في مجال الطاقة بين الأردن واستراليا 
• «الاستهلاكية المدنية» تخفض أسعار سمك الفيليه الصيني 
• كابيتال بنك يدعم حملة البر والاحسان 
• البنك العربي الإسلامي الدولي يدعم محاضرات عمرو خالد في الأردن 
• اخبار السيارات : تراجع مبيعات شركات صناعة السيارات الأمريكية 
• تراجع التضخم في منطقة اليورو واحتمال خفض الفائدة 
• خطة المانية لحفز الاقتصاد بـ «50» مليار يورو.. قريبا 
• دراسة : مليونيرات امريكا فقدوا 30 في المائة من ثروتهم 
• «اوبك» نفذت كل التخفيضات التي تعهدت بها 
• ارتفاع سعر النفط فوق 50 دولارا للبرميل 
• قطاع الصناعات التصديرية الهندي يخسر 10 ملايين وظيفة 

• رياضة 
• منتخبنا الوطني يواجه انتر باكو الأذربيجاني برسم الاستعداد الجدي
• السلط في المجموعة الرابعة لبطولة الأندية الآسيوية لكرة اليد
• دوري ابطال اسيا : قرعة النسخة الجديدة اليوم في دبي 
• مسقط 19 : عُمان بمواجهة العراق الجريح والبحرين يتطلع للتأهل على حساب الكويت 
• رالي داكار : العطية يحرز المركز الاول في المرحلة الثالثة 
• بقعة ضوء .. ريع مباراة المنتخب الوطني لدعم الأهل في غزة : هل يفتح اتحاد الكرة ستاد عمان للجماهير مجانا؟ 
• الان بي ايه : سبيرز يتألق على حساب ميامي هيت 
• عالم التنس : إيطاليا تهزم فرنسا في كأس هوبمان وديوكوفيتش يودع «بريزباين» 
• اخبار المنتخب العراقي : المطالبة بحكم اجنبي للقاء عمان والتحدي العنوان الابرز 
• مفكرة البطولة 
• طلال يوسف مايسترو الكرة البحرينية 
• بودولسكي يريد تحديد وجهته قبل نهاية الشهر 
• تيفيز يهدد بالرحيل عن مانشستر يونايتد 
• الالماني شتيلكا مدربا للعربي القطري 
• براغا يحقق الفوز بالدوري البرتغالي 
• ريو افي يقيل مدربه ويعين بريتو 
• بلاكبيرن للدور الرابع من كأس انكلترا 
• دو كاستيل مدربا جديدا للزمالك 
• ديفو في طريق العودة الى توتنهام 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• كأس مصر : الاهلي وحرس الحدود في مواجهة مرتقبة 
• بطولة الولاء للقائد الكروية تدخل مراحل متقدمة 
• اتحاد التايكواندو يدعو أعضاء الهيئة العامة للاجتماع الاثنين 
• «تربية لواء ذيبان» تدخل البيانات الخاصة بجائزة الملك للياقة البدنية 
• اتحاد الطب الرياضي يعلن قائمة المرشحين لمجلس الادارة 
• الحسين إربد والعربي ينظمان حملة لنصرة أهلنا 
• هيئة رواد الحركة الرياضية تدعم القطاع 
• تخريج المشاركين بدوري الصغار للكرة في مدرسة المطران 
• عضيبات يفتتح النادي الصحي لنادي مدينة الأمير محمد 
• إدارة نادي الجزيرة توزع المناصب على أعضائها 
• اربعة اعضاء يقدمون استقالاتهم من ادارة نادي شباب الحسين 
• الأردن يستضيف المؤتمر العلمي الرابع للرياضة للجميع 
• نادي عيرا يثمن مكرمة الملك 
• اجتماع «عمومية» اتحاد الكرة «15» الحالي 
• اتحاد كرة السلة يحرر لاعبي فئة «19» عاما لمدة موسم 
• انتخابات نادي شباب الاردن تطبخ على نار هادئة 

• فن وثقافة 
• «الدستور‎» تحتفي بالانجاز العالمي لمسلسل «الاجتياح» وتكرم أسرته
• «الكتاب والأدباء الأردنيين» يقيم مهرجانا خطابيا وشعريا نصرة لغزة
• سهاد قليبو توقع «الإسلام .. القدس» منتصرة لروح المدينة وتاريخها 
• فضائيات عربية في يوم بث موحد تضامنا مع غزة 
• تظاهرة موسيقية شعرية لدعم صمود القطاع بمسرح البلد 
• أدباء ومثقفون عرب يدينون الصمت ويدعون لمحاكمة القتلة 
• رابطة الكتاب تعتصم تضامنا مع الأهل في غزة .. اليوم 

• منوعات
• بوسني يعثر على ابنته بعد 16 عاما من اختطافها
• الممثلة الأمريكية ريبيكا رومين تنجب طفلتين توأما
• باحثون يتوصلون الى جين يساعد على انتشار السرطان 
• سجن سنغافورية تركت زوجها يضرب ابنها 
• شباك تذاكر السينما الأمريكية لم يتأثر بالأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية 
• أوبرا وينفري تتعهد بتقليص وزنها 
• أستراليان يعطيان رضيعتهما «حبوب النشوة» 
• لورا بوش تكتب مذكراتها عن حياتها في البيت الابيض

----------


## Sad Story

‏‏‏العناوين في الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاحد 11-1-2009‏



صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية 
• الملكة رانيا تجدد مطالبتها بوقف العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة فورا
• احتدام المعارك البرية و «الغزاة» يسقطون في كمائن المقاومة
• مجلس الوزراء يقر زيادة الرواتب 5 إلى 50 دينارا 
• كفالة بنكية بقيمة 500 دينار على العامل المصري الراغب بادخال ذويه للمملكة 
• حجز باخرتين محملتين بـ 48 الف طن ذرة للتأكد من صلاحيتها 
• مباشرة التحقيق في قضية الزميل ابو هلالة 
• «النواب» يبحث اليوم واقع المياه في المملكة ويستكمل النظر في قانون «البورصات الاجنبية» 
• موقع «الخارجية» الالكتروني يخلد شهداء الوزارة 
• ضريبة «فلس الاعلاف» تدفعها شركات الاتصالات وسيتحملها المواطن 
• اعفاء مدخلات انتاج زراعية من ضريبة المبيعات 
• دعوة ربات البيوت العربيات لمقاطعة السلع الاسرائيلية والغربية
• مسيرات الغضب والتضامن مع غزة تتواصل في محافظات المملكة 
• استضافه منتدى «‎الدستور » الثقافي ..عدي الزيدي : شقيقي انتصر لكرامة العراقيين والعرب 
• الشاعر الكبير سميح القاسم لـ «الدستور ‎» : إلغاء فكرة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة سبب العدوان على غزة 
• لا مكان آمنا والقطاع يعيش كارثة انسانية : اسرائيل ترتكب جرائم حرب وابادة جماعية في غزة 
• الصحفيون الأردنيون يعتصمون احتجاجا على الجرائم الاسرائيلية ضد أهل غزة 
• احتدام معارك غزة البرية.. والمقاومة تصد محاولات التوغل 
• عباس يؤيد نشر قوة دولية في الضفة وغزة 
• صحيفة نمساوية:إسرائيل لن تنتصر على حماس 
• القناة العاشرة: الجيش الإسرائيلي يقدم الأكاذيب ويقيد مصدر المعلومات 
• قراصنة صوماليون يفرجون عن باخرة ايرانية مستأجرة 
• «الصناعة والتجارة» تنتهي من إعداد مسودة استراتيجية التجارة الخارجية للاعوام 2009 - 2013 
• محلات غزة فارغة .. والمعونات متوقفة بسبب مواصلة العدوان 
• مشاركة أردنية متميزة في القمة الاقتصادية ومنتدى القطاع الخاص في الكويت الاسبوع المقبل 
• انخفاض متوسط أسعار سلع الغذاء العالمية بنسبة 20% 
• دبي تتوقع عجزا قدره 1,1 مليار دولار في ميزانية العام الحالي 
• الفيصلي يجمد طموح اليرموك.. وشباب الأردن يتخطى الحسين 
• الاهلي يتغلب على النواعير السوري ويواجه الشارقة الاماراتي 
• تواصل الاستعدادات للمهرجان الرياضي الخيري «جرح غزة في عمان» 
• ثمانية فرق تشارك في بطولة كأس الاردن لكرة السلة : أبواب مشرعة أمام الكبار 
• عمان والكويت يدا بيد الى نصف النهائي 

• محليات ومحافظات

• الملكة رانيا تجدد مطالبتها بوقف العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة فورا
• احتدام المعارك البرية و «الغزاة» يسقطون في كمائن المقاومة
• مسيرات الغضب والتضامن مع غزة تتواصل في محافظات المملكة
• الملكة رانيا تجدد مطالبتها بوقف العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة فورا 
• مجلس الوزراء يقر زيادة الرواتب 5 إلى 50 دينارا 
• استضافه منتدى «‎الدستور » الثقافي ..عدي الزيدي : شقيقي انتصر لكرامة العراقيين والعرب 
• الشاعر الكبير سميح القاسم لـ «الدستور ‎» : إلغاء فكرة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة سبب العدوان على غزة 
• لا مكان آمنا والقطاع يعيش كارثة انسانية : اسرائيل ترتكب جرائم حرب وابادة جماعية في غزة 
• الصحفيون الأردنيون يعتصمون احتجاجا على الجرائم الاسرائيلية ضد أهل غزة 
• كفالة بنكية بقيمة 500 دينار على العامل المصري الراغب بادخال ذويه للمملكة 
• حجز باخرتين محملتين بـ 48 الف طن ذرة للتأكد من صلاحيتها 
• مباشرة التحقيق في قضية الزميل ابو هلالة 
• «النواب» يبحث اليوم واقع المياه في المملكة ويستكمل النظر في قانون «البورصات الاجنبية» 
• الملكة رانيا تجدد مطالبتها بوقف العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة فورا 
• موقع «الخارجية» الالكتروني يخلد شهداء الوزارة 
• الذهبي يلتقي الامين العام لحلف شمال الاطلسي 
• المنظمات الانسانية تواجه معوقات شديدة لايصال الاغاثة الى اهل غزة 
• النقابة: تهديد «العمل» باغلاق 50 مكتبا موقف مسبق يتعارض مع الحوار التوافقي 
• أبو قورة مديرا عاما لـ «البترول الوطنية » 
• نادي الصحافة الاجنبية و«حرية الصحفيين» يشجبان الاعتداء على الزميل ابو هلالة 
• وقف الزراعات للعروة الخماسينية في الاغوار لشح المياه 
• «الوطني لحقوق الإنسان» يؤخر اصدار تقريره السنوي حتى منتصف نيسان 
• السفير الاردني لدى اسرائيل موجود بعمان في «اجازة» 
• «التربية» تعلن اليوم أسماء الدفعة الثامنة من مستفيدي سلف التعليم والسكن 
• صبري : تحذير الملك عبدالله الثاني مما بعد غزة قراءة واعية لما يتعرض له الشعب الفلسطيني 
• تخصيص 15 مليون دينار لتنفيذ مشاريع تنموية في بلديات المملكة 
• افتتاح مشغل تفكيك الذخائر غير العاملة ضمن المشروعات المشتركة مع «الناتو» 
• احباط وركود في اسواق محافظة الكرك بسبب العدوان على غزة 
• دراسات تؤكد الاثار السلبية لمشاهد العدوان الاسرائيلي على الجوانب النفسية للاطفال 
• موظفو الضمان يتبرعون بيوم عمل للطلبة الغزيين 
• فحص العاملات الآسيويات للتحقق من عدم اصابتهن بـ «السل» 
• «الصحة» تتسلم شحنة من مطعوم «بريفينار» تمهيدا لاعتماده ضمن «البرنامج الوطني» 

• مع الناس 

• مطالبة «الائتلاف لصناعة الحديد» بتعديل الاوضاع المالية لعامليها 
• العثور على حشوة مدفع قديم في الطفيلة 
• اعضاء احتياط يطالبون بانضمامهم لـ«بلدي» الفحيص 
• «تنفيذي» القصر يناقش المشاريع التنموية للعام الحالي 
• ارتفاع ملحوظ في فواتير الكهرباء بلواء الكورة 
• مواطنو سهل حوران يشكون تأخر صيانة الطرق في بلداتهم 
• «اتحاد المزارعات الأردنيات » ينفذ مشاريع تنموية لاعضائه 
• «الامانة» تحقق مرتبة متقدمة في جائزة الملك عبدالله لتميز الاداء الحكومي 
• «هيومن رايتس ووتش»: على اسرائيل السماح بدخول الصحافيين ومراقبي حقوق الانسان 
• الاتحاد الدولي للصحفيين يحتج على منع الإعلام من دخول غزة 
• «زراعة الاردنية» تعد خطة عمل للمساهمة في تطوير الزراعة 
• بلدية الرمثا الجديدة تنفذ مشاريع استثمارية 
• «اليرموك» تنفذ مشاريع تطوير للنواحي الاكاديمية والعلمية والبنية التحتية 
• «محمية ضانا» تستعد للانضمام للائحة التراث العالمي في «اليونسكو» 
• يوم علمي لاطباء التخدير والعناية المركزة في «الاردنية» 
• وزير البلديات يصادق على ميزانية «اليرموك الجديدة» 
• «الامانة» تواصل العمل بتقاطع المستندة على شارع الحزام الدائري 
• أبو غيدا: استملاك أراضي منطقة الحفاير على الشاطىء الأوسط 
• تحديث الاستراتيجية الوطنية لقطاع النقل 
• الحرف التقليدية في الاردن .. فن يحاكي التراث والحضارة 
• «صرخة وسط الدماء» معرض لطالبات كلية عجلون 
• إفطار خيري في «الأردنية» رصد ريعه لأهالي غزة 
• «الملكية للتوعية الصحية» تنظم لقاء إعلاميا 
• حملة جمع تبرعات لغزة في عين الباشا 
• «الصحة المدرسية» محاضرة في بصيرا 

• عربي ودولي

• احتدام معارك غزة البرية.. والمقاومة تصد محاولات التوغل
• عباس يؤيد نشر قوة دولية في الضفة وغزة 
• صحيفة نمساوية:إسرائيل لن تنتصر على حماس 
• القناة العاشرة: الجيش الإسرائيلي يقدم الأكاذيب ويقيد مصدر المعلومات 
• قراصنة صوماليون يفرجون عن باخرة ايرانية مستأجرة 
• سول تعتقل ضابطين كوريين في فضيحة رشوة بالعراق 
• أنقرة تعتقل 4 ضباط للتحقيق معهم في محاولة انقلاب 
• تغريم وسائل الاعلام التي تذيع أنباء كاذبة عن انتخابات العراق 
• واشنطن تدرس إمكانية مقاضاة اميركيين للعراق 
• نائب مصري يرفع حذاءه خلال مناقشة حول غزة 
• وفاة الكاتب اليساري العربي محمود أمين العالم 
• الصحفيون في غزة يعتصمون تنديدا بجرائم الاحتلال بحقهم 
• ملك البحرين يتكفل باعادة بناء مدرسة الفاخورة في غزة 
• سويسرا تنتقد إسرائيل لمنعها وصول الامدادات الإنسانية 
• الجزائر تجدد تأييدها لعقد قمة عربية 
• «العفو الدولية» تطالب بالتحقيق في جرائم إسرائيل 
• «10» فصائل فلسطينية تعلن من دمشق رفضها القرار الدولي 
• العالم يواصل تنديده بحملة الإبادة الإسرائيلية 
• عبور «15» طبيبا الى غزة عبر رفح 
• كي مون ينتقد تجاهل إسرائيل قرار مجلس الأمن 
• رئيس الوزراء الموريتاني: العلاقات مع إسرائيل مشينة 
• مفتي السعودية: تظاهرات نصرة غزة «أعمال غوغائية لا خير منها» 
• التايمز: خطة دولية لإعادة «سلطة عباس» إلى غزة 
• واشنطن بوست: حماس ستخرج منتصرة 

• مال وإعمال

• «الصناعة والتجارة» تنتهي من إعداد مسودة استراتيجية التجارة الخارجية للاعوام 2009 – 2013
• محلات غزة فارغة .. والمعونات متوقفة بسبب مواصلة العدوان
• مشاركة أردنية متميزة في القمة الاقتصادية ومنتدى القطاع الخاص في الكويت الاسبوع المقبل 
• انخفاض متوسط أسعار سلع الغذاء العالمية بنسبة 20% 
• دبي تتوقع عجزا قدره 1,1 مليار دولار في ميزانية العام الحالي 
• الجزائر تبدي استعدادا لزيادة صادرات الغاز الى أوروبا 
• الجزائر تخفض انتاجها النفطي 
• «غزة تحترق..أطفئها بالمقاطعة» حملة سعودية لمقاطعة المنتجات الأمريكية 
• دبي ترجىء جزئيا اصدار سندات بأربعة مليارات دولار 
• «جلوبل الكويتية للاستثمار» تتخلف عن سداد أغلب الديون 
• أوباما: «خطة التحفيز» تنقذ أربعة ملايين وظيفة 
• «الانماء السعودي» يحقق ربحا قدره 104 ملايين دولار 
• روسيا والاتحاد الأوروبي يوقعان اتفاقا لمراقبة «الغاز» 
• قندح: الخدمات الالكترونية ساهمت في تسارع نمو القطاع المصرفي الاردني 
• 20,9 مليار دينار مجموع القيمة السوقية لأكبر ثلاثين شركة مساهمة عامة 
• ضريبة «فلس الاعلاف» تدفعها شركات الاتصالات وسيتحملها المواطن 
• الأردن في المرتبة الثانية عربيا باجمالي تشغيل العمالة في القطاع السياحي 
• ابو حمور يؤكد أهمية القمة الاقتصادية لتزامنها مع أحداث غزة والازمة المالية العالمية 
• اعفاء مدخلات انتاج زراعية من ضريبة المبيعات 
• «التجمعات» تطبق نظام ادارة علاقات العملاء 
• تراجع صادرات اربد الصناعية بنسبة 5% العام الماضي 
• مكاتب البريد تستقبل شكاوى المواطنين لديوان المظالم 
• شركة بناء دولية تنقل استثماراتها من فرنسا الى العقبة 
• دعوة ربات البيوت العربيات لمقاطعة السلع الاسرائيلية والغربية 
• مجلس الوزراء يقرر زيادة الرواتب من 5 إلى 50 دينارا 
• وجهة نظر : أساطير التنمية واستباحة الحياة،،لا أحمد عوض 

• رياضة 

• الفيصلي يجمد طموح اليرموك.. وشباب الأردن يتخطى الحسين
• الاهلي يتغلب على النواعير السوري ويواجه الشارقة الاماراتي
• تواصل الاستعدادات للمهرجان الرياضي الخيري «جرح غزة في عمان» 
• ثمانية فرق تشارك في بطولة كأس الاردن لكرة السلة : أبواب مشرعة أمام الكبار 
• عمان والكويت يدا بيد الى نصف النهائي 
• النادي الرياضي يطالب اتحاد السلة بايفائه بمستحقاته المالية 
• مدرب ليفربول ينتقد فيرجسون 
• نعتمد عليكم : العمايرة أو شفيع..لا فرق 
• الحلقة «1 - 3» من ذاكرة التصفيات الآسيوية : «16» عاما فصلت الظهور الأول في السبعينيات وعودة بحلة جديدة في الثمانينيات 
• اجواء الترقب تسيطر على انتخابات اتحاد العاب القوى 
• الاميرة سمية تتصدر قائمة المرشحين لعضوية اتحاد كرة اليد 
• اتحاد الملاكمة يفتح باب الترشيح لعضوية مجلس إدارته 
• مجلسا المبارزة والدراجات يتحددان اليوم 
• اختتام الدور التمهيدي لبطولة الولاء للقائد الكروية 
• اللجنة الفنية للمدربين تناقش التعليمات والبنود الجديدة 
• الحكم المصري يشارك ببطولة الدانمارك للطاولة 
• كلمة اليوم :..وللرياضة دور فعّال محمد سعد الشنطي 
• الدوري المصري : لقاء الاهلي والزمالك على صفيح ساخن 
• جائزة أفضل لاعب افريقي في 10 المقبل 
• كليتشكو يدافع عن لقبه ضد غوميز في بطولة العالم للوزن الثقيل بالملاكمة 
• الان بي ايه : كابوس بوسطن مستمر وفوز صعب لليكرز على انديانا 
• عالم التنس : ازارنكا تدخل سجل الابطال وديمنتييفا تفوز بكأس «اوكلاند» 
• اتحاد الكرة الاسباني يعاقب كانوتيه لتضامنه مع فلسطين 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• الدوري الانجليزي : استون فيلا يضيق الخناق على ثلاثي الصدارة 
• الحمادي موهبة اماراتية جديدة 
• ميتسو: أمامنا هدف واحد فقط 
• المنتخب العراقي يعود الى بغداد من دون مدربه 
• باتنيه: سنلعب من أجل الفوز 
• مفكرة البطولة 
• كفر راكب يتغيب أمام الأولمبي بالدوري النسوي لكرة القدم 
• العربي يوافق على انتقال مهاجمه الجدع الى جبلة السوري 
• قرعة كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي تسحب في ماليزيا اليوم 

• فن وثقافة 

• تزيين شوارع العاصمة بالاعمال النحتية المنجزة في سمبوزيوم عمان الرابع
• «ويبقى الحب».. دراما تركية على تلفزيون الراي
• أعضاء لجنة «نوبل للسلام» يشعرون بالخزي لمنح بيريز الجائزة 
• بيت الشعر في المغرب يوجه نداء إلى مثقفي العالم ومبدعيه 
• «القلم الدولي» يلبي نداء «القلم الأردني» حول العدوان على غزة 
• الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب العرب يطلق مبادرة حول غزة 
• الشاعر سميح القاسم: ما دام هناك احتلال فستكون هناك مقاومة 
• معرض تشكيلي لقصص الأطفال بالرياض 
• تمديد معرض «مع» في المتحف الوطني 
• تشكيليون أردنيون : للفن الدور الأبرز في الدفاع عن حضارة الأمة 
• ماجدة زكي في مسلسل «كريمة.. كريمة» 
• لوحات فنية نادرة في متحف برلين تتعرض للسرقة 

• منوعات

• المليونير المتشرد يحصد جوائز جمعية النقاد السينمائيين
• صدور حكم على الممثل راين اونيل في قضية مخدرات 
• زيادة كبيرة في عمليات صيد وحيد القرن المحظورة في جنوب أفريقيا 
• هوليوود تستعيد تألقها مع انطلاق موسم توزيع جوائز السينما الاميركية 
• ثري سنغافوري يحصل على كلية من شخص نفذ فيه حكم الاعدام 
• امرأة تلد طفلها داخل صيدلية بألمانيا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ما لقيت كلمه أحسن من كلمة  أحبك 

ومشكوووووور يا صديقي على الجهد الكبير و الجميل اللي بتقدمه 

عنجد انتا رائع 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ساد الموضوع رائع وجميل  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Sad Story

اشكرك اخي معاذ على كل هذا الذوق الرفيع واشكر الاخ تحية عسكرية بارك الله فيكم

*******************************
عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاثنين
 12-1-2009‏




صحيفة العرب اليوم

المحليات
رئيس الوزراء: خيارات الاردن مفتوحة تجنبا لفرض الاجندة الاسرائيلية لمرحلة ما بعد غزة 
دخول 9 أطباء أردنيين إلى غزة 
طائرة مساعدات برازيلية لغزة تصل عمان 
تطوع اطباء اسنان للذهاب الى غزة 
وحدات غسل كلى واجهزة خاصة بالعناية الحثيثة لمستشفى الشفاء 
العرموطي يطالب الحكومة بملاحقة مجرمي الحرب الاسرائيليين قانونيا 
الصحة تدرس التراجع عن استيفاء مبالغ مالية من الاطفال دون السادسة 
حملة مساعدات في البترا نصرة غزة 
اتحرك تجمع جديد لشبيبة الوحدة 
وزير العدل: تطوير النيابة العامة شرط جوهري لتطوير العدالة الجنائية 
موظفو مياهنا يتبرعون بيوم عمل نصرة لغزة 
إقامة مهرجان عين كارم لنصرة غزة بمجمع النقابات اليوم 
الشبكة العربية للمنظمات الاهلية تطالب بوقف العدوان 
السفارة البولندية تجهز المكتبة الطلابية الثانية في الأردن 
13% نسبة انخفاض العاملين في المناطق الصناعية المؤهلة في عشرة اشهر 
توقف ضخ مياه الشرب عن معظم مناطق الشونة الجنوبية 
مسح وطني للذخائر العمياء والالغام في الزرقاء 
العدل العليا ترد دعوى اقامها استاذ ضد جامعة مؤتة 
الكحول المغشوشة تقتل 28 مواطنا خلال العامين الماضيين 
الملك يدعو إسرائيل الإلتزام بقرار مجلس الأمن ووقف عدوانها على غزة 
العربية لحقوق الانسان تستهجن ازالة خيمة اعتصام الرابية 
الوحدة الشعبية: الاعتداء على الصحافيين في المسيرات لا يليق بصورة الأردن 
التيار الوطني الديمقراطي: قرار مجلس الأمن تنقصه آليات التنفيذ لوقف العدوان على غزة 
معان تجهز قافلة مساعدات للاهل في غزة وفعاليات دعم صمودها مستمرة 
ابو هلالة وطاقم الجزيرة يغادرون المستشفى 
المهندسون يطلقون حملة تبرعات الكترونية لصالح الشعب الفلسطيني 
ذياب: العالم سقط في امتحان حقوق الانسان 
الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية تواصل جمع التبرعات دعما للاشقاء في غزة 
الضمان تطلق مبادرة تكريم المؤمن عليهم المستحقين لراتب التقاعد 
ابوهديب : يدعو مدراء الدوائر الى مأسسة العمل وتسريع تنفيذ المشاريع 
اسره تصاب بالاغماء بسبب حريق منزلها في وادي موسى 
لجنة مشتركة في الاعيان ترفض اضافة فلسين على فواتير الكهرباء والهواتف 
دورتان حول مكافحة المخدرات بجامعتي العلوم والتكنولوجيا والزيتونة 
البشير :على اسرائيل احترام ارادة المجتمع ووقف العمليات العسكرية واتاحة المجال للدبلوماسية

العرب والعالم

الاحتلال الاسرائيلي يتهم سويسرا بـ التحيز 
هيومان رايتس تتهم اسرائيل باستخدام الفسفور الابيض المحرم دوليا في العدوان على غزة 
المقاومة تصد توغلا لدبابات العدو الصهيوني في مدينة غزة 
العدو الصهيوني يستعد لـ تجميد العدوان على غزة 
عواصم وشعوب العالم تواصل التظاهر احتجاجا على المحرقة في غزة 
تشافيز رمز البطولة لدى الشعب الفلسطيني 
اوباما يشكل فريقا للشرق الاوسط 
سيارات اسعاف تتوقف عن العمل في غزة لنفاد الوقود 
جيش الاحتلال يستدعي قوات الاحتياط 
الدوحة تربط اغلاق المكتب التجاري الاسرائيلي بموقف عربي موحد 
قرار بمواصلة المجزرة حتى دخول اوباما الى البيت الابيض 
فضل الله يدعو الى تعاون ايراني - تركي - مصري لاعادة التوازن العسكري والسياسي في المنطقة 
وصول وفد برلماني اوروبي الى غزة 
الرئيس البوليفي يتهم الامم المتحدة بالخضوع للامبريالية الامريكية 
شرطة مصر تلقي القبض على 21 اخوانيا بسبب مظاهرات غزة 
اطلاق نار من سورية على الجولان المحتل 
اسرائيل تمدد اعتقال مراسلي قناة العالم الايرانية 
اطفال المغرب يتظاهرون في الرباط تنديدا باجتياح غزة 
الدوحة تدعو الى اجتماع عاجل لوزراء الجامعة العربية ودمشق تنتقد مجلس الامن 
الاحتلال الاسرائيلي: قادة حماس متوارون في مقار البعثات الاجنبية 
موفد اردوغان وبارزاني بحثا تعزيز العلاقات بين تركيا وكردستان 
الخلافات ترجئ انتخاب رئيس لمجلس النواب في العراق 
نشعر بالرعب من تأثير القصف والنيران على المدنيين في غزة الذين عانوا من حصاركم سابقا 
كراكاس تهدد بطرد دبلوماسي امريكي 
الخرطوم تحذر من استهداف الاجانب في حال صدور اتهام ضد البشير 
امريكا تتملص من طلب اسرائيل بالحصول على قنابل خارقة للحصون 
مقتل جندي امريكي شرق بغداد 
مقتل جندي بريطاني بانفجار في افغانستان 
ترحيل 32 مهاجرا ارتيريا من مصر حاولوا التسلل الى اسرائيل 
الافراج عن جنرال متقاعد متهم بمحاولة الانقلاب في تركيا

الاقتصاد

تقديم الشكاوى لديوان المظالم عبر البريد اعتبارا من الشهر المقبل 
السوق بانتظار بيانات الشركات الاولية للحد من تضارب الانباء 
المدني: دعم تطوير المغطس واعلانه كموقع حج مسيحي عالمي من اهم اولوياتنا 
توزيع شيكات دعم الكاز لمحافظات الجنوب السبت المقبل 
إيجابي يعقد ندوة حول الإدارة البيئية المربحة للمؤسسات الصغيرة والمتوسطة 
فيزا تعلن عن الفائزين في حملتها لمهرجان دبي للتسوق 
اختيار طارق عابدين للقيام بأعمال التصميم الداخلي لبرج نخيل في الرياض 
مجلة البنوك تصدر عددها الجديد 
(4190) مصنفا حصلت على ارقام ايداع وطنية العام 2008 
شركة إبسوس تصدر نتائج دراسة وسائل الاعلام والاتصال الثانية لعام 2008 
ارباح سافكو السعودية للاسمدة في الربع الاخير تنخفض بنسبة 28% 
أستيكو الأردن تعقد ورشة عمل 
اوبك قد تخفض الانتاج في اذار اذا انخفضت الاسعار 
المركزية تتبرع بأجر يوم عمل لصالح أهل غزة 
المراقبون ينتشرون واوروبا تنتظر غازها بعد توقيع اتفاق بين روسيا واوكرانيا 
أوباما خطة التحفيز يمكن ان تضيف أو تنقذ حتى أربعة ملايين وظيفة 
الخطوط الجوية القطرية لم تقدم عرضا لشراء اولمبيك 
الهزة في كوستاريكا اسفرت عن خسائر بمئات ملايين الدولارات 
ما الذي سيحدث في المرحلة المقبلة? 
دويتشه بنك يطلق منصة ثورية لإصدار الأوراق المالية المتوافقة والشريعة الإسلامية 
الشطي: مهتمون بالجيل الثالث للخلوي واستثمارنا فيه يعتمد على عرض الحكومة 
العقبة الاقتصادية تطبق نظام الاسيكودا الجمركي العالمي 
محطات الوقود ملتزمة بالبيع في حالة اجراء اي تعديل على الاسعار 
البراري 40 مليون دينار أجهزة ومعدات غير مستغلة في مستودعات الدولة 
إعفاء الرسائل الخلوية المتبرع بها لغزة من ضريبة المبيعات 
ستاندرد تشارترد رتب صفقة تمويل نادرة وسط الازمة المالية 
دراسة اردنية حول سعر الفائدة بالبنوك الاسلامية بالكويت 
جاكوار تحقق مبيعات متميزة مع نهاية عام 2008 
باسات سي سي الجديدة تصل الى شركة نقل للسيارات 
الاهلية تستلم من صندوق التنمية والتشغيل دفعة من قروض مُيَسّرة 
اتفاقية بين نهر الأردن ولجان المرأة لإدارة برنامج القرض الدوار في الجفر والمريغة والحسينية

الرياضة 

رؤساء الأندية يتحملون مسؤولياتهم لإنجاح المهرجان 
قرعة بطولة كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي الكروية تسحب اليوم 
السخونة تغلف انتخابات العاب القوى والتزكية تفرض نفسها 
السعودية تفقد الامارات لقبها بثلاثية نظيفة 
القمة حسمها الاهلي رغم الزمالك 
ماتشالا يعتزل المشاركة في كأس الخليج 
قطر تتأهل في الوقت القاتل بمساعدة سعودية 
فرحة عمانية عارمة وامل بلقب طال انتظاره 
ريال مدريد يستعيد عافيته على حساب مايوركا وينتزع المركز الثاني 
بداية مخيبة لكتيبة الانتر في العام الجديد 
مانشستر يونايتد يحسم القمة مع تشلسي بثلاثية نظيفة وفوز متأخر لويغان على توتنهام 
مانشستر قد يضم بنزيمة على حساب تيفيز 
الصحف العمانية تشيد بتأهل منتخب بلادها 
يوتا يؤكد علو كعبه وبورتلاند يتقدم بثقة 
بينيتيز قد يكون ضحية جديدة للسان فيرغوسون 
سيتي يتمنى خطف ارشافين من ارسنال 
الاصابة تحرم شارابوفا من الدفاع عن لقبها 
المال في انتظار لاعبي الجزائر في حال تأهلهم لكأس العالم 
فينغادا يستعرض مواطن القوة والضعف للمنتخب التايلندي 
باتنيه مستاء والجوهر يعلن الاخضر مرشحا للقب 
شنايدر تودع باكرا 
نادي الوفاء للمعاقين يزور جرحى غزة 
اتحاد الملاكمة يحدد موعد الانتخابات 
تحويل الأندية إلى شركات.. في برنامج همس المدرجات 
الاولمبية تعتمد المميزين في اتحاد الفروسية 
لجنة النظام والسلوك تغرم نادي شباب الحسين 
نادي البقعة يشهد انطلاق اول قافلة لغزة 
اتحاد الكرة يشارك في المهرجان الآسيوي للآنسات 
استعدادات متواصلة لانتخابات أعضاء الإدارية الشبابية 
الزرقاء يحتج على قرار الغاء مباراته في الدوري النسوي 
اكتمال عقد الفرق المتأهلة للدور الثاني في بطولة خماسيات الولاء 
صدور عدد جديد من مجلة الشباب 
يد الاهلي تخسر امام السد اللبناني 
بداية مخيبة لكتيبة الانتر في العام الجديد 
بينيتيز قد يكون ضحية جديدة للسان فيرغوسون

الثقافة 
تتحدث عن عمان بتناقضاتها ومفارقاتها التي تطفو على سطح المسكوت عنه 
ماركيز يتبرع بطبعة من مذكراته لانشاء جائزة ادبية 
كبر مقتا عند الله ان تقولوا ما لا تفعلون 
فنون ضد الصمت والإحتلال في العلوم التطبيقية 
المهرجان الوطني لنصرة غزة هاشم 
ورشة رسم للاطفال تضامنا مع غزة 
بدأت عملي المسرحي في مدارس الثقافة العسكرية 
افتتاح عام مصر-إيطاليا للعلوم 2009

المنوعات

فيلم تسليم خارج القانون: عربي-أمريكي يُختطف ويُعذب في المعتقلات السرية الأمريكية 
طوني قطان ينتهي من تصوير راح ترجع فلسطين 
التغطية الإعلامية الفرنسية للصراع في غزة مُنحازة لاسرائيل 
الحدث فضائية عراقية جديدة من القاهرة 
غرق عبارة اندونيسية على متنها 250 شخصا 
مات بسبب ربع جنيه 
مصر تحتفي بادراج اليونيسكو مقتنياتها من المخطوطات الفارسية 
صينيان يحصلان على براءتهما بعد سجنهما 13 عاما بالخطأ 
مصرية تضع خمسة توائم توفي أحدهم 
مصر تعيد الى العراق تمثالا أثريا من البرونز 
طباخة البيت الابيض باقية بعد رحيل آل بوش 
علقة موت لـ سماح بسام 
مطار مدريد يستعيد نشاطه بعد الثلوج 
سمير غانم يعـود لـ الفوازير بشكل مختلف 
دنيا سمير غانم و أرواح شريرة 
دراسة تحذر من تعرض نصف البشرية لخطر الجوع 
تناولت سم الفئران بدلا من دواء الكحة 
بلموندو يعود مع رجل وكلبه لفرنسيس اوستير 
باكستانية تطلب اللجوء إلى بريطانيا بسبب طولها 
أول سيارة طائرة ستقلع في الشهر المقبل 
اوباما يقيم ثلاث مآدب بمناسبة تنصيبه 
الامير هاري يعتذر عن التفوه بكلمة وصفت بأنها عنصرية 
اختتام فعاليات دمشق عاصمة الثقافة بمسرحية .. تحية الى القدس 
ويل سميث يخجل من المشاهد العاطفية 
مقتل ثمانية في تحطم هليكوبتر في سيبيريا 
مطار مدريد يعود الى طبيعته بعد سقوط ثلوج 
أنغام مهزومة عالمياً بـ100 عازف 
هل مواليد الشتاء ..أقل ذكاء ودخلا 
يحيى الفخراني يتأهب لـ محمد علي.. ويحلم بـ صلاح الدين 
وفاة مؤسس جوائز سيزار

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة ’العرب اليوم’ الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء

 14-1-2009‏




صحيفة العرب اليوم

• المحليات

• اعتصام أمام فرع مجمع النقابات المهنية بمادبا 
• قافلة مساعدات جديدة إلى قطاع غزة 
• "من أجل كرامتنا " يعودون مجددا لمواصلة الاعتصام بالقرب من "الكالوتي" 
• "اتحرك" تنفذ اعتصاما " من أجل أطفال غزة. " فلنقاطع البضائع الصهيونية والأمريكية" 
• المعارضة تطالب بمؤتمر قمة عربي لصياغة موقف موحد 
• وزير الخارجية يلتقي نظيره البرازيلي لبحث الوضع في غزة 
• أبو عودة: المطلوب قمة عربية تتخذ موقفا حازما وجادا 
• المجالي يشارك في اجتماع برلماني في اسطنبول لبحث العدوان على غزة 
• جلسة حوارية تناقش مسودة مشروع قانون للإعلام المرئي والمسموع 
• البشير يلتقي وفدا من الاتحاد الاوروبي لبحث اليات تقديم المساعدات الانسانية الى غزة 
• الشقيقة الكبرى ماتت في اربد فور تلقيها نبأ استشهاد شقيقتها الصغرى في غزة 
• المؤامرة على فلسطين تعيد الوطن البديل الى الواجهة 
• الحديدي: اغلاق 60 مؤسسة صحية بسبب المخالفات العام الماضي 
• معان غرفة عمليات شعبية لمتابعة جمع التبرعات لاهالي غزة 
• الفعاليات الشعبية تواصل جمع التبرعات لغزة 
• انتصاف أربعينية الشتاء دون أمطار 
• اعلان نتائج التوجيهي الشتوي نهاية الشهر الجاري 
• الأشغال المؤقتة لمتهمين سوريين بتهريب المخدرات 
• الحريات النيابية تزور مركز اصلاح وتأهيل الجويدة 
• الملكة علياء للسمع والنطق تطور خدماتها الطبية والتدريبية 
• الفايز يستقبل امين عام الداخلية الالماني 
• قرارات لمجلس التعليم العالي 
• رفع الأجر الشهري للأردنيين بقطاع النسيج إلى 150 دينارا 
• العدل العليا تؤكد قرارا لوزير التنمية الاجتماعية باغلاق دار للمسنين 
• الأميرة بسمة بنت علي تترأس الاجتماع الأول للمؤتمر الدولي للطاقة الخضراء 
• ابو عرابي: المجتمع الاكاديمي يستنكر همجية العدوان على غزة 
• 600 ألف دينار جمعتها النقابات المهنية لغزة 
• أمانة عمان تقدم سيارة إسعاف ووحدة غسل كلى لدعم الأهل في غزة 
• مجلس الوزراء يستمع لايجاز حول جهود الاردن لوقف العدوان 
• الملتقى الوطني يشيد بموقف الرئيس التركي الرافض للعدوان على غزة 
• الحلالمة يستقبل امين عام وزارة الداخلية الالماني 
• وفد من عشرة نواب الى امريكا لتمثيل المجلس في حفل تنصيب اوباما 
• بلدية المفرق تتبرع براتب يوم عمل لصالح غزة 
• دعوات عمالية للوقوف مع الشعب الفلسطيني في غزة 
• وزراء الصحة العرب يبحثون سبل اغاثة غزة 
• اعتصام امام السفارة المصرية يطالب القاهرة بفتح معبر رفح 
• "الاردنية" تنظم مسيرة اليوم تضامنا مع غزة 
• اللجنة الوزارية تنهي صياغة مشروع قانون الحماية من الاتجار بالبشر

• العرب والعالم 
• الصليب الاحمر: نصف الجرحى من النساء والاطفال وغالبية المصابين يستشهدون لعدم التمكن من اسعافهم 
• حماس تتمسك بشروطها لقبول المبادرة المصرية 
• الجيش الاسرائيلي يطلب منا مغادرة مواقع كنا نسعف فيها الجرحى لكننا رفضنا 
• الاسد يدعو الدول الاوروبية الى الضغط على اسرائيل لوقف الهجوم على غزة 
• معارك طاحنة بين المقاومة وقوات الاحتلال في تل الهوي والشيخ عجلين 
• "الفسفور الابيض" .. السلاح الاشد فتكا 
• استشهاد مقاتل سعودي في غزة 
• الصحافة الاسرائيلية تخلع بزتها العسكرية على وقع المجزرة 
• 14 دولة عربية توافق على عقد القمة في الدوحة 
• طفلة فقدت ساقيها بالمجزرة الاسرائيلية تناشد العرب لمساعدة الفلسطينيين 
• حزب تونسي معارض يدعو الحكومات العربية الى التراجع عن الانخراط في اتحاد المتوسط 
• مسؤول مصري لـ العرب اليوم : مصر لن تشارك في قمة عربية دون الاعداد الجيد مسبقا 
• 21 نائبا كويتيا يعتبرون محمود عباس غير مرحب به في الكويت 
• بان كي مون يناشد اسرائيل وحماس وقف المعارك "الان" 
• شهيد في الخليل 
• كلينتون على أمريكا التعامل مع أمن اسرائيل وتطلعات الفلسطينيين 
• اعتقال مصور وكالة دولية في غزة 
• واشنطن تنفي مزاعم اولمرت حول التصويت على القرار 1860 
• 56 هجوماً على اهداف يهودية في سويسرا وفرنسا 

• الاقتصاد

• بيشوف: تأثيرات الازمة المالية العالمية على القطاع المصرفي الاردني محدودة 
• هل تتكرر ازمة عودة المغتربين الاردنيين من دول الخليج? 
• الاسهم الصغيرة تستحوذ على اهتمام المتداولين والمؤشر يحافظ على مكاسبه 
• الحكومة توافق على خصخصة البريد 
• الصرايرة الموافقة على انشاء جامعة خاصة بالجمارك في عمان لرفد السوق العربية بالكوادر الجمركية 
• المركزي يتمكن من احتواء تداعيات الازمة المالية والعربي يحقق المزيد من التقدم في 2008 
• استحداث مديريات جديدة في ضريبة الدخل والمبيعات 
• ارتفاع ايجابي لمؤشر ثقة المستهلك والأسعار لا زالت الهم الأكبر للمواطن 
• المطار الدولية تدرس توسعة مبنى المسافرين الجديد في الملكة علياء الدولي 
• الاردن تأثر بالازمة العالمية ولكن مستواه الانتاجي والاستثماري الجيد حد من الاثار السلبية 
• توقيع مذكرة تفاهم بين وزارة الاتصالات والتلفزيون الأردني 
• شركات دولية مهتمة للاستثمار بالجيل الثالث للخلوي في المملكة 
• المركزي وسابق ينهيان إعادة تطبيق برنامج أوراكل 
• زين تدير شبكة إم تي سي تاتش لعام إضافي آخر 
• انعقاد القمة العربية الاقتصادية في الكويت 19 الشهر الحالي 
• بحث التعاون في مجال الطاقة بين المملكة وايطاليا 
• 2400 مليون دينار صادرات صناعة عمان العام الماضي 
• ملامح تركة بوش.. حربان وأزمة اقتصادية 
• الحكومة المصرية تدرس تخصيص موازنة للفقراء 
• الاعلان عن طرح الاصدار الثاني من سندات الخزينة لعام 2009 
• أبو خضر للسيارات تستقبل سيارة جي ام سي اكاديا 
• تمديد مهلة تجديد قوائم اسعار المطاعم الشعبية الى الاحد المقبل 
• الاستقرار الاقتصادي والأمن الوطني 
• مخاطر الاستثمار الأجنبي في سوق عمان المالي? 

• الرياضة 

• اتحاد السلة يتمسك باللاعب الاجنبي 
• اللجنة المنظمة تطمئن على تحضيرات مباراة الواحدات والاسماعيلي 
• الاثقال تحظى بالتزكية وانتخابات ساخنة للطاولة والكيك بوكسينغ 
• زين يستعرض بالارينا وحامل اللقب يلاقي كفريوبا اليوم 
• سورية تلاقي الصين..ولبنان تواجه فيتنام 
• منتخبنا يتطلع لانطلاقة قوية امام تايلند اليوم 
• لقاء الذكريات بين عمان وقطر ..وكلاسيكو سعودي كويتي 
• كرة الحسين تعسكر في العقبة وعمر مدربا لفريق اليد 
• مارادونا ينصح تيفيز بالانتقال الى انتر ميلان 
• ادارة المغير تحدد موعد انتخاباتها 
• سيرينا وليامس وسافينا وديمنتييفا الى ربع نهائي سيدني 
• البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو..الافضل كرويا في العالم 
• اتلتيكو مدريد يطمح في الثأر من برشلونة 
• الفوز الثاني على التوالي لبوسطن على تورونتو 
• معسكر تدريبي لمنتخب الضاحية .. اليوم 
• اتحاد التايكواندو يحل اللجان العاملة ويكلف تشن هوا بتشكيل اللجنة الفنية 
• الاخوان سراج يدخلان معسكرا تدريبيا في مصر 
• فترة تزويد اتحاد الكرة باسماء ممثلي الاندية تنتهي اليوم 
• البقعة يسمي وفده لمعسكر سورية الكروي 
• الصغار تحلم باللقب بعد خروج الكبار 
• صحيفة اسبانية تؤكد انتقال كريستيانو رونالدو الى مدريد 
• حلبة سيلفرستون ستحتضن منافسات الموتي جي بي اعتبارا من 2010 
• توريس يقول ان يونايتد لا يزال أبرز المرشحين للفوز باللقب 
• السعودي عبدالله الزوري من حوض السباحة الى صفوف الاخضر 
• الدورة خالية من المنشطات 
• تأهل قطر واوزبكستان في دورة الصداقة 
• استاد الدوحة نت اول صحيفة رياضية الكترونية 
• انتقال بيتي من شيفيلد يونايتد الى ستوك سيتي 
• ليبيا تستضيف ملتقى الاعلاميين الرياضيين العرب 
• الرطوط والزغمط يطالبان تصويب اوضاع كرة السلة 
• حوار حول تحويل الاندية الى شركات 
• الدفاع المدني يتغلب على تفاهم اندية المفرق 
• اجتماع المكتب التنفيذي لمركز اعداد القيادات

• الثقافة 

• كان العرب في سنوات القحط قبل الاسلام يقصدون مكة للاستسقاء 
• عدد جديد من المجلة العربية للعلوم السياسية 
• البابطين تصدر معجم شعراء العربية للقرنين 19و 20 
• دق الطبول للبسطامي تحصل على جائزة سايروس 
• عمارة المسجد الأقصى في كتاب جديد 
• اسس السيميائية 
• مشاركة قوية لمكتبة الإسكندرية بمعرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب 
• لاول مرة منذ 25 سنة الامريكيون يقرأون الأدب 
• طبعة جديدة من روايتين للكاتب يوسف القعيد 
• عودة قصص ويني ذي بوو للاسوا

• المنوعات

• وفاة الموسيقار اللبناني منصور الرحباني 
• الإخوة كارامازوف لديستوفسكي بمسلسل مغربي 
• اقامة مهرجان لاجلك فلسطين في مصر 
• وفاة المخرج الفرنسي كلود بيري 
• عرض عالمي جريء في ابو ظبي 
• الأرانب تدمر البيئة نتيجة غياب القطط 
• اعتقال صيني بتهمة تصدير الكترونيات حساسة 
• السجائر الالكترونية ليست بديلا صحيا 
• احتمال الاصابة بالرشح لقلة النوم 
• مطربون وشعراء عرب في مهرجان لدعم صمود غزة الليلة وغدا 
• السلطات الفرنسية ترحل 30 الف مقيم بصورة غير شرعية 
• اكتشاف مخازن وأوان فخارية شمال شرق القاهرة 
• تراجع الحريات السياسية في العالم عام 2008 
• خالد صالح بياع الامل في ستانلس 
• تاجيل نشاطات وفعاليات الاحتفاء بالقدس عاصمة للثقافة العربية 
• كيفن كوستنر يتعرض لوعكة صحية 
• رفضت أن ترقص له مثل روبي فقتلها 
• مجرتنا ستصطدم بمجرة مجاورة 
• ميادة الحناوي: أصالة حقودة و مش هسامح وردة أبداً 
• صينية عمرها 107 اعوام تبحث عن زوج 
• منع طالبة امريكية- ايرانية مغادرة ايران 
• غانم السليطي: مذابح غزة قضية تهم تشافيز 
• طيار امريكي يقفز من الطائرة للايحاء بموته 
• وفيات الكوليرا في زيمبابوي تقترب من الفين 
• زلزال يهز جزر جنوب اليونان دون وقوع ضحايا 
• أصبحت تغطية الحرب ثانوية و الأخبار العادية مثل جوائز الأوسكار والفضائح هي الرئيسية 
• اتحاد الفنانين العرب يعيد عرض واقدساه 
• 100 ألف دولار لوظيفة بجزيرة الأحلام الأسترالية

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الخميس
 15-1-2009‏




صحيفة الدستور اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية 

• «3» قمم عربية واشارات بقرب وقف العدوان .. الملك يلتقي كي مون ويتلقى اتصالا من امير قطر ويؤكد : مساعدة غزة أولوية
• الملك : العدوان على غزة وصل حدودا مرفوضة سياسيا وقانونيا وأخلاقيا ولا يمكن تبرير السكوت عليه
• «واجه الصحافة» تستضيف اليوم وزيرة الثقافة 
• المجالي: تعليق مشاركة العرب وتركيا في اجتماعات «الاورمتوسطية» 
• دراسة لاعفاء اجهزة الكمبيوتر والانترنت المنزلي من ضريبة المبيعات 
• بوليفيا تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع إسرائيل 
• الصقيع يضرب مزارع الخضروات في وادي الاردن 
• طائرة عسكرية تحمل الدفعة الثانية من الوجبات الغذائية الجاهزة تغادر إلى غزة 
• قافلة مساعدات الى غزة تعبر جسر الملك حسين 
• فقدان النصاب يحول دون مناقشة «النواب» تداعيات العدوان الصهيوني على غزة 
• وفاة شخص حرقا في الزرقاء 
• مواطن رزق بخمسة توائم ويطالب بوضعهم في حاضنات 
• تقرير رسمي يؤكد سلامة دجاج يشتبه بتلوثه بـ «الأسيد» في الكرك 
• نائب كويتي يطالب بنقل مقر «الجامعة» من مصر إلى فنزويلا
• الملكة تؤكد : الكارثة الانسانية في غزة تحتاج الى تكثيف جهود الجميع 
• الذهبي: انسجام تام بين الموقفين الرسمي والشعبي ازاء العدوان 
• الوفد الطبي الأردني يجري أكثر من 20 عملية لجرحى العدوان الإسرائيلي 
• الشريف يحاضر في «البلقاء التطبيقية» حول دور «وسائل الاعلام في تنمية المجتمع» 
• «صحفيون» تحت النيران الاسرائيلية في غزة يروون بشاعة الحرب على القطاع 
• اسرائيل تواصل حرق غزة وعدد الشهداء يتجاوز الألف 
• 16 دولة وافقت على المشاركة في قمة الدوحة غدا 
• اطلاق صواريخ من لبنان على شمال فلسطين المحتلة 
• بلغاريا : مظاهرة ضد الفساد تتحول الى صدامات مع الشرطة 
• «البنتاغون» : 61 معتقلا سابقا في «غوانتانامو» عادوا الى القتال 
• الامير فيصل يرعى حفل اطلاق مبادرة القطاع الخاص «ادامة» 
• الذهبي يؤكد أهمية تبني القمة الاقتصادية استراتيجية للتصدي لآثار الأزمة المالية 
• «التخطيط» تخصص مليوني دينار لتطوير قطاع المسالخ 
• 3ر16 دينار سعر غرام الذهب محلياً 
• الأسهم تحقق ارتفاعا بنسبة 64ر0% وسط تعاملات متوسطة 
• منتخبنا الوطني «يفرّط» بالفوز و «يخرج» بنقطة تايلند 
• الرياضي يطوي عناد العقبة والتطبيقية يعبر الوحدات بفوز مئوي 
• «جرح غزة في عمان» .. اللاعبون يؤكدون اعتزازهم بمبادرة نادي الوحدات 
• الكؤوس الاوروبية المحلية : الانتر وبورتسموث ونيس تسير بثبات 
• مسقط 19 : عـُمان والسعودية تبلغان المشهد الاخير 

• محليات ومحافظات

• «3» قمم عربية واشارات بقرب وقف العدوان .. الملك يلتقي كي مون ويتلقى اتصالا من امير قطر ويؤكد : مساعدة غزة أولوية
• الملك : العدوان على غزة وصل حدودا مرفوضة سياسيا وقانونيا وأخلاقيا ولا يمكن تبرير السكوت عليه
• الملكة تؤكد : الكارثة الانسانية في غزة تحتاج الى تكثيف جهود الجميع 
• الذهبي: انسجام تام بين الموقفين الرسمي والشعبي ازاء العدوان 
• الوفد الطبي الأردني يجري أكثر من 20 عملية لجرحى العدوان الإسرائيلي 
• «واجه الصحافة» تستضيف اليوم وزيرة الثقافة 
• المجالي: تعليق مشاركة العرب وتركيا في اجتماعات «الاورمتوسطية» 
• دراسة لاعفاء اجهزة الكمبيوتر والانترنت المنزلي من ضريبة المبيعات 
• الشريف يحاضر في «البلقاء التطبيقية» حول دور «وسائل الاعلام في تنمية المجتمع» 
• الصقيع يضرب مزارع الخضروات في وادي الاردن 
• «صحفيون» تحت النيران الاسرائيلية في غزة يروون بشاعة الحرب على القطاع 
• طائرة عسكرية تحمل الدفعة الثانية من الوجبات الغذائية الجاهزة تغادر إلى غزة 
• قافلة مساعدات الى غزة تعبر جسر الملك حسين 
• فقدان النصاب يحول دون مناقشة «النواب» تداعيات العدوان الصهيوني على غزة 
• القائد الأعلى يزور قيادة العمليات الخاصة المشتركة 
• وفاة شخص حرقا في الزرقاء 
• مواطن رزق بخمسة توائم ويطالب بوضعهم في حاضنات 
• «النقل» تتابع قضية البرادات الأردنية في مركز نصيب السوري 
• في سؤال على موقع «‎» الالكتروني : 92,94% يعتقدون أن هناك تقصيراً في الموقف العربي تجاه العدوان الاسرائيلي على قطاع غزة 
• تقرير رسمي يؤكد سلامة دجاج يشتبه بتلوثه بـ «الأسيد» في الكرك 
• الدكتور سرحان يحصل على جائزة «الكويت» في مجال مكافحة السرطان 
• احالة مشروع توسعة طريق المطار على مقاولين بكلفة 70 مليون دينار 
• «اليرموك» تتجه لاستخدام الطاقة لتغذية منشآتها ومرافقها المختلفة 
• اعضاء احتياط بـ «بلدي» الفحيص يلوحون باللجوء للمحكمة 
• وزير العمل يحاضر في كلية القيادة والاركان 
• «دفاع اربد» تتعامل مع 56 حادثا مختلفا خلال 24 ساعة 
• ندوة حول «الريادة كسياسة عامة» 
• «ساعة» وسط البلد.. «متوفاة اكلينيكيا» و تنتظر من يعيد لها الروح، 
• مجلس امانة عمان يفوض الامين تشكيل لجان المجلس ورفع بدل الجلسات الى 25 دينارا 
• اعلان نتائج دراسة «إدماج صحة وتمكين المرأة في إقليم الجنوب» 
• «الدولي لحماية الطبيعة» يحذر من الآثار طويلة الامد للعدوان على غزة 
• «المقاولين» تنظم حملة لتوثيق صور المجازر الإسرائيلية 
• «الوطني لحقوق الانسان» يحث بابا الفاتيكان على العمل على وقف العدوان على غزة 
• اختصاصيون ومحللون سياسيون يدينون تغول وتوحش اسرائيل باستخدام الاسلحة المحرمة دوليا 
• القطاونة لـ «طلبة اميركيين»: ما يجري في غزة نموذج حي لانتهاكات حقوق الإنسان 
• السفير البرازيلي يجدد مطالبة بلاده لاسرائيل بوقف فوري لاطلاق النار 
• «اليونيسف» تنشىء خطا ساخنا لدعم الاطفال في غزة 
• وفد «المنظمات الاسلامية» يلتقي السفيرين التركي والروسي 
• في حوار خاص مع استاذ العقيدة والاديان في «الاردنية»: العالم العربي مقبل على مستقبل سياسي غامض قد يؤدي إلى تطورات خطيرة 
• فعاليات مخيم الشهيد عزمي المفتي تثمن جهود الملك الداعمة للاهل في غزة 
• الوفد الطبي الأردني يجري أكثر من 20 عملية لجرحى العدوان الإسرائيلي 
• وزراء الصحة العرب يقررون دعم غزة بالطواقم الطبية والمعدات والأجهزة 
• رئيس الوزراء يرعى الحفل التكريمي لـ «الخدمة المدنية» السبت 
• الذهبي يلتقي وزير العدل السوري 
• بلديات الكورة تناقش ارتفاع رسوم تسجيل الاراضي في اللواء 
• حدائق الملكة رانيا العبدالله تطلق خطة عملها للعام الحالي 
• صدور العدد 16 من «نكهات عائلية» 
• البطيخي : انشاء «الاعلى للعلوم» ضرورة علمية لمأسسة النشاطات العلمية والتكنولوجية 
• بحث سبل تفعيل التعاون القانوني والقضائي مع سورية 
• محاضرة حول «المخدرات ومخاطرها» السبت 
• «التنمية» تقدم 299 معونة نقدية متكررة لأسر محتاجة في الرمثا 
• المباشرة بمعالجة الحفر وسط دير أبي سعيد 
• «تنفيذي الأغوار الشمالية» يبحث اوضاع اللواء الخدمية 
• الاردن يشارك في المبادرة العالمية للجراحة الآمنة في 8 مستشفيات 
• رئيس مجلس النواب يلتقي رئيس الجمعية الوطنية الكبرى التركية 
• المجالي : الاردن بقيادة الملك عبدالله الثاني يواصل النهوض بالواجب نحو الاشقاء في غزة 
• مواطنو الطرة يطالبون بزيادة الحافلات العاملة على خط البلدة 
• اصدار 317,6 ألف تصريح عمل العام الماضي 
• خبراء يبلغون «قانونية» النواب بأن اللجوء إلى اتفاقية الابادة الجماعية الخيار الوحيد 
• التبرع بالدم عمل انساني نبيل قد ينقذ حياة الكثيرين 
• افتتاح حضانة Bumblebee 
• دورة «اصدقاء الاطفال المعرضين للخطر» في كلية الاميرة رحمة 
• جدارية بلغات العالم اعتذارا لغزة 
• قتل ودمار حامد أحمد آل خطاب 
• هزة وطنية : لارا علي العتوم 

• عربي ودولي

• اسرائيل تواصل حرق غزة وعدد الشهداء يتجاوز الألف
• 16 دولة وافقت على المشاركة في قمة الدوحة غدا
• اطلاق صواريخ من لبنان على شمال فلسطين المحتلة 
• بوليفيا تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع إسرائيل 
• بلغاريا : مظاهرة ضد الفساد تتحول الى صدامات مع الشرطة 
• «البنتاغون» : 61 معتقلا سابقا في «غوانتانامو» عادوا الى القتال 
• خبراء ألمان لمساعدة مصر في مراقبة الحدود مع غزة 
• برلمانيو «المؤتمر الاسلامي» يبحثون عن موقف مشترك 
• الاتحاد الدولي للصحفيين يطالب بمعاقبة إسرائيل 
• كي مون: أوقفا المعارك الآن فلا وقت لاضاعته 
• حماس تبلغ القاهرة «ملاحظاتها» على المبادرة وابوالغيط ينقل الرد لاسرائيل 
• رئيس اللجنة الدولية للصليب الأحمر: الوضع في القطاع مأساوي 
• كوشنير: «ملامح وقف لاطلاق النار بدأت ترتسم» 
• وزير كويتي: غزة البند الاول على اجتماع وزراء الخارجية العرب 
• الامم المتحدة : الكوليرا في زيمبابوي قتلت 2106 أشخاص 
• تركيا : الاعتقالات تشعل التوتر بين الحكومة والجيش 
• العراق يصادق على معاهدة حظر الاسلحة الكيميائية 
• ترحيب كردي بشراء العراق 2000 دبابة روسية 
• أطفال باكستانيون يحتجون على العدوان 
• الأسد : العدوان يغذي التطرف في المنطقة 
• حماس تنتقد بيان «حقوق الانسان» حول العدوان 
• ايران تجدد الدعوة لاستخدام سلاح النفط ضد اسرائيل وأميركا 
• بن لادن يدعو إلى «الجهاد المقدس» لنصرة غزة 
• «الاتحاد المتوسطي» من ضحايا الحرب على غزة 
• نائب كويتي يطالب بنقل مقر «الجامعة» من مصر إلى فنزويلا 
• «البنتاغون» تبحث عن ميناء لإرسال ذخائر واسلحة الى إسرائيل 
• استشهاد فتى فلسطيني برصاص مستوطن في الضفة 
• المغرب : العدوان الاسرائيلي «جريمة ضد الانسانية» 
• %49 من الالمان يصفون إسرائيل بـ «الدولة العدوانية» 
• نيويورك تايمز : إسرائيل لم تتمكن من إضعاف حماس 
• الصومال : مقتل 14 مدنيا في معارك بالعاصمة 
• بوش يهاجم كوبا قبل الرحيل 
• هجمات تودي بحياة 5 عراقيين وتصيب 11 
• نيودلهي : باكستان نشرت جنودها على الحدود الهندية 
• الاوراغوي : مهاجمة مركز يهودي بقنبلة مولوتوف 
• «البنتاغون» : إيران تهدد استقرار واستقلال العراق 
• «العمال الكردستاني» : ايران وتركيا تقصفان شمال العراق 
• مسؤولون أميركيون : المهمة في افغانستان أصعب من العراق 

• مال وإعمال

• الامير فيصل يرعى حفل اطلاق مبادرة القطاع الخاص «ادامة»
• الذهبي يؤكد أهمية تبني القمة الاقتصادية استراتيجية للتصدي لآثار الأزمة المالية
• «التخطيط» تخصص مليوني دينار لتطوير قطاع المسالخ 
• 3ر16 دينار سعر غرام الذهب محلياً 
• الأسهم تحقق ارتفاعا بنسبة 64ر0% وسط تعاملات متوسطة 
• «زين» تجدد شراكتها مع نقابة الأطباء 
• اجتماع لمناقشة المشروع السياحي الثالث لمدينة جرش 
• طيران الإمارات تزيد عدد رحلاتها للمملكة 
• أبو الحسن : شعوب المنطقة تعبر عن طموحاتها في هذه القمة 
• القمة تبحث مواجهة تداعيات الأزمة المالية وتجنيب الاقتصادات العـربية مزيدا مـن الخسائر 
• الكساسبة : العدوان على غزة فرض تحديا جديدا على الاقتصادات العربية 
• 3 توصيات رفعها وزراء المالية ومحافظو البنوك المركزية للقمة 
• النفط يتراجع دون 38 دولارا 
• عبيدات يطالب بمرجعية حكومية لحماية المستهلك 
• لا تمديد لفترة الاستفادة من اعفاء المطاعم من ضريبة المبيعات 
• توقع انخفاض معدل النمو في البلدان النامية الى 4,55 العام الحالي 
• اتحاد رجال الأعمال العرب يدعو للاهتمام بالقطاع الزراعي 
• «مالية النواب» توصي بعدم خصخصة البريد الاردني ودعم «المرئي والمسموع» 
• 4ر16 مليون دينار ايرادات «حديد العقبة» العام الماضي 
• عمان تراجع خطط اقامة صندوق للاستثمار في البورصة 
• هيئة الأوراق المالية تسجل أوراقا مالية جديدة 
• سنغافورة تعمل على تطوير علاقاتها الاقتصادية مع الاردن 
• الحصيلة الأولية للعدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة بلغت 1,5 مليار دولار 
• توزيع شيكات دعم الكاز لمحافظات الجنوب والوسط الأسبوع المقبل 
• «المركزي» يطرح سندات بقيمة 50 مليون دينار 
• رئيس الوزراء الكويتي يتسلم دعوة للمشاركة في المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي 
• «راس غاز» تتطلع لصفقة مع الكويت 
• «بورشه» تحصد جوائز القراء والعملاء 
• كابيتال للاستثمارات تطلق خدمة الاطلاع على المحافظ عبر الانترنت 
• «الانماء الصناعي» يصبح بنكا تجاريا إسلاميا نهاية الشهر 
• سيتي مول يمدد فترة استقبال التبرعات لغزة 
• البنك العربي يتبرع بـ «100» ألف دينار لدعم غزة 

• رياضة 

• منتخبنا الوطني «يفرّط» بالفوز و «يخرج» بنقطة تايلند
• الرياضي يطوي عناد العقبة والتطبيقية يعبر الوحدات بفوز مئوي
• «جرح غزة في عمان» .. اللاعبون يؤكدون اعتزازهم بمبادرة نادي الوحدات 
• الكؤوس الاوروبية المحلية : الانتر وبورتسموث ونيس تسير بثبات 
• مسقط 19 : عـُمان والسعودية تبلغان المشهد الاخير 
• عالم التنس : بوترو وفيرر الى ربع نهائي «اوكلاند» وكوزنتسوفا تنسحب من «سيدني» 
• مفكرة البطولة 
• الان بي ايه : ليكرز يعزز صدارته واورلاندو يتابع انتصاراته 
• افتتاح ورشة تدريب الناشط الشبابي 
• تواصل انتخابات المجالس الادارية للاتحادات الرياضية 
• اسبانيا تواصل تصدرها تصنيف «فيفا» : منتخبنا الوطني بالمركز «126» عالميا 
• مرسيليا يرغب في استعادة دروجبا 
• ابردين يتقدم في الدوري الاسكتلندي 
• جولة آسيوية لليونايتد 
• المدريدي ينفي تورط رئيسه 
• جائزة أفضل لاعب في العالم : البرتغال تعيش اجواء الفرح بعد فوز رونالدو 
• كاكا باق مع ميلان 
• ريبيري والتينتوب يؤديان العمرة 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• ايفرا يغيب عن اليونايتد 
• دوري ابطال اوروبا : «يويفا» يرفض مجددا تسجيل ديارا وهونتيلار معا 
• «نمور الاردن» للكيك بوكسينج ينهي معسكره التدريبي في اوكرانيا 
• يرموك البقعة يلاقي «الكرامة» وديا بكرة القدم 
• سحب قرعة «تصفية» منتخب ناشئي التايكواندو 
• الاردن يستضيف تصفيات اندية غرب اسيا لكرة السلة 
• دور الثمانية لبطولة الولاء للقائد الكروية .. اليوم 
• كلمة اليوم : بين المطرقة والسندان، محمد سعد الشنطي 

• فن وثقافة 

• اختتام أعمال اللقاء التحضيري لملامح التنمية الثقافية للأعوام 2009 – 2011
• الموت يغيب سيد الاغنية الفيروزية منصور رحباني
• رابطة التشكيليين تقيم معرض «أغيثوا غزة .. لتبقى العزة » .. الأحد 
• نور الشريف يصور مسلسلي «الرحايا» و«متخافوش» في وقت واحد 
• شاعرة اسكتلندية تفوز بجائزة تي.اس ايليوت 
• الرئيس الفرنسي يعلن «ثورة ثقافية» 
• 40 لوحة بمعرض تشكيلي في القاهرة للتضامن مع غزة والعراق 
• نقابة المهندسين تنظم «جدارية الصمود» .. غدا 
• «ديوان روائع المديح» تأصيل نظري وشرعي للمديح النبوي 
• «المنتجين الأردنيين» يستغرب اقصاءه من صندوق دعم الثقافة 
• عدد جديد من مجلة المستقبل العربي 
• متحف للمستشرقين في قطر يعرض 350 عملاً فنياً 
• دليل الفن والثقافة 

• منوعات

• جنيفر لاف هيويت تنجح في استصدار حكم ضد رجل يطاردها
• جائزة «جولدن جلوب» الممنوحة للاسترالي الراحل ليدجر تؤول لابنته ماتيلدا
• تحذير من تلوث الهواء يمنع نصف السيارات من النزول إلى الشوارع 
• «المليونير العشوائي» اكبر فائز في حفل جوائز جولدن جلوب 
• منع التدخين في وسط بلدة كندية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور ساد الله يعطيك العافية  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sad Story

شكرا تحية عسكرية

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة

 16-1-2009‏



الصفحة الرئيسية ‏

غزة تحترق واسرائيل تكثف حرب الإبادة
الملك يبحث مع العاهل المغربي التحرك العربي لوقف العدوان
تخفيض سعر الكاز والسولار 20 فلسا للتر والغاز 25 قرشا للاسطوانة وتثبيت أسعار البنزين
الفعاليات السياسية والحزبية تعتبر (أمن الأردن) ركيزة أساسية لدعم الأشقاء فـي غزة
قادة التعاون الخليجي يتفقون على بحث (عدوان غـزة) فـي قمـة الـكـويـت .. الاثـنين
البنتاغون يعد خطط انسحاب سريع من العراق دعا اليه اوباما
الصومال يشهد فراغا فـي السلطة بعد انسحاب اثيوبيا
واشنطن تعيد صياغة اتهامات جرائم الحرب لسجناء جوانتانامو
احباط مخطط لشن هجوم فـي باكستان واعتقال 12 مسلحاً
كيم جونغ ايل يعين ابنه الثالث لخلافته فـي الحكم
نجاد يطالب ادارة أوباما بتغيير موقفها من ايران
ساركوزي يجري تعديلا طفيفا فـي حكومته
وزيرة الدفاع الاسبانية تزور لبنان
فرنسا تعلن دعمها لمساعي السلام فـي افريقيا
توجه لانشاء جامعة طبية خاصة فـي الاردن
ارتفاع الصادرات الوطنية بنسبة 39 % خلال 11 شهرا
جودة : استهداف اسرائيل للاعلاميين ومقر (الاونروا) مدان ويشكل تصعيدا للعدوان
(الأعيان) يقر قانوني (دعم الثروة الحيوانية) و(الدراسات الدوائية)
قمة بحجم التحدي .. وضرورة منع اسرائيل من ترجمة جرائمها الى مكاسب سياسية

محليات

الاحتفال بـ(يوم الشجرة) وسط تحذيرات من تقلص الرقعة الزراعية والجفاف
نواب وحزبيون ونقابيون : الاردن القوي الآمن السند الحقيقي لفلسطين
مذكرة تفاهم لتدريب الكوادر القضائية بين الاردن وسورية
انتظام حملات التضامن مع غزة ودعوة لتوثيق الجريمة الإسرائيلية
(الامانة) توقع اتفاقية شراء الكربون المرتبط بادارة النفايات مع البنك الدولي
مواطنو عجلون يطالبون بقسم فني يوفر عناء الذهاب لـ (اراضي اربد)
توسعة طريق دير ابي سعيد - عيون الحمام ضمن موازنة العام الحالي
(مالية النواب) تنهي مناقشات موازنات 57 وحدة حكومية مستقلة
الامن العام ينفي ارتفاع نسبة السرقة للسيارات الخليجية
اهالي المفرق يطالبون بمبنى جديد للمحكمة الشرعية
بحث التـعـاون بين (الهاشـمية) وجـامـعـات صينية
(بيئة وصحة الأعيان) تلتقي وزيرة التنمية الاجتماعية
وفاة مواطن واصابة اخر بحريق فـي الزرقاء
وفاة واصابتان اثر حادث سير
ثلاث اصابات فـي حادث سير يتكرر سنويا فـي نفس المكان
وفاة نزيل فـي (السواقة) جراء اصابته بجلطة حادة
جلسة حوارية تناقش مشروع قانون المرئي والمسموع
امين عام الامم المتحدة يختتم زيارته للمملكة
الفايز يؤكد ضرورة جاهزية (الدفاع المدني)
عودة المستقيلين الى بلدية الفحيص يفتح باب الطعن امام الاحتياط
اتفاقية لايجاد نموذج تنموي للتعامل مع العنف الاسري
بدء حصر اضرار الصقيع فـي وادي الاردن اليوم

عربي ودولي

تصعيد وحشي للعدوان والقصف يستهدف المستشفيات والمساجد والمؤسسات إلاعلامية واغتيال سعيد صيام ونجله وشقيقه
دبلوماسيون : المقترحات المصرية تشمل وقف اطلاق النار على مراحل بغزة
امير قطر يقترح تعليق مبادرة السلام العربية ووقف التطبيع واقامة جسر بحري مع غزة
إسرائيل تؤكد أنها لم تتخذ قرارا بشأن المبادرة المصرية
الاونروا تعلق عملها فـي غزة قصف مقرها (بالقنابل الفوسفورية)
اعتقال الف اسلامي فـي مصر حاولوا التظاهر ضد الحرب على غزة
البرلمان الاسلامي يطالب بوقف العدوان ورفع الحصار عن غزة
البرلمان الاوروبي يندد بممارسة اسرائيل (العقاب الجماعي) فـي غزة
غزة .. ومستقبل مظلم فـي الانتظار
التشريعي الفلسطيني يطالب العرب بقطع فوري للعلاقات مع إسرائيل
العنف فـي غزة يؤدي الى فتور الحوار الاسلامي اليهودي الاميركي
أساقفة بيت لحم يطالبون بإنهاء العدوان الاسرائيلي على غزة
المتاجر التركية فـي نيوزيلندا ترفض خدمة الإسرائيليين
مسيرة نسوية فـي نعلين تضامنا مع غزة
فنزويلا تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع اسرائيل
طبيبان نروجيان عملا فـي غزة: الوضع كان اشبه بالجحيم
حماس: القصف المستمر على غزة (لن يدفعنا للاستسلام)
هنية يدعو الغرب الى انهاء الهجوم الاسرائيلي على غـزة

اقتصاد

مذكرة تفاهم لتحفيز الأردنيين للتدريب والعمل فـي صناعة النقل الجوي
3ر39 مليون دينار التداول وانخفاض المؤشر06ر1%
حاكم دبي يطلق فعاليات مهرجان دبي للتسوق 2009
تعمق خسائر بورصات الخليج تأثرا بتراجع الأسواق العالمية
ارتفاع الصادرات الوطنية 39% فـي 11 شهرا و 6ر20 % العجز فـي الميزان التجاري
الازمة الاقتصادية ستكون الاولوية المطلقة لاول مئة يوم من عهد اوباما
هبوط النفط 9% إلى أدنى مستوى له فـي شهر
انخفاض أسعار المنتجين بأميركا فـي كانون الاول للشهر الخامس
أيرباص تخفض إنتاج الطائرات العملاقـة طـراز (أيـــه 380)
الكويت تحتاج لضخ 21 مليار دولار فـي البورصة
المركزي الأوروبي يخفض سعر الفائدة إلى 2%
بورصة الكويت تتبرع بنصف مليون دولار لغزة
343 مليون دينار صادرات الزرقاء التجارية

رياضة 

الأمير علي يرعى مهرجان ( جرح غزة ) اليوم
العربي يستقبل اليرموك والفيصلي يرحب بالجزيرة في البطولة التنشيطية لكرة القدم
منافسات كأس الاتحاد الآسيوي لكرة القدم النسوية 24 نيسان
المنتخب الوطني يقنع بالحد الادنى أمام تايلاند
الزعبي رئيساً لاتحاد كرة السلة لدورة جديدة.. ولا تغيير على المناصب
عبد القادر يحتفظ برئاسة اتحاد الاعلام الرياضي
جولة كروية فـي الملاعب الأوروبية
سان انطونيو يسجل فوزا ثأريا على ليكرز بدوري كرة السلة الأميركي
نهائي ثأري بين الروسيتين سافينا وديمنتييفا فـي سيدني التنسية
جائزة افضل لاعب افريقي تنحصر بين الثلاثي ابو تريكة واديبايور وايسيان
الارثوذكسي يجتاز كفريوبا بسهولة في ختام الدور الاول لبطولة كأس الاردن لكرة السلة
الالعاب المصاحبة لدورات الخليج الكروية باقية
النرويج تعين اولسن مدربا مؤقتا لمنتخب كرة القدم
مدرب عمان: علينا الفوز بكأس خليجي 19
القلق يسود هوفنهايم بسبب إصابة الهداف إيبيسيفيتش
بلاتيني يطالب الاندية الكبيرة بالشفافية المالية
دوري كرة القدم فـي العراق
ميلان يضم المدافع البرازيلي الشاب ماتيوني
كالديرون يتخبط بأزمة التصويت غير الشرعي
تغييرات محدودة فـي مجلس ادارة اتحاد الشركات
استقالة الجهاز الفني فـي الزمالك
اتحاد البولينج يجدد الثقة بالدعجة رئيسا
انتخابات اتحاد البريدج الاربعاء
اتحاد كرة القدم يصدر جدول إياب دوري المحترفين
تصفية منتخب الناشئين للتايكواندو تنطلق.. اليوم
عودة المستقيلين الى ادارة شباب الحسين
بيشة يحتفظ برئاسة الاهلي

أبواب

المطربون العرب يواصلون التضامن مع غزة
سامو .. يستعد لديو مع اجلاسياس ويتزوج قريباً
منصور رحباني .. آخر أعلام التجديد في الموسيقى والمسرح
صعود ساركوزي وزوجته الى مصاف النجوم في قطاع الكتب الساخرة
جنيفر هدسون في السوبر بول
تشابه الملابس بين الزوجين خطأ
مزارعو استراليا يرفضون التخلي عن المحراث
معيار رفيع للسلوك في الجمانزيوم وحوض السباحة
نصف البشر يجوعون في نهاية القرن؟
الشموع المعطرة تجذب الأثرياء في باريس
وفاة الممثل المكسيكي ريكاردو مونتالبان
شائعات الطلاق تطارد النجمات
إليسا ترفض العروض السينمائية
الطنان أصغر طائر على وجه الأرض

ملحق الثقافة

نوبل للسلام.. عقل الموت إذ ينتصر على وجدان الحب
الشاعر العراقي عبد الواحد: المطعون لا يفلسف طعنته
الراي تنتدي حول ثقافة المقاومة.. إصرار على الحياة
محمود أمين العالم.. مشروع فكري مكتمل
مصّاصو الدماء
بنية التقاطع والتوازي في (شقوق في كفّ خضرة)
الاستشراق الألماني وتسييس الإسلام
بث مباشر
شاشات الدم والنشيد
الياسمينة الخضراء: الفرنسية تجعل الكاتب أكثر من مجرد جندي حرب
أناشيد قصيرة لطفل غزّي
تحت زيتونة تشتهي أن تعيش
غزة تحترق
ولكن، يا مُعلِّمي: أين لوعة القلب؟!
مِنْ أجل إعادة بناء الضمير العالميّ
يوميات.. يكتبها محمد ضمرة
بورصة الثقافة العربية
كلمات ودماء
عاشقة السماء
ثقافة المقاومة

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم السبت

 17-1-2009‏



الصفحة الرئيسية ‏

إسرائيل تواصل المجزرة وحكومتها تصوت لوقف النار اليوم
الذهبي يثمن الجهود التي تقوم بها قـوات الدرك فـي حفـظ الأمن
امتحانات (التوجيهي) تنتهي غدا والنتائج مطلع الشهر المقبل
ارتفاع غير مسبوق بكلف النفقات التشغيلية فـي الدوائر الحكومية
قمة الكويت الاقتصادية تعطي الاولوية لخمسة محاور تنموية
بوش يودع البيت الأبيض بالدفاع عن (سجله المضطرب)
ساركوزي: برنامج تخصيب اليورانيوم الإيراني (ليس له أي هدف مدني)
بوش : سفيرنا فـي العراق يستحق لقب لورانس العرب الأميركي
قمة مصغرة حول الغاز فـي كييف تسبق محادثات روسية – أوكرانية
إسلاميون صوماليون يسيطرون على مواقع أخلاها الجيش الإثيوبي
قوات الاطلسي تطلق عملية عسكرية ضخمة فـي ولاية اوروزغان الافغانية
بريطانيا تدعو باكستان مجددا للاسراع فـي التحرك ضد الارهاب
منع طائرات سلاح الجو المقدوني من الطيران لأسباب أمنية
الشرطة الأسبانية تحبط محاولة تفجير لحركة إيتا
4 قتلى فـي تصادم طائرتين عسكريتين جنوب روسيا
فنزويلا تحدد 15 شباط للاستفتاء على اعادة انتخاب تشافيز
حبس الزعيم السوداني المعارض حسن الترابي انفراديا
الجيش التركي ينتقد تحقيقا فـي مؤامرة انقلاب
روسيا تعتزم إقامة قواعد بحرية فـي ليبيا وسوريا واليمن
توقع سقوط أمطار متفرقة خلال اليومين المقبلين
بريطانيا تفرج عن الطبيب الأردني عشا
البشير: تبني مقترح أردني بعقد قمة الكويت تحت شعار التضامن مع غزة

محليات 

الأردن الرسمي والشعبي يتكاتف دعماً لـ(غزة)
مسيرات الغضب تعم مدن ومحافظات المملكة
طائرة مساعدات غذائية اردنية الى غزة
غزة ..صدمة نفسية ترافق القلق والتيقظ الدائم من القصف
السمان: رفد القوات المسلحة بالتكنولوجيا المتطورة وتنفيذ مشاريع نوعية
الطائفة الارثوذكسية تحتفل بعيد الغطاس فـي المغطس
العقيد القضاة : توظيف التكنولوجيا الحديثة فـي إبلاغ المطلوبين للقضاء
السفير البولندي يفتتح مشروع (مكتبتي) فـي السماكية بكلفة 30 الف يورو
طائفة السريان الارثوذوكس تحتفل بيوم الغطاس.. الاثنين
وفاة واصابة بحادث سير فـي معان
مطالب باستغلال حمامات قصيب فـي ذيبان سياحيا
مشاهدة الاطفال لاحداث غزة بين مؤيد ومعارض
نقابة الصحفيين تدين استهداف الاعلاميين والصحفيين فـي غزة

عربي ودولي 

عشرات الشهداء تحت ركام القصف الهمجي و الاحتلال يعيد انتشاره فـي غزة مخلفاً (دمارا هائلاً)
آلاف الغزيين يشيعون الشهيد سعيد صيام متوعدين بالثأر والانتقام
اجتماع الدوحة يحيل مطالبه إلى قمة الكويت
قمة الكويت ستدعو لوقف (العدوان) وستلتزم بإعمار فلسطين
آلاف الفلسطينيين يتظاهرون فـي الضفة ومناطق 48 ضد العدوان الإسرائيلي
الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة توجه انتقادات عنيفة الى اسرائيل بسبب عدوانها على غزة
تظاهرات تعم الاراضي اللبنانية احتجاجا على المجازر الاسرائيلية فـي غزة
أطباء بلا حدود : لا يمكن الوصول للجرحى والمرضى فـي غزة بسبب العدوان الاسرائيلي
هيومن رايتس ووتش : اسرائيل تنتهك القوانين الدولية فـي عدوانها على غزة
قضايا الشباب العربي على أجندة القمة الاقتصادية
انطلاق البث التليفزيوني العربي الموحد للتضامن مع غزة فـي غياب التليفزيون المصري
توتر بين اليهود والمسلمين فـي فرنسا بسبب المجازر الاسرائيلية فـي غزة
تركيا تدعو لمنع اسرائيل من دخول مقر الامم المتحدة
اسرائيل واميركا توقعان اتفاقا لمنع تدفق الاسلحة الى غزة
أصوات فـي السلطة الفلسطينية تتعالى انتقادا لمواقف حركة حماس
(أطباء بلا حدود) تلوّح بالانسحاب من غزة

اقتصاد 

منتدى القطاع الخاص والمجتمع المدني يبدأ أعماله اليوم فـي الكويت
235 مليون دينار النفقات التشغيلية للوزارات والدوائر الحكومية بنهاية تشرين أول الماضي
تراجع البورصة فـي أسبوع مع هبوط أسعار أسهم استراتيجية فـي بيوعات لجني مكاسب
هبوط النفط 2% بفعل تنبؤات بضعف الطلب على الوقود
الاقتصاد فـي أسبوع
نمو صادرات الصناعات الخشبية 16% العام الماضي

رياضة 

زين بمواجهة التطبيقية .. والرياضي امام الارثوذكسي قبل نهائي كأس الاردن لكرة السلة اليوم
الاهلي يختار ادارته الجديدة
المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم يستأنف تدريباته.. اليوم
مواجهتان فـي البطولة التنشيطية لكرة القدم اليوم
عُمان والسعودية فـي نهائي خليجي 19 لكرة القدم ..اليوم
ميلان يخسر جهود رونالدينيو ثلاث مباريات فـي الكأس المقبلة
جولة كروية فـي الملاعب الاوروبية
دينج وروز يقودان شيكاجو بولز للنصر على كليفلاند كافالييرز بدوري كرة السلة الأميركي
قرعة بطولة استراليا المفتوحة للتنس
الفنلندي نيمينن يلاقي نالبانديان فـي نهائي الرجال اليوم ديمنتييفا بطلة سيدني التنسية
جوتي يغيب عن ريال مدريد لمدة شهر
انتخابات ادارات الاتحادات الرياضية
صفوف يد السلط تكتمل.. اليوم استعداداً للانديــــة الاسيويــــة
عطل كهربائي يلغي مهرجان جرح غزة

أبواب 

غـــزة ..نحــــن معــــك
المغرب يعالج ندوب ماضيه المظلم
حماسة عمر العبداللات.. وأغاني من اجل غزة والحرية
مرور 100 عام على مولد القائد عبد القادر الحسيني
كامل المغني.. رسم لوحاته دفاعا عن فلسطين
قلة النوم في الشتاء.. سبب مثير لنزلات البرد
استيقاظ بركان أميركي من سباته ... قد يغيّرمناخ العالم
ياسرالمصري : على الفنان الاردني أن يحافظ على هويته
وائل جسار في (توعدني ليه).. مجهود واضح وأداء صادق
سميرة سعيد تغني لـ(الحياة والسلام)
داليا البحيري :لا أشكك فـي مقدرة اللبنانيات
يارا : ألبومي الأخير بوابتي إلى العالمية
كيفية السفر مع سلمون
بفضل هندسة الجينات.. تفوّق رياضي بلا حدود
لا خطر من زيوت المكسّرات
ديناصور عملاق
فـي مكتبات عمان - هدير الحروب .. ونذير سقوط الحضارات
مدريد تحتفل بـــ 100 بقرة ملونة
الطيور تسقط طائرة فـي نهر هدسون
باريس تكرم يوسف شاهين
ابو ذقن ينتظر تحديد جنسه
الفصام وثنائي القطب..أصلهما جيني
مادونا تتدرب للتخلص من فظاظتها
الأسرة أهم من السينما لأنجلينا جولي
مارسيل يهدي (صامدون) لغزة
نساء الصين يرغبن فـي انجاب طفلين
وللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب - أبو فراس الحمداني
فـي شيء من اللغــة

ثقافة وفـنون

تشكيليون أردنيون وعرب يرسمون لصالح غزة فـي مركز الفنون
ومعرض دعم غزه فـي زارة جاليري
(الحنونة) تغني فـي معهد تضامن النساء لغزة
أحداث غزة تلقي بظلالها على ملتقى الفجيرة الاول
(هكذا قالت الريح).. تتعالى القصائد موجعة
الفنان حسين طبيشات:أستعد لتقديم (الجميع للوطن)
مهرجان الإمارات لمسرح الطفل يتضامن مع غزة
الفيلــم الروائـــي الطويـــل (الزنديق) احدث انجازات المخرج الفلسطيني ميشيل خليفي
رحيل المؤرخ المصري عبد العظيم أنيس
تنويعات على صور (المحرقة)
إطلاق معرض القاهرة للكتاب
مركز جمعة الماجد يطلق موسمه الثقافي لعام 2009
احتفالية موسيقية وتشكيلية فـي مصر لدعم غزّة
مؤتمر صحفي للاعلان عن حفل تضامني
إدارية جديدة لملتقى ألوان الثقافـي فـي عنجرة

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأحد

 18-1-2009‏



صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية ‏

• اسرائيل تعلن وقفا احاديا للنار وحماس ترفض ..الملك يشارك في قمة شرم الشيخ .. ومبارك يرفض مراقبين أجانب على أرض مصر
• العيطان لـ «الدستور» : «الخيرية الهاشمية» توزع المساعدات مباشرة على الفلسطينيين
• بدء تقديم طلبات «التمويل الاسكاني لموظفي القطاع العام» اليوم 
• «المالية» توافق على تقسيط الغرامات الجمركية 
• وقف ضخ المياه اليوم من محطة خو إلى عمان والزرقاء 
• مواطنون: تخفيض المحروقات الاخير خالف التوقعات 
• رفع أسعار الطحين المدعوم 1,75 دينار للطن 
• وصول «4» ممرضين الى غزة وتوقع دخول وفد طبي اردني اليوم 
• أميركا اللاتينية تدير ظهرها لاسرائيل 
• الأمير الحسن : العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة جريمة ضد الإنسانية
• القبض على 5 أشخاص سلبوا 40 ألف دولار 
• اعتداء على المدير الفني بـ «تربية» الكرك وفوضى بقاعة توجيهي في اربد 
• «شتوية التوجيهي» تنتهي اليوم وتصحيح أوراق الامتحان الاحد المقبل 
• السلطات العراقية تفرج عن مواطن اردني 
• اليوم.. آخر موعد لاستفادة المطاعم من إعفاءات ضريبة المبيعات
• الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية تواصل مساندتها وتضامنها مع الاشقاء في غزة 
• المدادحة: نسعى الى الارتقاء بواقع الموارد البشرية وتطوير الاداء الوظيفي 
• في حوار لـ «‎الدستور » مع المراقب العام للاخوان المسلمين : الموقف الأردني الرسمي والشعبي تجاه غزة مشرف ومتقدم على جميع مواقف الشعوب 
• «ملتقى النقابات والأحزاب» يطالب الحكومة بطرد السفير الاسرائيلي 
• خلال ندوة «‎الدستور» الحوارية : لم يسجل أي انتقال لـ «الايدز» جراء نقل الدم منذ 20 عاما 
• اسرائيل تصعد عدوانها بشكل محموم وتقصف غزة بأسلحة فتاكة 
• حماس تتهم عباس بالتورط في اغتيال صيام 
• مبارك يرفض وجود قوات اجنبية ويدعو الى قمة دولية تشاورية 
• سيل من الاحذية على السفارة الاسرائيلية في الارجنتين 
• اوباما: بوش يترك امريكا وهي تواجه خيارات سيئة 
• المواطنون غير راضين عن نسبة تخفيض المحروقات 
• دعوات لتخفيض اسعار السلع وتخفيف الاعباء عن المستهلكين 
• تباطؤ النمو الاقتصادي للعام الرابع على التوالي 
• بدء أعمال المنتدى الاقتصادي والاجتماعي بمشاركة القطاع الخاص والمجتمع المدني 
• آلية جديدة لدعم المخابز الحجرية .. قريبا 
• الوحدات يتغلب على شباب الأردن وتعادل اتحاد الرمثا والبقعة 
• منتخبنا الوطني يعاود تدريباته وفينجادا يطالب اللاعبين بالاستفادة من نتيجة تايلند 
• زين يقصي التطبيقية والرياضي يجرد الارثوذكسي اللقب 
• ركلات الترجيح تهدي عُمان لقبا تاريخيا 
• مدينة الحسين تصدر التقرير السنوي لنشاطاتها الرياضية «2008» 

• محليات ومحافظات

• اسرائيل تعلن وقفا احاديا للنار وحماس ترفض ..الملك يشارك في قمة شرم الشيخ .. ومبارك يرفض مراقبين أجانب على أرض مصر
• الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية تواصل مساندتها وتضامنها مع الاشقاء في غزة
• العيطان لـ «الدستور» : «الخيرية الهاشمية» توزع المساعدات مباشرة على الفلسطينيين 
• المدادحة: نسعى الى الارتقاء بواقع الموارد البشرية وتطوير الاداء الوظيفي 
• بدء تقديم طلبات «التمويل الاسكاني لموظفي القطاع العام» اليوم 
• «المالية» توافق على تقسيط الغرامات الجمركية 
• وقف ضخ المياه اليوم من محطة خو إلى عمان والزرقاء 
• مواطنون: تخفيض المحروقات الاخير خالف التوقعات 
• رفع أسعار الطحين المدعوم 1,75 دينار للطن 
• وصول «4» ممرضين الى غزة وتوقع دخول وفد طبي اردني اليوم 
• في حوار لـ «‎الدستور » مع المراقب العام للاخوان المسلمين : الموقف الأردني الرسمي والشعبي تجاه غزة مشرف ومتقدم على جميع مواقف الشعوب 
• أميركا اللاتينية تدير ظهرها لاسرائيل 
• «ملتقى النقابات والأحزاب» يطالب الحكومة بطرد السفير الاسرائيلي 
• الأمير الحسن : العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة جريمة ضد الإنسانية 
• خلال ندوة «‎الدستور» الحوارية : لم يسجل أي انتقال لـ «الايدز» جراء نقل الدم منذ 20 عاما 
• الصحافيون في غزة يخشون ضياع الحقيقة حال نفاد الوقود في القطاع 
• القبض على 5 أشخاص سلبوا 40 ألف دولار 
• اعتداء على المدير الفني بـ «تربية» الكرك وفوضى بقاعة توجيهي في اربد 
• «شتوية التوجيهي» تنتهي اليوم وتصحيح أوراق الامتحان الاحد المقبل 
• العيطان لـ «‎الدستور» : «الخيرية الهاشمية» توزع المساعدات مباشرة على المواطنين الفلسطينيين 
• أبو هديب: لن تنفذ مشاريع غير مدرجة في خطط البلديات الاستراتيجية 
• للحد من تفاقم مشكلة المخدرات .. مطلوب تضافر الجهود الرسمية والشعبية لمكافحة هذه الآفة الخطيرة 
• السلطات العراقية تفرج عن مواطن اردني 
• اتحاد المرأة الأردنية يستنفر جهوده وامكانياته للوقوف مع أبناء غزة 
• مئات المشاركين يقسمون على مقاطعة البضائع الامريكية والاسرائيلية 
• حق الرد : «كهرباء اربد» 

• مع الناس 

• ندوة في اربد حول التلاعب بالتيار الكهربائي 
• أهالي بلدات سهل حوران يشكون تأخر اعمال صيانة الطرق 
• بدء تقديم طلبات «التمويل الاسكاني لموظفي القطاع العام» اليوم 
• 6ر3 مليون دينار موازنة بلدية الطفيلة الكبرى للعام الحالي 
• تنفيذ حزمة مشاريع زراعية في جرش 
• «المؤتمر الشعبي الاردني» يوصي بتشكيل مشروع للمؤاخاة بين العائلات والمؤسسات الاردنية وأقرانها في غزة 
• العدوان على غزة يطغى على أحاديث طلبة التوجيهي 
• لجنة المرأة في «اتحاد العمال» تنظم حملة تبرعات 
• اتحاد برلمانات الدول الإسلامية يرفض «مؤامرة الوطن البديل» 
• «الخيرية الهاشمية» تدعو للاستمرار بتقديم المساعدات للأهل بغزة 
• تجهيز 22 وحدة سكنية للاسر العفيفة في الوسطية والمباشرة ببناء مركز امني 
• 140 متطوعا للاعمال الخيرية بلواء الطيبة 
• بدء تطبيق الشريحة التقاعدية الجديدة للمهندسين الزراعيين 
• طلبة الثانوية «الفرع الصحي» في بني كنانة يشكون صعوبة اسئلة الانجليزي والفيزياء 
• اصابة شخص اثر سقوطه بواد عميق في بني كنانة 
• تخصيص سيارة لكل محكمة بداية 
• وفد شيوخ ووجهاء العشائر يزور وزارة الداخلية اليوم 
• البشير : قمة الكويت فرصة مواتية لوحدة الصف العربي 
• المصري: ما يعانيه قطاع غزة جرائم الحرب والابادة الجماعية 
• تحليل اخباري : لماذا غاب الاردن عن قمة غزة في الدوحة؟، وكيف نجح باجهاض المساعي الاسرائيلية لتصفية القضية الفلسطينية نهائيا؟ 
• الزميلة جمانة سليم تعيش التجربة في شهرين : مشعوذ يدعي العلاج بالجن.. ويشترط على النساء المبيت في مزرعته 
• رئيس الجمعية الوطنية الكوري الجنوبي يصل عمان 
• وفد برلماني يصل امريكا بدعوة رسمية 
• الوفد النيابي المشارك في اجتماع منظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي يعود لعمان 
• جلسة رقابية لـ «النواب» اليوم يناقش خلالها ردودا حكومية 
• حملة واسعة لمنع باعة البسطات من اعاقة المرور في جرش 
• ندوة في عجلون بمناسبة اليوم العالمي لمحو الأمية 
• مواطنون في المفرق يشيدون بمشروع مكافحة الفقر الريفي 
• تأسيس مجلس أمن محلي في قضاء السرحان 
• الجابر يقدم استقالته من كلية الملك عبدالله الثاني لتكنولوجيا المعلومات 
• ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة ثقافة يجب ان تسود فـي الاردن 
• نزلاء مركز أسامة بن زيد يزورون جرحى غزة 
• جامعة البترا تحتفل بيوم الشجرة 
• مديرية الدرك تحتفي بيوم الشجرة 
• «الملكية للتوعية الصحية» وهيئة شباب كلنا الأردن توقعان اتفاقية تعاون 
• «الدفاع المدني» تتعامل مع «379» حادثا خلال «24» ساعة 
• فصل التيار الكهربائي عن مناطق في اربد والرمثا غدا 
• مؤسسة الملكة علياء للسمع والنطق تصدر تقريرها السنوي لعام 2008 
• كتاب حول «المقاومة من مشروع الوطن الى مشروع الأمة» 
• ضبط 1110 مخالفات بيئية في الكرك العام الماضي 
• «التعليم البيئي الدولية» تطلق برامجها في الأردن 
• أهالي الحصن يطالبون بترحيل سوق الخضار ومناشر الحجر 

• عربي ودولي

• اسرائيل تصعد عدوانها بشكل محموم وتقصف غزة بأسلحة فتاكة
• حماس تتهم عباس بالتورط في اغتيال صيام
• مبارك يرفض وجود قوات اجنبية ويدعو الى قمة دولية تشاورية 
• سيل من الاحذية على السفارة الاسرائيلية في الارجنتين 
• اوباما: بوش يترك امريكا وهي تواجه خيارات سيئة 
• قرغيزستان تعتزم اغلاق قاعدة جوية اميركية 
• توماس هاريوت رسم خريطة لسطح القمر قبل غاليليو 
• إجلاء 5 جزائريات وأطفالهن الـ17 من غزة 
• مقتل جندي اميركي بانفجار في بغداد 
• عودة زعيم المعارضة في زيمبابوي الى بلاده 
• ثوار التاميل يؤكدون مقتل 51 جنديا والجيش ينفي 
• كابول: مقتل جندي أميركي و5 مدنيين في هجومين 
• عرب الموصل يشاركون بقوة في انتخابات مجالس المحافظات 
• الهند: مقتل خمسة من رجال الشرطة بانفجار لغم 
• لجنة كردية عراقية تطالب بـإطلاق سراح عبدالله اوجلان 
• تركيا تلمح لامكانية تطبيع علاقاتها مع ارمينيا في 2009 
• كوريا الشمالية ترفض التخلي عن ترسانتها النووية 
• تركيا تكشف عن عرض مبادرة قوية لوقف العدوان 
• البنود الرئيسة لمذكرة التفاهم الأمني بين إسرائيل وأميركا 
• وزير الخارجية الإيراني يدعو مصر للقيام بدور مسؤول 
• صحفيون يصفون ليفني بـ «الإرهابية» أثناء زيارتها واشنطن 
• الإمارات تطالب بتشكيل لجنة دولية للتحقيق في الانتهاكات 
• جسر يوصل بجسر لدعم غزة 
• محللون: «قمم غزة» حلقة جديدة من «استغلال» قضية فلسطين 
• كي مون: لم يعد لدينا وقت نضيعه لوقف فوري للهجوم على غزة 
• «الجمعية العامة» تدعو لهدنة فورية في غزة 

• مال وإعمال

• المواطنون غير راضين عن نسبة تخفيض المحروقات
• دعوات لتخفيض اسعار السلع وتخفيف الاعباء عن المستهلكين
• تباطؤ النمو الاقتصادي للعام الرابع على التوالي 
• بدء أعمال المنتدى الاقتصادي والاجتماعي بمشاركة القطاع الخاص والمجتمع المدني 
• آلية جديدة لدعم المخابز الحجرية .. قريبا 
o 12,8 % نسبة تراجع الرقم القياسي لأسعار الأسهم 
• بنك باركليز يتحرك لطمأنة المستثمرين 
• توقع انكماش الاقتصاد الالماني 
• إصلاح الاقتصاد الأمريكي سيكلف كثيرا 
• ايران تتوقع 40 دولارا لبرميل النفط خلال العام الحالي 
• اليوم.. آخر موعد لاستفادة المطاعم من إعفاءات ضريبة المبيعات 
• 256 ألف زائر لمحمية وادي رم و667 ألف دينار ايراداتها العام الماضي 
• اوباما يرسم صورة قاتمة لاقتصاد بلاده 
• شكاوى من ارتفاع اسعار الزيوت المعدنية 
• 92 اذاعة وتلفازا في اليابان تعاني من خسائر 
• مستوردات المملكة من البترول ترتفع بنسبة 45% 
• ارتفاع السيولة المحلية بنسبة 16,8% 
• «الاتصالات» تقدم مقترحات لتخفيض الأسعار بين الدول العربية 
• الحمود: القمة فرصة لتحقيق التكامل الاقتصادي 
• وزير لبناني سابق يدعو لانتشال الاقتصاد العربي من الركود 
• «أبو خضر للسيارات» تستقبل شحنة جديدة من سيارات شفروليه 
• «البيارق» تفتتح مصنعها في «التجمعات الصناعية» 
• ارتفاع طفيف لمعدل التضخم العماني 
• «أسرة البنك الأهلي» تتبرع بيوم عمل لغزة 
• «آكشن بي آر » تحتفل بمرور 16 عاماً على تأسيسها 
• «اتصالات قطر» تبدأ عرض شراء أسهم «اندوسات» 
• 871ر2 مليار دينار رأسمال اكبر 10 شركات مسجلة في «مراقبة الشركات» 
• «الاستهلاكية المدنية » تقيم معرضا في «الطفيلة التقنية» 
• 8,2 مليار دولار خسائر بورصة الدوحة الاسبوع الماضي 

• رياضة 

• الوحدات يتغلب على شباب الأردن وتعادل اتحاد الرمثا والبقعة
• منتخبنا الوطني يعاود تدريباته وفينجادا يطالب اللاعبين بالاستفادة من نتيجة تايلند
• زين يقصي التطبيقية والرياضي يجرد الارثوذكسي اللقب 
• ركلات الترجيح تهدي عُمان لقبا تاريخيا 
• مدينة الحسين تصدر التقرير السنوي لنشاطاتها الرياضية «2008» 
• فراح يغيب عن رالي قطر ويدعم صمود الأهل في غزة 
• خير يترشح لرئاسة نادي شباب الأردن 
• اليونايتد وتشلسي يتعذبان قبل تحقيق الفوز 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• المرشدي والحبسي الافضل في الدورة 
• العماني حسن ربيع الهداف 
• النتائج للارشيف 
• مانوتشو الى هال سيتي معارا 
• في تصويت «بي بي سي» :ابو تريكة افضل لاعب افريقي 
• كأس مصر : بترول اسيوط يكمل عقد نصف النهائي 
• ميلان يسعى لتعزيز صفوفه من ارسنال وتشلسي 
• عالم التنس : نالبانديان وفيدرر ودل بوترو نجوم الأسبوع 
• الان بي ايه : اورلاندو يؤكد أنه «الحصان الأسود» 
• راؤول: المدريدي يحتاج الى الاستقرار والتعاضد 
• فوز صعب لكرواتيا على كوريا الجنوبية في افتتاح كأس العالم لكرة اليد 
• اسبانيا ترصد 15 مليار يورو لدعم ملف مدريد لاولمبياد 2016 
• ختام فعاليات ورشة تدريب الناشط الشبابي 
• رئيس الاتحاد الفلسطيني لكرة القدم يزور الفيصلي 
• الاتحاد الملكي للرياضات البحرية يوزع المناصب الإدارية بين أعضائه 
• التل رئيساً لاتحاد الكرة الطائرة 
• ادارة جديدة لاتحاد الشطرنج بالتزكية 
• التزكية تحسم انتخابات الجودو 
• كلمة اليوم : دروس كروية محمد سعد الشنطي 
• تأجيل دورتي ميلاد القائد والأمير فيصل الأولمبية الثالثة للناشئين 
• بدء استقبال طلبات دورة التدريب الآسيوية باتحاد الكرة اليوم 
• اتحاد الريشة الطائرة يستضيف البطولة العربية للرجال والنساء 
• بتصفية منتخب ناشئي التايكواندو : ستة لاعبين يتمسكون بمقاعدهم 
• استشهاد رئيس اتحاد الخماسي الفلسطيني 
• مجلس إدارة الاعلام الرياضي ينعقد اليوم 
• رئيس اتحاد المبارزة الفلسطيني في عمان 

• فن وثقافة 

• ملتقى خليجي لكتاب القصة القصيرة في قطر اليوم
• انطلاق فعاليات معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب الاربعاء
• فنانون اردنيون: وفاة عامر ماضي خسارة لريادة فنية لا تعوض 
• ريم البارودي مع نور الشريف في مسلسل جديد 
• أشعار فاروق جويدة لنصرة غزة بنقابة أطباء مصر 
• تايوان تسعى لإدراج الابجدية الصينية في قائمة «اليونيسكو» للتراث الثقافي العالمي 
• إلهام شاهين تدرس مسلسل «حورية» 
• دليل الفن والثقافة 
• فرقة رام الله «اندر غراوند» تحيي حفل «غزة تنادي» 
• مؤتمر التعرف على الشرق يختتم أعماله في أبوظبي بمشاركة غربية فعالة 
• وائل السقا: «جدارية الصمود» سيتم عرضها في دول عربية واجنبية 
• الركن الثاني من اسطورة «الاخوين رحباني» 

• منوعات

• ارماني يختار فيكتوريا بيكهام لاطلاق مجموعة الملابس الداخلية للموسم المقبل
• مشاهير ونجوم في حفل تنصيب اوباما رئيسا للولايات المتحدة
• رسالة على الهاتف المحمول كشفت مكان المجرم 
• قائد سيارة سكير يرفض المثول أمام المحكمة لأنه مشغول 



نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأربعاء 

 21-1-2009‏



صحيفة الرأي - اليوم

الصفحة الرئيسية ‏

توافق اقتصادي عربي وخلافات حول (المبادرة) وإعمار غزة
اوباما يبدأ فصلا جديدا فـي تاريخ الولايات المتحدة
استشهاد مزارع وطفلين فلسطينيين فـي غزة وإسـرائيـل تسحـب مـزيــدا من قواتهـا
(امن الدولة) تحصل 150 مليون دينار نقدا وعقارات بقضية البورصات
الزام (أطباء الإقامة) بالخدمة مثلي مدة التدريب أو الغرامة 2500 دينار لكل سنة
(العمال الكردستاني) يحذر المالكي من التحالف مع تركيا
باكستان تشن هجوما على منطقة (القبائل) وتقتل 20 مسلحا
متهمون فـي محكمة جوانتانامو يفاخرون بهجمات ايلول
قوات التحالف تقتل 22 مسلحا وطالبان تعدم 6 جواسيس
المشاكل الاقتصادية تفاقم ضغط العقوبات على ايران
اوباما سيعين جورج ميتشل مبعوثا خاصا للشرق الاوسط
أمريكي يرفض السفر على طائرة تركية فيها عرب
نقابات مغربية تخوض إضرابا وطنيا الجمعة
توقيف 6 اسلاميين متهمين بالإرهاب فـي إسبانيا
الهند تختبر صاروخا وسط توترات مع باكستان
مصنع للورق والكرتون بالمفرق بكلفة 20مليون دينار يوفر 150 فرصة عمل
الاردن يتقدم 3ر1 درجة ضمن تصنيف مؤشر الحرية الاقتصادية لعام 2009
محليات

الملك يعود إلى ارض الوطن بعد مشاركته بقمة الكويت
أبو غيدا : بيع 2650 دونما فـي العقبة بسعر ثلاثة آلاف دولار للدونم عام 2000
الزام (أطباء الإقامة) بالخدمة مثلي مدة التدريب أو الغرامة 2500 دينار لكل سنة
الأمير رعد: اتفاقية بـ 800 ألف دينار لدعم 1057 طالبا معاقا لمدة عام
بيانات احصائية :تزايد العجز فـي الميزان التجاري الزراعي
لجان المساجد تشتكي قرار الاوقاف باشراكهم فـي دفع فواتير الكهرباء
اتفاقية بـ11 مليون دولار لتحسين التزويد المائي لمحافظة الزرقاء
الفايز : نقلة نوعية فـي تسويق السياحة الكترونيا
تدفق المساعدات من الاردن الى غزة برا وجوا
اكاديميون وخبراء عسكريون يؤكدون فشل العدوان على غزة
فريق طبي اردني يؤكد استخدام اسرائيل لاسلحة محرمة وعالية السمية
رسامو كاريكاتير ينصرون غزة بلوحات جسدت الصمود والمعاناة
نقابة المهندسين تسلم سيارتي اسعاف وتتآخى مع نظيرتها الفلسطينية
أبو هديب:اولويات عمل البلديات تتطلب المشاركة الشعبية
مجهولون ينبشون مقبرة فـي الرمثا بحثا عن الدفائن
محافظ جرش يؤكد ضرورة التنسيق بين الجهات المنفذة للمشروع السياحي الثالث
(العدل العليا) ترد طعنا بقرار لمجلس (هيئة الاعتماد)
الكباريتي مديراً لمكتب التسهيلات
افتتاح حضانة لأطفال العاملات فـي وزارة العمل
فتح باب القبول بمعاهد ومراكز التدريب المهني
معرض صور عن جرائم الاحتلال في غزة
مسلحون يحتجزون مساعدات أردنية فـي قطاع غزة
انهيار شارع محاذ لمسجد عجلون
(عراك) يفسد احتفالية النقابات بوداع بوش
الكردي: لا نية لإغلاق مناجم الفوسفات فـي الحسا
إحباط تهريب 12 كيلوغراما من الكوكائين
نظام معدل لموظفي قطاع النقل
نقابة مكاتب استقدام عاملي المنازل تقاضي وزير العمل
استحداث مديرية تربية خامسة لمنطقتي وادي السير وناعور
السفير الكويتي يشيد بدور الملك فـي انجاح القمة الاقتصادية
عربي ودولي

قمة الكويت تختتم أعمالها بتوافق اقتصادي عربي كامل
كي مون يدعو الى محاسبة المسؤولين عن قصف مدارس الانروا في غزة
اوباما يدخل البيت الابيض ويبدأ فصلا جديدا في تاريخ اميركا
إسرائيل قتلت 230 رجل شرطة واحتجزت 250 فلسطينيا في عدوانها على غزة
الاتحاد الأوروبي يستعد لتقديم مساعدات إنسانية لقطاع غزة
الدمار في شرق جباليا (اسوأ من زلزال)
نتنياهو: اوباما يتفهم (يأس) الاسرائيليين
جيش الاحتلال يعترف باستخدام قذائف فوسفورية في عدوانه على غزة
منظمات إسرائيلية تدعو للتحقيق حول تصرفات قوات الاحتلال في غزة
إسرائيل تعد دفاعها تحسبا لاتهامها بارتكاب جرائم حرب في غزة
اسرائيل تستعد لتقييم العملية العسكرية الفاشلة في غزة
إسرائيل تواصل سحب قواتها من غزة
(الطاقة الذرية) تبحث استخدام ذخائر يورانيوم في غزة
الرئيس الإيراني يهنىء أمين عام الجهاد الإسلامي بالنصر في غزة
إسرائيل تتهم إيران بمحاولة تهريب صواريخ إلى غزة
مصالحة الفلسطينيين الخطوة المقبلة في جهود المفاوضين الاتراك
عشرات الألوف من الغزيين يحتفلون بالانتصار على إسرائيل
باريس مستعدة للتحادث مع حكومة فلسطينية تضم حماس
الصين تدعو حماس إلى الانضمام لعملية السلام
وزراء (منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي) يجتمعون في الرباط الأحد المقبل
ساركوزي يعتزم عقد مؤتمر حول الشرق الأوسط في باريس
إعلان الكويت يؤكد الالتزام بالارتقاء بمستوى معيشة المواطن العربي وتحقيق التكامل الاقتصادي
اقتصاد

إنشاء مصنع للورق والكرتون في المفرق التنموية بكلفة 20 مليون دينار
36% لبيع الأراضي و 40% للإيجار لتشجيع القدرة التنافسية للمدينة
الملكية الأردنية تنقل مواد إغاثة من بروكسل إلى عمّان مجاناً لمساعدة غزة
الاردن والكويت يوقعان اتفاقية في مجال النقل البحري التجاري والموانئ
الاردن يتقدم 3ر1 مرتبة في المركز ال 51 عالميا والسادس اقليميا
بدران : فعاليات المجتمع المدني رفعت للقمة 8 توصيات تدعم العمل العربي المشترك
7ر25 مليون دينار التداول والقطاع المالي يستحوذ على 7ر73%
(المستثمرين) تقّدر حجم الانكماش في قطاع الاسكان 50% للعام الجاري
4249 مليون دينار الايرادات والمساعدات الخارجية
مسح تراجع ثقة قطاع الاعمال الخليجي بحدة في الربع الاخير
ارتفاع النفط الاميركي ثلاثة دولارات مع اقتراب اجل عقود شباط
أزمة صناعة السيارات العالمية
أسهم الخليج تتهاوى بعد اعلان نتائج أعمال سابك
اصحاب محطات محروقات في الكرك يشكون تأخر طلبياتهم من المصفاه
(المنارة للتأمين) تتبرع لغزة
لقاء تشاوري حول السياسات الاجتماعية للشركات اليوم
تأسيس منتدى اقتصادي عربي ياباني
القمة الاقتصادية في مصر بعد عامين
انتخاب اللبناني خلف أميناً عاماً للبورصات العربية
الأردن وكندا يوقعان مذكرة تفاهم لدعم التعليم المعرفي
القطاع الصناعي يشيد بجهود الملك الداعمة للأهل بغزة
رياضة 

المنتخب الوطني يضع اللمسات الاخيرة قبل ملاقاة سنغافورة في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات البطولة الاسيوية
الوحدات يبحث التعاقد مع سافيا او الشعار
خسارتان للكويت ومصر فـي كأس العالم لكرة اليد
المنتخـــب الوطنـــي وضرورة المناخ الايجابي قبل لقاء سنغافورة
مجريات بطولة الكأس .. مؤشر على احتدام التنافس
الهيئة العامة تجدد بيعتها للامير فيصل رئيسا للجنة الاولمبية الاربعاء
اتحاد كرة القدم يشرح للاندية متطلبات الاتحاد الاسيوي للاحتراف
وبصدد تمديد فترة قيد اللاعبين الاجانب
الحكم الاسباني ألفونسو بيريز فـي الثلاجة
إبراهيموفيتش ودل بييرو الافضل فـي ايطاليا
براينت يقود ليكرز لفوز كبيرعلى كليفلاند بالدوري الاميركي لكرة السلة
بي ام دبليو تكشف سيارتها الجديدة لسباقات فورمولا واحد
نادال يتأهل وهيويت يتعثر فـي بطولة استراليا للتنس
الأهلي يعبر الحدود وينتزع صدارة الدوري المصري لكرة القدم
انضمام مدرب السلة النيجيري اونيكا للجهاز الفني للمنتخبات الوطنية
اقالة مدرب اسبانيول
طارق عوض فـي صفوف مغير السرحان
وروبينيو يخاصم مانشستر سيتي من اجله!
كاكا يرفض ملايين مانشستر سيتي ويلتزم مع ميلان
بلاكبيرن يتمسك بسانتا كروز
وكيل أعمال ريبيري ينفي انتقاله لصفوف ميلان
برقيات تهنئة لاتحاد الاعلام الرياضي
انتخابات اتحاد الملاكمة .. اليوم
لجنة المفرق الكروية تنظم بطولة لأندية المحافظة
الفلسطيني كشكش واليمني النونو ينتظران اجراءت قيدهما
الامير رعد يشيد بإنجازات اتحاد المعوقين
اتحاد الكيك بوكسينج يستأذن الامير هاشم للرئاسة الفخرية
ثقافة وفـنون

(غزة فـي القلب) حفلة لأوركسترا عمان السمفوني
جامعة جدارا تنظم أمسية شعرية احتفالية بمناسبة إعلان القدس عاصمة الثقافة العربية
القصيدة إذ تلتفت إلى جوهر الأجوبة
امتنان الصمادي .. (أقلام جديدة) تؤشر على مكنونات تمور بها صدور الشباب
(سيكلو) .. التحولات الاجتماعية والسياسية أثر الحرب
(أقلام جديدة) .. صناعة المواجهة بالأدب
سينمـــــائيات
مجموعة قصصية مشتركة للشعلان والغول
قفر الروح إلا من الذكريات
أبــواب

الشباب .. تؤرقهم الحرب بعد انتهائها
وأطفـــال غــزة يحتـــاجون لمـجموعـــات دعـــم نفســـي
تقوية جهاز المناعة .. يحارب التلوث الداخلي
بكاء الرضيع اللغة الوحيدة والأساسية للتعبير
سلمى المصري: تفضل العمل في الدراما الاجتماعية
(عالم الفن) تقاضي عمرو دياب بسبب (الحلم)
(حارس أمن).. يتصدر إيرادات السينما الامريكية
شعبان عبدالرحيم .. مذيع فـي (هات من الآخر)
سمير غانم .. فـي (حكايات شقية)
تناول الحامل لأنواع معينة من السمك يقي أطفالها من الربو
المناهج التي تعتمد على التفكير
كارلوس سليم ينقذ (نيويورك تايمز) من ديونها
فنان هندي يفتتح معرضا لرسوماته المزيفة
أكبر نافورة فـي العالم
أطول جسر معلــّق فـي العالم
من لندن يشاهدون نيويورك
نجوى سلطان .. تتبرع لغزة
مئة مليون برميل نفط مخزنة بالبحر طمعا بالربح
الرجال يقولون (أحبك) اكثـر من النساء
بقوة أحباله الصوتية طلب المطافئ
انقاذ بحارين بعــد 25 يومـا
(ضد الاستمالة) قانون سويدي لمنع التحرش
توفي بعد مشاهدته (فارس الظلام)
نيللي مقدسي ضد استغلال اللبنانيات
من قصيدة .. ثلاثية أطفال الحجارة - نزار قباني
نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الخميس

 22-1-2009‏



صحيفة الدستور -اليوم

الصفحة الرئيسية ‏

• الملك يتلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من اوباما جرى خلاله بحث الأوضاع في المنطقة والعلاقات الثنائية
• الملك يدعو اوباما لانخراط مبكر في عملية السلام
• القائد الاعلى يرعى ندوة حول متطلبات تطوير السلاح المدرع
• «واجه الصحافة» تستضيف رئيس ديوان الخدمة المدنية اليوم 
• مشعل يدعو الى مصالحة وطنية على قاعدة المقاومة 
• بغداد تتحسب لانسحاب أميركي «سريع ومفاجئ» 
• ابو هديب يعلن وقف التعيينات في البلديات 
• «التربية» تعلن أسس النقل الخارجي للعام الدراسي المقبل 
• الحكومة تشتري 100 ألف طن من القمح 
• «النواب» يعيد «البورصات الاجنبية» الى اللجنة القانونية
• «المقاولين» تبدي استعدادها للمشاركة في إعمار غزة 
• السفير الصباح لـ «‎الدستور» : الملك لعب دورا بارزا في انجاح قمة الكويت 
• جلالته يوعز للحكومة باتخاذ خطوات فورية لتسهيل دخول واقامة العراقيين 
• فتوى سعودية تحرم مبادرات السلام 
• اصابة 8 مواطنين بحادثي سير واخماد حريق في محل تجاري باربد 
• القبض على أشخاص تخصصوا بسرقة المنازل في عجلون 
• «الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة» لمدان بجناية القتل القصد
• قافلة مساعدات تحمل «327» طنا من مواد الإغاثة إلى غزة 
• الأمير مرعد : دراسة انشاء برنامج اقليمي للتدريب في مجال ازالة الالغام 
• الأمير الحسن يدعو الى ايجاد وسائل طاقة بديلة لمعالجة المياه والقضايا البيئية 
• «النواب» يعيد «البورصات الاجنبية» إلى اللجنة القانونية 
• مصدر حكومي لـ«‎الدستور» : امتيازات المناطق الصناعية المؤهلة لن تتأثر بالتطبيق الكامل لاتفاقية التجارة الحرة مع أميركا 
• الجلاد يفتح تحقيقا بجريمة القذائف الفسفورية في غزة ويتكتم على قادة العدوان 
• العراقيون يرفضون تشكيل اقاليم خصوصا في الجنوب 
• أوباما يأمر بتعليق محاكمات «غوانتانامو» 120 يوما 
• 20 قتيلا في معارك بين الجيش واسلاميين بمقديشو 
• إسرائيل : اعادة اعمار غزة تتم بموافقتنا 
• «الاستهلاكية المدنية» : اختلاف الاسعار المعلنة عن اسعار البيع يحدث احيانا 
• الرقم القياسي لأسعار الأسهم يواصل تراجعه 
• لبنان يتحقق من محاولة «اسرائيلية» لسرقة الغاز الطبيعي 
• الأمم المتحدة : الفقراء الأكثر تأثراً بالأزمة المالية العالمية بسبب ارتفاع الأسعار 
• الركود وانهيار السعر يسحبان البساط من تحت نظرية «الذروة النفطية» 
• اعلان قائمة المنتخب الوطني المغادرة الى سنغافورة والتدريبات تتواصل 
• نظام جديد لدوري اندية الدرجة الممتازة لكرة السلة : تقسيم الفرق الى فئتين والغاء الهبوط 
• تستضيفها عمّان آذار المقبل : العداء العالمي بيكيلي يتقدم طليعة المشاركين في بطولة العالم للضاحية 
• مان. يونايتد الى نهائي كأس الرابطة الانكليزية 
• تصفيات كأس اسيا 2011 : فوز مقنع للبحرين والامارات تضع قدما في النهائيات 

• محليات ومحافظات

• الملك يدعو اوباما لانخراط مبكر في عملية السلام
• قافلة مساعدات تحمل «327» طنا من مواد الإغاثة إلى غزة
• القائد الاعلى يرعى ندوة حول متطلبات تطوير السلاح المدرع 
• الأمير مرعد : دراسة انشاء برنامج اقليمي للتدريب في مجال ازالة الالغام 
• الأمير الحسن يدعو الى ايجاد وسائل طاقة بديلة لمعالجة المياه والقضايا البيئية 
• «النواب» يعيد «البورصات الاجنبية» إلى اللجنة القانونية 
• مصدر حكومي لـ«‎الدستور» : امتيازات المناطق الصناعية المؤهلة لن تتأثر بالتطبيق الكامل لاتفاقية التجارة الحرة مع أميركا 
• من الرعيل الاول : سفير الضمير «حسن التل» إعداد الدكتور محمد العناقرة 
• بسبب العدوان على قطاع غزة .. عائلات تؤجل افراحها حتى إشعار آخر 
• تواصل حملات الدعم والمساندة للاهل في قطاع غزة 
• «الوطني لشؤون الأسرة» يناقش «الثغرات» في قانون الاحوال الشخصية 
• «واجه الصحافة» تستضيف رئيس ديوان الخدمة المدنية اليوم 
• ابو هديب يعلن وقف التعيينات في البلديات 
• «التربية» تعلن أسس النقل الخارجي للعام الدراسي المقبل 
• الحكومة تشتري 100 ألف طن من القمح 
• «النواب» يعيد «البورصات الاجنبية» الى اللجنة القانونية 
• «المقاولين» تبدي استعدادها للمشاركة في إعمار غزة 
• السفير الصباح لـ «‎الدستور» : الملك لعب دورا بارزا في انجاح قمة الكويت 
• جلالته يوعز للحكومة باتخاذ خطوات فورية لتسهيل دخول واقامة العراقيين 
• «الخارجية» تتسلم نسخة من اوراق اعتماد السفير الاسترالي 
• «الأعلى للسكان» يحذر من انخفاض حصة الفرد المائية 
• وفد عربي يزور مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس 
• «الخيرية الهاشمية» تتسلم مستلزمات طبية من بلجيكا وجنوب افريقيا لايصالها لغزة 
• الامام المؤيد يرحب بخطاب اوباما 
• بدء اجتماعات «الأردنية» و«السورية» للنقل البري والملاحة البحرية 
• السفير العراقي يثمن التوجيهات الملكية بتسهيل دخول مواطنيه الى الأردن 
• الصباح : الملك لعب دورا بارزا في انجاح قمة الكويت 
• الملك يوعز للحكومة باتخاذ اجراءات فورية لتسهيل دخول العراقيين الى المملكة 
• الملك يرعى ندوة حول متطلبات تطوير السلاح المدرع وتعزيز قدرته 
• مركز التميز الشبابي ينظم ندوة حول صناعة الافلام 
• مواطنون يطالبون بالزام مخابز بالرمثا اعتماد الوزن في البيع 
• مطالب باعادة تأهيل وتعبيد شوارع مدينة المفرق 
• وزير الاشغال يزور اربد اليوم 
• حفل تكريم للفريق الطبي الاردني العائد من غزة 
• «التربية» تعلن أسس النقل الخارجي للعام الدراسي المقبل 
• بني ارشيد يدعو اوباما الى ترجمة وعوده بالتغيير والانفتاح على الحوار 
• انهيار الشارع المحاذي لمسجد عجلون وانفجار خط الصرف الصحي 
• منح علاوة العمل الاضافي للعاملين بالمراكز الصحية في الطفيلة 
• تعيين 14« جامعيا» في سلطة اقليم البترا 
• «الزراعة» تتابع حالة المحاصيل الزراعية في المحافظات 
• اصابة 8 مواطنين بحادثي سير واخماد حريق في محل تجاري باربد 
• القبض على أشخاص تخصصوا بسرقة المنازل في عجلون 
• «الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة» لمدان بجناية القتل القصد 
• «مفوضية اللاجئين» تعلن اغلاق مخيم لاجئين على الحدود العراقية الأردنية 
• «التيار الوطني النيابية» تشكل هيئتي «اتصال» و«اجتماعية» 
• «قانونية النواب» تناقش امكانية تقديم شكوى ضد العدو الصهيوني 
• في حفل اشهار منتدى الاعلام البرلماني : حوارات ساخنة بين اقطاب البرلمان حول الاغلبية والاقلية 

• حــق الــرد 

• ورشة عمل في اربد توصي بتشكيل لجنة لادارة النفايات الطبية 
• شكاوى من وجود مخلفات الابنية في شوارع الرمثا 
• مزارع «العالية» بالطفيلة تفتقر لطريق يسهل نقل المنتجات 
• زيادة المعونة الوطنية لـ 276 أسرة في معان 
• لقاء تشاور بين شرطة غرب اربد وأهالي الكورة 
• توفر «50» فرصة عمل في «تشغيل عمان» 
• استكمال المستوى الثاني من المخطط الوطني الشامل لاستعمالات الاراضي 
• أبوهديب يعلن وقف التعيينات في البلديات نهائيا 
• دورة في الزرقاء حول «أطفال الانابيب» 
• ابو مرجوب أمينا عاما مساعدا للاتحاد العربي لنقابات الفنادق والسياحة والبلديات 
• نقص في سموم مكافحة القوارض المنتشرة بمناطق بلدية الكفارات 
• غَزّة المُلتهبة محمود توفيق الشاهد 
• اعلان نتائج جائزة العقبة للتميز في العمل الاجتماعي 
• ورشة حول «تفعيل مشاركة المجتمع المحلي بالقضايا الصحية» 
• «الأردنية» تبحث التعاون مع مجموعة البداد 
• «اليرموك» تنظم مسابقة للمقال القانوني الاعلامي 
• ازدياد ظاهرة لجوء المرضى للصيدليات في اربد للاستطباب 
• دراسة انشاء «عيادة قانونية» في «الأردنية» 
• «العمل الإسلامي» تنظم مهرجاناً خطابياً في الرصيفة تنديداً بالعدوان 
• فعاليات شعبية بإربد تشيد بصمود المقاومة في مواجهة العدوان على غزة 
• الناصر : خطة لتوفير المخصصات المالية لـ «الصحة» وحاجتها من الوظائف 
• يعرض على مكتب رئيس الوزراء قريبا : ملف «استراتيجية التعليم العالي» بداية تحول نحو نهج جديد 
• اجتماع لمجلس الأمن المحلي في البادية الشمالية 
• ورشة تدريبية لتقليل أثر الخطر الزلزالي على مدينة عمان 
• «الأمانة» تواصل العمل في شارع «جبل الجوفة - وادي السرور» 
• رسالة دكتوراه في «اليرموك» 
• تكريم لأطفال مبرة أم الحسين 
• محاضرات وورش عمل لهيئة شباب كلنا الاردن 
• الأكاديمية الملكية لفنون الطهي تستضيف إدارة جمعية المطاعم الأردنية 
• معرض لفنون الاطفال دعما لغزة 
• توزيع لحوم الأضاحي على فقراء الرصيفة 
• القضية الفلسطينية .. إلى أين؟ د.فاطمة عليمات 
• الوفاء.. يا أهل الوفاء، محمود كريشان 
• غزة الجريحة د. موسى الحسامي العبادي 
• المفهوم الغربي للإرهاب فادي المواج الخضير 
• اطلالة على سحر المكان : «كالزهر يبسم في سهول معان» اعداد : د. سلطان المعاني 

• عربي ودولي

• الجلاد يفتح تحقيقا بجريمة القذائف الفسفورية في غزة ويتكتم على قادة العدوان
• أوباما يأمر بتعليق محاكمات «غوانتانامو» 120 يوما
• العراقيون يرفضون تشكيل اقاليم خصوصا في الجنوب 
• 20 قتيلا في معارك بين الجيش واسلاميين بمقديشو 
• إسرائيل : اعادة اعمار غزة تتم بموافقتنا 
• مشعل يدعو الى مصالحة وطنية على قاعدة المقاومة 
• بغداد تتحسب لانسحاب أميركي «سريع ومفاجئ» 
• فتوى سعودية تحرم مبادرات السلام 
• طيران إسرائيلي كثيف في الاجواء اللبنانية 
• فرنسا : نرفض أي طلب من أوباما لارسال قوات جديدة لأفغانستان 
• بسبب العدوان على غزة : «المغرب العربي» يراجع مشاركته في الاتحاد من اجل المتوسط 
• ارجاء جلسة الحوار الوطني اللبناني عن الاستراتيجية الدفاعية 
• نص مذكرة التفاهم الإسرائيلية الأميركية : منع وصول الأسلحة لحماس شاملا النقل في «المتوسط» و «الأحمر» وخليج عدن و«شرقي افريقيا» 
• اغلاق القنصلية الاميركية في دبي لاسباب أمنية 
• مساع فرنسية بريطانية لفرض عقوبات جديدة ضد إيران 
• نشر 395 عسكريا اسبانيا قبالة السواحل الصومالية 
• بوش : جز العشب والقاء القمامة .. جدول أعمالي الحالي 
• الاحتلال يعتقل 11 فلسطينيا بينهم قيادي في «الجهاد» 
• أوباما يتعهد بالعمل سريعا مع عباس لتحقيق السلام وحماس تنتظر «خطواته» على الأرض 
• مدير عمليات «الأونروا» : 35 ألف فلسطيني بلا مأوى 
• دبلوماسية نرويجية تقارن سياسة إسرائيل في غزة بـ «الهولوكوست» 
• حماس تؤكد استئناف سيطرتها على قطاع غزة 
• خطط طوارئ عراقية لمواجهة انسحاب أميركي «سريع ومفاجئ» 
• «الشرق الاوسط» ينتظر من اوباما احراز تقدم في الملفات الساخنة 
• سودانيان ينفيان قتل دبلوماسي أميركي 
• مقتل 11 عراقيا بينهم طلاب في هجمات 
• «غوانتانامو» .. معتقل يعجز الشيطان عن ابتكاره 

• مال وإعمال 

• «الاستهلاكية المدنية» : اختلاف الاسعار المعلنة عن اسعار البيع يحدث احيانا
• الرقم القياسي لأسعار الأسهم يواصل تراجعه 
• لبنان يتحقق من محاولة «اسرائيلية» لسرقة الغاز الطبيعي
• لبنان يتحقق من محاولة «اسرائيلية» لسرقة الغاز الطبيعي 
• الأمم المتحدة : الفقراء الأكثر تأثراً بالأزمة المالية العالمية بسبب ارتفاع الأسعار 
• الركود وانهيار السعر يسحبان البساط من تحت نظرية «الذروة النفطية» 
• تراجع الاسهم الخليجية بفعل الاسواق العالمية ونتائج ضعيفة 
• «مصدر» و«جنرال إلكتريك» توقعان اتفاقية لإنشـاء مركز الإبداع البيئي 
• «الملكية» تنظم ورشة عمل لتقييم أدائها 
• منتدى دافوس يبحث الازمة الاقتصادية العالمية والامن الغذائي 
• «الصناعة والتجارة» تشكل لجنة للتأكد من مخالفات الأسعار في «المدنية» 
• وفود جوائز التميز العربية تزور «المواصفات والمقاييس» 
• تعليق التداول بأسهم «مجمع الشرق الأوسط» 
• «صناعة الزيوت» توزع أرباحا بنسبة 10% 
• «كيا موتورز» تحقق زيادة في المبيعات العالمية 
• «جلوبل» يحصل على جائزة أفضل مدير صندوق إسلامي 
• «إرنست ويونغ» تحتل مكانة في دول الخليج 
• ورشة عمل متخصصة لقطاع الاثاث 
• تراجع أسعار الزيوت النباتية المنتجة محلياً 
• «بيرو سيستمز» تفوز بعقد نظام الرعاية الصحية 
• تراجع نسبة البطالة الى 12,9 % 
• نمو رأسمال الشركات في المناطق الحرة بنسبة 45 % 
• «المقاولين» تبدي استعدادها للمشاركة في إعمار غزة 
• بحث مجالات الاستثمارات بين الاردن وايطاليا 
• البحرين تحتضن مؤتمر إدارة المشاريع في الخليج العربي 
• الذهب ينهي التعاملات في اوروبا منخفضا 
• الجزائر لا تستبعد خفضا انتاجيا لـ «أوبك» 
• وصول الغاز الجزائري لأوروبا العام الحالي 
• 23 بالمائة الانخفاض باسعار العقارات في دبي 
• الخزانة الامريكية تعد بسرعة انعاش الاقتصاد 
• ارتفاع ارباح «بتلكو» البحرين عشرة بالمئة في الربع الاخير 
• بلير يدعو الى استراتيجية جديدة لقطاع غزة 
• انقاذ البنوك يعصف بمالية بريطانيا والوظائف 

• رياضة 

• اعلان قائمة المنتخب الوطني المغادرة الى سنغافورة والتدريبات تتواصل
• نظام جديد لدوري اندية الدرجة الممتازة لكرة السلة : تقسيم الفرق الى فئتين والغاء الهبوط 
• تستضيفها عمّان آذار المقبل : العداء العالمي بيكيلي يتقدم طليعة المشاركين في بطولة العالم للضاحية 
• مان. يونايتد الى نهائي كأس الرابطة الانكليزية 
• تصفيات كأس اسيا 2011 : فوز مقنع للبحرين والامارات تضع قدما في النهائيات 
• الحديد يبحث مع ممثلي الأندية الممتازة آلية تحويلها الى شركات تجارية 
• تسمية وفد المنتخب الوطني المشارك بالدورة الدولية الشاطئية 
• خليجي 19 : السلطان قابوس يمنح لوروا وسام الاستحقاق 
• بطولة استراليا المفتوحة : ديوكوفيتش يواصل حملة الدفاع عن اللقب وفيدرر يستعرض 
• السيلية يتعاقد مع التونسي شهوى 
• الدوري القطري يستأنف نشاطه بمواجهات صعبة 
• بينانت من ليفربول الى بورتسموث 
• اتلتيكو مدريد مهتم بخدمات البرازيلي فريد 
• سكولاري يؤكد عدم وجود خلاف مع دروغبا 
• فالنسيا مهتم بالتعاقد مع سانشيز 
• روبينيو يؤكد التزامه بالبقاء في مان. سيتي 
• الان بي ايه : سان انطونيو يعزز صدارته لمجموعة الجنوب الغربي 
• بشأن تصريحات بلاتر حول الانتخابات : الاتحاد العراقي للكرة ينتظر ايضاحا 
• بودولسكي يدافع عن سجله وعن عودته الى كولن 
• كاكا يكشف عن حزنه على أطفال غزة 
• بسبب «العصيان» الرياضي اللبناني يوقف الخطيب والمصري اسماعيل 
• نزار محروس يستقيل من تدريب الوحدة 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• كلمة اليوم : تحية للاتحاد الرياضي العسكري محمد سعد الشنطي 
• محمد الزغول .. حضور مميز فوق بساط الكراتيه 
• «الطب الرياضي» يصدر نشرة اعلامية خاصة بالاندية والاتحادات 
• مشاركة فلسطينية في معسكر حكام الكرة 
• انتخاب مجلس ادارة اتحاد الملاكمة «بالتزكية» 
• مديرية شباب العاصمة تنهي تحضيرات انتخابات المراكز 
• خير يرعى ختام بطولة الولاء للقائد الكروية .. اليوم 
• وفد لجنة ايتام نادي العودة يغادر الى سوريا..اليوم 
• «أرامكس» تنظم مباراة كروية لموظفيها 
• مركز فلسطين للتايكواندو يعسكر في سورية 
• الكرمل يشكل الكوادر الادارية والتدريبية لفريقه الكروي 
• البقعة يلتقي الشرطة السوري وديا بكرة القدم .. اليوم 
• الارثوذكسي وشباب الاردن في افتتاح سلة السيدات اليوم 
• الهيئات العامة للاتحادات الرياضية مطالبة بحضور رقابي فاعل دوري متوسط المدى 
• وفد النادي الفيصلي يزور اتحاد الاعلام الرياضي مهنئا 
• انتخابات اتحاد الفروسية الملكي السبت 
• اتحاد التايكواندو يوزع المناصب الادارية 

• فن وثقافة 

• «افلام من غزة» تفضح التفاصيل الصغيرة والموجعة للاحتلال
• معرض «رسوم الكاريكاتير العالمي» يعـاين الخـراب الجـمعي وينتصـر لغـزة
• معرض في الدوحة حول كنوز التاريخ والحاضر الفلسطيني في مواجهة العدوان 
• ابتسام الخميري : الشعر مرتع لهزائمي ويظهر خصوصيتي 
• دمشق تختتم احتفاليتها وامانتها تدعو الى مؤتمر وطني لاحياء الثقافة 
• مؤتمر يناقش مشاريع التجديد والإصلاح في العالم الإسلامي 
• دليل الفن والثقافة 
• «ساعة مرمورة» لنرمين الخنسا .. أسرى الزمن الماضي يجمدونه ويتجمدون فيه 
• «المركز القومي» يتبنى خطة لترجمة 300 كتاب العام الجاري 
• كوكبة من الشعراء في ملتقى الشارقة للشعر العربي 
• ملف حول "الخطاب التنويري العربي" في العدد الجديد من "المجلة الثقافية" 

• منوعات

• دلائل على وجود حياة تحت تربة سطح المريخ
• كاتي هولمز توقع عقدا للظهور في فيلم كوميدي
• باحثون يحذرون من أن الضفادع توشك على الانقراض 
• تبرئة زوج شقيقة جنيفر هدسون من تهم القتل الموجهة إليه 

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين ’العرب اليوم’ الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة

 23-1-2009‏



المحليات
الملك يهنىء ملك النرويج بذكرى اعتلائه العرش 
مذكرة بحجب الثقة عن المواجدة ومطالبات بزيادة رواتب المحافظين المتقاعدين 
قوافل المساعدات الانسانية الى غزة تتواصل 
اتفاقية لتدريب منتسبي الامن على ادارة مهارات الشبكات الحاسوبية 
الذكرى السنوية الخامسة لرحيل جودت السبول 
الذهبي يؤكد سلامة الاجراءات الدستورية في وضع مشروع قانون صندوق دعم الثروة الحيوانية 
القضاة يبحث مع السفير الياباني العلاقات الثنائية 
المجالي يستقبل السفيرين المصري والروماني 
طوقان يعلن طرح عطاء لاجراء دراسات خصائص موقع بناء المفاعل النووي الاول 
حدادين يشكك في الجدوى الاقتصادية لمشروع قناة البحرين 
الصحافيين تدين الاعتداء على الزميل التميمي 
مهرجان احتفالا بانتصار غزة 
الاخوان المسلمين المعركة في غزة لم تنته بعد والقادم اكثر خطورة 
طائرة مساعدات اردنية تصل مطار العريش 
اتحرك تنفذ اعتصاما لمقاطعة البضائع الصهيونية والأمريكية 
مقاطعة للمنتوجات الاسرائيلية في وادي موسى 
مهرجان غزة نصر وعزة في اربد

العرب والعالم
الامم المتحدة تدعو لاعادة فتح معابر القطاع 
الجيش العراقي يستعد لأسوأ الاحتمالات 
مبادرة يمنية للمصالحة الفلسطينية 
اسرائيل تخفف شروطها لتبادل الاسرى مع حماس 
فشل الاحزاب الدينية العراقية يهدد فرصها في الانتخابات البلدية 
أوباما يباشر جدول أعماله الداخلي والخارجي 
16 مليون دولار قيمة تبرعات السوريين لسكان غزة 
كي مون ينتظر تفسيرا اسرائيليا للهجمات على مرافق الامم المتحدة 
السماح للصحافيين بدخول غزة 
اصابة 4 فلسطينيين بانهيار نفقين 
ابرز النقاط التي تتناولها مفاوضات الهدنة 
المانحون يبحثون اعمار غزة في القاهرة الشهر المقبل 
موفد روسي يلتقي البشير في السودان 
استونيا تنهي مهمة قواتها في العراق 
القوات العراقية تعتقل 15 ارهابيا في كركوك 
الامم المتحدة تطالب بحماية موظفيها في الصومال وتهدد بتعليق مساعداتها 
ليبيا تطالب باستلام 9 من رعاياها مسجونين في غوانتانامو 
احراق سيارة تابعة للسفارة السعودية في اليونان 
ارتفاع عدد شهداء غزة 
العراق يدعو صربيا الى تلبية حاجته من السلاح والتدريب 
الصين تدافع عن الرقابة التي فرضتها على خطاب أوباما 
اوباما قد يزور موسكو في نيسان 
قيادي في القاعدة يدعو لشن هجمات في بريطانيا وامريكا 
ابنة كنيدي تتخلى عن مقعد هيلاري الشاغر في الشيوخ الامريكي 
رسو سفينة حربية روسية في صقلية نهاية الشهر 
اعادة فتح القنصلية الامريكية في دبي 
السودانيون والمتمردون يتحدون في مخاوفهم من تداعيات قرار توقيف البشر 
هيلاري كلينتون تعلن عن بداية "عهد جديد" للولايات المتحدة 
المرشح لرئاسة المخابرات الامريكية يدعو للبحث عن فرص مع ايران 
رئيس الاستخبارات الامريكية الجديد يرفض التعذيب والتنصت

الاقتصاد
ارتفاع المؤشر العام 54 نقطة وقيمة الاسهم تزيد 633 مليون دينار 
الاعلان عن خطة ترويجية في ايطاليا للاستثمار في المملكة العام الحالي 
ديار الاماراتية تتطلع لشراء اراض في تركيا والهند 
تعيين مدير استثماري جديد للصندوق العربي للإستثمار العقاري 
الاتحاد للطيران ترعى بطولة ابوظبي للغولف وتعرض الجوائز في جناحها 
الاتفاق على تقليل الكلف التشغيلية ل الأردنية السورية للنقل البري والبحري لمواجهة تحديات 2009 
انتل تغلق مواقع وتسرح عمالا 
الطلب على العقارات في دبي خلال 2009 سيتجاوز العرض 
الين يستقر قرب أعلى مستوى له في 13 عاما أمام الدولار وهبوط الاسترليني 
كوريا الجنوبية تقترب من الكساد مع انكماش الاقتصاد 
9% النمو في الصين خلال 2008 وهو الاضعف منذ سنوات 
سوني تحذر من خسائر قدرها 9ر2 مليار دولار 
بتلكو تحقق 276 مليون دولار ارباحا صافية العام الماضي 

الرياضة 
الوحدات يتشبث بالصدارة امام الحسين وشباب الاردن يلاقي البقعة 
الحسين يستضيف الكلية والارينا ينتظر العقبة 
منتخبنا الكروي يواصل تحضيراته ويطير الى سنغافورة غدا 
اتحاد الكرة يباشر بتوزيع النظام الأساسي المعدل 
نادال وسيرينا ابرز المتأهلين الى الدور الثالث والاسبانية المغمورة تطيح بفينوس 
الارثوذكسي يجتاز شباب الاردن بسلة السيدات 
بوسطن يواصل انتصاراته وتألق لباينوم في دربي لوس انجليس 
ليلة سقوط روما وسمبدوريا يقصي اودينيزي 
تدريب الدفاع المدني الى الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة شد الحبل 
توتنهام بشق الانفس يبلغ النهائي 
فوز فالنسيا على اشبيلية وتعادل سلبي لبرشلونة 
بطولة غزة المفتوحة للتايكوانجتسو اليوم 
نهائي بطولة شهداء غزة الكروية اليوم 
الجليل وغور الصافي في نهائي سن 16 للأندية غير الممتازة 
تعادل البقعة والشرطة السوري كرويا 
كرة البقعة الى سورية الليلة 
مباراتان في انطلاق المربع الذهبي لدوري كرة السيدات 
تقليص عدد المحترفين في الدوري القطري 
النصر يتعاقد مع المدرب الارجنتيني باوزا ومع اللاعب المصري حسام غالي 
الميمني ابرز الغائبين عن مواجهة عمان والكويت 
مانشستر سيتي يرغب في التعاقد مع دروغبا 
بطولة الشرق الاوسط للريات تنطلق من قطر اليوم 
سلة الارينا تستعين بلاعبي الوحدات 
ختام فعاليات بطولة كرة الطائرة الأولى للمراكز الشبابية 
قمتان سعوديتان بين الهلال والنصر والاتحاد والاهلي 

المنوعات
تطوير روبوت مجهري لاجراء عمليات جراحية داخل الدماغ 
أحمد زاهر: عودتي للسينما ميلاد جديد لي ! 
أوباما يعيد تأدية اليمين بسبب خطأ 
نهال عنبر: ربيت ابني بنفس طريقة نوال في يتربى في عزو 
الأطفال يقضون أمام التلفزيون ضعف ما يمضونه بالفصول الدراسية 
القارة الجنوبية تواجه خطر الاحتباس الحراري 
الاعدام لرجلين والمؤبد لامرأة في قضية الحليب الصيني الملوث 
اعتصام صحافيون امام التلفزيون التونسي 
37.8 مليون أمريكي شاهد تنصيب اوباما 
مقتل أربعة بينهم فرنسيان في حادث مروري بمصر 
وفاة 2755 بالكوليرا في زيمبابوي 
مقتل 15 جزائريا لسوء الاحوال الجوية 
تأجيل احتفالية القدس عاصمة الثقافة العربية الى آذار 
ترشيح فيلم الحالة الغريبة لبنجامين باتون لجائزة اوسكار 



نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة ليوم السبت

 24-1-2009‏



الصفحة الرئيسية 

الأمم المتحدة تتهم إسرائيل بتدمير بنية الدولة الفلسطينية (المقبلة)
الفعاليات الشعبية تشيد بأداء السلطات الأمنية خلال العدوان على غزة
8ر17 مليار دينار حجم الودائع المصرفية فـي البنوك المحلية
تحسن أداء البورصة فـي تداولات نهاية الأسبوع
أوباما: أمريكا تواجه أزمة اقتصادية لم يسبق لها مثيل
أوباما لم يتخذ قرارا (جذريا) بشأن الانسحاب من العراق
المجلس العسكري فـي موريتانيا يحدّد موعد الانتخابات الرئاسية فـي حزيران
مختل عقليا ينقضّ بسكين على دار حضانة فـي بلجيكا فيقتل طفلين ومربية ويجرح 10
9 قتلى فـي غارة اميركية على باكستان
هيلاري كلينتون : حلفنا مع اليابان حجر زاوية فـي آسيا
اعتقال الزعيــم الكونغـولي المتمرد (لوران نكوندا) فـي رواندا
اليابان تطلق أول قمر اصطناعي لمراقبة الاحتباس الحراري
الشيوخ الأميركي يثبت (سوزان رايس) سفيرة لدى الأمم المتحدة
الامم المتحدة : السودان انتهك القانون الدولي بشنه غارة فـي دارفور
منظمات يهودية تدعو اردوغان للتصدي الى (معاداة السامية)
الاتحاد الاوروبي يستعد لشطب مجاهدي خلق عن لائحة الارهاب
الصحف الأميركية: أوباما أعلن نهاية (الحرب على الإرهاب)
اسبانيا: اعتقال 10 أعضاء بالجناح السياسي لـ (ايتا)
شرطة دبي تعتقل رجلا تسبب فـي اغلاق القنصلية الامريكية
قـرضاي يحـث باكستان على التعاون للقضاء على الارهاب
تركي الفيصل يحذر من خطر يهدد روابط واشنطن والرياض
22 % من الاميركيين اعتقدوا ان اوباما مسلم
لبنان يرفض عرض فيلم حول مجزرة صبرا وشاتيلا
أوغندا وبوروندي تستعدان لإرسال قوات إلى الصومال
كسوف تام للشمس في المحيط الهندي .. الاثنين
انخفاض على درجات الحرارة وتوقع هطول أمطار اليوم

محلـيـات

الملك يعزي ذوي اللواء المتقاعد عزيز العلوان بوفاته
مهرجانات (غزة .. صمود وانتصار) تناشد الفلسطينيين توحيد الصف
(المهندسين) تتبرع بـ 3 سيارات إسعاف لغزة
ارتفاع شكاوى المواطنين عبر الخط الساخن لـ (الوطني لحقوق الإنسان) بنسبة 20%
مبنى المتسولين الجديد فـي مادبا.. فرصة للحد من التسول
توقف العمل فـي محطة تحلية سد الكرامة بانتظار تعديل سعر المتر المكعب
مطالب بانجاز الشارع الرئيسي المحاذي لمسجد عجلون بعد انهياره
أسماء الطلبة المستفيدين من صناديق دعم التعليم العالي.. نهاية الشهر الحالي
(الزراعة) تعكف على زيادة عدد العيادات البيطرية المتنقلة فـي المملكة
مزارعو ذيبان يطالبون تجديد عقودهم فـي الأراضي الحرجية
مطالب بإقامة مقبرة اسلامية فـي المزار الجنوبي
اختتام فعاليات منتدى القيادات المحلية الناشئة
تنفيذ مشاريع لتحسين الواقع المائي فـي الاغوارالجنوبية
القاضي يكرم مجموعة من الشرطة ويزور الاقامة والحدود
الأردن واليمن يوقعان مذكرة تفاهم فـي المجال الأمني

عربي دولي

الامم المتحدة : العدوان على غزة ركز على تدمير البنى التحتية للدولة الفلسطينية (المقبلة)
الاحتلال يجتاح نعلين بـ 30 آلية عسكرية ويضيق على المصلين فـي الأقصى
هل تجدي تحقيقات العفو الدولية نفعاً عقب إلتهام الفسفور الأبيض لأجساد الفلسطينيين ومنازلهم فـي غزة؟
أولمرت يدعي انه بكى لدى مشاهدته استغاثة أب فلسطيني استشهدت بناته الثلاث فـي غزة !
استعدادات إسرائيلية لمواجهة اتهامات بارتكابها جرائم حرب في غزة
مسلحون يقتلون 8 من أسرة سنية فـي ديالى بينهم 5 نساء
زيباري : أوباما لن يتخذ قرارا (جذريا) بشأن انسحاب مبكر من العراق
15 مليون عراقي يدلون بأصواتهم فـي الانتخابات المحلية السبت المقبل
السلفادور تنهي مهمتها فـي العراق
تركيا تطالب العراق بتدابير ملموسة ضد حزب العمال الكردستاني
(السلطة) ترحب بتعيين ميتشل مبعوثا لعملية السلام وتأمل بمصالحة فلسطينية
اليمين يحافظ على تقدمه فـي استطلاعات الرأي باسرائيل
وفد من حماس فـي القاهرة للتشاور مع القيادة المصرية

اقتصاد

8ر17 مليار دينار حجم الودائع المصرفية لدى البنوك المرخصة بارتفاع 3ر11%
تراجع مؤشر بورصة عمان فـي أسبوع وتوقع استمرار حالة الترقب قبل اعلان نتائج الشركات
بوكاس يكشف عن حزمة تخفيضات ضريبية قيمتها 275 مليار دولار
مشرعون بريطانيون يطالبون بالشفافية بشأن انقاذ البنوك
انخفاض مبيعات الشاحنات فـي أوروبا إلى أدنى معدلاتها
هبوط النفط دولارين رغم تخفيضات أوبك
أوباما يؤيد زيادة صلاحيات الدول النامية فـي صندوق النقد
تراجع قياسي للصادرات التايوانية الشهر الماضي
الاقتصاد فـي أسبوع

ريـاضــة

المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم يطرق ابواب المنافسة من سنغافورة
الرياضي والتطبيقية يفتتحان دوري سلة الممتاز ( أ ) اليوم
انطلاقة قوية لشباب الاردن وعمان فـي المربع الذهبي لكرة القدم النسوية
بهاء (الفيصلي) الى الاهلي السعودي
الوحدات يبارك لاتحاد الاعلام الرياضي ويؤكد حرصه على الدعم والتنسيق
ختام بطولة الولاء للقائد لخماسي كرة القدم
الجليل بطل دوري ت16 لاندية الدرجــــة الاولى بكـــرة القــدم
انتخابات مجالس إدارات المراكز الشبابية.. اليوم
اعتماد قائمتي اتحادي الملاكمة والبارالمبيك
ختام الدور الاول للبطولة التنشيطية لكرة القدم ..اليوم
شغب فـي ملاعب استراليا التنسية
تأجيل محاكمة جيرارد بعد اتهامه بالاعتداء على احد الاشخاص
كاكا يعرب عن تقديره لاهتمام ريال مدريد بخدماته
فرينجز قد يشارك المانيا في المباراة الودية ضد النرويج
بوسطن وليكرز يهزمان اورلاندو وواشنطن بدوري كرة السلة الأميركي
مستثمرون كويتيون يجرون مفاوضات لشراء نادي ليفربول
استون فيلا يتعاقد مع هيسكي
نيوكاسل يعزز صفوفه بمهاجم دولي دنماركي
مديرية شباب العقبة تعد برامج مكثفة لطلبة المدارس
الاتحاد الرياضي للشركات يبحث خطة بطولاته اليوم
بلدية اربد تجدد فوزها على الصداقة اللبناني بكرة اليد
لجنة مسابقات اليد تبحث جدولة بطولات الاتحاد .. اليوم
لقاءان بدوري كرة السلة للنساء والناشئات
الوحدات يبحث احتياجات فريق كرة القدم اليوم
الفيصلي يستضيف اندية الممتاز لبحث متطلبات الاحتراف.. اليوم
ابرز البنود المطلوبة من الاتحاد الاسيوي لتحويل الاندية الى شركات مساهمة

أبــواب

التنزيلات..تسوّق مشوّق ولكن!
علاقة فريدة تربط بين الألمان والغابات
محمود العابدي.. وذكرى كهوف أبي شام فـي عمان
من ذكريات شيخ الممثلين الاردنيين محمود أبو غريب .. قدم أول مسرحية (ضحايا الاجرام) في غزة
الشاعر الفلسطيني هارون هاشم رشيد .. غزة.. أجمل الصبابا
الزوجة الجريئة أم المُطيعة!
علكة الأنسولين بدل الحقن والحبوب
مشاهد لا تنسى في حياة نجوم الفن
نبيل شعيل .. ينجو من جراحة هددته بالاعتزال
سامي يوسف يعود مع ألبومه الجديد (بدونك)
الفيروسات سبب للبدانة
الغش في الامتحانات.. خطر على الآخرين
يارا: (انت مني) يمثل نقلة جديدة فـي مسيرتي
بطرس تقود اعتصام طلبة الجامعة الأميركية فـي دبي
يُغرقون عربات قطارات الانفاق لتنمية البيئة
اجهزة الكمبيوتر تتنافس لخداع البشر
ما مصير العملة الورقية؟
السلّ المقاوم للأدوية فـي ازدياد شرق أوسطياً
وباء الكوليرا يجتاح زيمبابوي
تراث ثورة وفكر عبد الناصر علي (CDS)
الفاكهة الحمراء تحمي البشرة من التجاعيد
الدماغ حسب الدخل!
فيلم Love Gurur يتصدر قائمة الأفلام الأسوأ
مايا نصري تعلن خطوبتها على إيهاب لمعي
دويتو بين رامي صبري وأصالة
السرحان يصدر ألبومه الجديد (عربي)
فـي شيء من اللغــة - فصاحة عمر بن عبدالعزيز
القول الجميل .. المرثية الأفريقية
عيــــــد الشجــــــرة

ثقافة وفـنون

أوركسترا عمان السيمفوني تقدم (غزة فـي القلب)
إقبال كبير على الجناح الاردني فـي معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب
العولمــة ومــأزق التـــاريخ والاقتصــــاد
قراءة فـي ترشيحات جوائز الأوسكار
أكاديمية للدراما المسرحية فـي رام الله
تصوير الفيلم المصري (المسيح) فـي الاردن
تمديد معرض التشكيلية (حاطوم)
ندوة حول غزة وثقافة الصمود
(لمسة إبداع) للتشكيلي خنفر: اللوحة بموازاة الحفر
ندوة حول الأدب فـي التنمية الثقافية
(لا يدوم إغترابي) فـي مهرجان الجزيرة
(دموعنا تتحدث عن غزة) .. مسرحية بلغة الصم
أمسية شعرية تضامنية مع غزّة
نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاثنين


 26-1-2009‏




صحيفة العرب اليوم - اليوم 

المحليات

الأمير فيصل يستقبل قائد القوات الجوية الأمريكية 
الممرضون العائدون من غزة يقدمون تجربتهم عن مكوثهم في القطاع خلال العدوان 
المصري والطراونة يحاضران عن غزة غدا 
الموقع الالكتروني لمدرستي يفوز بالجائزة الذهبية لمسابقة أفضل مواقع الانترنت الأردنية 
قافلة مساعدات جديدة إلى قطاع غزة 
الدرك والعقبة الاقتصادية توقعان اتفاقية أمنية 
الأمن العام ماض في تطوير عمل مراكز الإصلاح والتأهيل 
الخارجية تطلب من ذوي مواطن مراجعتها 
المهندسون: انتخابات النقابة في أيار المقبل 
وريكات: أول مستشفى ميداني عربي يصل إلى غزة اليوم من الأردن 
جامعة الأميرة سمية للتكنولوجيا تفوز بجائزة الحجاوي للعلوم التطبيقية 
الدراسات الإستراتيجية في الأردنية ثاني أفضل 5 مراكز بالمنطقة 
اليوم الذكرى السنوية الرابعة لوفاة الشيخ السائح 
الانتهاء من انجاز شارع المهندس بالمفرق 
الأمير حمزة يفتتح غابة الفيصلية في مادبا 
الأعلى لشؤون الأشخاص المعاقين يتلقى دعما فنيا بريطانيا 
غياب الصرف الصحي يهدد الأحواض المائية والمناطق الزراعية في الظليل 
سبعمائة أضحية لفقراء عجلون 
وفد سوداني من المركز الوطني للألغام يزور نظيره في الأردن 
مجلس الطفيلة التقنية يقر تعليمات تحويل المياومة إلى موظفين بعقود 
القبض على أشخاص متورطين بسرقة ذهب 
معان تحتفل بمرور 111 عاما على إقامة أول بلدية فيها 
الغذاء والدواء تخفض أسعار عدد من أدوية الاكتئاب بنسبة 46% 
24 نائبا يدعون المجلس لدعوة التشريعي الفلسطيني لعمان 
الزراعة والمياه النيابية تناقش مشروع قانون صندوق دعم الثروة الحيوانية 
الحريات النيابية تناقش مسألة عمال المياومة والممرضين العاطلين عن العمل 
مالية النواب تطلب من ديوان المحاسبة تزويدها بتقارير شهرية 
رد دعوى أقامها دكتور في القانون ضد لجنة معادلة الشهادات 
لائحة دعوى بجرائم الحرب التي ارتكبت بحق الأهل في غزة 
الجبهة الأردنية الموحدة يطالب محاكمة مجرمي الحرب في العدوان على غزة 
البتراء: قسم الطوارئ في مستشفى الملكة رانيا العبد الله من دون أطباء 
اتفاقية لإيصال مساعدات خاصة بأطفال غزة 
المهندسون يشكرون رئيس الوزراء لسرعة استجابته بالإفراج عن مواطن تسلل إلى فلسطين 
اربد الثانية تستعد لاستقبال الطلبة لبدء الفصل الدراسي الثاني
العقيد العمري: 36 نزيلا تحولوا إلى الفكر التكفيري وإدارة المراكز تطلق عليهم التكفيريين الجنائيين ‏

العربي والعالم

هيئة توحيد الجهد الوطني العراقي تدعو إلى مشروع بديل للمحاصصة الطائفية 
إعادة أعمار القطاع مرهونة بتشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية 
حماس تعرض تهدئة لمدة عام وتطلب رفعا كاملا للحصار 
القسم على القرآن أو بالإمام العباس لضمان الحصول على صوت المرتشي في الانتخابات العراقية! 
إسرائيل تتعهد بحماية جنودها من الملاحقات القضائية 
تركي الفيصل: انحياز واشنطن لإسرائيل يهدد علاقاتها مع الرياض 
اوباما يسقط قرارات بوش واحدا تلو الأخر 
الإمام المؤيد يرحب بالمضامين الإيجابية لخطاب اوباما ويدعو إلى تجسيدها في سياسات الإدارة الأمريكية الجديدة 
عشائر الانبار تخوض الانتخابات المحلية بعد نجاحها في إزاحة القاعدة 
اعتقال مجموعة عراقية متهمة بقتل خمسة من الشرطة 
مؤتمر صحافي غدا لأعضاء البرلمانات الأوروبية في بروكسل لإعادة الاعتبار لمجاهدي خلق 
مؤشرات مبدئية لقبول حماس اتفاق التهدئة لأكثر من عام 
ميتشل في إسرائيل غدا ويلتقي عباس الأربعاء 
العلاقات مع اوباما في صلب المعركة الانتخابية الإسرائيلية 
بحث السلاح الفلسطيني خارج المخيمات وسلاح المقاومة في الحوار اللبناني اليوم 
روسيا تبلغ السودان استعدادها لحل أزمة دارفور 
البرلمان الصومالي يؤدي اليمين الدستورية اليوم في جيبوتي 
مصر تغلق معبر رفح خشية قصف إسرائيلي 
دبلوماسي باحث أمريكي يحث اوباما على الحوار مع حماس 

الاقتصاد

تحسن التداول الإجمالي إلى 35 مليون دينار وارتفاع الشركات الرابحة مقابل الخاسرة 
0.46% متوسط الانخفاض في أسعار تجارة الجملة للربع الرابع 2008 
مؤسسة التمويل تنتقد دراسات الجدوى التحضيرية للمشاريع التي تطرحها الحكومة 
بدء عمليات البيع لمشروع راية للبيوت الشاطئية 
لقاء مفتوح بين الاسمنت الأبيض ومستخدمي منتجها في الزرقاء 
المستهلك تطلق موقعها الالكتروني بيت المونة 
مليون دينار عراقي إنفاق الأسرة العراقية الشهري و952 إلفا الإيراد 
بنك الأردن يزيد فرص الربح لحسابات التوفير ربع مليون دينار الجائزة الكبرى 
أزاديا الأردن تقدم تبرعات عينية ومستلزمات طبية إلى غزة 
الأجنحة العربية توقع اتفاقية مع طائرات سيسنا لتوسعة أسطولها 
السفير الصيني يبحث مع أبو غزالة تعزيز برامج التعاون المشترك 
الاحتفالات بسنة الثور في الصين تحت شعار الأزمة الاقتصادية 
ليمِتلِس تعين مديرا تنفيذيا للتصميم والتخطيط 
منتدى دافوس يحلم بدور منقذ الاقتصاد العالمي 
كيا موتورز الأردن تزود 51 سيارة بيكانتو لأسطول بيبسي 
الفساد الإداري من اخطر أنواع الفساد 
اياتا: حركة النقل الجوي ستشهد تراجعا ملموسا العام الحالي 
المالية ترعى تخريج الفوج الأول من متدربي الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية 
جمعية الفنادق تبدأ حزمة من الإجراءات لتطوير المنتج السياحي 
قمة الكويت بين السياسة والاقتصاد ماذا حققنا?! 
مؤسسات الابتزاز الدولي 
طاقم أوباما يتهم الصين بالتلاعب في سعر صرف اليوان 
ثقة المستثمرين بسوق المساهمات الخاصة تبقى متماسكة في 2009 بالشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا 
نيسان تتوقع استمرار انخفاض المبيعات العالمية للسيارات سبع سنوات 
رئيس ايرباص يتوقع انخفاضا في الطلب على الطائرات الجديدة بنسبة 50% إلى 60% 
الركود يسيطر على قطاع السيارات في المملكة 
إي كرتك توفر البطاقة الذكية لجميع مشغلي حافلات النقل العام والخاص 
موظفو التسهيلات التجارية يتبرعون بيوم عمل ل غزة 
التجمعات تقيم احتفالا بيئيا بمناسبة يوم الشجرة 
بيل عمان يتعاقد مع كادر وظيفي مؤهل

الرياضة 

تثبيت نتيجة العربي والجزيرة 
المعاني يكرم أصحاب الانجازات الرياضية في معان 
الوحدات واليرموك يتسابقان نحو النهائي اليوم 
هل تطرق اليد الناعمة بوابة الانجازات? 
تشكيل مجلس إدارة اللجنة البارالمبية برئاسة الأمير رعد بن زيد 
نجوم منتخبنا الوطني على أهبة الاستعداد 
عليا جائزة الملك عبد الله للياقة البدنية تناقش تحضيراتها 
زين يدافع عن لقبه بفوز أول على الأرثوذكسي 
اتحاد الملاكمة يوزع المناصب الإدارية 
الأعلى للشباب يجري انتخابات المراكز الشبابية 
تعاون أردني سعودي في الشأن الشبابي 
كرة البقعة تلاقي النواعير السوري 
افتتاح دورة المراقبين الكروية المتقدمة 
ليبرون جيمس يقود كليفلاند إلى فوز جديد 
ميلان يعزز موقعه واليوفي في الصدارة المؤقتة 
خسارة قاسية ليانكوفيتش وتأهل صعب لفيدرر 
مباراتان في المربع الذهبي لكرة السيدات 
كارديف يرغم ارسنال على الذهاب للقاء فاصل 
مباراتان في المربع الذهبي لكرة السيدات 
برشلونة يثأر من نومانسيا وفياريال يخسر مجددا 
حكام الجمباز يشاركون بدورة دولية في قطر 
همس المدرجات يناقش حظوظ منتخبنا إمام سنغافورة 
العطية يحرز المركز الأول في رالي قطر 
أنور عبد القادر مرشحا لقيادة كرة الكر مل 
مديرية شباب مادبا تعلن نتائج انتخابات المراكز الشبابية 
جرادات يرعى افتتاح دورة مدربي التوعية بمرض عوز المناعة 
نتائج بطولة شد الحبل للدفاع المدني 
تعديل على سلة الناشئات 
اتحاد الدراجات يشكل اللجان المساعدة 
رياضيو الشمال والاتحادات القادمة 
اتحاد الكيك بوكسينغ يعد مشروعا لحوافز اللاعبين والأندية 
الترجي يبتعد في الصدارة 

الثقافة

معرض 5+1 في القرية الثقافية 
متابعات لإبداعات المرأة السبعة 
جسد موشوم لبتول الفكيكي في رؤى 
النقابات تحتج على استثناء الرابطة من عضوية صندوق دعم الثقافة 
خطة التنمية الثقافية في الثقافي الملكي 
وفاة الرسام الأمريكي اندرو وايث 
هل كانت التغطية الإعلامية بحجم الكارثة?! 
هي إسرائيل عنوان الردى

المنوعات

1.25مليون دولار ثمن سجادة عجمية 
الثلج يغطي جبلا إماراتيا 
مأساة غزة في ألبوم سامي يوسف الجديد 
40 قتيلا بعد غرق عبارة في فيتنام 
إصابة مزرعة للديوك الرومية في كندا بأنفلونزا الطيور 
ارتياد الحضانة يخفض الإصابة باللوكيميا لدى الأطفال 
الأمير هاري ينفصل عن صديقته 
فتى فرنسي مكسيكي يسجل رقما قياسيا بقتله ستة ثيران في ماريدا 
فريق ألماني يكتشف مقبرة من الحقبة الأشورية في اربيل 
روسيا ضيف شرف معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب عام 2010 
صحيفة الكترونية عربية بأربع لغات 
ألبوم عمرو دياب في عيد الحب 
لحظات حرجة 2 في رمضان 
نيللي كريم عقلة أصبع ب 6 ملايين جنيه 
هانا مونتانا من التليفزيون إلى سينما والت ديزني 
مقتل عشرة متسلقين في انهيار جليدي بتركيا 
نور الشريف يصارع الصهيونية ببنات الدالي 
نانسي عجرم تحيي حفلة الفالنتاين في مصر 
قرد حديث الولادة ينقل جواً على درجة رجال الأعمال 

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء

 27-1-2009‏




صحيفة العرب اليوم - اليوم 

المحليات

الملك: أوضاع المزارعين ستشهد تحسنا العام الحالي 
الأمير الحسن يؤكد ضرورة وضع الخدمات النفسية على قائمة الأولويات الصحية 
رئيس الوزراء يلتقي مدير عام منظمة العمل العربية
حقوق الإنسان تدخل وزير العمل واتحاد العمال بنقابة العاملين في الكهرباء انتهاكا لحق التعبير 
بني أرشيد: الأردن أول من نصر غزة واستنكر العدوان 
الذهبي يترأس اجتماعاً في البيئة ويستمع لإيجاز حول المخطط الشمولي 
السفير الأوروبي يتعهد بدعم المشاريع الإنتاجية في الهاشمية والحلابات 
قافلة مساعدات أردنية جديدة إلى غزة 
وفد إعلامي يطلع على المشاكل البيئية في محافظة عجلون 
الفايز يبحث مع السفير العراقي تسهيل إجراءات العراقيين المقيمين بالمملكة 
المستشفى الميداني العسكري يصل إلى غزة 
مغادرة الوفد الطبي الثالث إلى قطاع غزة 
وفد من جامعة فلسطين في غزة يزور الأردنية 
جمعية المساعدات النرويجية ترسل خبرائها لغزة 
الضمان تدعو المنشآت لتزويدها بسجلات تجارية ورخص مهن حديثة 
ورشة حول تطبيق نظام التتبع لسلسلة الغذاء 
التربية تطلق أول موقع لخريطة مدرسية رقمية في العالم العربي 
وزير العمل القطري يلتقي السفير الأردني 
ندوة حول الأوضاع العالمية الجديدة في ظل إدارة اوباما 
العمل تنفذ حملة تفتيش لضمان تطبيق الحد الأدنى للأجر 
الصناعات الغذائية تطالب بتحسين ظروف معيشة العاملين في أربع شركات

العربي والعالم

فتح تبادر بإجراء مباحثات مطولة مع حماس في القاهرة 
تحديد الجلسة الخامسة للحوار اللبناني الأسبوع المقبل 
اوباما يدرس حظر الأسلحة الفضائية 
اليمين يواصل تقدمه قبل أسبوعين من الانتخابات الإسرائيلية 
السلطات الأمنية المصرية تقوم بحملة موسعة لمداهمة الأنفاق بين الرفحين المصرية والفلسطينية 
جماعة إيرانية تعد بتقديم الأموال لضحايا غزة 
حماس ترفض ربط الإفراج عن شاليط بفك الحصار 
السعودية تدعو إلى تحقيق واسع حول جرائم إسرائيل في غزة 
ثمانية فصائل فلسطينية في دمشق تعتبر إن رئاسة عباس قد انتهت 
الموعد المقترح لبدء التهدئة في غزة الخامس من شباط 
تحطم طائرتين ومقتل 4 جنود للاحتلال الأمريكي في العراق 
المالكي يتوقع انسحابا مبكرا للاحتلال الأمريكي 
تهديد بمهاجمة السفارة الأمريكية في اليمن 
عودة تدريجية للعلاقات بين روسيا والأطلسي 
مقتل 5 أشخاص بتفجير في باكستان 
الحكومة العراقية: المرجعية الشيعية لا تدعم مرشحا بعينه 
محاكمة جديدة للقياديين العراقيين عزيز والكيماوي 
تشديد الإجراءات الأمنية لحماية المبعوث الباكستاني في الهند من الاغتيال 
اعتقال ثلاثة معارضين بحرينيين رفضوا المثول إمام النيابة العامة 
أوامر للجنود بقتل أنفسهم إذا وقعوا في اسر حماس 
سكاي نيوز ترفض بث نداء لجمع الأموال من اجل غزة 
مؤتمر دولي حول الشرق الأوسط في موسكو في النصف الأول من العام 
المرشحون لقيادة إسرائيل في انتخابات 10 شباط 
الاتحادان الدولي والعربي للصحافيين يطالبان بحاية الصحافيين في غزة 
مفوض التنمية الأوروبي يستبعد حوارا مع حماس 
واشنطن ستنتهج دبلوماسية مباشرة مع إيران 
اعتقال ثلاثة معارضين بحرينيين رفضوا المثول إمام النيابة العامة 
شطب مجاهدي خلق من قائمة الإرهاب في الاتحاد الأوروبي

الاقتصاد
زين تتقدم بشكوى ل هيئة الاتصالات ضد مجموعة الاتصالات الأردنية 
بورصة عمان تخالف توجهات الأسواق العربية وتنخفض 
تباين الطلبات لشراء الجنيه الإسترليني لتوقعات إن يواصل الانخفاض 
اللجنة الوزارية الأردنية القطرية المشتركة تبدأ اجتماعاتها في عمان غدا 
اسمنت ألراجحي يبدأ إنتاجه رسميا بطاقة 6 آلاف طن يوميا منتصف العام 
مالترانس تسير خدمات جديدة لميناء العقبة 
إعلان الفائزين بجوائز أفضل مواقع الإنترنت في الأردن لعام 2008 
مذكرة تفاهم بين مؤسسات سوق رأس المال والمنظمة التطوعية للخدمات المالية 
اتفاقية شراكة بين مركز الملكة رانيا ومجموعة الأهلي القابضة 
8 شركات محلية قدمت عروضها لتنفيذ المرحلة الأولى لمطار الشونة الزراعي 
البنك الأهلي الأردني يوقع اتفاقية مع منظمة الصحة العالمية 
الجمارك توقع مذكرة تفاهم مع نظيرتها البلغارية 
نقل تستضيف مجموعة خبراء من مؤسسات جوائز التميز 
تجارة عمان تستحدث مكتبا للوزارة في مبناها وتصدر 48ألف شهادة منشأ العام الماضي 
الإسلامي الأردني يفتتح مكتبين جديدين 
إيجابي يوقع اتفاقية تعاون مع التواصل العربي للعلاقات العامة 
البنوك الإسلامية الأقل تأثراً بالأزمة المالية العالمية 
اتحاد الأرز الأمريكي يقيم مسابقته الثالثة لجذب المواهب الأردنية في الطبخ 
البنك الدولي يدعو لتقديم مساعدة للفقراء قبل قمة الأمم المتحدة للغذاء 
تويوتا تتوقع تراجعا نسبته 7% في مبيعاتها في 2009-2010 
استخدامات أوروبا من الطاقة 
نظام الرهن العقاري هو الحل للأزمة الاقتصادية .. فمتى يرى النور? 
STS تعلن إطلاق مجموعة الخدمات المتكاملة لتأكيد الجودة في المنطقة 
20 مليون جهاز مبيعات الأجهزة التي تحتوي على تقنية البلازما كلستر ايونز 
المالية تقوم بإعادة هيكلة مديرياتها

الرياضة ‏
انتخابات مجلس إدارة اللجنة الاولمبية 
توقيع اتفاقية تعاون شبابي بين الأردن والسعودية 
الوحدات يعبر اليرموك إلى النهائي 
تعديل مواعيد بعض مباريات مرحلة الإياب من دوري المحترفين 
العقبة يتصدر سلة الممتاز للمستوى الثاني 
اجتماع اللجنة المركزية العليا في مشروع جائزة الملك عبدا لله الثاني للياقة البدنية 
ريال مدريد يواصل ملاحقة برشلونة 
مواجهة القمة والقاع بين مانشستر يونايتد ووست بروميتش 
اتحاد الإعلام يقرر تشكيل اللجان المساعدة 
الرمثا يبحث عن إدارة فنية لفريق الكرة في سورية 
السلط يشارك في بطولة الأندية الأسيوية لكرة اليد 
الجهاز الفني يستقر على التشكيلة و ذيب يشكو من الإصابة 
رالي باها حائل ينطلق اليوم 
إيقاف ادريانو ثلاث مباريات بسبب لكمة لمنافس 
إيقاف متسابق الدراجات الايطالي بيبولي لمدة عامين بسبب المنشطات 
ليكرز يهزم سبيرز في لقاء قوي بالقسم الغربي 
المرسي أول صفقات الزمالك الشتوية 
الحضري رسميا إلى الاسماعيلي مع وقف التنفيذ 
باريس سان جرمان وموناكو ولومان إلى ثمن النهائي 
انتر ميلان يستعيد الصدارة بهدف وحيد 
أربعة لاعبين جدد في صفوف المنتخب السعودي 
كوديتشيني من تشلسي إلى توتنهام 
درينتي يعاني من جماهير ريال مدريد 
قطر تعلن ترشيحها رسميا 
بلان يمدد عقده مع بوردو لعامين إضافيين 
ايمرسون في طريقه من ميلان إلى بورتسموث 
نادال يخطو بثبات وفرداسكو يفاجئ موراي 
شتوتغارت وبايرن ميونيخ ابرز مواجهات دور ال16 
حمدان يستقبل وفدا رياضيا سعوديا 
اتحاد الرياضة المدرسية يوزع المناصب الإدارية 
العميري يتوج الفائزين ببطولة غزة للتايكونجتسو 
وكانت النتائج الفنية جاءت على النحو التالي: 
انتخاب الهيئات الإدارية لمراكز الشباب والشابات في العاصمة 
إنقاذ وإسناد الوسط بطل شد الحبل للدفاع المدني 
إبطال العالم يشاركون في بطولة العالم لاختراق الضاحية

الثقافة
المهرجان الدولي للموسيقى في بيتان 
أصوات من أجل غزة في زارا إكسبو 
شمشون الجبار قصة الصراع العربي اليهودي على فلسطين 
البابطين يطلق جائزة عالمية عن الأندلس 
احتفالية بذكرى ميلاد عبد الناصر 
قناة الفاخورة دعما لطلاب غزة 
مصادرة صحف نازية قديمة تباع في أكشاك ألمانيا 
الأدب الفرنسي اليوم تراث..حداثة..تغيير 
مصر تترجم 300 كتاب هذا العام 
42 ندوة ثقافية في معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب.. وكتاب اوباما الأكثر رواجا 

المنوعات
مخرج ألماني يرسم الخرائط ليقدم الحياة في مخيم عايدة الفلسطيني 
تجريد ملكة جمال فرنسا من لقبها 
هاني شاكر ووائل جسار في دويتو 
وفاة خامسة بأنفلونزا الطيور في الصين 
إلف مجلة اقتصادية جديدة تصدر في بيروت 
لطيفة تبني مدرسة ب غزة 
فيلم حارس أمن يتصدر إيرادات السينما الأمريكية 
خسارة الأسماك في بعض إنحاء المحيطات لنقص الأوكسجين 
ستريب وبين يفوزان بجائزتي نقابة ممثلي السينما 
رجال دين في اندونيسيا يحرمون ممارسة اليوغا مع شعائر هندوسية 
عدد سكان بكين 17 مليون نسمة 
اوباما اسم جديد في لائحة طويلة من العسر في البيت الأبيض 
اكتشاف ميناء نهريا ثانيا يخدم معبد الكرنك 
عصير البصل علاج فعال لنوبات الربو 
الشرطة النيجيرية تحتجز عنزة للاشتباه فيها! 
رزان ترفض المشاهد الساخنة


نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء

 28-1-2009‏




صحيفة الرأي - اليوم

الصفحة الرئيسية

أوباما: اميركا ارتكبت اخطاء وليست عدوا للمسلمين
رئيس الوزراء: بدأنا إجراءات لتسهيل دخول العراقيين وإقامتهم بالمملكة
السالم: آلية لتشغيل خريجي (الوطنية للتشغيل) واجراءات عقابية للشركات غير الملتزمة
90مليون دينار قيمة ضريبة البلديات على بيع المشتقات النفطية العام الماضي
السلطة الفلسطينية تصادق على (الجنايات الدولية) وعباس يتعهد بملاحقة اسرائيل قضائيا
المستشفى الميداني الأردني خلية نحل لخدمة الغزيين
(أمن الدولة) تباشر النظر بالاعتداء على الفرقة الغنائية اللبنانية
تغييرات مرتقبة فـي إدارة (كابيتال بنك) بعد شراء (كبة) 49% من الحصص
العراق يغلق الحدود ويفرض حظر تجول استعدادا للانتخابات المحلية
مواجهات عنيفة بين الجيش السوداني ومتمردي دارفور
مصرع جنديين أطلسيين و10 أفغان بهجمات متفرقة
وفاة الكاتب الاميركي جون ابدايك مؤلف رباعية (ارنب)
مقتل 12 شرطيا ايرانيا فـي كمين مسلح
طقس لطيف اليوم وبارد نسبيا فـي اليومين المقبلين
(الضمان) تسعى لصيغة متكاملة للتأمين الصحي العام الحالي
قافلة مساعدات إنسانية جديدة تعبر الى غزة
الحكومة تبحث خطة لتحفيز الإقتصاد الوطني لعام 2009

محليات

رئيس الوزراء :الحكومة بدأت باتخاذ اجراءات تسهيل دخول العراقيين
(قانونية النواب) توصي برفع قضية لدى (العدل الدولية) لمقاضاة اسرائيل
8039 المقاعد المتاحة فـي الجامعات الفصل الثاني
الصحة تحذر من الإدمان على (السيجارة الإلكترونية) وتمنع استيرادها
الخزاعلة : ديوان المظالم وسيط نزيه بين المواطن والادارة العامة
(المعونة الوطنية) يُدخل700 أسرة و60معاقا للمعونات الشهرية
(اليرموك) تدرس منح عامليها حوافز بدل (الموازي)
وزير الاشغال يؤكد أهمية تبادل الاستثمارات مع اليابان
24 شاحنة محملة بـ 274 طنا تعبر الى غزة
هيئة المكاتب الهندسية العربية تجتمع فـي الكويت لبحث الاعمار
وفود نقابية هندسية وطبية فـي طريقها الى القطاع
ما بعد غزة .. لغز حائر واجتهادات للمصري والطراونة يرصدان الحلول دوليا وعربيا
تشغيل 3 مراكز صحية جديدة فـي معان العام الحالي
افتتاح السوق الشعبي فـي المفرق بكلفة 288 ألف دينار
ارشيدات: 56 مليون دينار كلفة المشاريع التنموية فـي الكرك
تراجع أسعار السلع يؤدي إلى نشاط الحركة التجارية
ارادة ملكية بالمصادقة على قانون ادارة صندوق المخاطر الزراعية
المرايات : الجفاف يقلق مزارعي الطفيلة وسد التنور بلا جدوى
أمن الدولة تبدأ بمحاكمة 12 متهما بالاعتداء على الفرقة اللبنانية وكنيسة في اربد
فعاليات زراعية : الاهتمام الملكي بالقطاع الزراعي يعود بالفائدة على الاقتصاد الوطني
جدل فـي بلدية إربد حول الاكتفاء بنقل موظف متهم باختلاس رسوم دفن الموتى
موظفو (الاستعلامات) فـي الكرك يحتجون على عدم شمولهم بالزيادات
احزاب المعارضة تثمن الحراك الشعبي لنصرة غزة
مهرجان فـي عجلون يشيد بصمود غزة
جلسة حوارية : آثار العدوان جرائم حرب
دراسة لاستخراج الطاقة الكهربائية من النفايات الصلبة
مكتب لهيئة تنظيم النقل فـي الطفيلة
(التنمية) تقدم 41 ألف دينار لاربع جمعيات فـي الرمثا
افتتاح المبنى الدائم لمركز حمدي منكو فـي (الأردنية)
عدم تنظيف خط مياه يتسبب بعكورة
(الغذاء والدواء) تطالب بتقارير دورية لنتائج متبقيات المبيدات
(التربية النيابية) تناقش اوضاع جامعة البلقاء
وفاتان و 8 اصابات بحوادث مختلفة
ناصر يؤكد دور الشباب فـي التغيير
اتفاقية عمل جماعي بين نقابة النقل البري و(جت)
اتفاقية لإنشاء أكاديمية للتدريب فـي تكنولوجيا المعلومات
(التربية) تطلب تشغيل المدافىء فـي المدارس
تنقلات فـي الداخلية
قافلة مساعدات اماراتية الى غزة
قوافل اغاثة من تكية أم علي
وموظفو (الأهلية) يتبرعون براتب يوم
(زين) تقدم دعما ماليا
وحملة تبرع بالدم
وزير الداخلية يبحث إنجاح مؤتمر العمل العربي
(العدل) تنظم مسابقة لمحاكمة صورية ..السبت المقبل
انتداب قضاة وتعيين 50 قاضيا من خريجي المعهد القضائي
القادري أمينا عاما للمجلس الطبي

عربي ودولي

اول مواجهة في غزة منذ وقف اطلاق النار
الانتخابات الفلسطينية لن تجرى على الارجح قبل نهاية العام
ميتشل يبحث في القاهرة سبل تحقيق (تقدم حقيقي) نحو السلام
نتنياهو يواصل التقدم وثلاث قوائم عربية تتنافس على انتخابات الكنيست
أوباما: يجب استئناف محادثات السلام في الشرق الأوسط
كلينتون تؤكد حق إسرائيل بالدفاع عن نفسها وتطالب إيران بالانخراط في المجتمع الدولي
العراق يغلق الحدود ويفرض حظر تجول استعدادا للانتخابات المحلية
بدء محاكمة طارق عزيز وعلي (الكيماوي) في قضية الأكراد الفيليين
خوض الانتخابات يشكل تحديا للمرأة العراقية
مقتل 3 جنود عراقيين في هجوم انتحاري بالموصل
الصليب الاحمر : عائلات 115 فلسطينيا مفقودون في غزة
فرنسا تطلب من سوريا المساعدة في الإفراج عن شاليت
تركيا تدعو حماس الى التخلي عن السلاح
شخصيات فلسطينية تتقدم بمبادرة للوحدة الوطنية

اقتصاد

عائلة (كبة) العراقية تستحوذ على 49% من رأس مال (كابيتال بنك) وتغييرات مرتقبة في الإدارة
مالية الأعيان تقر (موازنات الوحدات المستقلة) وتوصي بدمجها
(مالية النواب) تدعم ديوان المحاسبة لتجفيف منابع الفساد
تدعو (الاستهلاكية المدنية) لخفض اسعارها
ترجيح عرض برنامج دعم الصناعة للأعوام (2009 - 2011) على مجلس الوزراء خلال اسبوعين
(المقاييس) تعد قواعد فنية لبطاقات كفاءة الطاقة للأجهزة الكهربائية
7ر23 مليون دينار التداول والمؤشر يرتفع26ر1 %
ميناء حاويات العقبة يحقق نمواً سنوياً بنسبة 6ر41% في حجم المناولة
العقاري المصري العربي وتمويل الرهن العقاري يوقعان اتفاقية قرض
المعايطة: 24 مليون دينار كلفة إعادة تأهيل مؤسسة الموانئ خلال 3 سنوات
هبوط النفط دولارين بعد بيانات تراجع ثقة المستهلكين الأميركيين لمستويات تاريخية
90 مليون دينار قيمة ضريبة البلديات المستوفاة على بيع المحروقات
اتحاد المصدرين والمستوردين العرب شارك بمؤتمر قمة الكويت
اتحاد رجال الأعمال العرب يطالب بتحسين بيئة الأعمال العربية
اللجنة الاقتصادية الاردنية القطرية تلتئم في عمان اليوم
(الأردنية الكازاخستانية) تبدأ اجتماعاتها في عمان اليوم
ورشة حول التدابير الحدودية للبضائع المقلدة
الاردن واليابان يبحثان تحرير النقل الجوي المباشر
موظفوالشركة الأهلية يتبرعون براتب يوم لغزة
سوق فلسطين يبث شريط أسعار التداول
صعود بورصات الخليج العربية وسط تعاملات محدودة
دورة للتدريب على صناعة الخزف
(زين) تقدم دعما ماليا لغزة

رياضة 

عمومية اللجنة الاولمبية تختار 18 عضواً لمجلس الادارة.. اليوم
سنغافوره والاردن في الجولة الثانية من تصفيات كاس اسيا لكرة القدم .. اليوم
زين يبرم اتفاقية تسويق بطولة غرب آسيا لكرة السلة للأندية
شباب الاردن يمهر اسمه فـي نهائي البطولة التنشيطية لكرة القدم
اتحاد كرة القدم يبحث عقوبات (التنشيطية)
البنك العقاري المصري العربي يظفر ببطولته للخماسي
طلال والحتاملة يسعيان لدخول بطولة كيا - استراليا للتنس
تعاون شبابي مع الهيئة الملكية للافلام
مهيار: الابراج ستكون شاهدة على عودة رالي الكويت الى بطولة الشرق الاوسط
كلينزمان: موقع بايرن ميونيخ جيد
الجولة الثانية لتصفيات كأس اسيا 2011 لكرة القدم
المرحلة الحادية والعشرين من الدوري الايطالي لكرة القدم تقام اليوم
كاكا يستعد لقيادة البرازيل فـي المواجهة الودية أمام إيطاليا
اسئلة تبحث عن اجوبة فـي عالم الرياضة الاردنية
الارثوذكسي أ يتصدر دوري النساء لكرةالسلة
السلط يشكل وفده الى بطولة الاندية الاسيوية لكرة اليد
الغاني كوفور الى الاتحاد الليبي لكرة القدم
وستهام يضم المهاجم نسيريكو
يوفنتوس يضع عينه على الأرجنتيني سالفيو
الدنماركي جرافيسن يعلن اعتزاله
إنبي يتأهل لنهائي كأس مصر لكرة القدم
مانشستر سيتي يغرم روبينيو
مغير السرحان يتعاقد مع السوري المعلم
بطولة أستراليا المفتوحة للتنس .. ديوكوفيتش يفقد لقبه
ميسي الأغلى فـي العالم
اليرموك يختبر مهاجم البقعة حسن
الحزم السعودي يطلب شهادة الانتقال الدولية لبشار
ماذا يعني الفوز ..ماذا تعني الخسارة؟!
الوحدات يغلق باب التعاقد مع لاعبين
سلة زين تعسكر فـي قبرص
دعوة ايرانية لمنتخب الناشئين لكرة السلة
نهائي التنشيطية على ستاد عمان ... الجمعة
هل يعود العراقي جسام للتدريب فـي عمان؟
الجولة الثانية بالدوري الممتاز لكرة السلة أ تبدأ ..اليوم

ثقافة وفـنون

قبيلات: سنواصل العمل للحصول على حقنا
برلين السينمائي يعاين (العنف والعزلة)
غرايبة يحاضر عن الهجرة
الكرك مدينة الثقافة الأردنية .. شجرة الثقـافـة المسؤولـة
وإطلاق فعاليات الكرك بفوتغراف من رومانيا
المسرح الوطني الفلسطيني فـي القدس يعيد صوغ (هاملت)
اختتام معرض (عودة الروح) بدارة الفنون
دورة حول المهارات الصحفية فـي (بناة المستقبل)
بلاغة الأسئلة ووضوح الإجابات فـي وصف راهن العراق
اتفاقية لإنتاج خريطة ثقافية
(الملكية للأفلام) و(الأعلى للشباب) يوقعان مشروع السينما البديلة

أبواب

كيف توجه الأم الرسائل لطفلها ؟
قصر (الحاكم) في غزة: من (الظاهر بيبرس).. الى (نابليون)
عالم من الريجيم المختلف والممكن
لصحة البنية التكوينية للطفل.. حليب الأم غذاء أساسي
الضحك يحميك مـــــــن الاكتئـــــــــاب
هنيدي: لم اخطف (رمضان مبروك) من (الزعيم)
ضياع هوية الموسيقى بالسرقة والاستنساخ
كاري .. يتمرد على العزلة والخوف بـ(Yes Man)
يوم طبي مجاني لجمعية المركز الإسلامي
(البترا ) تستضيف محاضرة عن الإعلام البيئي
(الدراما لحل المشكلات) بحدائق الملكة رانيا
الدرك و (عمان الأهلية) يبحثان توقيع اتفاقية تبادل خبرات
تكرّيم المشاركين فـي مشروع عيادات السكري الذاتية
أساتذة من العلوم والتكنولوجيا يفوزون بجائزة المنظمة العربية للتنمية
إحذر.. أنت مُراقب!
شاشة تلفزيونية بالغة الرقة
الكواكب الغازية تشكل سريعا
وينسلت لا تستقل نفس الطائرة مع زوجها
البندورة... لونٌ جميلٌ وفائدة قصوى!
خفض السعرات الحرارية ينشط الذاكرة
مزارع يصنع رابوطا للجرّ
تلفزيون أرقّ من الهواتف الخلوية
وجد 300 ألف مارك خلف مدفأة بالصدفة
الفنان غويا لم يرسم (المارد)
يستخدم (كماشة) للتخلص من أوجاع أسنانه
زيادة عدد نمور سومطرة فـي حديقة عامة
اجتماع المدارس المشمولة بمبادرة (مدرستي) فـي السلط
دورة الاعتماد للمحكم الجمركي
جامعة الأميرة سمية للتكنولوجيا تفوز بجائزة
ماجستير لحنان الكسواني
تامر حسنى يستنجد بـ نقيب الموسيقيين
نانسي .. تطلب التوقف عن إزعاج إليسا
(10) أغاني جديدة للفنان زكريا المعاني
القول الجميل .. تحت الإحتلال


نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الخميس


 29-1-2009‏




صحيفة الرأي- اليوم

الصفحة الرئيسية

الملك يدعو لإطلاق جهد عربي أوروبي أميركي لحل جذور الصراع الفلسطيني – الإسرائيلي
الملك يزور القيادة العامة
صندوق استثماري أردني قطري بـ 2 مليار دولار
ميتشيل يدعو لتثبيت الهدنة ووقف تهريب الأسلحة
فلسطينيون يعيدون حفر الإنفاق لأنها (خيارهم الوحيد)
زراعة (الجاتروفا).. تجربة أردنية رائدة لإنتاج الديزل
روسيا تعلق مشروعا لنشر صواريخ (فـي بادرة حسن نية) تجاه اوباما
الأمن العراقي والسجناء والمرضى يصوتون مبكرا بانتخابات المحافظات
نجاد مخاطبا أوباما : على أميركا سحب جيوشها من العالم والاعتذار عن (جرائمها) ضد غيران
طالبان تخطف تسعة من عمال البناء وتدعو اوباما إلى (التخلي عن الشيطانية)
السجن 17 عاما لسوداني بتهمة التجسس لصالح (الجنائية الدولية)
البابا يؤكد تضامنه مع اليهود.. بعد إنكار أسقف لـ (المحرقة)
فرنسا تعتزم خفض عديد جنودها فـي الخارج
النيابة البحرينية تأمر بتوفير الرعاية الصحية لمعارضين موقوفين
مقتل 12 مسلحا شمالي غرب باكستان
طقس بارد نسبيا حتى السبت وتوقع إمطار خفيفة اليوم
المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم يخسر إمام سنغافورة وجلسة طارئة للاتحاد اليوم
الأزمة الاقتصادية تخيم على (منتدى دافوس)
النواب يطالب بمقاضاة إسرائيل إمام العدل الدولية

محليات

الأمير فيصل يؤكد أهمية إدامة التحديث فـي الدفاع المدني
(النواب) يطلب من الحكومة التقدم لـ (العدل الدولية) بمحاكمة قادة إسرائيل كمجرمي حرب
تحالف المجتمع المدني يقرر الاستدعاء إلى (الجنائية الدولية) لمقاضاة مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين
جولة ميتشل ..شواهد لحراك أميركي جاد نحو حلول للصراع العربي الإسرائيلي
سولانا يؤكد تطابق وجهات النظر الأردنية والأوروبية لاستئناف السلام
شخصيات : المبادرة العربية للسلام الحل الأمثل للقضية الفلسطينية
22 شاحنة محملة بـ 332 طنا دعما لغزة
دعوة الصحافيين الأردنيين للتقدم لجائزة التميز فـي الكتابة الصحفية
(حرية الصحفيين) يصدر نشرة حول الوعي القانوني للإعلاميين
منتدى المدن الرفيقة بالبيئة يصدر (بيان عمان) للحد من التلوث
لا إصابات جديدة بالايدز فـي العقبة والمفرق و(الصحة) تفحص مشتبهين للتأكد
شوارع رديئة فـي (سهل حوران) والمياه لا تستجيب لكتب البلدية
القطارنة : خطة لزيادة عدد الأيتام المكفولين وقيمـة المـسـاعدات الشهريـة
قانون (بترا) يحقق الاستقلال المالي والإداري للارتقاء بالمهنة
السجن 5ر7 سنة و3 سنوات لمتهمين باستيراد مادة مخدرة
المستشفى الميداني الأردني يبدأ استقبال المرضى فـي قطاع غزة
ورشة عمل لتمكين المرأة قانونيا فـي عجلون
مناقشة متطلبات الشهادة العالمية لتصدير المنتجات الزراعية
ألمجالي يشارك فـي اجتماعات (البرلمانية الأورومتوسطية)
وزير الأشغال يلتقي وفد مؤسسة الاستثمار الأميركية
(التعليم لأجل التوظيف) تعلن تدريب 353 شابا فندقيا
(الأعلى لشؤون المعوقين) يدعم جمعية الضياء ومركز الجوفة
دعوة مواليد 1949 ذكور و 1954 إناث مراجعة الضمان
انتخابات ( الأطباء) 17 نيسان والترشيح يبدأ فـي 25 شباط
المواجدة: مستشفى الأمير حمزة سيكون تعليميا
مطالب بتحويل 12 جيولوجيا فـي الأمانة إلى نظام المقطوع
كفاوين : صندوق المعونة لا يغلق ابوابه فـي وجه أي محتاج
حملة لدعم المسابقة المهنية فـي المزار الجنوبي
أوقاف العاصمة تحدد الساحات العامة لصلاة الاستسقاء
حقنة دوائية سنوية لمرضى هشاشة العظام
مواطنون يشكون حرمانهم من مخصصات دعم المحروقات
حملة للتبرع بالدم فـي (مؤاب)
بحث التعاون بين الأمن العام و(الوطني) لحقوق الإنسان
4وفيات وإصابة بحادث سير فـي الشيدية
قانون الطاقة للدورة النيابية القادمة
وزير العمل يبحث التعاون العمالي مع البحرين
(قانونية النواب) تقر وضع الأموال غير المنقولة المعدل
اتفاقية لإيصال مساعدات اندونيسية إلى غزة
(المهندسين) تستنكر منع وفدها دخول غزة عبر رفح
الأونروا : 330 مليون دولار لأعمار غزة فـي المرحلة الأولى
بنك الدم أرسل أكثر من 10 آلاف وحدة إلى غزة
اللجنة الملكية لشؤون القدس تناشد المنظمات الدولية عدم تهويد المدينة

عربي ودولي

الطيران الإسرائيلي يقصف أنفاقاً فـي غزة
ميتشل يدعو إلى تثبيت التهدئة وفتح المعابر ومنع تهريب الأسلحة للقطاع
الأونروا توسع مساعداتها لسكان القطاع وتصف الأوضاع بأنها (بالغة السوء)
عناصر الأمن والمرضى والسجناء يصوتون مبكرا بانـتـخـابـات المحـافـظـات فـي العراق
منظمات دولية تطالب بتحقيق مستقل حول انتهاك القانون الدولي خلال العدوان على غزة
فرنسا تستدعي السفير الإسرائيلي للاحتجاج على استهداف دبلوماسييها على حدود غزة
وزير فلسطيني يطالب بجلسة طارئة للجامعة العربية لبحث الأمور العالقة
مبعوث الرئاسة الفرنسية يدعو إلى حل جذري لأزمة غزة
العراق يرسل أول سفير لسوريا منذ عقود .. اليوم
فصيل عراقي ينحي السلاح لخوض الانتخابات
إسرائيل تطرد القائم بالإعمال الفنزويلي فـي تل أبيب
كلينتون: الأولوية للسلام بين إسرائيل والفلسطينيين وليس سوريا
وزير بريطاني : الحرب فـي غزة ضربة لمكافحة الإرهاب
ماريك هالتر: حماس على استعداد للاعتراف بإسرائيل بحدود 1967
تركيا تتمسك بعلاقات إستراتيجية مع إسرائيل رغم عدوانها على غزة
بلير يؤكد دعم (الرباعية) لجهود تثبيت الهدنة فـي غزة

اقتصاد

الذهبي يؤكد أهمية تنمية العلاقات فـي المجالات الاقتصادية والتجارية والاستثمارية
الأردن وقطر ينشئان صندوقا استثماريا برأسمال 2 مليار دولار
البطانية : مشروع القطار الخفيف لا يبدأ من الصفر والبدائل متاحة فـي حال تعثر المنفذ
(كبة) يستحوذ على 49% من رأس مال كابيتال بنك ويصبح رئيساً لمجلس الإدارة
نخب (دافوس) تتعهد بمعالجة الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية وظلال قاتمة تخيم على الجلسات
الأردن يشارك فـي اجتماع المكتب التنفيذي لوزراء الاتصالات العرب
نقابة النقل البري تطالب بوقف تنفيذ ربط قسط التأمين بالنقاط المرورية
عبيدات: 35ر2 مليون دينار أرباح البريد الأردني العام الماضي
الصرايرة: 70% من العمالة فـي شركات المقاولات الأردنية محلية والوافدة لا تتجاوز 19%
7ر27 مليون دينار التداول وارتفاع المؤشر 73ر0%
بورصة عُمان تقود أسهم الخليج للانخفاض
تقرير الرأي والمحفظة الوطنية للأوراق المالية لأداء الشركات
صعود النفط مع تعهد أوبك بالالتزام بتخفيضات الإنتاج
خطة التحفيز الأمريكية قد لا تؤتي ثمارها هذا العام
صندوق النقد الدولي يخفض توقعات نمو الاقتصاد العالمي إلى 5ر0%
المشاكل الاجتماعية بدأت مع الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية والبطالة
زين الكويتية تجري مباحثات شراكة فـي بالتل الفلسطينية
925 مليون دولار أرباح بنك الكويت الوطني العام الماضي
فقراء العالم يواجهون شبح أزمة الغذاء
مهرجان دبي للتسوق يعزز قطاعي التجزئة والسياحة
مكتبان لتنظيم النقل فـي السلط والطفيلة
ارتفاع معدل التجارة البينية بين دول (أغادير)

رياضة 

الأمير فيصل :علينا إن نجعل من الرياضة عنصراً رئيساً فـي حياة الأردنيين
سنغافورة (2) الأردن (1) فـي تصفيات كاس أسيا لكرة القدم
ختام دورة مراقبي وحكام كرة القدم المتقدمة
(القوى) يلتقي وفد من الاتحاد الدولي لبحث التحضيرات لضاحية العالم
جولة كروية فـي الملاعب الاروبية
الدوري الأميركي للمحترفين لكرة السلة .. لوس انجليس ليكرز يخفق مجدداً إمام تشارلوت بوبكاتس
ميلان يسعى لتعاقد نهائي مع بيكهام
فان دير سار يسجل رقما قياسيا بنظافة شباكه
روبينيو يخضع للتحقيق حول شبهة جنائية
الاتحاد الدولي بصدد استبعاد رالي السعودية من بطولة الشرق الأوسط
حرس الحدود إلى نهائي كأس مصر لكرة القدم
الزمالك يواصل تدعيم صفوفه فـي فترة الانتقالات الشتوية
ألراجحي فـي صدارة رالي حائل السعودي
بطولة استراليا المفتوحة للتنس
ستيفنس يستقيل من تدريب ايندهوفن
اتحاد الكراتيه يشارك بدورة الألعاب الأسيوية فـي تايلاند
تنفيذي اليد يحدد مواعيد البطولات والاجتماع مع الأندية
فوز الشرطة السوري على ألفيصلي وديا بكرة القدم
الجولة الثانية من تصفيات كأس أسيا (2011) لكرة القدم.. نتائج عربية متفاوتة
اتحاد الرمثا وحطين السوري وديا بكرة القدم .. اليوم
الطاهر يشارك بدورة تدريبية فـي دبي
تشكيل وفد التايكواندو للبطولة العربية للناشئين بالإسكندرية
الزميل حسين صالح يرقد على سرير الشفاء
الأرثوذكسي يواجه التطبيقية فـي سلة الممتاز .. اليوم

أبواب 

أم تسلم ابنها لمركز علاج المدمنين
هل طراز منزلك يتناسب مع أثاثه؟
السلوك الراقي.. سمو وارتفاع
علاج للوقاية من ترقق العظام يؤخذ مرة واحدة في السنة
ماستر سين
قضايا سينمائية .. الأمريكيون يطلبون الثقة من العرب..سينمائيا
رفع عينه في عين اوباما ..فاستقال
استدعاء (ياريس) لإصلاح حزام الأمان
الملكة إليزابيث نجت من اغتيال عام 1970
رغم الثراء يحنون للماضي في الصين
عجوز تشارك في ماراثون دولي
أم (التوائم الثمانية) تسترد عافيتها
إعصار 2012 الشمسي أضراره (تريليونية)
القول الجميل .. ليت العمر يهدى

ثقافة وفنون

(دير بالك ع بلادك) جديد الفنان العبداللات
التشكيلية زرو .. إدانة الحرب بتصوير فعلها
إطلاق احتفالية أيام عمان التراثية السابعة مطلع شباط
(أصوات من أجل غزة) حفل فني بمشاركة عربية
تكريم يسرا والعلايلي وصلاح أبوسيف فـي أوسكار السينما المصرية
فوتوغرافيات من رومانيا فـي الكرك
الدعوة لتسجيل الوثائق الأردنية فـي المكتبة الوطنية
(أف أم الأردنية).. إحياء الدور الثقافـي والإعلامي للجامعة
قراءات فـي تحولات السرد

عيد ميلاد جلالة الملك
47 عاما مباركة
السيرة الذاتية لجلالة الملك عبدا لله الثاني
جهد ملكي يسطر (أنموذجا) لدفع الأردن إلى الأمام
مكارم سيد البلاد طالت الصحة والتعليم
الشباب في عيون الملك
مساكن الخير الهاشمي.. هدايا ملكية للفقراء
الشباب في عهدة الملك
نقلات نوعية تعظم انجازات الرياضة
الملك يعزز الثقافة بـ (صندوقها)
في حضرة الملك.. المستقبل أولوية
حليمة : (عذابات تلاشت بعملية قلب مفتوح)
العقبة :ثماني سنوات تجسد قصة نجاح لرؤية الملك الاقتصادية
مبادرات ملكية



نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة الأحد

 1-2-2009‏




صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية 

• الملك يدعو لعدم إضاعة الوقت في عملية سلام جديدة
• اردوغان و بلير ينتقدان عزل حماس
• «غزة1» يستقبل ألفي حالة ويجري «عملية كبرى» 
• وفاة أردنيين وإصابة ثالث بحادث سير في أبوظبي 
• إجراءات ضد الشركات الممتنعة عن إصدار وثائق التأمين الالزامي 
• 50 مليون دينار لاقامة مشروعات تنموية في «البلديات» 
• «النواب» يناقش اليوم بيع «توزيع الكهرباء» و«الانماء الصناعي» 
• الاردن يوقع وثيقة تأسيس الوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة 
• انتخابات المحافظات العراقية دون معوقات
• اعلان أسماء المستفيدين من صناديق دعم الطالب الجامعي الخميس 
• «الارصاد الجوية» : الانحباس المطري ليس حالة نادرة 
• وفاة مواطنة وجنينها في مستشفى النسائية والاطفال بالمفرق 
• «الجيولوجيين» : الحديث عن عرقلة متنفذين للاستثمارات التعدينية عار عن الصحة 
• الامير رعد يثمن المكرمة الملكية بتوفير اجهزة برنامج إبصار للطلبة المكفوفين 
• وفاتان نتيجة حريق منزل بالمفرق وسبع اصابات بحادث تدهور على مثلث كفرنجة 
• «المهندسين» تعتزم انشاء هيئة عربية دولية لاعادة اعمار غزة
• البشير يبحث مع ميتشل تطورات الاوضاع في المنطقة 
• «الخيرية الهاشمية» تنقل مساعدات من السفارة السويسرية الى غزة 
• فنادق غزة تشهد «انتعاشا» بعد ركود استمر «10» سنوات 
• المواجدة يفتتح اعمال المؤتمر الاول للسياحة العلاجية العالمية 
• القاضي يفتتح المبنى الجديد لقسم ترخيص المركبات في المنطقة الحرة ـ الزرقاء 
• رفض فلسطيني لإقامة مرجعية بديلة لمنظمة التحرير 
• الاستيطان ارتفع بنسبة 69 في المئة والاحتلال صادر مساحات شاسعة من أراضي الضفة الغربية 
• شيخ شريف أحمد يؤدي اليمين الدستورية رئيسا للصومال 
• أميركا سائرة نحو هزيمة عسكرية في أفغانستان ستكون نتائجها كارثية على وحدة حلف الأطلسي 
• احتجاجات في انحاء روسيا ضد سياسات الكرملين الاقتصادية 
• شركات التأمين تبدأ بربط «الأقساط» يدويا بسجل المخالفات المرورية اعتبارا من اليوم 
• الحلواني : الأردن حقق انجازات اقتصادية رائدة في عهد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني 
• غصين: الفاتورة الموحدة بحاجة إلى استثمار لم ينفذ من قبل الشركات 
• البنك العربي أفضل ممول تجاري في منطقة الشرق الأوسط 
• الأزمة الاقتصادية تعصف بسوق أجهزة الكمبيوتر 
• الفيصلي يواجه الصفاقسي التونسي والوحدات يلتقي الوداد المغربي 
• اتحاد الكرة يعلن اقالة الجهاز الفني.. والمدرب الجديد عربي 
• زين يؤكد جدارته على التطبيقية والارثوذكسي ينتزع الفوز من الرياضي 
• خير يحتفظ برئاسة نادي شباب الأردن 
• الاسماء الكبيرة تحجز مقعدها في تشكيلة المنتخب الوطني 

• محليات ومحافظات

• الملك يدعو لعدم إضاعة الوقت في عملية سلام جديدة
• البشير يبحث مع ميتشل تطورات الاوضاع في المنطقة
• «الخيرية الهاشمية» تنقل مساعدات من السفارة السويسرية الى غزة 
• «غزة1» يستقبل ألفي حالة ويجري «عملية كبرى» 
• فنادق غزة تشهد «انتعاشا» بعد ركود استمر «10» سنوات 
• وفاة أردنيين وإصابة ثالث بحادث سير في أبوظبي 
• إجراءات ضد الشركات الممتنعة عن إصدار وثائق التأمين الالزامي 
• 50 مليون دينار لاقامة مشروعات تنموية في «البلديات» 
• «النواب» يناقش اليوم بيع «توزيع الكهرباء» و«الانماء الصناعي» 
• الاردن يوقع وثيقة تأسيس الوكالة الدولية للطاقة المتجددة 
• المواجدة يفتتح اعمال المؤتمر الاول للسياحة العلاجية العالمية 
• القاضي يفتتح المبنى الجديد لقسم ترخيص المركبات في المنطقة الحرة ـ الزرقاء 
• الملك يلتقي ميتشل ويؤكد ضرورة اطلاق مفاوضات جادة لانهاء الصراع الفلسطيني الإسرائيلي 
• لمحاكمة اسرائيل وقادتها:اذا لم نستطع القيام بعمل عسكري معاكس فلنقم بهجوم قانوني 
• اعلان أسماء المستفيدين من صناديق دعم الطالب الجامعي الخميس 
• «التحقق النيابية » لم تدن ابو غيدا في «الاشغال» 
• «الارصاد الجوية» : الانحباس المطري ليس حالة نادرة 
• وفاة مواطنة وجنينها في مستشفى النسائية والاطفال بالمفرق 
• «الجيولوجيين» : الحديث عن عرقلة متنفذين للاستثمارات التعدينية عار عن الصحة 
• الامير رعد يثمن المكرمة الملكية بتوفير اجهزة برنامج إبصار للطلبة المكفوفين 
• وفاتان نتيجة حريق منزل بالمفرق وسبع اصابات بحادث تدهور على مثلث كفرنجة 
• «المهندسين» تعتزم انشاء هيئة عربية دولية لاعادة اعمار غزة 
• النعيمي يؤكد اهمية انتظام الدراسة بشكل طبيعي منذ اليوم الاول 
• مجاهد: لا مغادرة لوسائط نقل شركات التأجير للخارج الا بتصريح 
• «الوطنية لاستقدام العاملين في المنازل» تبدأ استقبال طلبات المواطنين نهاية الشهر الحالي 
• العزايزة: الدول المضيفة للاجئين تثمن دور الاردن بدعم الاهل في غزة 
• «التنمية السياسية» تحضر للمؤتمر الاول لمجالس طلبة الجامعات 
• وزير التنمية السياسية يلتقي السفير الياباني 
• فعاليات نيابية وشعبية في إقليم الوسط تشيد بالمبادرات الملكية لخدمة المواطنين 
• محاضرة للحص حول «ازمة الامة وتحديات الواقع » الاحد المقبل 
• ابوهديب يعلن تخصيص 50 مليون دينار لاقامة مشروعات تنموية في البلديات 
• اهالي الموقر يحتفلون بعيد ميلاد القائد 
• القطاع الشبابي يحظى باهتمام كبير في عهد الملك 
• مع الناس 
• صندوق البحث العلمي يقدم 53 منحة للمتفوقين أكاديميا في الماجستير والدكتوراة 
• «العربية الدائمة لحقوق الانسان» تطالب بمحاكمة مجرمي الحرب الاسرائيليين 
• شبيكات: اجتماع لبحث استثناء عمال الالبسـة والمنسـوجات مـن «الادنـى للاجـور» غـدا 
• آل خطاب يحمل «المياه والري» مسؤولية تدمير البنية التحتية في مدينة معان 
• نقص الكادر التمريضي في مستشفى الاميرة راية يحول دون «تشغيل» 14 سريرا 
• الأردن يشارك بملتقى نسائي في طوكيو 
• تكريم المعلمات المتميزات في جمعية شؤون الحج بالرصيفة 
• عدد جديد من فصلية «رواد الاسمنت» 
• اكتشاف ميناء روماني على الشاطىء الشرقي للبحر الميت 
• وفاة مواطن وإصابة «4» بحادث سير في معان 
• وفاة شخصين بحادثين منفصلين في مادبا 
• فعاليات نسائية : المرأة حققت في ظل القيادة الهاشمية انجازات كثيرة 
• ازاحة الستارة التذكارية لمبنى مجمع الدوائر الحكومية في المزار الشمالي 
• فريق جمعية «العون الصحي» الطبي يباشر عمله في غزة 
• الحركة الاسلامية تقيم مهرجانا لنصرة غزة في الطفيلة 
• الحركة الاسلامية تنظم ندوة في جرش بعنوان «مشاهدات من غزة» 
• «الاطباء» تشيد بموقف اردوغان في «دافوس» 
• طلاب اربد يخصصون اليوم الاول للتضامن مع زملائهم الغزيين 
• «النضال الشعبي» تستنكر الدعوة لتشكيل مرجعية بديلا عن منظمة التحرير 
• أعضاء «الوطني الفلسطيني» في عمان يرفضون دعوة مشعل لـ «الانقلاب» على منظمة التحرير 
• لجنة المهندسات تقيم ملتقى أشبال الأردن تحت شعار «لعيونك غزة» 
• وفد «المهندسين» يزور المستشفى الميداني الاردني في غزة 
• ابو قديس يلتقي طلبة «اليرموك» المشاركين بالمعسكر التطوعي في الكرامة 
• «المياه والري» تتخذ تدابير قانونية ومالية للحفاظ على المياه الجوفية 
• «الامانة» توقع إتفاقيات تعاون في مجال التدريب مع خمس جامعات 
• بدء برنامج تدريبي لضباط في ادارة السير المركزية 
• طرح مسار التعليم للجميع في «الأردنية» 
• نجاح الدراسة الاردنية الثانية لهرمون «البروجستون» على السيدات 
• صندوق المرأة يكرم عملاءه 
• صدور العدد الاول من مجلة «اضواء» 
• الجالية التايوانية تحتفل بالسنة الصينية الجديدة 

• عربي ودولي

• رفض فلسطيني لإقامة مرجعية بديلة لمنظمة التحرير
• اردوغان و بلير ينتقدان عزل حماس
• الاستيطان ارتفع بنسبة 69 في المئة والاحتلال صادر مساحات شاسعة من أراضي الضفة الغربية 
• شيخ شريف أحمد يؤدي اليمين الدستورية رئيسا للصومال 
• أميركا سائرة نحو هزيمة عسكرية في أفغانستان ستكون نتائجها كارثية على وحدة حلف الأطلسي 
• انتخابات المحافظات العراقية دون معوقات 
• احتجاجات في انحاء روسيا ضد سياسات الكرملين الاقتصادية 
• الحزب الجمهوري الأميركي ينتخب رئيسا اسود 
• «الحركة الشعبية» تدعو البشير للتعاون مع «الجنائية الدولية» 
• مصــادرة عــدد من صحيفة تونسية معارضة 
• الاسد يدعو الى حوار بناء مع واشنطن 
• الفلكيون يعثرون على كوكب شديد الحرارة واللمعان 
• ميشيل: لا أحد يعلو فوق القانون الدولي الإنساني 
• بدء فعاليات ندوة دولية لملاحقة مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين 
• أردوغان يلوم العالم لعدم إعطاء الفرصة لحماس 
• بلير : سياسة «الرباعية» السابقة لم تعد صالحة للعمل 
• القانون البريطاني يجيز اعتقال مجرمي الحرب الإسرائيليين لمحاكمتهم 
• طهران: رغبة واشنطن في الحوار دليل على فشل الرأسمالية 
• ضبط عملية تزوير كبيرة في مركز انتخابي 
• الصحافي الزيدي ادلى بصوته في السجن 
• أسـمــاء فــي الأخبـــار : شيخ شريف أستاذ الجغرافيا الرئيس الجديد للصومال 
• الموصل انتظرت «كلمة السر» 
• دي ميستورا تفقد مراكز انتخابية في الرمادي 
• اوباما يراقب انتخابات العراق 
• ملايين العراقيين انتخبوا مجالس محافظاتهم.. والنتائج الاولية بعد أيام 
• القائد الوطني بسام الشكعة لـ «‎الدستور» في نابلس : اسرائيل تريد كيانا فلسطينيا في غزة وتقطيع الضفة الى ثلاثة أجزاء: شمال ووسط وجنوب وتأخذ ما بعد الجدار 

• مال وإعمال

• شركات التأمين تبدأ بربط «الأقساط» يدويا بسجل المخالفات المرورية اعتبارا من اليوم
• الحلواني : الأردن حقق انجازات اقتصادية رائدة في عهد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني
• غصين: الفاتورة الموحدة بحاجة إلى استثمار لم ينفذ من قبل الشركات 
• البنك العربي أفضل ممول تجاري في منطقة الشرق الأوسط 
• الأزمة الاقتصادية تعصف بسوق أجهزة الكمبيوتر 
• أكبر تجمع صناعي عربي للأجهزة الكهربائية بأصول تتجاوز «600» مليون دينار 
• العمد: بناء احتياطي سيولة يتجاوز 9 ملايين دينار للتعامل مع اية معطيات جديدة هذا العام 
• الحكومة تبرز مشروع «التوقيع الالكتروني» واتحاد شركات التأمين يعرض نظاما للحد من حوادث السير 
• «أمنية» والعبداللات يحتفلان بميلاد جلالة الملك 
• «اسمنت الراجحي» - الأردن تنظم حفل عشاء لموظفيها 
• توقع تباطؤ الاقتصادات الصاعدة والنامية من 25ر6% الى 25ر3% عام 2009 
• 25 دينارا طن النفط المار عبرالاردن لغايات التصدير 
• أوباما يتعهد بمساعدة أصحاب الرهون العقارية 
o 2578,7 مليون دينار قيمة المشاريع المستفيدة من قانون تشجيع الاستثمار عام 2008 
• «الفاو» تخشى تَفاقم انعدام الأمن الغذائي وتخطط لعمليات طوارئ فورية في «القطاع» 
• اليابان تدعم الدول الاسيوية بـ «17» مليار دولار.. قريبا 
• اللجنة العليا الاردنية التونسية المشتركة تلتئم في تونس الخميس 
• «سيسكو» تستثمر 100 مليون دولار لتعزيز إنتاجية الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة 
• البنك العربي الإسلامي الدولي يفتتح فرعا جديدا في أبو علندا 
• هيئة التأمين ستتخذ إجراءات قانونية بحق شركات التأمين التي تمتنع عن اصدار وثائق التأمين الالزامي 
• زين: «2008» شهد نموا بنسبة 90% في اشتراكات الانترنت للشركة 
• «إنجاز» تنظم دورات تدريبية لمتطوعيها 
• «التخطيط» تدعو منظمات المجتمع المدني لاقتراح مشروعات تعزز المشاركة السياسية 
• «الفارس للاستثمارات المالية» تحقق ارباحا صافية «بعد الضريبة» قدرها 1,5 مليون دينار 
• «أزمة نظام.. الرأسمالية والعولمة في مأزق» للدكتور عبدالحي زلوم 
• وجهة نظر : خطة إنقاذ الاقتصاد الأردني..آمال وتوقعات أحمد عوض 
• 19,6 مليار دينار مجموع القيمة السوقية لأكبر ثلاثين شركة مساهمة عامة 

• رياضة 

• الفيصلي يواجه الصفاقسي التونسي والوحدات يلتقي الوداد المغربي
• اتحاد الكرة يعلن اقالة الجهاز الفني.. والمدرب الجديد عربي
• زين يؤكد جدارته على التطبيقية والارثوذكسي ينتزع الفوز من الرياضي 
• خير يحتفظ برئاسة نادي شباب الأردن 
• الاسماء الكبيرة تحجز مقعدها في تشكيلة المنتخب الوطني 
• الدوري المحلي الاوروبي : هوفنهايم يعود الى المقدمة وهامبورغ يستعيد الذكريات الجميلة في «البوندسليجا» 
• «القوى» يسمي وفده للضاحية الآسيوية ويستضيف البطولة العربية 
• اتحاد غرب آسيا يعتمد انضمام اليمن والامارات وأجندة نشاطات 2009 
• فنية الريشة الطائرة تعتمد البرنامج الزمني للمسابقات 
• ابو هنطش يسمي «24» لاعبة للمنتخب النسوي لكرة القدم 
• اتحاد المعوقين يوزع المناصب الادارية ويشكل لجانه المعاونة 
• النجار يظفر ببطولة «ملك الرياضة الاول» بالكراتيه 
• منتخب الناشئين يتفوق على شباب الاردن وديا بالكرة 
• مشاركة اردنية في بطولة الامارات الدولية لفروسية القدرة والتحمل 
• النعيمات : الاتحاد الدولي وعدنا بإنشاء صالة رياضية 
• اتحاد الجودو يشكل لجانه العاملة 
• كلمة اليوم : هل تحققت اهداف البطولة التنشيطية؟ محمد سعد الشنطي 
• البقعة يكرم فريق الشرطة السوري لكرة القدم ..اليوم 
• اتحاد الملاكمة يجتمع اليوم 
• اتحاد الريشة يضع خططه بين يدي الأميرة ثروت الحسن 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• لوب بثبات.. نحو الفوز برالي ايرلندا 
• مطالبة شتوتغارت بالتخلي عن بابل 
• أول شبكة آسيوية لتأجير الدراجات الهوائية في كاوشونغ تايوان 
• رحيم حميد مدربا للشرطة العراقي 
• استئناف مباريات الدوري العماني 
• السماح لفوبير بالتفاوض مع ريال مدريد 
• نومانسيا يتعاقد مع ثلاثة لاعبين 
• الدوري القطري : الغرافة يقسو على السيلية 
• كأس الامارات : دربي ابو ظبي الابرز في ربع النهائي 
• بوجلبان الى الخليج وطلعت ينضم الى الاهلي المصري 
• نهائي كأس مصر : انبي يتحدى طموح حرس الحدود 
• الان بي ايه : الفوز العاشر على التوالي لبوسطن سلتيكس 
• بطولة استراليا المفتوحة : سيرينا وليامس «السيدة الاولى» 
• سعي لتطوير الرياضة المدرسية في محافظة مادبا 
• الشقيقان الخوام يتقدمان بثبات ولقب المسابقة الكبرى يظفر به بركات 
• مشاركة واسعة في ختام بطولة «الحزام الاسود» للكيك والتاي بوكسينج 
• اتحاد الكراتيه يسمي الناجحين بفحص الترقية 

• فن وثقافة 

• الشعر والغناء الملتزم رسما لوحة البطولة وانتصرا لغزة في امسية «زارا اكسبو»
• قناة ابو ظبي تعرض مجموعة من افلام حسين فهمي 
• تمام الأكحل تحاضر في المتحف الوطني عن المدارس الفنية 
• ادباء اردنيون يطالبون بالتعريف بالادب العبري لكشف زيف مرجعيته 
• ايام السينما الاوروبية في الجزائر 
• دار الاوبرا المصرية تحتفل بالذكرى العشرين لتأسيسها 
• ملتقى الشعر العربي في الشارقة يدشن فعالياته بندوة عن شعر محمود درويش 
• معرض وثائقي للأرشيف الوطني الفلسطيني في الرباط 

• منوعات

• المكسيك تفرج عن ملكة جمال مرتبطة بعصابة مخدرات 
• إيفا ميندز في فيلمها الأخير: قتلت أزواجي من أجل الماس 
• ألمانيا تنتظر الفائز بالجائزة الكبرى بمبلغ 35 مليون يورو 
• افتتاح مهرجان تايوان العالمي لفن الزجاج 2009 
• مقتل ثمانية لصوص بالرصاص بعد سرقتهم محل جزارة 
• الاعداد لاطلاق تلسكوب يبحث عن كواكب شبيهة بالارض 

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة الأثنين

 2-2-2009‏




صحيفة العرب اليوم - اليوم

المحليات
الذهبي: اسهامات السياحة العلاجية في الناتج المحلي الاجمالي كبيرة 
قافلة مساعدات جديدة الى غزة 
وزير العدل يرعى حفل تكريم طلبة القانون الفائزين بمسابقة المحاكمة الصورية 
أمانة عمان تسعى الى مساواة رواتب المدراء القدامى بالجدد 
22 يوما من العدوان.. أطفال الاردن أكثر وعيا الان 
اللوزي رئيسا للجنة المالية في أمانة عمان 
البشير يشرح للنواب جهود الأردن لوقف العدوان على غزة 
احالة 2347 قضية ملكية فكرية إلى القضاء 
عمان تحتفي بشعارها الجديد يوم غد 
حل عاجل لمنع تكرار المخالفات عند اشارة التعاونية 
ابوهديب يؤكد اهمية دور البلديات في التنمية الشاملة 
مطالبات لاهالي الاغوار الجنوبية لتوفير الخدمات الاساسية في اللواء 
إنجاز مشروع تطوير مسجد أبو درويش في أيار المقبل 
الصرايرة يستقبل وفدا عسكريا امريكيا 
الحمادنة يتفقد مديرية إنقاذ وإسناد الوسط وإدارة إسعاف الدفاع المدني 
اعلان نتائج التوجيهي الجمعة أو السبت المقبل 
السفيرة الكندية تزور جمعية الجنوب للتربية الخاصة في معان 
مناقشة قانون الطاقة والمعادن لسنة 2008 
بلدية المفرق تضبط مواد غذائية فاسدةوتنذر (3) الاف محل تجاري لمخالفتهم السلامة العامة 
15 إصابة بحادثي سير 
أصحاب العمل في الغزل والنسيج يخلّون باتفاق منح الأردنيين فرق رفع الحد الادنى للأجور 
حملات تفتيشية على أصحاب العمل في تطبيق الحد الأدنى للأجور 
الوحدة الشعبية الديمقراطي يدعو اطراف الازمة الفلسطينية الى وقف حملات التصعيد 
وزارة البيئة تنتهي من اعداد الدليل الشامل للسلامة الاحيائية 
ندوة حول دعم الريادة كسياسة عامة 
استمرار استقبال طلبات المشاركة بجائزة الملك عبدالله الثاني للانجاز 
النقابات المهنية: استخدام المنتج التركي كبديل عن الاوروبي والامريكي والصهيوني 
تسجيل 12 اصابة بمرض الايدز بين الاردنيين العام الماضي 
طقس بارد نسبيا في اليومين المقبلين 
اصابة مواطن بالخطأ اثناء مطاردة الشرطة لأحد المطلوبين أمنيا 
ضبط 1849 عاملا وافدا مخالفا منذ بدء الحملة التفتيشية 
العشرات يستقبلون المهندسين العائدين من غزة في مجمع النقابات 
اختتام ندوة اللغة والترجمة بعمان الأهلية 
مؤاب للتدريب المهني يستقبل الطلبات لبرامجه التدريبية 
مشروعات طرق في المزار الجنوبي بتكلفة 365 الف دينار 
تخريج الدورة المؤهلة للعمل في البرنامج الحاسوبي ثلاثي الأبعاد 
وفاة مواطن دهسا بالزرقاء 
استراتيجية جديدة لمواجهة التهرب من دفع الزكاة و الفتاوى العشوائية
النواب يودعون دورتهم العادية بمشادة كلامية وبتهريب نصاب الجلسة 
لجنة الصداقة البرلمانية الاردنية التركية تثمن مواقف اردوغان 
لجنة العمل والتنمية النيابية تزور الهيئة التنسيقية للتكافل الاجتماعي 
انتخابات نقابة المهندسين الزراعيين في نهاية آذار المقبل

العرب والعالم
القاهرة تحث الفلسطينيين على المصالحة لاعادة الاعمار 
العراقيون يشاركون بنسبة 51 % في الانتخابات المحلية 
متكي يلتقي مشعل في طهران ويطالب برفع الحصار عن القطاع 
اوباما بدأ حواراً سرياً مع ايران وسورية 
اسرائيل تهدد برد قاس على اطلاق الصواريخ من غزة 
تقدم لائحة المالكي في انتخابات المحافظات العراقية 
العاهل السعودي يستعرض عملية السلام مع موسى وميتشل 
رئيس الوزراء القطري في فرنسا اليوم 
ثلاثة جنرالات اسرائيليين يقودون حملة لقبول المبادرة العربية..! 
شحنة مساعدات يونانية لقطاع غزة 
عباس يشترط الاعتراف بمنظمة التحرير للحوار مع حماس 
عيون الرقابة الأمريكية ترصد دبيب النمل تحت الحدود في رفح 
اشادة بريطانية المانية فرنسية بالانتخابات العراقية 
خاتمي يترشح لانتخابات الرئاسة الايرانية 
191 قتيلا في العراق الشهر الماضي 
عائلة يحيى سكاف ابننا حي يرزق واسير في اسرائيل 
جمهوركية آل مبارك كتاب يستعرض سيناريو توريث الحكم في مصر 
امريكا تحتاج لايران في مجابهة طالبان والقاعدة بافغانستان 
جنرال بريطاني: باكستان مفتاح السلام في افغانستان 
الرئيس شيخ احمد امريكا قوة داعمة للسلام في الصومال 
اوباما واثق على امكانية واشنطن ومنظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي العمل المشترك 
الجبهة الوطنية السورية تحيي موقف اردوغان في دافوس 
تباطؤ مبيعات الاغذية العضوية نتيجة الازمة المالية

الاقتصاد
نقل 1.2 مليون طن من النفط العراقي للأردن 
الترقب يسيطر على توجهات المستثمرين والبيع يتفوق على الشراء 
هيئة الأوراق تسجل أوراقا مالية وتعتمد أشخاصا طبيعيين جددا 
المواطن ضحية عدم اتفاق التأمين مع الجهات الامنية لتطبيق النقاط المروية 
14.7% نسبة تراجع عدد الشركات المسجلة خلال كانون الثاني الماضي 
مجموعة الاتصالات تربح 100.3 مليون دينار في عام 2008 
السياحة تدعم مشروع المتنزهات الوطني للعام الحالي 
الخط الحجازي يستأنف رحلاته بين عمان ودمشق الجمعة 
38 ألف فرصة عمل جديدة خلال النصف الاول من عام 2008 
حتاملة رئيسا تنفيذيا لشركة سنايا لتطوير الموارد 
خدمة رجال الاعمال تنتقل من الطائرات الى الحافلات على خط عمان - العقبة 
غرغور تعقد حملة جمع تبرعات داخلية لدعم أهالي غزة 
اسمنت الراجحي الاردن تنظم حفل عشاء لموظفيها 
جافنا تختتم لقاءات مع كبريات شركات التكنولوجيا في وادي السيليكون 
هيئة مستثمري المناطق الحرة تتبرع بسيارتي اسعاف لغزة 
صدي: على الشركات الاقليمية اعادة النظر في استراتيجيتها لتخطي الازمة العالمية 
زين تطلق حملة الشتاء السنوية 
هاني ربيع رئيسا لمجلس ادارة داركم للتمويل والاستثمار 
قلق في مواجهة ازمة تهدد العولمة في منتدى دافوس 
المكتبة الوطنية تحيل (2347) قضية ملكية فكرية إلى القضاء 
أس تي أس تفوز بالجائزة الفضية لمسابقة أفضل مواقع انترنت بالأردن 
اتفاقية بين سرت والتكنولوجيا لطرح دبلوم إدارة العقارات وتسويقها 
قوائم جديدة للشركات المسموح التعامل بأسهمها على الهامش 
الصناعيون يشيدون بالجهود الملكية في تطوير الاقتصاد الأردني 
ورشة عمل حول الانتاج الانظف في العلمية الملكية 
جمارك حدود مركز حدود جابر 
تويوتا تحافظ على افضل مبيعات السيارات في العالم 
تسريح مئة ألف موظف من سوق العمل الأمريكي في اسبوع 
مبادرات القائد والخروج عن النسق التقليدي في الإدارة 
175353 دينارا صافي ارباح الاحداثيات العقارية في 2008 
عقل رئيسا لمجلس ادارة الانماء الصناعي الجديد 
اللجنة العليا الاردنية التونسية المشتركة تلتئم في تونس الخميس المقبل 
46.4% الاستثمارات الاجنبية في بورصة عمان نهاية الشهر الماضي 
الطاقة تطلب ايضاحات من كارينا اليونانية حول آلية تخفيض سعر بيع الكهرباء

الرياضة 
محروس يقترب من تدريب الفيصلي 
الشارع الرياضي يراهن على قدرات الوحدات والفيصلي 
الارثوذكسي يؤكد سطوته على الرياضي 
مستويات متفاوتة وفارق شاسع بين الطابقين 
نادال يخطف اللقب ويحرم فيدرر من دخول التاريخ 
قطر ترغب في استضافة احدى مراحل دورة فرنسا للدراجات الهوائية 
قطار الليكرز يمضي يجتاز المحطة السابعة والثلاثون 
يوفنتوس يسقط والانتر يرفض الهدية 
برشلونة يحول تأخره الى فوز بفضل ميسي وراؤول يعادل الرقم القياسي 
اقالة مدرب منتخب ماليزيا من منصبه 
توريس ينعش امال ليفربول على حساب تشلسي 
اختبار صعب بين القادسية وكاظمة في الدوري الكويتي 
تصفية منتخبات الكراتيه الشابة الجمعة 
اتحاد الاعلام الرياضي يتسلم دعم النادي الفيصلي 
انطلاق بطولة القائد للطائر الشاطئية 
ادارة يرموك البقعة تجتمع اليوم 
29 مدربا في الدورة الآسيوية الكروية للمستوى الثالث 
ابو عابد مدربا لشباب الاردن وابو زمع مساعدا 
كرة البقعة تختتم معسكرها في سورية 
الغاء مشاركة منتخبنا في بطولة اليد الشاطئية 
اتحاد الشطرنج يحدد موعد بطولة المملكة ويشكل اللجان 
الكمار يبتعد في الصدارة 
اللقب من نصيب غانا 
الزوراء يلمح بالانسحاب بسبب مشاكل مالية 
الوداد البيضاوي الى المركز الثالث بالدوري المغربي 
لوب يحتفي باللقب والقاسمي ثامنا 
اختبار صعب بين القادسية وكاظمة في الدوري الكويتي 
اتحاد الكيك بوكسينغ يسمي مدربي المنتخبات الوطنية 
اتحاد الريشة الطائرة يكرم الحكام الناجحين 
منتخب السكواش للسيدات يشارك بالبطولة العربية 
انطلاق بطولة جونيورز الكروية 
انتخاب ادارة جديدة لهيئة شباب نحن الاردن 
مستقبل الكرة الأردنية في برنامج همس المدرجات 
منتخبنا الوطني يحتضر

الثقافة 
انتقادات حادة للمثقفين ومستوى الثقافة في العالم العربي!! 
موقع متحف الأطفال الإلكتروني يفوز بالجائزة الذهبية 
تحويل رواية سامبسون الى فيلم 
كتاب يحوي قصص أطفال فلسطين ضحايا إسرائيل 
اطلاق فنون ضد الصمت 
افتتاح فضاء المسرح الحر 
مسح السكان والصحة الأسرية في الأردن 2007 
جاليري اوبرا بمشاركة نخبة من الفنانين 
تذكرة إلى القدس في شومان 
مركز الدوحة لحرية الاعلام يدين محاصرة اذاعة تونسية 
المدى اذاعة لبث اخبار التيار الوطني الحر في لبنان 
لوس انجليس تايمز تلغي 300 وظيفة 
كامل العجلوني يحاضر في شومان

المنوعات
مهرجان شرم الشيخ السينمائي بداية العام المقبل 
300 مهاجر وصلوا الى مالطا 
لوموند بشكل جديد للتكيف مع تراجع المبيعات 
الصين تحذر ان عام 2009 هو الاصعب 
فاروق الفيشاوي.. قاتل بلا أجر! 
عـامـر الحمـود ينتهي من تصوير ليلى 
عربي.. جديد السرحان 
العلماء يعثرون على كوكب جهنمي 
افتتاح مهرجان اتجاهات عربية للموسيقى بدار الاوبرا المصرية 
الثلوج والامطار تسبب الفوضى في الصين 
الغموض يكتنف بـ فيلم محمد علي 
الفاخورة تنتهي بجمع اكثر من 300 مليون دولار للتعليم في غزة 
المخرجون الامريكيون يمنحون جائزة افضل مخرج لداني بويل 
الكلاب المستنسخة تباع بـــ 155 ألف دولار 
بريتني سبيرز تحصل على حكم ضد عربيين 
لا يوجد مسرح اردني بمعنى الكلمة انما هي محاولات 
حالة تأهب قصوى تحسبا لثورة بركان جبل اساما باليابان 
الهند تعتزم اعدام طيور بسبب انتشار انفلونزا الطيور 
الكيماويات المستخدمة بتغليف الأطعمة قد تقلل الخصوبة 
ستة اشهر وغرامة لهندي يتشبه بالنساء في دبي 
تراجع موجة الحر في استراليا والحرائق تحت السيطرة 
زوج سيرين عبد النور يحرمها من ليلى مراد 
راغب علامة في أروقة المحاكم 
تباطؤ مبيعات الاغذية العضوية نتيجة الازمة المالية 
ساشا وماليا أوباما رمز الموضة والأزياء 
كارلا بروني تمارس نفوذها بعيدا عن الاضواء 
سعر قياسي لتذاكر حفل خصص لدعم اطفال غزة في دمشق 
مادونا تفوز بـ حضانة طفليها 
مقتل 22 شخصا على الاقل في حريق بدار رعاية روسية 
مصرع 15 شخصا في حريق بحفل عيد ميلاد بالصين 
ملابس جومانا مراد تسبب لها نزلة شعبية
نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء


 3-2-2009‏




صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية ‏
• الاردن يشارك في اجتماع وزاري عربي اليوم لبحث الوضع الفلسطيني : تصريحات متضاربة بشأن قبول حماس تهدئة لعام
• الذهبي ينفي وجود اي قرار سياسي بترخيص كازينوهات
• الملك والملكة يغادران الوطن في زيارة خاصة 
• توجه لدى بعض المدارس الخاصة لرفع الاقساط العام المقبل 
• «تعليق فوري» لاجراءات ربط اقساط التأمين بالمخالفات حتى ايار المقبل 
• صاحب شركة «بورصة» يسلم «أمن الدولة» 16 كيلوغرام ذهب 
• «السياحة» تعلن حزمة اجراءات تنشيطية 
• الامير فيصل يؤدي اليمين الدستورية نائبا للملك 
• ارتفاع قليل على درجات الحرارة
• «الدفاع المدني» : حماية ممتلكات بـ 253 مليون دينار العام الماضي 
• باكستان: اختطاف مسؤول اميركي يعمل في الامم المتحدة 
• الثلوج تضرب قسما من اوروبا وتشل الحركة في بريطانيا وفرنسا 
• محتج يلقي حذاءه على رئيس الوزراء الصيني 
• القربي لـ«الدستور»: علينا أن لا نفرط في التفاؤل بادارة اوباما 
• 39 نائباً يطالبون بعدم «خصخصة» شركة البريد 
• اصابة بالتهاب الكبد الوبائي بمدرسة في عين الباشا واشتباه بـ «3» اخرى
• العيطان: الأردن أرسل اكثر من367 شاحنة مساعدات لغزة خلال أسبوعين 
• في استفتاء اجرته «الدستور‎» حول تطلعاتهم وامانيهم : أحلام الجهاد والانخراط بالمقاومة تلاحق أطفال قطاع غزة 
• عـين اللـه لا تنـام : «زين».. ثلاث سنوات وتعاني من مرض الكبد في «جنين الصفا» وبحاجة الى من يتبرع لها من كبده لانقاذ حياتها 
• الفايز يدعو لتشكيل لجنة من «الداخلية والوطني لحقوق الإنسان» لمتابعة الشكاوى والقضايا 
• ابو هديب : اربد ستكون مدينة ذكية وقطبا علميا ثقافيا وجاذبة للمستثمرين 
• تنسيق مصري - سعودي مع عباس في القاهرة لبحث التهدئة 
• القمة الافريقية تنتخب القذافي رئيسا لـ «الاتحاد» وتتضامن مع البشير 
• غزة تمثل حالة خاصة من حيث الفظائع التي ارتكبت وعدم وجود حرب حقيقية 
• انجلى فرنسوا المتطوعة في منظمة أطباء بل حدود لـ «الدستور‎» : سأوثق جرائم إسرائيل في كتاب يطبع في أوروبا ليرى المخدوعون ماذا تفعل إسرائيل 
• الدباغ: الانتخابات اظهرت ولادة قوى سياسية لا تتبنى الخطاب الديني 
• تعليق تنفيذ ربط أقساط التأمين الالزامي بالمخالفات المرورية حتى أيار المقبل 
• اقتصاديون: الفرصة سانحة لاستقطاب المزيد من الاستثمارات الأجنبية الى المملكة هذا العام 
• وزيرة السياحة تعلن اجراءات الحكومة لتنشيط السياحة في مواجهة الازمة المالية العالمية 
• «العربي الإسلامي الدولي» يعلن عن اكتمال مشروع ضمان استمرارية العمل 
• جلدة : مشاريع «خدمات إدارة الطاقة الدولية» تقدم وفقا لأسس علمية احترافية 
• دوري المحترفين ينطلق من جديد وسط صراعات «طابقية»،، 
• مشاركة واسعة في الدورة التدريبية الخاصة بالتعامل السليم مع الخيل 
• البطيخي تشارك في سباق الشرق الاوسط للسرعة 
• الدوري المحلي الاوروبي : ميلان استغل الفرصة في ايطاليا وخيخون يفاجئ اشبيلية في اسبانيا وتعثر المتصدر ومطارده في فرنسا 
• الان بي ايه : بوسطن سلتيكس يواصل سلسلة انتصاراته 

• محليات ومحافظات
• الاردن يشارك في اجتماع وزاري عربي اليوم لبحث الوضع الفلسطيني : تصريحات متضاربة بشأن قبول حماس تهدئة لعام
• العيطان: الأردن أرسل اكثر من367 شاحنة مساعدات لغزة خلال أسبوعين
• الذهبي ينفي وجود اي قرار سياسي بترخيص كازينوهات 
• في استفتاء اجرته «الدستور‎» حول تطلعاتهم وامانيهم : أحلام الجهاد والانخراط بالمقاومة تلاحق أطفال قطاع غزة 
• الملك والملكة يغادران الوطن في زيارة خاصة 
• عـين اللـه لا تنـام : «زين».. ثلاث سنوات وتعاني من مرض الكبد في «جنين الصفا» وبحاجة الى من يتبرع لها من كبده لانقاذ حياتها 
• توجه لدى بعض المدارس الخاصة لرفع الاقساط العام المقبل 
• «تعليق فوري» لاجراءات ربط اقساط التأمين بالمخالفات حتى ايار المقبل 
• صاحب شركة «بورصة» يسلم «أمن الدولة» 16 كيلوغرام ذهب 
• «السياحة» تعلن حزمة اجراءات تنشيطية 
• الفايز يدعو لتشكيل لجنة من «الداخلية والوطني لحقوق الإنسان» لمتابعة الشكاوى والقضايا 
• الامير فيصل يؤدي اليمين الدستورية نائبا للملك 
• ارتفاع قليل على درجات الحرارة 
• «الدفاع المدني» : حماية ممتلكات بـ 253 مليون دينار العام الماضي 
• ابو هديب : اربد ستكون مدينة ذكية وقطبا علميا ثقافيا وجاذبة للمستثمرين 
• لولاها لكانت لحظات الموت أقرب .. «الدستور‎» تسلط الضوء على أهمية سيارة الاسعاف وخصوصيتها على الشوارع 
• ناصر : المواطنة الصادقة هي مجموعة من الحقوق والالتزامات 
• الذهبي : لا يوجد قرار سياسي بترخيص كازينوهات 
• اصابة 5 أشخاص بحوادث مختلفة في اربد 
• «المناجم والتعدين» تطالب بتحسين رواتب العاملين في أربع شركات 
• «العمل» ترجىء اجتماع لجنة الاجور 
• 39 نائباً يطالبون بعدم «خصخصة» شركة البريد 
• اصابة بالتهاب الكبد الوبائي بمدرسة في عين الباشا واشتباه بـ «3» اخرى 
• مصدر حكومي لـ«الدستور» :التوصية بتعويض شركات الخدمات الصحية بنسبة 50% 
• «الدفاع المدني» تتعامل مع «299» حادثا خلال «24» ساعة 
• عدد خاص من «الاقصى» بمناسبة عيد ميلاد الملك 
• النعيمي : المبادرات الملكية أسهمت بجعل النظام التربوي الأول عربيا 
• توفر 410 فرص عمل في الزرقاء 
• اجتماع تنسيقي بين «الوطنية لشؤون المرأة» وممثلين لمنظمات حقوق الانسان 
• «التنمية» تنفذ برامج لتحسين مستوى معيشة المجتمعات المحلية بالرمثا 
• نصف مليون شخص استفادوا من «محطات المعرفة» 
• القاضي يفتتح مركز أمن النزهة 
• الملحق الثقافي الفرنسي يزور الجامعة 
• وفد أمريكي يزور «الأردنية» 
• اختتام اجتماعات اللجنة التوجيهية لتطوير «البرامج المتخصصة» في الجامعة الألمانية 
• البدء بتخريج الفوج الثلاثين من طلبة «اليرموك» 
• المواجدة يدعو لوضع خطة عمل تحدد مسار برامج تنظيم الأسرة في المملكة 
• اطلاق الحملة التوعوية لطلبة الجامعات حول «الايدز» 
• «الصحة» تعتزم ادخال 25 جهازا جديدا في اقسام الخداج لخفض وفيات حديثي الولادة 
• تخريج الفوج الأول من طلبة ماجستير الإدارة المتكاملة لمصادر المياه في «الأردنية» 
• الجامعة الهاشمية تحتفي بيوم الشجرة 
• الاميرة سمية تفتتح حفل مناقشة انجازات مبادرة التواصل الأردني البريطاني في تكنولوجيا المعلومات 
• امين عام «الزراعة» يلتقي وفدا ايطاليا مختصا بتربية الاسماك 
• بحث التعاون بين الأردن وقطر في مجال القضاء 
• البشير يغادر الى ايطاليا 
• الأدميرال اتاج يزور صرح الشهداء الاتراك في السلط 
• ابوغيدا يلتقي رئيس اتحاد الصيادين الايطالي 
• بحث سبل تعزيز التعاون في مجالات الطرق والاسكان مع اليمن 
• الذهبي يلتقي وزير الاشغال اليمني ويؤكد عمق ومتانة العلاقات بين البلدين 
• الأمير فيصل يرعى حفلا موسيقيا بمناسبة عيد ميلاد الملك 
• نائب الملك يستقبل قائد القوات البحرية التركية 
• كيف أشار الرسول إلى تغير اللون مع تغير الحرارة في النجوم والكون؟ 
• حق الرد : «توزيع الكهرباء المساهمة العامة» 
• تعيين 574 معلما ومعلمة في «التربية» 
• بحث تنفيذ برنامج للتبادل العلمي والثقافي بين الأردن وهنغاريا 
• 33 مفتش عمل ينهون دورة تدريبية 
• «التنمية الاجتماعية» تنتهي من أرشفة «3» ملايين وثيقة 
• الاردن يشارك في المؤتمر العالمي لتنسيق الموجات الاذاعية القصيرة 
• مزارعو وادي الاردن يبدون تذمرهم من قرار «السلطة» تخفيض كميات مياه الري 
• بحث القضايا والتحديات التي تواجه قطاع الزراعة في الزرقاء 
• «الاسلامي لبيت المقدس» يحذر من المخططات التي تنفذها سلطات الاحتلال لتهويد القدس 
• «الملكية لشؤون القدس» تصدر كتيباً عن «القدس في السياسة الاردنية» وتقريراً عن باب «المغاربة» 
• «الأعلى لشؤون الأشخاص المعوقين» ينظم ورشة حول «صعوبات التعلم» غدا 
• الكويت تؤكد دعمها المطلق للشعب الفلسطيني 
• الايراني: الأردن سخر جميع امكاناته لمساعدة الأشقاء في غزة 
• المنتدى العالمي للوسطية يستضيف سليم الحص 
• اختيار نقاط مراقبة الرادار.. هل هو عشوائي أم نتيجة دراسات مسبقة؟ 
• جمعية المركز الإسلامي تعقد دورة حول الاشراف التربوي 
• جمعية أدوم توزع اغطية على محتاجين في بصيرا 
• تفعيل التعاون بين «يونترون الكندية» وجمعية الجنوب للتربية الخاصة 
• حدائق الملكة رانيا العبدالله تحتفل بعيد ميلاد القائد 
• اجماع على تزكية اليماني رئيسا قادما لنقابة المهندسين فرع المفرق 
• مؤتمر صحافي لأمين عمان اليوم 
• صدور العدد 164 من نشرة «عين على العالم» 
• «التنمية والتشغيل» يمول 320 مشروعا انتاجيا في الكرك وفرت 422 فرصة عمل 
• «شباب كلنا الاردن» ونادي معلمي معان يحتفلان بعيد ميلاد قائد الوطن 
• «العاملين في الصناعات الغذائية» و«مصانع الخميرة» توقعان اتفاقا جماعيا لتحسين اوضاع العمال 
• استمرار التقييم للوزارات والمؤسسات المشاركة بجائزة الملك عبدالله لتميز الاداء الحكومي والشفافية 

• عربي ودولي
• تنسيق مصري - سعودي مع عباس في القاهرة لبحث التهدئة
• القمة الافريقية تنتخب القذافي رئيسا لـ «الاتحاد» وتتضامن مع البشير
• غزة تمثل حالة خاصة من حيث الفظائع التي ارتكبت وعدم وجود حرب حقيقية 
• انجلى فرنسوا المتطوعة في منظمة أطباء بل حدود لـ «الدستور‎» : سأوثق جرائم إسرائيل في كتاب يطبع في أوروبا ليرى المخدوعون ماذا تفعل إسرائيل 
• الدباغ: الانتخابات اظهرت ولادة قوى سياسية لا تتبنى الخطاب الديني 
• باكستان: اختطاف مسؤول اميركي يعمل في الامم المتحدة 
• الثلوج تضرب قسما من اوروبا وتشل الحركة في بريطانيا وفرنسا 
• محتج يلقي حذاءه على رئيس الوزراء الصيني 
• المعلم: استئناف المفاوضات مع تل ابيب رهن بنتائج الانتخابات 
• القربي لـ«الدستور»: علينا أن لا نفرط في التفاؤل بادارة اوباما 
• مقتل سبعة ايرانيين واصابة 27 جنوب العراق 
• إسرائيل ترفع حالة التأهب مع اقتراب ذكرى اغتيال مغنية 
• واشنطن تدرب الـجيش العراقي على دبابة ابرامز 
• شرطة دبي تلقي القبض على عصابة آسيوية تمارس الرذيلة 
• تقرير اخباري : العلاقة بين واشنطن وبكين بعد وصول اوباما 
• مشعل للطلبة الايرانيين: «سنحرر القدس سويا» 
• الحكومة المقالة تعتزم التصدي للفوضى الأمنية 
• «الإسلامية المسيحية» تحذر من خطورة ما تتعرض له القدس المحتلة 
• استشهاد فلسطيني برصاص قوات الاحتلال في الضفة 
• الامم المتحدة تعتزم التحقيق حول قصف مبانيها في غزة 
• بطاقة تعريف : مـنــظـمة التحـرير الفلسطــينية 
• زعيم «شاس» يدعو لهدم 100 منزل مقابل كل صاروخ 
• حماس ترفض طلب عباس الاعتراف بمنظمة التحرير كشرط للحوار 
• حماس توافق على «تهدئة» لمدة عام شريطة فتح المعابر وفك الحصار 
• الصليب الاحمر يأمل بمشاركة حماس في «عملية سلام نزيهة» 
• خطأ في الترجمة جعل خالد شيخ العقل المدبر لهجمات أيلول 
• أوباما: معظم القوات الأميركية في العراق ستعود خلال عام 
• محكمة مصرية تؤيد استمرار تصدير الغاز إلى إسرائيل 
• السجن أربع سنوات لطبيب جزائري بعد مهمة في العراق 
• لاريجاني: لن أتحاور مع الاميركيين في ميونيخ 
• البرادعي: أمام طهران من عامين إلى خمسة لتصنيع قنبلة نووية 
• افغانستان: مقتل 21 شرطيا في هجوم استهدف مركزا امنيا 
• جمعية الهلال الأحمر الفلسطيني: من عيادة صغيرة في الأردن الى طليعة المؤسسات الانسانية الفلسطينية 

• مال وإعمال
• تعليق تنفيذ ربط أقساط التأمين الالزامي بالمخالفات المرورية حتى أيار المقبل
• اقتصاديون: الفرصة سانحة لاستقطاب المزيد من الاستثمارات الأجنبية الى المملكة هذا العام 
• وزيرة السياحة تعلن اجراءات الحكومة لتنشيط السياحة في مواجهة الازمة المالية العالمية 
• «العربي الإسلامي الدولي» يعلن عن اكتمال مشروع ضمان استمرارية العمل 
• جلدة : مشاريع «خدمات إدارة الطاقة الدولية» تقدم وفقا لأسس علمية احترافية 
• «إريكسون» تحقق نتائج قوية خلال الربع الرابع 2008 
• شركات تايوان تسجل رقما قياسيا في التصميم الدولي 2008 
• تراجع غالبية بورصات الخليج لمخاوف ضعف اداء الشركات 
• الصين تطمئن الغرب بتعاونها لمواجهة الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية 
• استثمار صناعي سعودي في «مدينة الموقر» يساهم في توفير 60 فرصة عمل 
• ارتفاع ايرادات سلطة العقبة الخاصة بنسبة 40% 
• «وادي رم» تسجل أعلى رقم سياحي منذ انشاء «المحمية» 
• بورصة عمان تحافظ على استقرارها وتغلق على ارتفاع 
• الشركة المتحدة للاستثمارات المالية 
• شركة البطاقات العالمية 
• شركة الجميل للاستثمارات العامة 
• الكويت تقر مشروع قانون لمواجهة تداعيات الازمة المالية العالمية 
• قادة العالم يؤكدون ضرورة التعاون لمواجهة «الأزمة العالمية» 
• رفع توصيات اللجنة الفنية حول «تخاصية البريد» إلى «التوجيهية» لاقرارها 
• 43 مليون دولار صادرات الزرقاء والمفرق الشهر الماضي 
• «المالية» تجري مراجعة لمديونية المملكة الخارجية 
• بدء الحملة الترويجية لجائزة الملك عبدالله الثاني للعمل الحر 
• اتفاقية بين المركز الأردني للبناء المعرفي «سرت» وجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا 
• بالتعاون مع تكية أم علي موظفو مجموعة نقل يرسلون التبرعات الخاصة بعائلات غزة 
• إطلاق خدمة «مباشر الإسلامي» المتوافقة مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية 
• «ستاندرد تشارترد» يستكمل الاستحواذ على «كازينوف آسيا» 
• «إبسوس» تلتزم بمبادئ الاتفاق العالمي للأمم المتحدة 
• انخفاض جديد لانفاق المستهلكين الامريكيين 
• اسبانيا تتراجع عن خطط تأميم المنازل الواقعة على الشواطىء 
• رئيس وزراء فرنسا يعلن عن الف مشروع لتحفيز الاقتصاد 
• «اتش. اس. بي. سي» : رد الخليج على مشكلة السيولة «قوي» 
• اوباما يتوقع اشهرا «صعبة» للاقتصاد الاميركي 
• النفط يتراجع دون 41 دولارا بسبب الركود 
• استقالة جماعية لمجلس ادارة «بوبيان» الكويتي 
• انخفاض أرباح «أبوظبي الوطني» في الربع الاخير 
• بنوك «البحرين والكويت» يتوقع نموا في أرباحه العام الحالي 

• رياضة 
• دوري المحترفين ينطلق من جديد وسط صراعات «طابقية»،،
• مشاركة واسعة في الدورة التدريبية الخاصة بالتعامل السليم مع الخيل
• البطيخي تشارك في سباق الشرق الاوسط للسرعة 
• الدوري المحلي الاوروبي : ميلان استغل الفرصة في ايطاليا وخيخون يفاجئ اشبيلية في اسبانيا وتعثر المتصدر ومطارده في فرنسا 
• الان بي ايه : بوسطن سلتيكس يواصل سلسلة انتصاراته 
• سوق انتقالات نجوم الكرة : المدريدي يقدم فوبير .. هل تفشل صفقة انتقال أرشافين؟ 
• الاندية المعتكفة تعود عن تعليق مشاركتها في بطولة لبنان 
• كأس الامارات : الوحدة والشباب إلى نصف النهائي 
• كأس السعودية : الهلال والشباب في نصف النهائي اليوم 
• ايمرتون يغيب عن بلاكبيرن 
• ريال مدريد يعيد عقد اجتماعه «الشهير» 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• سكولاري ينتقد لامبارد ويطالب برفع البطاقة الحمراء عنه 
• بيكهام يشارك مع ميلان في كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي 
• تعادل سوريا وكوريا الجنوبية وديا 
• ستيلرز يحرز لقب سوبر بول 
• لاستضافة كأس «رايدر» عام 2018 : دبي وأبوظبي وقطر تدخل في منافسة ثلاثية 
• سانيول يعلن اعتزاله 
• كأس رابطة الاندية الانجليزية : الثلوج تؤجل مباراة ارسنال وكارديف 
• كلمة اليوم : صفقة مربحة محمد سعد الشنطي 
• اختتام المخيم الكشفي لمجموعة البواسل لنادي خرجا 
• الدفاع المدني وشركة وائل عواد وديا بالكرة 
• نادي الزرقاء ينظم ورشة عمل شبابية 
• بلدية اربد تنظم بطولة رياضية احتفاء بميلاد القائد 
• اتحاد البلياردو والسنوكر يقر بطولاته المحلية 
• اتحاد الريشة الطائرة يشكل لجانه المعاونة 
• «350» ألف طالب وطالبة يتنافسون للفوز بالميداليات الذهبية والفضية والبرونزية 
• نادي الشعلة ينظم بطولة القائد للملاكمة بالزرقاء 
• المجلس الأعلى للشباب يحتفل بعيد ميلاد القائد 
• الشجعان يظفر بلقب بطولة القائد للكيك بوكسينج 
• حرس الحدود بطلا لكأس مصر 
• الشهابية بطلا لكأس ميلاد القائد الكروية 
• المنتخب الجامعي للطائرة الشاطئية يتوجه الى عُمان 
• البقعة يكرم فريق الشرطة السوري لكرة القدم 
• «فنية» اتحاد الطائرة تحدد بطولات الموسم الجديد 
• «مركز سوف» يقيم حفل استقبال للهيئة الادارية الجديدة 
• حدائق الملكة رانيا العبدالله تستضيف لاعبتي المنتخب الوطني آمنة اخلاوي وآلاء براهمة 
• انتخابات ادارة شباب الحسين قد تميل الى التزكية 
• ورشة تطوير لعبة الكرة الطائرة تفتتح اليوم 
• اتحاد الملاكمة يستمع لمطالب الجهاز الفني للمنتخبات الوطنية 
• العربي يعين الكوادر التدريبية لفرق الفئات العمرية للقدم واليد 
• خوري يفتتح مركز الوحدات المجتمعي غداً 
• كفرسوم يحتفي بكرته العائدة للاضواء الأسبوع المقبل 
• كرة الكرمل تباشر تحضيراتها والطائرة تعسكر في سوريا او لبنان 

• فن وثقافة
• «‎الدستور» تحاور مدير معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب .. الأنصاري : تميزنا بزيادة عدد الناشرين العرب والمشاركة الأردنية «غنية»
• معرض الملصق «فنون ضد الصمت .. فنون ضد الحرب» في رابطة التشكيليين .. الخميس
• الفنان خالد الهبر غنى لفلسطين وجراحات غزة وعاين الهم الانساني 
• منظمات حقوقية تتضامن مع المخرج المصري خالد يوسف في دعواه ضد قناة «إيه أر تي» 
• افتتاح الملتقى الابداعي السادس للفرق المسرحية المستقلة بالاسكندرية 
• أربع فرق عالمية في مهرجان «جاز الدوحة 2009»الأسبوع المقبل 
• إبقاء تحفة فنية لتيتان للعرض العام في بريطانيا 
• مصر تحتفل بذكرى رحيل كوكب الشرق .. اليوم 
• «جسد موشوم» للفنانة العراقية بتول الفكيكي في «رؤى للفنون» .. اليوم 
• اقبال كبير على كليب «شو مشتاقلك» للفنان الاردني نديم نور 
• «صرخة غزة» أمسية شعرية في منتدى أبو نصير الثقافي 

• منوعات
• بركانان يثوران في اليابان ورماد يتساقط على طوكيو
• ثلاثون جلدة لرجل دخن على متن طائرة سعودية
• اختبارات تكشف عن فرص نجاة المريضات بسرطان الثدي 
• باحث أسترالي يربط بين العته وارتفاع الضغط 
• فيلم «تيكن» يحصد 24,6 مليون دولار في أسبوعه الأول 
• سرقة سلاحف نادرة وباهظة الثمن من متحف بسنغافورة 
• الممثلة والمغنية الامريكية أليسا ريس 


نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الخميس

 5-2-2009‏




صحيفة الرأي- اليوم

الصفحة الرئيسية ‏

الروابدة: الأردن دفع أغلى الإثمان من اجل فلسطين دون منـّة أو ادعاء
الذهبي يغادر إلى تونس اليوم لترؤس اللجنة العليا المشتركة
(الإغلاق المالي) لمشروع الديسي فـي نيسان و400 مليون دولار مساهمة الحكومة
عصابات تتولى مهمة إدارة المتسولين وحمايتهم
مصر متفائلة بتثبيت (الهدنة) وحماس تطالب بضمانات للتنفيذ
روسيا و6 دول سوفياتية سابقة تنشيء (قوات مشتركة) للرد على التهديدات الاجنبية
المالكي يدعو لائتلافات و(عدم التهميش) بمجالس المحافظات
الدانمارك ستساعد بنغلاديش فـي مواجهة تحديات تغير المناخ
البرادعي يدعو لنزع السلاح النووي وروسيا ترحب بموقف اوباما من (ستارت)
انتشار انفلونزا الطيور فـي فيتنام عقب التأخر بذبح الطيور المصابة
(طالبان) تفرج عن 30 عسكريا باكستانيا وتحرق 10 شاحنات (أطلسية)
قائد القوات الاميركية فـي كوريا الجنوبية يحذر (الشمالية) من اثارة الاستفزاز
القراصنة الصوماليون يفرجون عن السفينة الاوكرانية مقابل 2ر3 مليون دولار
الجيش السوداني يطارد المتمردين فـي (المهاجرية)
بولندا تعتزم إنهاء مهامها فـي تشاد ولبنان والجولان
(اختتام عسير) لقمة الاتحاد الافريقي بسبب مشاريع القذافـي
الفيضانات تضرب شمال شرقي أستراليا
اوباما يتلقى ضربة مع استقالة معاونيين بسبب مشاكل ضريبية
افغانستان تشكو من تدفق المتشددين من العراق
(الكبار) يرحبون بعرض أوباما الحوار مع طهران
طقس لطيف حتى السبت
أسماء الطلبة المرشحين للاستفادة من المنح والقروض والبعثات تعلن اليوم
نتائج (شتوية التوجيهي) غدا الجمعة

محليات

النواب يختتم دورته الثانية على وقع المشادات والاتهامات
مجلس الأعيان يقر عددا من القوانين
الاقراض الزراعي تقدم مليون دينار قابلة للزيادة لاشهار شركة التسويق
الامير رعد: ملتقى تطوير التعليم جزء من برنامج ريادي ينفذ في خمس مدارس
احتفال بميلاد الملك فـي شفا بدران
بدير: المستشفى الميداني باق في غزة خدمة لأهلنا طالما هناك حاجة
قرارات تسهيلات العراقيين تصدر خلال أيام
تعميم للمؤسسات لتحديد احتياجاتها في جدول التشكيلات
ورشة (مجهولي النسب) تناقش الجانبين الوقائي والتشريعي
إجراءات مشددة لحماية الثروة الحرجية في عجلون وجرش
الحكومة تتخذ مسارا تمويليا جديدا لمشروع الديسي
جوينات نائبا لامين عمان للشؤون الثقافية والزهير رئيسا للجنة القانونية
ارسال لائحة اتهام مجرمي الحرب الاسرائيليين الى الجنائية الدولية بـ (البريد المستعجل)
دراسة تشير لانخفاض وفيات الأمهات وجهود للحد من مخاطر الانجاب
لطوف : مساهمة الجمعيات في دعم غزة يعبر عن عمق التضامن العالمي
(مكافحة المخدرات) تضبط اشخاصا بحوزتهم مادة الحشيش
تواصل الاحتفالات بميلاد الملك
24 شاحنة محملة بـ 292 طنا من مواد الاغاثة الى غزة
روتاري عمان يقدم مساعدات لغزة
الغويري يدعو لدعم بلدية الزرقاء ماليا
ضبط 11سيارة مسروقة فـي اربد
تسع جامعات تتنافس للفوز بجائزة الحسن العلمية
لجنة نيابية تواصل مناقشة قانون الطاقة
(راما) موقع الكتروني متخصص بالمرأة والأسرة
وفاة نزيل في (سواقة)
الصحة لم تدرج مطاعيم جديدة الى برنامج التطعيم
مستثمرو الاسكان : شقق (سكن كريم) ستسلم في موعدها
منح طلبة مفصولين في الطفيلة التقنية (فصلا استثنائيا)
تقديم طلبات الالتحاق بالجامعات للفصل الثاني ..السبت
إجراءات أمنية احترازية خلال النتائج
نتائج التوجيهي .. غدا
الملك يهنئ سريلانكا بالعيد الوطني

عربي ودولي

حكومة فياض تطلق برنامجا بقيمة 600 مليون دولار لاعادة اعمار غزة
غول يدعو للفصل بين الارهاب والاسلام ويشدد على الوحدة الفلسطينية
عباس يجدد معارضته لاطلاق الصواريخ و يدعو لارسال قوات أوروبية لحماية الفلسطينيين
مستشفي إسرائيلي يقدم أدوية (سامة ومخدرة) للأسرى الفلسطينيين
اسرائيل تبني (البيت الابيض الازرق) فـي القدس المحتلة
المالكي يدعو لتشكيل ائتلافات فـي مجالس المحافظات
التحالف الكردستاني العراقي يحاول ابقاء الاحزاب الصغيرة ضمن ائتلافه
اوباما يستنجد بالتلفزيون بمواجهة أولى انتكاساته
فـــوز (الحبـــوبي) المتهم بارتباطـــه بالبعث يحرك النعرات ضده فـي كربلاء
صندوق الأقصى يقدم مساعدات لإغاثة قطاع غزة
برلمان زيمبابوي يؤجل مناقشة قانون حكومة الوحدة
سوريا تعتمد السفير العراقي الجديد
كوبنهاجن تستضيف مؤتمرا دوليا لمنع تهريب السلاح الى غزة
نتنياهو يتوعد باسقاط نظام حماس (المتحالف مع طهران)
مبارك يحذر من الحديث عن مرجعية جديدة للفلسطينيين
تقرير : اسرائيل دمرت مرافق مياه غزة

اقتصاد

اللجنة العليا الأردنية التونسية تلتئم بتونس اليوم
هيئة التأمين تفرض غرامات على شركتين والطعن فـي القرار وارد
طلبة قانون فـي الجامعات الرسمية يزورون هيئة الأوراق المالية
(زين) و (لوياك) توقعان اتفاقية لتأهيل وتدريب الشباب
تقرير الرأي والمحفظة الوطنية حول اداء بورصة عمان
33 مليون دينارالتداول والمؤشر ينخفض 69ر0%
ارتفاع طفيف فـي أسعار النفط بسبب التوقعات بخفض الأوبك لسقف الإنتاج
اوباما يعد بخطة انقاذ جديدة الاسبوع المقبل ويحدد رواتب مسؤولي الشركات المنقذة
قراصنة انترنت يستخدمون وسائل متعددة لابتزاز الضحية
أسواق الخليج تغلق مرتفعة مع تزايد التوقعات حيال خطط الانقاذ
4ر49 % ارتفاع مساهمة المستثمرين غير الاردنيين فـي بورصة عمان
رسالة ماجستير حول أثر تطور سوق عمان على النمو الاقتصادي
ارامكس تنال جائزة البيئة للجمعية البريطانية للشحن الدولي
مبيعات السيارات الاميركية فـي ادنى مستوياتها فـي 27 عاما
مصنع اسمنت الرشادية يحتفل بعيد الشجرة
الحريري :لبنان لم ولن يتأثر ماليا ومصرفيا بالازمة العالمية
صندوق النقد يخفض توقعات النمو فـي آسيا إلى النصف
( نت ادفانتج) تروج للاعلانات الالكترونية فـي الاردن
عريقات رئيسا لبنك ابوظبي التجاري
اختتام دورة ( الادارة الوسطى ) فـي صناعة اربد
إنتقال فرع بنك الإسكان - ضاحية الحسين الى أم أذينة
أزمة الائتمان قد تدعم بورصات السلع الخليجية
مدير الجمارك يشـارك فـي اجتمـاعين بالقاهرة
22 مليون دينار صادرات محافظة اربد فـي كانون الثاني
توزيع 14 الف شيك لدعم الكاز فـي البلقاء

رياضة 

وجه الاياب من دوري المحترفين لكرة القدم يطل.. اليوم
لماذا بن همام ؟
72 % نسبة التغيير فـي مجلس الادارة اللجنة الاولمبية تعيد هيكلتها.. الشهر الجاري
حمد يوقع على عقد تدريب المنتخب الوطني لكرة القدم رسميا.. الاحد
الحديد يترشح لعضوية المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد الاسيوي
يبحث مع وفد فيفا شؤون كرة القدم النسوية
التحاق عمال وجاسم بالجهاز الفني للمنتخب فـي انتظار قرار رسمي
المجلس الاعلى للشباب يبارك لزين فوزه بكأس الاردن
تواصل التحضيرات لاستضافة البطولة العربية لبناء الاجسام
بحث التعاون بين الاعلى للشباب ومشروع الهدف لكرة القدم
السعوديـــة تنسحــب رسميــاً من بطولة الشرق الاوسط للراليات
امانة عمان تحتفل بعيد ميلاد القائد
بيرنلي يخرج وست بروميتش من كأس انجلترا لكرة القدم
اليابان تسحق فنلندا وديا بكرة القدم
فابريجاس يسعى للعودة الى برشلونة الصيف المقبل
مالديني يرتدي قميص المنتخب الايطالي للمرة الاخيرة امام البرازيل الثلاثاء القادم
برشلونة ينوي الاستغناء عن خدمات هنري
ميلان يطارد مهاجم اوروجواي سواريز
بوسطن يحسم مباراته مع فيلادلفيا بدوري كرة السلة الأميركي بنصف ثانية
مشاركات واسعة لاتحاد الكراتيه فـي بطولات عربية واسيوية ودولية
اتحاد التايكواندو يعيد تشكيل لجانه
إيران ترفض منح تأشيرات دخول للفريق الأميركي للريشة الطائرة
اتحاد الكراتيه يجري قرعة تصفية منتخبي الناشئين والشباب
الارثوذكسي (أ) يتغلب على شباب الاردن ويواصل صدارته لسلة النساء
رابطة اللاعبين الدوليين تقيم ادائها وعمل لجانها
عمومية الاتحاد العربي للبلياردو والسنوكر تنعقد فـي عمـــــــــان
تشكيل لجنة لتحويل أندية كرة القــــدم إلى شركـــــات
السوري محروس يقود كرة الفيصلي رسميا

أبواب

الأحلام بين الرؤية و الاضغاث
رسائل القرصنة ..ابتزاز باختلاف مسمياتها
الستائــر المنزليـــة لوحـــات فنيـــة
النباتـــات والعنايــــة بهـــــا
الكَسَلُ في حياتنا . . !
لمظهر جذاب وأنوثة طاغية.. تجنّبي الأخطاء اليومية الشائعة!
ماستر سين
المليجي والتمثيل من كتاب مفتوح
أوباما يستخدم الانترنت كجيش شعبي للتعبئة
(النمر الوردي) فـي مصر الأسبوع القادم
مكافأة لمواليد جدد بأسماء قديمة
أردنية تفوز بجائزة فـي أدب العشق
البيئة تزيد تجاعيد الوجه
امريكي يشوه زوجته على الانترنت
زووم إن - سامح المحاريق
الحزام أمان حتى فـي السرعة المنخفضة
موسيقى التراث بين التجديد والتقديس
(باناسونيك) تسرح 15 ألفا
لاعب النرد - محمود درويش

ثقافة وفنون

محاضرة وتوقيع فـي (الفيحاء) لكتاب (أزمة الرأسمالية)
الروائي غرايبة يحاضر حول تجربته الإبداعية (أوراق معبد الكُتبا) وهاجس الإبداع عند الأنباط
مهرجان الفيلم التسجيلي لبلدان المتوسط فـي تونس
(غزة .. رام الله) مسرحية فلسطينية تعرض اليوم فـي عمان
الجامعة الهاشمية تنظم ندوة (عقد من العطاء والنمو)
تقاطعات التقليدي والحداثي فـي الثقافة الفلسطينية
توقيع (عـنـدمـا تشيخ الـذئـاب)
(ثيربانتيس) يعلن عن فعالياته المقبلة
التشكيلي جلال عريقات : أسلوب الفنان بصمته
جوينات نائبا لمدير المدينة للشؤون الثقافية فـي الأمانة
الاستراتيجية الوطنية الأردنية لكبار السن
عدد خاص من مجلة الشرطة فـي عيد ميلاد جلالة الملك

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## theghost_khkh

احب نوع هذه المواضيع
اتمني المزيد   و   شكرا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الرأي الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة


 6-2-2009‏[/COLOR]




الصفحة الرئيسية ‏:

الملك والملكة يعودان إلى أرض الوطن
الذهبي: الأردن يرفض بشدة الممارسات الإسرائيلية ضد الفلسطينيين ويسعى لتحقيق سلام عادل وشامل
(التيار الوطني) يدين محاولة لجنة مجابهة التطبيع التفريق بين مكونات الدولة والوطن
تنشرها (الرأي) على موقعها الالكتروني .. نتائج الثانوية فـي التاسعة من صباح اليوم وسط إجراءات أمنية
حماس : الإفراج عن (شاليط) لم يعد شرطاً إسرائيليا لرفع الحصار
كلينتون (مد يدها) إلى المسلمين خـلال زيـارتـهـا انـدونـيـسـيـا
استقالة وزير المالية الأفغاني استعدادا لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة
بايدن يعرض نهج سياسة خارجية أميركية (مختلفة) فـي مؤتمر ميونخ غدا
الجيش السيريلانكي يضيق الخناق على متمردي التأميل
مقتل 30 باكستانيا بهجوم انتحاري قرب مسجد للشيعة
توجيه الاتهام رسميا إلى 5 سودانيين بقتل دبلوماسي أميركي
نجاد للقوى الكبرى : تعلموا كيف تخاطبون الشعوب باحترام
اليونان : تركيا لن تنضم للاتحاد الأوروبي ما دامـت تـحـتـل قـبرص
الإفراج عن سفينة شحن مليئة بالأسلحة بعد أربعة اشتر من الاحتجاز فـي الصومال
(قائمة المالكي) تحقق فوزا ساحقا بانتخابات المحافظات
بكين تدعو بيونغ يانغ إلى عدم تأجيج التوتر فـي شبه الجزيرة
(فاعل خير) مجهول يوزع المال فـي وسط نيويورك
العثور على دبلوماسي أميركي ميتا فـي إثيوبيا
مون يحض العالم على مكافحة الاحتباس الحراري
رشق السفير الإسرائيلي فـي السويد بحذاء
طقس لطيف اليوم وغدا ..وارتفاع للحرارة الأحد
البشير يشارك بالاجتماع الوزاري حول إصلاح مجلس الأمن فـي روما
(صفقات بنك المال) ترفع التداول إلى 64 مليون دينار
إعلان أسماء 17531 طالبا وطالبة مستفيدين من صناديق دعم التعليم الجامعي

محليات :

الملك يهنئ بالعيد الوطني لنيوزيلندا وجرينادا
الأردن وتونس يوقعان 16 اتفاقية ومذكرة تفاهم.. اليوم
24 شاحنة تحمل 242 طناً من مادة الإغاثة إلى غزة
إعادة سلحفاة بحرية إلى العقبة
نتائج الثانوية فـي التاسعة من صباح اليوم
(التيار الوطني النيابية) تدين بيان لجنة مجابهة التطبيع : مواقف الأردن لا يتجرأ على إنكارها إلا جاحد
افتتاح وحدة مركز سيدة السلام للعلاج الطبيعي فـي عنجرة
وزير الصحة يتفقد مبنى عيادات اربد ومستشفى اليرموك
أصحاب شاحنات مبردة يدعون لاعتصام الأسبوع المقبل
40 طالبا عدد المتسربين من المدارس فـي (اربد الثالثة)
اختتام دورة الحق فـي الحصول على المعلومات
اختتام برنامج التوعية المرورية فـي (بني كنانة)
بحث التعاون البلدي مع اليابان
استحداث مجلس خدمات مشترك فـي جرش
طائرة للملكية تحول مسارها لإسعاف مسافرة
متحف السيارات يتبرع لغزة
تواصل الاحتفالات بميلاد الملك
رئيس مجلس النواب يتلقى رسالة من نظيره اللبناني
(نيكود) تنفذ بناء باستخدام أكياس الرمل فـي الجواسرة
مذكرة تفاهم لتفعيل دور مكتب شكاوى المرأة فـي مجابهة العنف
وفاة طفل جراء حادث دهس : السائق لاذ بالفرار وشكوى حول التعامل الصحي

عربي ودولي :

السفن الحربية الإسرائيلية تمنع (الإخوة اللبنانية) من دخول غزة وتقتاده إلى ميناء أسدود
إسرائيل تصر على حصار غزة وترفض فتح المعابر دون (شاليط)
14 ألف منزل و99 مبنى حكوميا ومؤسسات أهلية تعرضت لأضرار جراء العدوان الإسرائيلي على غزة
باراك يدعو خلال مؤتمر هرتسيليا إلى اتفاق إسرائيلي فلسطيني يستند إلى المبادرة السعودية
(العمل) يرفض الانضمام لحكومة يشارك فيها ليبرمان ..ونتنياهو يعده بوزارة (مهمة)
إسرائيل تغتال ناشطا من (سرايا القدس) وتعتقل 3 فلسطينيين فـي الضفة
لائحة المالكي تتصدر الفوز فـي بغداد والمحافظات الجنوبية
فوز المالكي بالانتخابات إيذانا بالابتعـاد عن الهوية الدينية
مصر تمنع مسؤولا فـي حماس من إدخال أكثر من 10 ملايين دولار إلى غزة
واشنطن : ميتشل يعمل على (الترتيبات المقبلة) للسلام فـي الشرق الأوسط
تقديرات مصرية بتبادل أسرى بين حماس وإسرائيل خلال شهر
تنافس محموم داخل مجلس النواب العراقي للفوز بمنصب الرئيس
15 قتيلا فـي هجوم انتحاري بمطعم فـي خانقين
حفريات إسرائيلية جديدة تهدد المسجد الأقصى
كلينتون وبلير يبحثان الوضع فـي الشرق الأوسط
استطلاع : الحرب على غزة عززت شعبية حماس

اقتصاد :

صفقة على أسهم كابيتال بنك ترفع تداول بورصة عمان إلى 64 مليون دينار
أسواق الخليج تنهي تعاملات الأسبوع على تراجع باستثناء القطرية
الطلب على الذهب فـي الشرق الأوسط قوي وسيظل من السلع المرغوبة فـي أوقات التباطؤ الاقتصادي
(الإحصاءات) تطلق مشروع المدخلات والمخرجات الاقتصادية
النفط مستقر قرب 40 دولارا بعد نمو المخزونات الأميركية
أصحاب المهن والحرف يعقدون لقاء فـي (تجارة الزرقاء)
5ر238 مليون دولار أرباح بنك عودة العام الماضي
تحويل مسار طائرة للملكية الأردنية لإسعاف مسافرة

رياضة :

عودة ظافرة فـي انطلاق إياب دوري المحترفين لكرة القدم.. ومباراتان اليوم
الأمير فيصل رئيسا لهيئة مديري الأردنية لرياضة السيارات
العقبة يواجه الأرينا والكلية يلاقي الحسين فـي انطلاق إياب سلة الممتاز (ب)
إيقاف الحكم الدولي المساعد عادل حتى نهاية الموسم الكروي
فوزان عريضان للأرثوذكسي والرياضي فـي سلة الناشئات
وفد (فيفا) يلتقي المنتخب النسوي لكرة القدم
عوامل الإثارة حاضرة فـي تصفيات البطولة الأسيوية لكرة القدم
اللجنة العليا لتقييم الإستراتيجية الوطنية للشباب تناقش الخطة الأولية
افتتاح المعسكر التدريبي لحكام كرة اليد
وتواصل دورة المدربين
إبداع فرنسي.. وخيبة عربية في بطولة العالم لكرة اليد
الدراج البلجيكي نولف وجد ميتا داخل غرفته فـي طواف قطر الدولي
جولة كروية في الملاعب الأوروبية
بيبي: والدة البرتغالي رونالدو تحلم بوجوده مع ريال مدريد
عودة بالاك وفرينجز لألمانيا خلال مواجهة النرويج
52 نقطة (تريبل دوبل) للعملاق جيمس نجم كليفلاند كافالييرز بدوري السلة الأميركي
انتر ميلان يفكر بالتعاقد مع تيفيز
إقالة البرازيلي فييرا من تدريب المنتخب العراقي
بانوتشي يعتذر عن رفضه الجلوس احتياطيا
ارسنال قد يشرك ارشافين ضد توتنهام
هيئة إدارية لنادي الباعج بالتزكية
فحص الترقية للتايكواندو.. اليوم
الجبور يشارك فـي اجتماع الاتحاد الآسيوي للريشة الطائرة
الفلسطيني العتال يعلن جاهزية منتخب بلاده لكأس التحدي
اتحاد اليد يشكل وفده لبطولة النساء الدولية بالجزائر
اختتام المرحلة الثانية لدورة حكام كرة القدم للمستجدين
اتحاد السلة يشكل اللجنة الفنية للمنتخبات الوطنية
تصفية الناشئين والشباب وفئة 21 للكراتيه .. اليوم
منتخب الناشئين لكرة القدم يخوض لقاءات تحضيرية

أبواب :

دفء الملابس والعلاقات في سوق اليمنية
الحد من السعرات الحرارية.. قد يكون مفيداً
أنا والمطر
الأسدان الخاسران
حاتم صالح: لم يشجعني أحد على القراءة
فيلم (بنيامين بتون) .. الحياة في الزمن العكسي
مشاهير الفن و الإعلام .. عازفون عن الزواج
الأميركية إيفا: أقتل جميع أزواجي وأسرق المجوهرات
ملابس جومانا مراد تسبب لها نزلة شعبية
عمل تلفزيوني عن العدوان الإسرائيلي على قطاع غزة
التحقق من وفاة أكبر مجرمي الحرب النازيين في القاهرة
جوجل تطلق برنامجا لتعقب مستخدمي الهاتف المحمول
متحجرات أطول أفعى في العالم تبلغ 13 مترا
أميركية عمرها 4 أعوام تموت داخل غسالة
أوباما زهرة هولندية
علماء يعثرون على أدلة مبكرة لحياة الحيوان
أصالة وعبده .. في (تفرقنا سنين)
المخرج الأردني ألنتشه ينال جائزة غويا للسينما الاسبانية
ماذا نطبخ اليوم؟

ملحق الثقافة :

منسق احتفالية الكرك النوايسة: درسنا التجارب السابقة وسنأخذ بإيجابياتها
نُصب ميشع.. اللغة والتاريخ وحدود الامتداد
الباحث الأردني الزعبي: الفكر العربي الإسلامي لم يستثمر نفسه
البروليتاري الجميل
الواقعية بوصفها نسقاً فنياً
أبو الهيلمان
(صهيل المسافات) .. منظور سرديّ ذاتيّ
(مكتبة هتلر الخاصة) .. خريطة عقلية للعالم
رسالة من طفل فلسطيني ميّت إلى جندي إسرائيلي (حي)
(الجورنيكا): ملحمة الشكل وثورة المضمون
الموسيقا وثقافة المجتمع
سر الماء
قصيدة غزة
رسالة إلى شاعر
أسماء وأسماء
مهمة النقد
قوس مؤاب
الكرك مدينة ثقافية.. مهمّة التنوير
حدث في مثل هذا اليوم
الكرك مدينة الثقافة
نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين ‘ الدستور ‘ الأردنية الصادرة اليوم السبت



 21-2-2009‏




صحيفة الدستور اليوم

الصفحة الرئيسية :‏

الملك يعود الى ارض الوطن بعد جولة شملت السعودية والبحرين
نتنياهو بعد تكليفه : ايران على رأس تحدياتنا
الغاء زيارة كوشنير للسعودية 
«الزراعة» تدعو المزارعين لاتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة 
عثمان : السودان يحجز أراضي للاستثمار الاردني حتى نهاية 2009 
الحكومة ترفع حصتها في مشروع «الديسي» الى 400 مليون دولار 
«الاحوال المدنية» : رسائل قصيرة لاعلام المواطن بانجاز جواز سفره 
2,3 مليار دينار ايرادات ضريبتي الدخل والمبيعات 2008 
البدء بتنفيذ استراتيجية اصلاح «مراكز التأهيل»
ترجيح التعديل الاول على حكومة الذهبي اليوم 
الحياني يشيد بالتعليمات الخاصة بدخول العراقيين 
اعلان الاسماء الاضافية لمستفيدي صندوق دعم الطالب الجامعي منتصف الاسبوع 
الطيبي يحاضر في منتدى «‎الدستور» غدا 
تعليمات جديدة لنقل عينات المختبرات داخل المملكة 
إقرار تعليمات «القائمة السوداء» للشركات غير الملتزمة بقانون العمل 
ضبط باعة متجولين في اربد ينقلون 250 كغم لحوم تالفة لبيعها للمواطنين
«الامن العام» تحتفل بعيد ميلاد قائد الوطن 
ابناء البادية الشمالية يحتفلون بالعيد العاشر لتولي الملك سلطاته الدستورية 
طالبة طب متفوقة لا تجد منحة دراسية لتغطية رسومها 
الخمايسة يستعيض بقدميه عن ذراعيه ويطوع المستحيل 
تخصيص ريع معرض أجهزة ومستلزمات طب الأسنان لصالح غزة 
حماس تنفي تحميل كيري رسالة الى الرئيس الاميركي 
باكستان : 30 قتيلا في هجوم استهدف جنازة شيعية 
الحموري : المعابر حول القدس مثل الحدود الدولية مع الاردن ومصر 
كلينتون تدعو كوريا الشمالية للعودة الى الحوار 
سقوط 3 قتلى في هجمات غرب بغداد
انخفاض اسعار الخضار والفواكه 
«الطاقة» تتفاوض مع «كارينا» اليونانية لتنفيذ عطاء محطة توليد «الكمشة» 
الحلايقة : خسائر البنوك المحلية بسبب الازمة المالية محدودة 
بورصة عمان تتخلى عن الحاجز النفسي الاسبوع الماضي 
الذهب يتجاوز 1000 دولار في السوق الامريكية 
الفيصلي والوحدات .. التكهن صعب 
الرياضي يحصد فوزه الثالث ويثبت الأرثوذكسي في المركز الرابع 
حمدان : 18 مليون دينار ميزانية الاتحادات الرياضية لعام 2009 
العابورة وبشارات الى نهائي الجائزة الكبرى والراشد سادسا في الفئة الوسطى 
منتخبنا الشاب في مجموعة سهلة والناشئون في مهمة صعبة 

محليات ومحافظات

الملك يعود الى ارض الوطن بعد جولة شملت السعودية والبحرين
«الامن العام» تحتفل بعيد ميلاد قائد الوطن
ابناء البادية الشمالية يحتفلون بالعيد العاشر لتولي الملك سلطاته الدستورية 
طالبة طب متفوقة لا تجد منحة دراسية لتغطية رسومها 
الخمايسة يستعيض بقدميه عن ذراعيه ويطوع المستحيل 
تخصيص ريع معرض أجهزة ومستلزمات طب الأسنان لصالح غزة 
ندوة مرورية في عجلون توصي بتغليظ العقوبة على المخالفين 
«الإخاء الوطني النيابية» تزور الدفاع المدني 
«الزراعة» تدعو المزارعين لاتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة 
عثمان : السودان يحجز أراضي للاستثمار الاردني حتى نهاية 2009 
الحكومة ترفع حصتها في مشروع «الديسي» الى 400 مليون دولار 
«الاحوال المدنية» : رسائل قصيرة لاعلام المواطن بانجاز جواز سفره 
2,3 مليار دينار ايرادات ضريبتي الدخل والمبيعات 2008 
البدء بتنفيذ استراتيجية اصلاح «مراكز التأهيل» 
ترجيح التعديل الاول على حكومة الذهبي اليوم 
الحياني يشيد بالتعليمات الخاصة بدخول العراقيين 
وزير العدل : الحكومة كانت تتوقع تأجيل تسليم «ابوقتادة» 
اعلان الاسماء الاضافية لمستفيدي صندوق دعم الطالب الجامعي منتصف الاسبوع 
الطيبي يحاضر في منتدى «‎الدستور» غدا 
اختتام ورشة تدريبية حول «تطبيق القوانين البيئية» 
عبد النور : هطول الأمطار الاخيرة له فائدة عالية ومباشرة على الموسم الزراعي 
اغلاق باب الترشيح لانتخابات «المحامين» وفتحه «للأطباء» و«المهندسين الزراعيين» 
«الأمانة» تنظم ندوة طبية لطلبة مدرسة براعم ماركا 
تسجيل جمعية خيرية جديدة في لواء بصيرا 
دورة لمنتسبي القضاء العسكري الفلسطيني اول الشهر المقبل 
رئيس جامعة آل البيت : خطة استراتيجية لجذب مزيد من الطلبة العرب والخليجيين 
جرادات يتفقد عدداً من مدارس الأغوار الشمالية 
«التطوير الحضري» تعرض قطع اراض بالقويسمة للبيع بالمزاد 
ورشة عمل متخصصة حول «ادارة الهالونات واجهزة الاطفاء» 
انتخاب برلمان مدرسي في «راسون الثانوية للبنات» 
تعليمات جديدة لنقل عينات المختبرات داخل المملكة 
إنشاء مدينة حرفية في كفرنجة بنصف مليون دينار 
إقرار تعليمات «القائمة السوداء» للشركات غير الملتزمة بقانون العمل 
حفريات بمشروع سكني في ابو نصير تتسبب بانهيارات وتشقق بالشارع 
امين عام «المنتدى العالمي للوسطية» يشارك بمؤتمر في لبنان 
ضبط باعة متجولين في اربد ينقلون 250 كغم لحوم تالفة لبيعها للمواطنين 
الحكومة ترفع حصتها في مشروع «الديسي» الى 400 مليون دولار 
وفد «العموم البريطاني» يطلع على المرافق الاثرية والتاريخية للبترا 
ورشة عمل في عجلون حول «المراكز الشبابية» 
«مؤتة» تنظم يوما طبيا مجانيا في بلدة الطيبة 
«مياه جرش» تعالج مشكلة تسرب مياه خارجة عن المواصفة 
الفايز يشكل لجنة للاحتفالات بيوم المرور العالمي واسبوع المرور العربي 
«المستشفى الميداني الاردني» في غزة يستقبل 12500 مراجع 
مؤتمر صحفي لرئيس المجلس الاعلى لشؤون المعوقين الاثنين 
مرض السكري يهدد أكثر من 30 % من الاردنيين ممن تزيد أعمارهم عن 25 سنة 
الباحثون عن الكنوز يكشفون اسرارهم الدفينة لـ «‎الدستور» .. الخريشا : يجب وقف إجازة الكتاب الذي يتضمن المزاعم بترجمة اشارات الدفائن والكنوز لأنه غير صحيح 
مدارس المعارف تحتفل بعيد ميلاد القائد 
مسيرة لطلبة «نموذجية الأردنية» احتفاء بعيد ميلاد القائد 
اختتام دورة أصدقاء الشرطة في «تربية الرمثا» 
«مكافحة المخدرات» في منتدى البقعة 
وفد من «أيتام معان» يزور قصر رغدان العامر 
«تنمية» ماركا تقدم معونات متكررة لـ «2098» حالة 
الطلبة الوافدون في «الأردنية» يحتفلون بعيد ميلاد الملك 
وفد من مدارس الحصاد التربوي يزور «الدستور‎» 
ورشة عمل في حدائق الملكة رانيا العبدالله 
السفير الاماراتي يلتقي وزير المالية 
أوراق من الماضي 

عربي ودولي

حماس تنفي تحميل كيري رسالة الى الرئيس الاميركي
نتنياهو بعد تكليفه : ايران على رأس تحدياتنا
باكستان : 30 قتيلا في هجوم استهدف جنازة شيعية 
الحموري : المعابر حول القدس مثل الحدود الدولية مع الاردن ومصر 
كلينتون تدعو كوريا الشمالية للعودة الى الحوار 
سقوط 3 قتلى في هجمات غرب بغداد 
بلعين .. قرية فلسطينية تمثل رمزا للمقاومة الشعبية ضد الجدار 
الرئيس السوداني يقود جنازة الطيب صالح 
الغاء زيارة كوشنير للسعودية 
الكبد الوبائي يفتك بـ 29 في الهند و«حمى الضنك» تقتل 18 بماليزيا 
مصرع طاقم طائرة أوكرانية احترقت في مطار الاقصر 
زلزال متوسط القوة يضرب كشمير وانباء عن ضحايا 
بلجيكا تطالب بمحاكمة رئيس تشاد السابق حبري 
الأمم المتحدة تدعو لمساندة الرئيس الصومالي الجديد 
مدغشقر : قوات الامن تستعيد وزارات من المعارضة 
«الصحة العالمية» : 80 الفا اصيبوا بالكوليرا في زيمبابوي 
بعد تنصيبه رسميا مديرا لـ «سي آي إيه» : بانيتا يعد بمخابرات «مستقلة» 
طهران : لا نواجه مشكلة في نقص اليورانيوم 
أميركا تطالب «الطاقة الذرية» ببحث «نووي» سوريا مطلع آذار 
متكي : حريصون على تطوير العلاقة مع الامارات 
ولي العهد السعودي يعود الى نيويورك لاجراء فحوص طبية 
كوسوفو : روسيا قد تعترف باستقلال الاقليم قبل صربيا 
استنفار دولي لوقف التدهور الامني في افغانستان 
موسكو : نحرص على تشغيل «بوشهر» النووية الايرانية في المواعيد المحددة 
الحكومة الائتلافية في لاتفيا على حافة الانهيار 
وزير الداخلية الايطالي وظف لديه مهاجرين غير شرعيين 
اصابة صحفي بالرصاص في نيبال 
قرغيزستان تبلغ اميركا قرارها اغلاق قاعدتها الجوية 
«الاسلامي العراقي» يتهم العليان بـ «التردي والهبوط» 
البشير في القاهرة لمحادثات حول دارفور و«الجنائية الدولية» غدا 
تكليف نتنياهو بتشكيل الحكومة الاسرائيلية الجديدة 
المغرب : دعم البحرين في موقفها حول السيادة 
تظاهرة في المنامة للمطالبة باطلاق سراح معارضين موقوفين 
مصر توقف محادثات اقتصادية مع إسرائيل وتسحب وفدها 
استجواب اولمرت مجددا في قضايا فساد مالي 
اسرائيل تؤجل النظر في قضية 28 منزلا بـ «الشيخ جراح» 
بحثا عن الزمن الجميل : مقاهي بغداد .. العراقيون يستعينون بها للتغلب على كابوس الاحتلال والعنف 
روجر ميدلتون الخبير الاستراتيجي البريطاني في الشؤون الافريقية : الاضرار بالصيادين الصوماليين بسبب عمليات الصيد الاجنبية ادى الى تنامي القرصنة 
حديث على هامش ندوة .. الشقاقي لـ « الدستور » : نتائج الانتخابات الاسرائيلية ستعزز التوجهات الفلسطينية للتركيز على الاوضاع الداخلية واجراء اصلاحات 
ميتشيل يؤكد الالتزام بتفوق اسرائيل النوعي في المنطقة 
نساء اليمن يقبلن على الترشح للانتخابات البرلمانية المرتقبة 

مال وإعمال :

انخفاض اسعار الخضار والفواكه
«الطاقة» تتفاوض مع «كارينا» اليونانية لتنفيذ عطاء محطة توليد «الكمشة»
الحلايقة : خسائر البنوك المحلية بسبب الازمة المالية محدودة 
بورصة عمان تتخلى عن الحاجز النفسي الاسبوع الماضي 
الذهب يتجاوز 1000 دولار في السوق الامريكية 
ارتفاع الين والدولار بسبب المخاوف الاقتصادية ومشاكل البنوك 
روسيا تتحرك ببطء كبير في مواجهة الازمة الاقتصادية 
سنغافورة تدعو لاستمرار الانفتاح المالي 
لجنة تجارية عراقية فرنسية تعقد جلسة بعد توقف لاكثر من عشرين عاما 
ميركل تؤكد الحاجة للاستثمار الثقافي 
«أوبل» بحاجة لـ 3,3 مليار يورو 
«أنجلو أمريكان» تشطب 9 آلاف وظيفة جديدة 
نصف مليون هندي فقدوا وظائفهم مؤخرا 
بريطانيا تدعو دولا فقيرة لقمة مجموعة العشرين 
«الكهرباء الوطنية» تستثمر قدراتها داخليا وخارجيا لتحقيق عوائد مالية 
2,3 مليار دينار ايرادات ضريبتي الدخل والمبيعات المحصلة خلال العام الماضي 
وزراء اسيويون يبحثون غدا مشروعا مشتركا لمقايضة العملات 
مع تفاقم التوقعات الاقتصادية : تراجع النفط دون 38 دولارا 
رغم الازمة المالية : توسيع الاتحاد الأوروبي حقق نجاحا اقتصاديا 
الحكومة تشتري 125 ألف طن شعير لتعزيز مخزونها الاستراتيجي 

رياضة :

الفيصلي والوحدات .. التكهن صعب
الرياضي يحصد فوزه الثالث ويثبت الأرثوذكسي في المركز الرابع
حمدان : 18 مليون دينار ميزانية الاتحادات الرياضية لعام 2009 
العابورة وبشارات الى نهائي الجائزة الكبرى والراشد سادسا في الفئة الوسطى 
منتخبنا الشاب في مجموعة سهلة والناشئون في مهمة صعبة 
شباب الأردن والبقعة .. واقع متشابه 
برشلونة في «دربي» كتالونيا امام اسبانيول واليونايتد يتطلع للتحليق بعيدا 
وفاة بطلة أولمبية بولندية شابة 
غاري نيفيل يمدد عقده مع اليونايتد 
هال سيتي يفتقد جهود بولارد 
ادواردو يبتعد عن ارسنال مجددا 
يوتا جاز يلحق ببوسطن الهزيمة الثانية عشرة 
كأس ولي العهد السعودي : الهلال والنصر في قمة نصف النهائي 
الدوري السوري : سقوط مثير للاتحاد والكرامة وامية 
ماسا يحقق اسرع زمن في تجارب حلبة البحرين 
رازانو تنهي مغامرة كانيبي وتبلغ النهائي وروديك ودل بوترو يواصلان المشوار 
بوزنان وكوبنهاغن يفلتان من الخسارة وسقوط مرسيليا وفيورنتينا وتوتنهام 
المفكرة العالمية 
سولانو قائد منتخب بيرو يتعرض للجفاف 
مستقبل تيفيز مع اليونايتد في مهب الريح 
تشيفانتون يغيب عن اشبيلية 
الاستغناء عن 400 عامل في استاد كأس العالم 
قطيشات يحصل على الحزام الأسود في التايكواندو 
اختتام دورة قائدات كشافة بصيرا 
العربي يوقف الشبول لنهاية الموسم الكروي الحالي 
البقعة يبدأ تحضيراته لبطولة ميلاد القائد الدولية للملاكمة 
كلمة اليوم : المباراة من خلال زاويتين محمد سعد الشنطي 
انطلاق فعاليات جائزة الملك عبدالله الثاني للياقة البدنية في «تربية الكرك» 
مديرية شباب البلقاء تحتفل بعيد الشجرة 
تواصل منافسات بطولة القائد الكروية 
وفد كرة اليد النرويجي يزور اللجنة الأولمبية 
ورشة العاملين بمراكز الامير علي للواعدين تقام اليوم 
المنشية وسد السلطاني تتقاسمان ضاحية ذكور «تربية الكرك» 
تواصل بطولة اتحاد الشركات بكرة القدم الشاطئية 
انتخاب ادارة نادي الرياضة الخاصة في مادبا بالتزكية 
مشاركة قياسية ببطولة «الاردن اولا» للتايكواندو 
اندية الدرجة الثانية تطالب برفع العقوبات الادارية والمالية عن اللاعبين والاداريين ،، 
حمد يلتقي الجهاز التدريبي لمنتخبنا الوطني بالكرة اليوم 
تحطيم «9» أرقام للفئات في بطولة ميلاد القائد الشتوية للسباحة 
قفازات منتخبنا تؤكد جاهزيتها .. ولاعبونا يطمحون الى تحقيق الانجاز 
السلط يلتقي الصداقة اللبناني بالبطولة الاسيوية لكرة اليد .. اليوم 
عوض راغب خارج قائمة الوحدات الآسيوية 
الشبول مديرا لفريق الفيصلي 
طاقم حكام ليبي 
«ذهاب» الدور نصف النهائي لبطولة كأس الأردن لكرة القدم .. اليوم .. بهـدف الاقتـراب 

فن وثقافة :

اوركسترا عمان السمفوني تأسر الحضور بمعزوفات لموتسارت ولرودريغو
«تحت الرماد» .. فيلم تسجيلي يضع المثقف العراقي امام مسؤولياته التاريخية
انتخابات اتحاد كتاب الانترنت العرب الرقمية في نيسان القادم 
«القيم الثقافية في القصة القصيرة» كتاب جديد للدكتور شوكت درويش 
جامعة الزرقاء تشارك في اجتماع المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد العربي للمكتبات والمعلومات 
مركز شباب جرش ينظم مسابقات ثقافيةُ 
اكتشاف لقى وأوان فخارية عمرها 75 الف عام في اليمن 
المخرج كوستا غافراس ينتقد السياسة الاوروبية في مجال الهجرة 
جان داية .. لكم جبرانكم ولي جبراني .. مع خمسين نصا مجهولا 
إبراهيم المعلم ينال جائزة المتوسط للإبداع الثقافي والإعلامي 
افتتاح الدورة التأهيلية العامة في علم المكتبات والمعلومات الأردنية 
باحثة اسبانية تفوز بجائزة عبدالعزيز سعود البابطين العالمية 

منوعات :

وسائل الاعلام تتوقع الكشف عن تفاصيل مثيرة حول طلاق مادونا
«سلامدوغ مليونير» موعود بالمجد في حفل الاوسكار .. غدا
أبو بكر سالم وحسن البلام يشاركان الرويشد ألبومه الجديد «تمنى» 
بطاقة بريدية في بلجيكا تستغرق 83 عاما لتصل إلى المرسل إليه 
دراسة : بعد المسافات يقوي العلاقات العاطفية 

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة

 6-3-2009‏



• الصفحة الرئيسية :‏

• الملك يتلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من الرئيس المصري
• 4 شهداء بينهم سائق جرافة هاجم دورية شرطة وحافلة بالقدس
• الذهبي : قادرون على إدارة الأزمة الاقتصادية
• مباحثات اردنية عراقية لتسوية القضايا المالية العالقة 
• مسرب خاص لكبار الزوار على مداخل العقبة 
• الخرطوم : «مساومات» غربية مقابل سحب مذكرة اعتقال البشير 
• 18 دينارا غرام الذهب محليا 
• رفسنجاني يبحث مع السيستاني الخلافات بين القوى العراقية الموالية لإيران 
• حفرة تتسبب بانهيار شارع في السلط
• «التمييز» تخفض للنصف أحكام 3 متهمين بقضية حماس 
• حريق يأتي على 700 طن صوف صخري في مصنع بالزرقاء 
• المعاني : لا زيادة على الرسوم الجامعية 
• ارتفاع على درجات الحرارة اليوم وغدا 
• مقتل 6 من الشرطة بانفجار قنبلة في إقليم الانجوش الروسي 
• فرنسا تعتقل رجلا بشأن تهديدات بقتل ساركوزي 
• «القاعدة» تعزز حضورها في اليمن بعد تقويضه في السعودية
• الأميرة غيداء طلال تفتتح التوسعة الجديدة في مركز الحسين للسرطان 
• الأمير الحسن يحذر من مخططات عزل المدينة المقدسة عن محيطها العربي 
• جودة يبحث مع فيلتمان وشابيرو جهود إحلال السلام في المنطقة 
• الفايز : ارتفاع نسبة الإصابة بالأمراض الباطنية المزمنة يستدعي إعادة النظر بالإستراتيجية الطبية 
• المعاني : ملفات التعليم العالي كبيرة وعالقة ويجب إن تعالج بشكل متكامل 
• المقدسيون يواصلون «حرب الجرافات» ضد قوات الاحتلال 
• البشير يهاجم «الاستعمار الجديد» ويرفض كل صنوف «الإذلال والهيمنة» 
• واشنطن : باكستان «مشكلة أكبر» من أفغانستان 
• «مفخخة» تقتل 12 عراقيا وتصيب 60 جنوب بغداد 
• أوباما يخطط لتعزيز قوات الأمن التابعة للرئيس عباس 
• «المشاريع الاقتصادية» تقدم منحا مالية لتطوير سبع شركات صناعية 
• الرقم القياسي لأسهم بورصة عمان يسترد حاجز الـ «2600» نقطة 
• وزير الصناعة والتجارة يفتتح سوق الزرقاء الثاني 
• 18 دينارا غرام الذهب عيار 21 والليرة الرشادي 130 دينارا 
• النفط يتراجع مقتربا من 44 دولارا 
• مباراتان في الأسبوع «14» لدوري المحترفين بكرة القدم اليوم : الوحدات والفيصلي .. مواجهة ممتعة 
• عضيبات يفتتح فعاليات البرنامج التدريبي «مبادئ المواطنة الحقة» 
• العربي يحسم موقعة شباب الحسين 
• برشلونة وبلباو إلى النهائي وخسارة قاسية للانتر وخروج بايرن ميونيخ وليون والباريسي 
• تصفيات كأس اسيا 2011 : فوز ثمين للكويت على استراليا 

• محليات ومحافظات

• الملك يتلقى اتصالا هاتفيا من الرئيس المصري 
• 4 شهداء بينهم سائق جرافة هاجم دورية شرطة وحافلة بالقدس
• الأميرة غيداء طلال تفتتح التوسعة الجديدة في مركز الحسين للسرطان
• الذهبي : قادرون على إدارة الأزمة الاقتصادية 
• الأمير الحسن يحذر من مخططات عزل المدينة المقدسة عن محيطها العربي 
• جودة يبحث مع فيلتمان وشابيرو جهود إحلال السلام في المنطقة 
• الفايز : ارتفاع نسبة الإصابة بالأمراض الباطنية المزمنة يستدعي إعادة النظر بالإستراتيجية الطبية 
• المعاني : ملفات التعليم العالي كبيرة وعالقة ويجب إن تعالج بشكل متكامل 
• المصري : تذليل العقبات التي تعيق عمل المزارعين وتؤثر على إنتاجيتهم 
• مباحثات أردنية عراقية لتسوية القضايا المالية العالقة 
• مسرب خاص لكبار الزوار على مداخل العقبة 
• الخرطوم : «مساومات» غربية مقابل سحب مذكرة اعتقال البشير 
• 18 دينارا غرام الذهب محليا 
• حفرة تتسبب بانهيار شارع في السلط 
• «التمييز» تخفض للنصف أحكام 3 متهمين بقضية حماس 
• حريق يأتي على 700 طن صوف صخري في مصنع بالزرقاء 
• المعاني : لا زيادة على الرسوم الجامعية 
• لفتـات : علي عمر فريج 
• رجال من التاريخ الإسلامي «160» : أبيّ بن كعب بن قيس أبو المنذر رضي الله عنه (20) 
• من إسرار البيان القرآني : كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا 
• «الدستور» تلتقي المفتي بدائرة الإفتاء .. سلمان : اختلاط الرجال بالنساء في الحفلات والمناسبات حرام شرعا 
• ارتفاع على درجات الحرارة اليوم وغدا 
• «ضيف الجمعة» مع الدكتور عمر الرفاعي أمين عام وزارة الخارجية الأسبق : قلبي مع الشعر وعقلي مع السياسة 
• اختتام دورة الصحافة الشاملة لمتدربين عراقيين في «بترا» 
• اختتام دورة تدريبية في المركز الوطني للبحث والإرشاد الزراعي لموظفين عراقيين 
• ألمجالي يؤكد ضرورة شمول وسائط النقل العام بمواصفات عالية 
• مجلس الأمة يشارك في المؤتمر الـ «15» للاتحاد البرلماني العربي بمسقط 
• ورشة تثقيفية في الكرك حول الفكر التنويري لرسالة عمان 
• وزير العمل يلتقي سفيري سيرلانكا وبلجيكا 
• «الأمانة» تطلق مشروع تحسين الوضع البيئي والصحي لرياض الأطفال 
• الحمادنة يكرم عددا من ضباط وضباط صف الدفاع المدني 
• أبو قديس يباشر عمله رئيسا لـ «الطفيلة التقنية» 
• أبو عرابي يباشر عمله رئيسا لـ «اليرموك» ويتفقد انتخابات مجلس الطلبة 
• الأردن يشارك في المؤتمر الدولي للمجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية بالقاهرة 
• الاحتفال في العقبة بوضع حجر الأساس لثلاث مدارس جديدة والإعلان عن تحديث 13 أخرى 
• إطلاق شبكة الإعلاميين العرب للحد من الكوارث 
• وفد برلماني يشارك باجتماعات الجمعية البرلمانية الاورومتوسطية في القاهرة 
• مائدة مستديرة غدا حول مشروع قانون إيجار العقار الجديد 
• النائب النوافلة يدعو لدعم السودان والرئيس البشير 
• مفتي كوسوفو يحاضر في «آل البيت» 
• وزير التعليم العالي يلتقي وفدا من «اليونسكو» والسفير الاسترالي والملحقين الثقافيين العرب 
• «الغزل والنسيج» تتيح للعمالة الوافدة الانتساب للنقابة رغم مخالفتها قانون العمل 
• إغلاق مطعمين في السلط لاستخدامهما «التيتانيوم» 
• تشريح جثة في اربد 
• إرجاء النظر بمطالب العاملين في قطاع التعليم الخاص 
• «الآثار» تنفي تعرض أسوار قلعة الكرك لانهيارات 
• ديوان تفسير القوانين يصدر قرارا حول قانون تنظيم النقل العام ضمن حدود «الأمانة» 
• إغلاق السوق الشعبية في طبربور لعدم التزام أصحاب البسطات بالشروط الصحية 
• انطلاق حملة الابتسامة التاسعة في مستشفى «التوتنجي» بسحاب اليوم 
• إصابة 12 شخصا بحوادث مختلفة في اربد 
• الاختلاف على آلية الفرز يؤجل إعلان نتائج انتخابات شعب «المهندسين» 
• المعايطة : لا موقف مسبقا للحكومة من النقابات 
• العيطان يبرز الدور الأردني بعمليات الإغاثة المستمرة إلى الأهل في غزة 
• اربيحات يدعو للتركيز على أدب الأطفال وتقديم أغنية وطنية راقية 

• عربي ودولي :

• المقدسيون يواصلون «حرب الجرافات» ضد قوات الاحتلال
• البشير يهاجم «الاستعمار الجديد» ويرفض كل صنوف «الاذلال والهيمنة»
• واشنطن : باكستان «مشكلة أكبر» من أفغانستان 
• «مفخخة» تقتل 12 عراقيا وتصيب 60 جنوب بغداد 
• أوباما يخطط لتعزيز قوات الأمن التابعة للرئيس عباس 
• الاتحاد الإفريقي يدعو لوقف الإجراءات ضد البشير 
• رفسنجاني يبحث مع السيستاني الخلافات بين القوى العراقية الموالية لإيران 
• مقتل 6 من الشرطة بانفجار قنبلة في إقليم الانجوش الروسي 
• مقتل 20 بمعركة بين عصابات مخدرات في سجن مكسيكي 
• شافيز يؤمم وحدة تابعة لشركة أغذية أمريكية عملاقة 
• فرنسا تعتقل رجلا بشأن تهديدات بقتل ساركوزي 
• «القاعدة» تعزز حضورها في اليمن بعد تقويضه في السعودية 
• موسكو ترحب بقرار «الأطلسي» استئناف الروابط 
• الجيش الكولومبي يعلن مقتل أبرز قيادية في «فارك» 
• إعدام أميركي اسود في عيد ميلاده الـ «38» 
• إقالة وزير الثقافة الألباني لتورطه في فضيحة جنسية 
• قرغيزستان : قرار إغلاق القاعدة الأمريكية نهائي 
• قراصنة صوماليون يفرجون عن سفينة مصرية 
• جوبا : توقيف البشير يعني «اندلاع حروب أهلية مستقبلية» 
• كلينتون تقترح عقد مؤتمر إقليمي حول أفغانستان 
• مؤسسة ألقذافي تنتقد التعديل الوزاري في ليبيا 
• لندن مستعدة لبدء اتصالات مباشرة مع حزب الله 
• مؤسسة بحثية أمريكية توصي واشنطن بسياسة ردع طهران 
• كيري : الأسد مستعد لاستئناف مباحثات السلام مع إسرائيل 
• «هآرتس» : اتصالات بين إسرائيل وتركيا لإنهاء الأزمة 
• فياض يدعو لتحرك أوروبي ودولي لوقف الاستيطان ورفع الحصار 
• إسرائيل تعرقل صرف رواتب موظفي غزة 

• مال وإعمال :

• «المشاريع الاقتصادية» تقدم منحا مالية لتطوير سبع شركات صناعية
• الرقم القياسي لأسهم بورصة عمان يسترد حاجز الـ «2600» نقطة
• وزير الصناعة والتجارة يفتتح سوق الزرقاء الثاني 
• 18 دينارا غرام الذهب عيار 21 والليرة الرشادي 130 دينارا 
• النفط يتراجع مقتربا من 44 دولارا 
• اليمن تتسلم 8 طلبات جديدة للاستثمار النفطي 
• أبو غيدا يؤكد ضرورة تشغيل عدة مسارب جمركية على منافذ العقبة الحدودية 
• صندوق النقد يحث لبنان على توخي الحذر بشأن أسعار الفائدة 
• الصين تتمسك بالنمو المستهدف 
• «أعمار دبي» تدرس الفاء مشروعات 
• «المركزي الأوروبي» يخفض الفائدة غالى مستوى قياسي 
• الاتحاد الأوروبي يجري مشاورات حول أزمة صناعة السيارات 
• بريطانيا تدعو لاجتماع تحضيري لقمة العشرين 
• «جنرال موتورز» تلوح باحتمال اللجوء إلى التصفية 
• استقالة الرئيس التنفيذي لـ «الاتصالات الفلسطينية» 
• اختتام أعمال مؤتمر الأزمة المالية على الاقتصاد الوطني 
• بحث سبل اقامة مشروعات استثمارية إماراتية في الأردن 

• رياضة :

• مباراتان في الأسبوع «14» لدوري المحترفين بكرة القدم اليوم : الوحدات والفيصلي .. مواجهة ممتعة
• عضيبات يفتتح فعاليات البرنامج التدريبي «مبادئ المواطنة الحقة»
• العربي يحسم موقعة شباب الحسين 
• برشلونة وبلباو إلى النهائي وخسارة قاسية للانتر وخروج بايرن ميونيخ وليون والباريسي 
• تصفيات كأس أسيا 2011 : فوز ثمين للكويت على استراليا 
• زهنغ ودولكو إلى ربع نهائي دورة مونتيري التنسية 
• انتخابات الزمالك في أيار المقبل 
• بطولة لاختراق الضاحية : غياب بيكيلي وديبابا وسيهين 
• ميلان يهزم السد في مهرجان اعتزال راشد 
• ألان بي إيه : بوسطن وكليفلاند أول المتأهلين إلى «البلاي أوف» 
• لقاء ملبورن لألعاب القوى : سيطرة استرالية واسافا بأول أول في سباق 100 م 
• دوري إبطال أسيا : آمال متباينة للفرق الإماراتية وسعي لتكرار انجاز العين 
• الفورمولا واحد : الونسو ورينو متفائلان قبيل انطلاق الموسم 
• الجاهلي يريد استعادة هيبته في الدوري المصري 
• المحرق يفلت من الخسارة في الدوري البحريني 
• الدوري العراقي : مواجهة ملتهبة بين الجوية والشرطة 
• الدوري الإماراتي : قمة الجزيرة والأهلي تخطف الانضواء 
• رونالدو عاد إلى الملاعب بعد غياب أكثر من عام 
• استعدادا لانتخابات ريال مدريد : بيريز يلتزم الصمت وسط ضجيج أنصاره 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• الدوري المحلي الأوروبي : مان . يونايتد يغرد خارج السرب وبايرن ميونيخ يريد الخروج من الأزمة 
• الحراحشة : نقف على مسافة واحدة من الأندية .. والهدف مصلحة الوطن 
• السيد : نسعى لبناء منتخب قوي بكرة الصالات وهدفنا بلوغ كأس العالم 
• مهرجان مولد الرسول الأعظم للكراتيه اليوم 
• الاتحاد الرياضي لـ «الدرك» يناقش سياسته العامة 
• فريق مفوضية العقبة ينظم لقاء بالكيك بوكسينج.. اليوم 
• بطولة الطائرة الشاطئية للمدارس الخاصة اليوم 
• تصفية منتخب الجودو اليوم 
• كفرسوم يكرم فريقه الكروي الليلة 
• منتخب الناشئين يتفوق على السعودية بالكرة 
• منتخب السكواش يضم «7» لاعبين من مدينة الحسن 
• اتحاد الريشة الطائرة ينظم لقاءً خاصا للحكام 
• اتحاد القوى يعتمد «زمن فئة النساء» المؤهل للمشاركة بالضاحية العالمية 
• طاقم ماليزي لادارة لقاء الوحدات وموهان الهندي 
• في افتتاح دوري الشباب بالكرة فوز للحسين وتعادل الوحدات واليرموك 
• اتحاد الرمثا وشباب الأردن .. نقاط على كف عفريت 
• إدارة الوحدات تزور وفد فريق الكويت 

• فن وثقافة :

• الظاهرة الإنسانية : العقل والوجـود
• فرضية مغايرة لباختين : تعدد الأصوات في الخطاب المسرحي
• الشعر الجاهلي واللغة العربية : كيف تكونت اللغة العربية واتحدت لهجاتها؟ 
• محمد عدنان البخيت .. حارس التاريخ والذاكرة الجمعية 
• الطيب صالح ومشهد استثنائي في أدب التفاعل الحضاري 
• لنهتف للوردة .. سلاماً أيتها الحمراء كلون الدم الفلسطيني موسى حوامدة 
• غـــزة : عبد الرحيم جداية ہ 
• قريباً من الموت نقطف ورد الحداد إلى غزة الشهداء 

• منوعات :

• مايكل جاكسون قد يعلن الخميس عودته إلى الغناء
• وفاة الفنانة اللبنانية سلوى القطريب
• حلل ذات مظهر جديد للسيدات الصيف المقبل 
• السجن ثلاثة شهور لرجل ضرب تلميذا في حافلة عامة بسنغافورة 
• مغنية أوبرا تردع المراهقين في نيوزيلندا عن ارتكاب أعمال تخريب 
• مطالب في ألمانيا بتشديد قوانين بيع المشروبات الكحولية للشباب 
• كارلا بروني تريد طفلا وربما تتبنى 
• مجلة «اسكواير» تختار الأمير تشارلز «أكثر رجال العالم أناقة» 


نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين ‘ الدستور ‘ الأردنية الصادرة اليوم السبت


 7-3-2009‏



• الصفحة الرئيسية :‏

• القدس تتعرض لأخطر مراحل التهويد منذ احتلالها
• مع العدد : ملحق خاص بالانجازات الملكية في الصحة والتعليم
• درجات الحرارة إلى ارتفاع 
• قرار بمعالجة المواطنين المؤمنين صحيا في مناطقهم 
• مدير عام هيئة تنظيم قطاع النقل لـ «الدستور» : شطب 441 واسطة نقل ضمن قرار التحديث الاستبدالي 
• «العمل» تدرس تحويل الاشراف على مكاتب ومديريات التشغيل لشركة خاصة 
• المغرب تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع ايران 
• موريتانيا تغلق السفارة الاسرائيلية 
• أعلى معدل للبطالة في اميركا خلال 25 عاما
• 111 مليونا عدد الأسهم المتداولة في البورصة الاسبوع الماضي 
• قادة الاحزاب يرفضون الاستقواء بـ «الخارج» لبحث قضايا الوطن 
• الافراج عن متهمين بـ «قضية حماس» لانقضاء فترة عقوبتهما 
• الوضع المائي الحالي أبعد شبح الجفاف عن المملكة 
• تنقلات في «الخارجية» نهاية الشهر الحالي 
• استقالة سياسي ألماني مشتبه بصلته في فضيحة صور فاضحة لأطفال 
• واشنطن تدعو بيونغ يانغ للتخلي عن اطلاق الصاروخ الجديد
• وفد برئاسة المجالي للمشاركة باعمال المؤتمر «15» للاتحاد البرلماني العربي 
• وزير الصحة يفتتح فعاليات حملة «الابتسامة» في مستشفى التوتنجي 
• عربيات يعلن تمسك "الجماعة" بالدستور وحمارنة يستهجن اللجوء للقوى الأجنبية : «الاسلاميون» يخرجون من لعبة الديمقراطية ويدخلون مربع «المحرمات» 
• التدخين داخل وسائط النقل العام مشكلة تسبب الاذى للمواطنين 
• «تربية الرصيفة» تحتفل بالاعياد الوطنية 
• رفيق الحسيني لـ « الدستور » : سنتوجه للمحاكم الدولية لانقاذ القدس 
• السلطات الموريتانية تغلق سفارة اسرائيل في نواكشوط 
• أزمات الاحتلال تخلف جيشا من الأرامل والمشردات في العراق 
• موفدان اميركيان في بيروت : الحوار مع سوريا ليس مكافأة 
• اسلام اباد لا تستبعد تدخلا خارجيا في هجوم لاهور 
• انخفاض أسعار الخضار والفواكه بعد ارتفاع الكميات الموردة الى السوق 
• 111 مليون سهم تم تداولها في بورصة عمان الاسبوع الماضي 
• محافظة عجلون تشهد حركة تنزه وسياحة كبيرة بعد أمطار الخير 
• حوار مفتوح مع معامل البلاط بهدف الارتقاء بصناعة الاسمنت في جرش 
• فرص مواتية أمام شركات الاتصالات العربية للتوسـع فـي الخارج 
• الفيصلي يتخطى الوحدات ويؤجج الصراع على اللقب 
• بصيرا والدرك يتقاسمان المراكز الأولى في تصفية الجودو 
• شباب الاردن يطوي عناد اتحاد الرمثا بثلاثية 
• منتخباتنا الوطنية للمصارعة تنهي اليوم اخر التحضيرات الفنية 
• القطري ناصر العطية يتصدر مراحل اليوم الأول من رالي الكويت الدولي 

• محليات ومحافظات

• وفد برئاسة المجالي للمشاركة باعمال المؤتمر «15» للاتحاد البرلماني العربي
• وزير الصحة يفتتح فعاليات حملة «الابتسامة» في مستشفى التوتنجي
• عربيات يعلن تمسك "الجماعة" بالدستور وحمارنة يستهجن اللجوء للقوى الأجنبية : «الاسلاميون» يخرجون من لعبة الديمقراطية ويدخلون مربع «المحرمات» 
• التدخين داخل وسائط النقل العام مشكلة تسبب الاذى للمواطنين 
• «تربية الرصيفة» تحتفل بالاعياد الوطنية 
• مع العدد : ملحق خاص بالانجازات الملكية في الصحة والتعليم 
• درجات الحرارة إلى ارتفاع 
• قرار بمعالجة المواطنين المؤمنين صحيا في مناطقهم 
• مدير عام هيئة تنظيم قطاع النقل لـ «الدستور» : شطب 441 واسطة نقل ضمن قرار التحديث الاستبدالي 
• «العمل» تدرس تحويل الاشراف على مكاتب ومديريات التشغيل لشركة خاصة 
• 111 مليونا عدد الأسهم المتداولة في البورصة الاسبوع الماضي 
• قادة الاحزاب يرفضون الاستقواء بـ «الخارج» لبحث قضايا الوطن 
• الافراج عن متهمين بـ «قضية حماس» لانقضاء فترة عقوبتهما 
• الوضع المائي الحالي أبعد شبح الجفاف عن المملكة 
• تنقلات في «الخارجية» نهاية الشهر الحالي 
• اربيحات يرعى انطلاق فعاليات مهرجان البرتقال الأول في طبقة فحل 
• افتتاح المؤتمر الخامس «للمؤسسات العربية لحقوق الانسان» غدا 
• «الأنروا» تخصص 212 مليون دولار لرعاية اللاجئين الفلسطينيين صحيا 
• ورشة توعوية بمجال الرعاية الوالدية في اربد 
• التحاق 650 متدربا ومتدربة بمراكز التدريب المهني في الشمال 
• «ديوان الخدمة» يعلن عن توفر دورات تدريبية لموظفي الحكومة 
• ندوة تربوية حول برنامج تعليمي دولي لتعزيز المعرفة والمهارات 
• «التربية» تخصص 13500 دينار لخطة النهوض الوطني بعجلون 
• رد الجبهة الاردنية الموحدة على تصريحات نائب الامين العام لجبهة العمل الاسلامي 
• «جايكا» تنفذ مشروع ادماج صحة وتمكين المرأة في الجنوب 
• %55 من موازنة بلدية بصيرا رواتب للموظفين 
• تمديد انتداب 19 قاضيا لثلاثة اشهر 
• بلاغ رئيس الوزراء بضرورة التعاون مع ديوان المظالم يهب له القوة والهيبة 
• «العمل» تتجه لاحالة الاشراف على مكاتب ومديريات التشغيل الى شركة خاصة قريبا 
• إصابة «8» بحادث سير في كفريوبا 
• «الوطني للتدريب» ينظم برنامجا لاعداد القيادات الادارية 
• «العمل الاسلامي» ينظم اعتصاما اليوم استنكارا للاساءات الصهيونية للانبياء وتهويد القدس 
• برنامج مساء الخير الاذاعي يستضيف وزير تطوير القطاع العام السابق 
• «العالمي للوسطية» يستنكر مذكرة اعتقال «الجنائية الدولية» بحق الرئيس البشير 
• «أمن الدولة» تمهل 28 متهما «10» ايام لتسليم أنفسهم 
• وضع مدانين بهتك العرض تحت اشراف مراقب السلوك بعد ثبوت تخلفهما العقلي 
• «هيومن رايتس» تناشد المانحين الدوليين وقف الحصار الاسرائيلي على غزة 
• «العدل العليا» تلغي قرارين لـ «التربية» ألغيا تعيين معلمتين 
• «الاعلى للمعوقين» يقدم خدمات لـ «5400» في مختلف المجالات 
• «نهر الاردن» تنفذ مشروعات تنموية بمحافظة عجلون 
• الصحة تشهد نهضة شاملة في عهد عبدالله الثاني : الاردن في مقدمة دول المنطقة في مجال الرعاية الصحية 
• العقبة .. واقع صحي متنامْ تعززه توجيهات ملكية لتقديم افضل الخدمات لسكان المحافظة وضيوفها 
• الاهتمام الملكي بالتعليم في العقبة .. يدفع القطاع ليكون احد مرتكزات التطوير فـي «الخاصة» 
• انشاء مستشفى الاميرة سلمى وتوسعة «النديم» وبناء خمسة مراكز صحية .. انجازات القطاع الصحي في مادبا 
• القطاع الصحي في عجلون .. ازدياد ملحوظ في عدد المراكز والاجهزة والكوادر البشرية المؤهلة 
• الاسرة التربوية في مادبا تحظى بنصيبها من المبادرات والمكارم الملكية 
• في عهد الملك .. ثمانية ملايين دينار كلفة انشاء 5 مدارس واضافات صفية ومرافق في عجلون 
• خدمات الرعاية الصحية تغطي جميع بلدات وقرى وتجمعات محافظة الطفيلة 
• جامعة الطفيلة التقنية .. هدية القائد لابناء المحافظة لتفعيل الحراك التعليمي والثقافي والاقتصادي 
• القطاع الصحي في الكرك .. نقلة نوعية اثرت ايجابا على الخدمات الطبية المقدمة للاهالي 
• مكارم ومبادرات ملكية متواصلة تسهم في تطوير التعليم في محافظة الكرك والويتها 
• مستشفيان و27 مركزا صحيا لخدمة أهالي بلدات وقرى محافظة معان 
• «معان» تحظى بنصيب وافر من مبادرات الملك للاسرة التربوية 
• مستشفى جديد في الزرقاء بسعة 450 سريرا وتحديث «القديم» .. نتاج زيارات الملك الى المحافظة 
• المفرق .. عشر سنوات من التطور لتقديم خدمات صحية مميزة لاهالي المحافظة 
• الزرقاء .. مدارس جديدة واخرى قيد الانشاء هدفها تحسين الواقع التعليمي في المحافظة 
• القطاع الصحي في اربد .. اهتمام ملكي يرفع كفاءة الخدمات العلاجية المقدمة لابناء المحافظة 
• التعليم العالي في الاردن .. قفزات كبيرة جعلت منه قبلة الطلاب في الوطن العربي والعالم 
• مشاريع صحية طموحة في البلقاء تترجم الرؤية الملكية لتطوير الخدمات المقدمة للمواطنين 
• البلقاء .. مبادرات ملكية لرعاية العديد من المدارس وتحفيز الطلبة والمعلمين على مزيد من العطاء والانجاز 
• زيارات الملك الى جرش تنقل واقع مدارسها الى حال أفضل 
• توسعة مستشفى جرش هيأت المناخ المناسب لتقديم الخدمة الطبية الفضلى لاهالي المحافظة 
• توسـع فـي قطاع التعليم فـي اربد ومبادرات ملكية متتالية هدفها «بيئة تعليمية سليمة» 
• رغم تفعيل النظام الخاص بمستشفى الامير حمزة إلا ان الضبابية ما تزال تلف مصير فشل او نجاح التجربة 
• ابو خديجة : خطة انتشار متطورة في العديد من الدول العربية تشمل انشاء مستشفيات ومراكز متخصصة 
• «الصحة» تطور وتعزز قدرات المختبرات بنوعيها السريرية والصحة العامة 
• «الصحة» تضع خطة وطنية شاملة لمكافحة مرض السل في الاردن 
• « مدرستي » مبادرة شاملة لتحديث وتطوير المدارس الحكومية 
• «التربية والتعليم» تشهد مجموعة من المبادرات والانجازات التي تجعلها من المؤسسات الرائدة عربيا وعالميا 
• «بناة الغد» تزور «‎الدستور» 
• فن الفسيفساء من اقدم الفنون التصويرية التي اشتهرت في الاردن 
• «حكمت السلامة المرورية» تستضيف مندوبي الصحافة والاعلام 
• مجموعة طلابية من جائزة الحسن تزور شرطة البلقاء 
• هيئة ادارية جديدة «للوسط الاسلامي» فرع السلط 
• مجلس محلي امن حطين يناقش قضايا المواطنين 
• «الملكية للتوعية الصحية» تنظم يوما مفتوحا في «عمان الأهلية» 

• عربي ودولي

• القدس تتعرض لأخطر مراحل التهويد منذ احتلالها
• رفيق الحسيني لـ « الدستور » : سنتوجه للمحاكم الدولية لانقاذ القدس
• السلطات الموريتانية تغلق سفارة اسرائيل في نواكشوط 
• أزمات الاحتلال تخلف جيشا من الأرامل والمشردات في العراق 
• موفدان اميركيان في بيروت : الحوار مع سوريا ليس مكافأة 
• اسلام اباد لا تستبعد تدخلا خارجيا في هجوم لاهور 
• المغرب تقطع علاقاتها الدبلوماسية مع ايران 
• موريتانيا تغلق السفارة الاسرائيلية 
• أعلى معدل للبطالة في اميركا خلال 25 عاما 
• مقتل 3 ونزوح الآلاف بسبب الفيضانات في انجولا 
• رأس أوباما «يشتعل شيبا» بعد 6 أسابيع في البيت الأبيض 
• إيطاليا تنعش خطة لبناء أكبر جسر معلق في العالم 
• زلزال يهز ملبورن ثاني أكبر مدينة استرالية 
• علماء يزيلون جينات قد تكون مسببة للسرطان من خلايا جذعية 
• الانترنت سلاح يستخدم لنشر «التشدد» في آسيا 
• استقالة سياسي ألماني مشتبه بصلته في فضيحة صور فاضحة لأطفال 
• واشنطن تدعو بيونغ يانغ للتخلي عن اطلاق الصاروخ الجديد 
• مقتل قبطي في مواجهات شمال القاهرة 
• اسكاوكروفت يحذر من مخاطر الانتشار النووي 
• أمريكا تتوقع اتفاقا مع طاجيكستان حول نقل الامدادات لافغانستان 
• اصابة رئيس وزراء زيمبابوي ومقتل زوجته في حادث سيارة 
• اطلاق سراح رجل اعتقل بشأن تهديدات بقتل ساركوزي 
• اعتقال قاضْ أمر بالافراج عن احد مقربي تشانغيراي 
• المانيا تبحث قانونا جديدا لمكافحة «الارهاب» وسط خلاف حول جدواه 
• مالي تعلن وفاة ناشط من «القاعدة» معتقل لديها 
• انفجار في أثينا بسبب «تفخيخ» سيارة رجل أعمال 
• انقرة : 375 قتيلا وجريحا خسائر «العمال الكردستاني» منذ تشرين الاول 
• الرئيس الموريتاني المخلوع يتوجه الى ليبيا 
• عسكريون صينيون يطالبون ببناء حاملات طائرات 
• تركيا : توجيه الاتهام لصحفي في قضية الانقلاب ضد الحكومة 
• قرغيزستان تقر رحيل حلفاء واشنطن من القاعدة العسكرية 
• تظاهرة في غزة تضامنا مع البشير 
• البشير يعد بمواصلة عملية السلام في دارفور وتنظيم انتخابات نزيهة 
• أبو الغيط : محاولات ايران للوقيعة بين مصر والسعودية فشلت 
• رجل دين ايراني يطالب بإعدام مجرمي الحرب الاسرائيليين 
• ميليباند : لندن سمحت باجراء اتصالات مع حزب الله 
• مقرب من السيستاني : أرقام مهولة ومخيفة من الفساد الإداري 
• المالكي يدعو للمصالحة مع حلفاء صدام 
• التعهدات بالمساعدات «السخية جدا» للفلسطينيين تثير الشكوك 
• سياسيون اسرائيليون : تل ابيب مقبلة على مرحلة صعبة مع ادارة اوباما 
• مستوطنو متاتياهو الشرقية يدنسون القرآن ويحرقونه في بلعين 
• مؤسسة القدس الدولية : اربعة اهداف وراء مخطط الاحتلال فـي القدس 
• حقيقة ما يجري بحيّ البستان فـي المدينة المقدسة 
• قانون الملكية الزوجية المشتركة في تونس : العلاقة الزوجية بين الاستثمار «العاطفي» وطغيان المادة 
• كتاب جديد يدعو أوباما للعمل مع قوى فاعلة مثل الصين لتحقيق السلام 
• الكوفية الفلسطينية رمز النضال والهوية.. يتهددها خطر التسليع 
• كيري يدعو الدول العربية إلى الضغط على حماس ماليا وسياسيا

• مال وإعمال 

• انخفاض أسعار الخضار والفواكه بعد ارتفاع الكميات الموردة الى السوق
• 111 مليون سهم تم تداولها في بورصة عمان الاسبوع الماضي
• محافظة عجلون تشهد حركة تنزه وسياحة كبيرة بعد أمطار الخير 
• حوار مفتوح مع معامل البلاط بهدف الارتقاء بصناعة الاسمنت في جرش 
• فرص مواتية أمام شركات الاتصالات العربية للتوسـع فـي الخارج 
• براون : اتفاق جديد «صديق للبيئة» ينشط الاقتصاد العالمي 
• صندوق النقد : اقتصاد لبنان اظهر مرونة 
• امريكا تخسر 651 الف وظيفة في شباط 
• الاسواق تتراجع مجددا في آسيا والوضع مستقر في اوروبا 
• أوروبا تدعو للوضوح في خطط «جنرال موتورز» 
• «المرشدون العرب» تدرس أسعار خدمات الخلوي في العالم العربيّ 
• بدعم من القطاعات الرئيسة .. سوق مسقط تواصل الصعود 
• انخفاض الأسهم الصينية متأثرة بـ«وول ستريت» 
• برلسكوني : الازمة الاقتصادية ليست مأساوية 
• انكماش صندوق الثروة النفطية النرويجي 
• وزير بريطاني : انخفاض الاسترليني ليس سياسة مدبرة 
• «الطاقة الدولية» تدعو «اوبك» الى التريث بخفض الانتاج 

• رياضة 

• الفيصلي يتخطى الوحدات ويؤجج الصراع على اللقب
• بصيرا والدرك يتقاسمان المراكز الأولى في تصفية الجودو
• شباب الاردن يطوي عناد اتحاد الرمثا بثلاثية 
• منتخباتنا الوطنية للمصارعة تنهي اليوم اخر التحضيرات الفنية 
• القطري ناصر العطية يتصدر مراحل اليوم الأول من رالي الكويت الدولي 
• ايقاف شوماخر عامين بسبب المنشطات 
• الدوري السعودي : الاتحاد يستعيد الصدارة 
• اطلاق اسم الرئيس تشافيز على ملعب لكرة القدم في ليبيا 
• الان بي ايه : بول يتألق 38و نقطة لانطوني في سلة بورتلاند 
• عالم الفورمولا واحد : «هوندا» تبيع فريقها الى مديرها السابق 
• دوري ابطال اسيا : الاندية السعودية تريد استعادة سيطرتها على اللقب القاري 
• فالنسيا قد يضطر لبيع لاعبين لضبط ميزانيته 
• فرنسا تقدم طلبا رسميا لاستضافة «يورو »2016 
• المفكرة العالمية 
• كأس انكلترا : اليونايتد يحلم بالخماسية وهيدينك يفكر في ويمبلي 
• «دربي» مدريد في واجهة اللقاءات في اسبانيا ومهمة صعبة للانتر وليون في لقاء الثأر 
• ليفربول يدرس القيام بجولة اسيوية في تموز 
• سباق القدرة والتحمل التأهيلي الأول اليوم 
• اختتام مهرجان «مولد الرسول الأعظم» للكراتيه 
• «الكوري للتايكواندو» يحتفي بنجومه 
• تواصل فعاليات البرنامج التدريبي لطلبة الجامعات 
• تنس عالمي : بارتولي الى ربع نهائي دورة مونتيري وتأجيل لقاء في كأس ديفيز 
• توريس : سأبقى حتى لو رحل بينيتيز 
• فيريرا يبتعد عن تشلسي 
• اصابة حارس الكمار بكسر في يده 
• اقتراب التوصل الى اتفاق بشأن بقاء بيكهام في ميلان 
• اختتام بطولة «نعلين» لكرة الطاولة 
• دورة حكام اتحاد الريشة الطائرة تبدأ اليوم 
• تعادل شباب الحسين والبقعة في دوري الشباب بالكرة 
• محافظ عجلون يلتقي رؤساء الأندية الرياضية 
• فريق كفرنجة لكرة القدم يعسكر بالعقبة 
• ختام برنامج مهارات التعامل مع اليافعين واليافعات 
• عضيبات يرعى ختام بطولة الكرة الشاطئية اليوم 
• البوتاس يظفر ببطولة اتحاد الشركات لكرة القدم الشاطئية 
• الدكتور بسام هارون في ذمه الله 
• الحسين واليرموك .. البحث عن النقاط 
• الجزيرة ـ البقعة .. طروحات مشروعة

• فن وثقافة 

• غياب وحدة اللهجة .. سقطة دائمة للدراما الاردنية
• صلاح جرار : القائمون على مشروع «الذخيرة العربية» ثمنوا دور الاردن في انجاحه
• مايكل كايزر : زيادة وعي الامريكيين بالعرب ستغير الثقافة السائدة عنهم 
• «نيران صديقة» للشاعر المغربي عبدالرحيم الخصار 
• صدور رواية « مخالب المتعة» لفاتحة مرشيد 
• بنعيسى بوحمالة يصدر «أيتام سومر »عن تجربة حسب الشيخ جعفر 
• أحمد عبدالمجيد يحلل أساليب الدعاية الامريكية في غزو العراق 
• كمن يكتب شيئا : طوبى لتلك الجبال موسى حوامدة 
• رواية مخادعـة : زهور سارة وناريمان لخليل صويلح 
• الزميل الملكاوي ينهي عمله مستشاراً إعلامياً بوزارة الثقافة 
• دليل الفن والثقافة 
• ترجمة عربية للأعمال الشعرية الكاملة لبودلير 
• رواية «الشهيد» للبوسني زلهاد كلوتشانين .. مرايا التاريخ البوشناقي 
• افتتاح معرض «جواز سفر» بدارة الفنون الثلاثاء 
• تواصل نشاطات لجنة الشعراء الشباب في العقبة 
• هاشم غرايبة يوقع «أوراق معبد الكتبا» .. اليوم 
• السفارة اليابانية والجامعة الاردنية تعقدان مسابقة في اللغة اليابانية 

• منوعات

• «روتانا» تحتفل بانضمام المطربة وردة اليها .. الاثنين
• ايمي واينهاوس تمثل أمام المحكمة بتهمة الضرب
• متعلقات لغاندي تعود الى الهند بعد مزاد في نيويورك 
• دراسة : المتفائلون أطول عمرا من المتشائمين 
• تشارليز ثيرون تخجل من عدم إجادتها «الاسبانية» 
• وفاة ابن تشارلي تشابلن عن 82 عاما 



نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاحد



 8-3-2009‏



صحيفة العرب اليوم - اليوم 

المحليات

الملك يهنئ الرئيس السوري بذكرى ثورة 8 آذار
عمال في مستشفى الإيمان بعجلون يعتصمون احتجاجا على أجورهم 
إضرابات عمالية في المناطق المؤهلة اعتقادا بوجود جن في المصنع 
أطفال حضانة مركز الإيمان يعبّرون عن مشاعرهم بإقامة بازار لدعم غزة 
اعتصام احتجاجي بالجملة ينظمه حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي 
سفراء السعودية وأفغانستان ولاتفيا يقدمون أوراق اعتمادهم إلى الخارجية 
اتفاقية تعاون بين مراكز الشريف للعيون وجامعة سويدية 
يوم طبي مجاني في الخالدية 
الذهبي يدعو إلى تكثيف الجهود لاستقطاب المرضى من الخارج 
الذهبي يدعو لتوجيه المشروعات التنموية للمناطق الأكثر فقرا 
التربية: تعيين 6 ألاف معلم ومعلمة قبل نهاية العام الدراسي الحالي 
مؤسسة نهر الأردن تعقد ورشة عمل للهيئات المحلية في الأغوار الجنوبية 
وفاة شخص في اصطدام مركبة بحاجز حديدي 
وفاة حدثين غرقا في سد وادي عربة والشرع يشدد على تجنب السباحة خارج المناطق المخصصة 
انتخاب دبلوماسي أردني لعضوية اللجنة العربية لحقوق الإنسان 
القائمة الموحدة تحصد انتخابات الشعب الهندسية 
اعتصام في الفيصلية احتجاجا على رسوم عوائد التنظيم 
نصف مليون دينار خسائر حريق مصنع الصوف الصخري بالزرقاء 
طقس دافىء ومغبر اليوم وزخات متفرقة الاثنين والثلاثاء 
صايغ وعبد الرحمن يستعرضان طموحات مؤسسة فلسطين الدولية 
نقابة العاملين بالنقل ترفض طلب استقدام سواقين اجانب 
مؤتمر صحافي للجنة متابعة ملف المركز الإسلامي 
نتائج انتخابات اتحاد طلبة اليرموك 
سخونة الجدل حول الحوارات مع الأمريكان لم يبّردها نفي الإسلاميين العلاقة مع إدارة اوباما 
مؤتمر المؤسسات الوطنية العربية لحقوق الإنسان يفتتح اليوم 
نجاحات متواضعة مقارنة مع فترة دخولها سوق العمل 
وزير العدل يتوقع وصول نسبة النساء القضاة إلى 40% 
إجبار خادمة اندونيسية على الدعارة 
يوم المرأة العالمي يتبنى شعار متحدون لمواجهة العنف ضد المرأة 
يوم المرأة العالمي يتبنى شعار متحدون لمواجهة العنف ضد المرأة 
عودة فاعلة ونشطة للدبلوماسية الأردنية بروافع إعلامية

العرب والعالم

مشروع البيان الختامي للقمة العربية مع دول أمريكا الجنوبية في الدوحة 
دبلوماسيون وخبراء يتوقعون سيناريو فرض العقوبات الدبلوماسية والاقتصادية على السودان ويستبعدون سيناريو عزل البشير 
فيلتمان: دمشق لها دور مهم وبناء في قضايا الشرق الاوسط 
السلطات العراقية تجهض محاولة لاحياء حزب البعث 
البشير يتحدِ قرار المحكمة الجنائية ويزور دارفور اليوم 
القيادة الفلسطينية تدعو الفلسطينيين لمقاطعة المؤتمرات الايرانية 
قافله غالاوي تنطلق من الاراضي المصرية الى غزة اليوم 
مقدسي يواجه حملة الهدم الاسرائيلية بتجريف منزله 
اولمرت: لا سلام من دون تقاسم القدس 
شهيد وجريحان بعدوان اسرائيلي على بيت لاهيا 
استقالة فياض تمهيدا لتشكيل حكومة توافق وطني 
اجتماع بين القذافي والرئيس الموريتاني السابق 
مباحثات مجلس الامن بشأن السودان الى طريق مسدود 
واشنطن تدعو كوريا الشمالية للحوار 
مقتل جنديين تركيين في تحطم مروحية 
مقتل واصابة 7 اشخاص بهجوم على ثكنة عسكرية في الجزائر 
ايران: قرار المغرب بقطع العلاقات مع طهران مثير للتساؤلات ويضر بالوحدة الاسلامية 
صراع بين كتل الانبار على منصبي المحافظ ورئيس المجلس 
كلينتون تزور ضريح اتاتورك وتؤكد بان واشنطن لم تتخذ القرار بعودة سفيرها الى دمشق 
رئيس الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة يزور ايران 
كرزاي يوافق على اجراء الانتخابات الرئاسية في 20 آب 
المالكي يدعو الى مراجعة العملية السياسية في العراق 
العراق يطالب بمساعدته للتخلص من الالغام 
بايدن في اوروبا غداً لبحث ملف افغانستان 
جنرال بريطاني يشبه حرب افغانستان بفيتنام 
تراجع العنف يكشف عن مشكلات العراقيات

الاقتصاد

الروسان: 1.034 مليار دينار إيرادات قطاع الاتصالات العام الماضي 
تراجع نسبي في السياحة العالمية خلال العام الحالي 
تزايد الطلب على الاسمدة الفوسفاتية يرفع الاسعار في السوق العالمية 
اختتام مؤتمر حول تداعيات الأزمة المالية العالمية على الاقتصاد الوطني والاقليمي 
الأسواق الحرة تحصل على جائزة أفضل مشغل في الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا 
مصنعي ومصدري الألبسة والمنسوجات تبحث تذليل الصعوبات التي تواجه الصناعة 
ماديسون القابضة توسّع شبكة اعمالها في الكويت 
بنك الاردن يوزع ارباحا نقدية بمبلغ 15 مليون دينار 
قولاغاصي: الازمة المالية لم تؤثر على سرايا ومشروعاتنا تسير وفق الخطة 
أرقام البطالة الأمريكية المسجلة هي الأعلى خلال ربع قرن 
أبوظبي تلحق بمدينة دبي في التباطؤ الاقتصادي 
نادي خريجي البكالوريا يقدم دعما لصندوق الأمان 
المنارة للتأمين تخرج دفعة من موظفيها 
305 ملايين ريال قطري أرباح بنك قطر الدولي في 2008 
أبو غزالة يحاضر حول مكافحة غسيل الأموال 
كلّكم الأردن تطلق خدمة وايماكس 
مجوهرات امسيح تطلق مجموعة شمعة 
اس تي اس تزود المدارس العصرية بتقنية ديل العالمية 
استثمار صناعي عراقي جديد في مدينة التجمعات الصناعية 
جولة تفقدية لمدير المدنية في أسواق المؤسسة بالمحافظات 
2.12 مليون دينار صافي أرباح النسر العربي للتأمين 
شركة الالبان الاردنية مها توصي بتوزيع 10% ارباحا نقدية 
تمويلكم الاولى عربيا في تمويل المشاريع الصغيرة 
8 ملايين دينار صافي ارباح آفاق للاستثمار والتطوير العقاري العام الماضي 
البترا للتعليم توزع 15% ارباحا على المساهمين من رأس المال 
بيت الاستثمار للخدمات المالية توافق على البيانات المالية الختامية للعام الماضي 
تطورات الموقف الحكومي تجاه تداعيات الازمة 
أرابتك دبي تؤسس وحدة سعودية 
أوباما يعد ببذل كل ما يلزم لتعزيز الاقتصاد 
بي.ان.بي باريبا تتمسك بمشروعها بشراء مصرف فورتيس 
الحد الادنى للأجور في الأردن 
الاهلي :الاجواء غير الايجابية سيطرت على أداء بورصة عمان الاسبوع الماضي 
الازمة ستجبر روسيا على تقليص طموحاتها الاقتصادية 
بريطانيا قد تحصل على حصة 77 % في لويدز 
تركيا تتطلع الى اتفاق للطاقة مع فنزويلا 
1.6 مليون برميل نفط خام عراقي وصل الاردن في 5 اشهر 
ارتفاع اسعار الذهب في السوق المحلية 60 قرشا في يوم واحد 
ابن بيات رئيسا تنفيذيا لدبي القابضة 
صندوق النقد.. افريقيا قادرة على اجتياز الازمة العالمية 
مكديرموت الامريكية تفوز بعقد لحقل غاز سعودي 
19 الشهر آخر موعد لتقديم شكاوى بحق شركات البورصة 
طيران الجزيرة تطلق درجة الجزيرة فريدوم الجديدة

الرياضة 

استراحة الاسبوع الرياضيةبين الانتصار.. والتراجع 
التأهيلي الاول للفروسية 
بصيرا خطف الانظار واستحق اللقب 
وفد المصارعة الى مصر للمشاركة في بطولتي العرب وابراهيم مصطفى 
ختام مثير لبطولة المملكة المفتوحة لرفع الاثقال 
كرة ذات راس بين مرارة الهبوط وطموح الصعود 
الامطار كشفت واقع ملاعبنا.. وستاد عمان انقذ الموقف 
مدربون: هناك ملاحظات فنية وادارية والمطلوب مواصلة الدعم 
السلة الاردنية امام تحديات كبيرة.. نصف الطريق للحلم 
هلا المرضعة نجمة ذهبية تحلم باولمبياد التايكواندو 
فوز لهرتا برلين وبايرن ميونيخ وخسارة قاسية لهامبورغ 
روما يواصل نزيف النقاط 
الفيصلي يصل البحرين والوحدات يستعد للكويت 
عليا بطولة القائد للملاكمة تجتمع الثلاثاء 
التسجيل في البطولة المفتوحة لاختراق الضاحية ينتهي اليوم 
عودة زين واستعدادات متباينة للفرق المشاركة 
اتحاد السلة يفتتح مراكز جديدة للواعدين 
البطولة المفتوحة الشتوية للسباحة الجمعة 
العربي يجدد ثقته بحميد 
اختيار 25 لاعبة لصفوف منتخب الناشئات بكرة اليد 
حرثا يحتفي بفريق يد السيدات 
تشلسي الى نصف النهائي 
يوفنتوس يطلب ود البرتغالي ديكو 
الإصابة تنهي موسم فيريرا مع تشلسي 
الأزمة المالية العالمية تقض مضاجع الكبار في اوروبا 
الغرافة وام صلال يمثلان قطر في غياب السد 
الاهلي يفشل في اختبار الشرطة 
الفيصلي يفوز على العربي بالخمسة 
يد الحسين تتصدر بطولة الشباب 
يرموك البقعة يحتفل بعيد ميلاد القائد 
سعد وتانيا عماد وابوغنية يظفرون بالالقاب 
تتويج حمادة بلقب بطولة ديونز الكروية 
ختام بطولة جوردن جونيورز لكرة القدم 
اختتام بطولة الكرة الشاطئية الاولى للمدارس الخاصة 
نادي عدائي عمان ينظم سباق التتابع الخميس 
اتحاد الشركات يكرم حكام الخماسي الكروي 
البوتاس يتوج بلقب شاطئية الشركات الكروية 
الجزيرة يباغت البقعة بثلاثية و اليرموك يفيض في الشمال 
اتحاد الاجسام يطلع المراكز على الخطط المستقبلية 
الفيصلي يكرم لاعبي فريقه الكروي 
انطلاق بطولة طائرة المدني الدفاع 
كفرسوم يكرم فريقه الصاعد الى دوري المحترفين

الثقافة 
عبد الباري عطوان : جئت إلى لندن بسبب هامش الحرية وجواز السفر 
هل تخاف المرأة العربية من كتابة سيرتها الذاتية؟ 
إطلاق مشروع تحسين أوضاع رياض الأطفال 
من يغني هناك؟ في شومان 
فوز فايز الصياغ بجائزة خادم الحرمين الشريفين العالمية للترجمة 
في رثاء والدته 
مسابقة للغة اليابانية في الأردنية 

المنوعات

ديانا كرزون تقتحم الغناء الخليجي مع التركي اسمر
منة وسمية ومي.. كلم ماما 
الاسمر.. يفوز بالمركز الأول باستفتاءات الكترونية 
شاكيرا تتوق للأمومة 
جنون البقر يعود مجددا في اسبانيا 
السبكي يبحث عن وجوه جديدة على الفيس بوك 
مايكل جاكسون يقاضي دار مزادات تعتزم بيع مقتنياته 
السجن لشرطيين سابقين في نيويورك 
فيضانات ورياح بسبب اعصار في شمال شرق استراليا 
اوباما يسمح بتمويل للابحاث حول الخلايا الجذعية الجينية 
هاملت وكارامازوف لاول مرة في مصر 
رسائل حب للامير تشارلز في مزاد علني 
فيلم المر والرمان الفلسطيني يثير انتقادات الحضور 
عاصفة ترابية تتسبب بتحويل مسار طائرات في مصر 
اليوم العالمي للمرأة: ميشال اوباما صوت النساء في البيت الابيض 
ناسا تؤكد موعد 11 اذار لاطلاق ديسكوفري 
باميلا أندرسون تشارك في عرض لازياء فيفيان وستوود 


نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة الدستور الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الاربعاء


 11-3-2009‏



صحيفة الدستور - اليوم

• الصفحة الرئيسية 

• الملـك : سعيد لانطلاق مشروع اللامركزية من مأدبا
• الملكة رانيا تطلق تقرير الطفولة المبكرة من مدرسة الرصيفة المهنية للبنات
• الشريف : الاردن ليس طرفا في اي خلاف «عربي - عربي» 
• إعادة ضخ المياه من محطة زي 
• 4 مقترحات لاقامة محطات نووية في الاردن 
• «الضمان» تطلق برنامج القروض للمتقاعدين لتمويل المشاريع الانتاجية 
• ارتفاع الحرارة اليوم وغدا وامطار الجمعة 
• اصابة 14 طالبة في غور الصافي بحالات تسمم 
• عائلة فلسطينية تطالب إسرائيل بـ 200 مليون دولار كتعويض
• كي مون : أزمة غزة أخطر تحدْ للقرار 1701 
• «الغذاء والدواء» تحذر من شخص ينتحل صفة طبيب نفسي 
• تمديد اعفاء سيارات مربي المواشي حتى نهاية نيسان المقبل 
• طرح عطاء مشروع المرحلة الثانية من محطة كهرباء السمرا 
• تحصيل 250 مليون دينار في قضية «البورصات» 
• استقالة ابوقديس من رئاسة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية 
• البحث الجنائي يحبط عمليات احتيال الكتروني احداها بمبلغ «49» مليون دولار
• الملك : مشروع اللامركزية يستهدف تمكين المواطنين من المشاركة في صنع مستقبل مناطقهم 
• الملكة رانيا تطلق مبادرة «أهل الهمة» لتكريم المبدعين وتسليط الأضواء على انجازاتهم 
• الشريف : رؤية الملك وتوجيهاته نبراس للتنمية السياسية 
• ضيوف «الدستور‎» 
• عين الله لا تنام : «ملاك» 5 سنوات وتعاني من مرض لين العظام الزجاجي 
• التميمي: إخطارات هدم المنازل تجاوزت 300 مخطط لاقامة مركز لشرطة الاحتلال بساحة حائط البراق 
• «التفجيرات الجوالة» تحصد 47 قتيلا وعشرات الجرحى في العراق 
• سريلانكا : 15 قتيلا و40 جريحا بينهم 3 وزراء 
• «طالبان» ترفض «قطعيا» عرض اميركا التفاوض مع «معتدليها» 
• الاسد متفائل بأجواء المصالحة العربية ونجاح قمة الدوحة 
• طوقان : اربعة مقترحات لاقامة محطات نووية تسلمتها هيئة الطاقة الذرية الاردنية حتى الآن 
• الحديدي : الخطة الحكومية لمواجهة تداعيات الأزمة العالمية تستهدف نموا بنسبة 4% 
• الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية شريك اساس في دعم الجهود التنموية في الاردن : «الصندوق» يمول دراسات الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية لمشروع محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي في «عين غزال» 
• طرح عطاء مشروع التوليد بواسطة الرياح في «الفجيج» الاسبوع المقبل 
• مستوردون يحملون محلات التجزئة مسؤولية ارتفاع أسعار القهوة محليا 
• الفيصلي يخرج بالتعادل السلبي امام المحرق 
• الوحدات يكتفي بنقطة من الكويت 
• منتخبنا الشاب يدخل أجواء المنافسة في المصارعة الرومانية اليوم 
• زين والارثوذكسي يكثفان استعداداتهما.. ومهرام وسابا يصلان اليوم 
• ترتيبات أنيقة لانطلاق بطولة نادي الجواد العربي الدولية لفروسية القفز 

• محليات ومحافظات

• الملـك : سعيد لانطلاق مشروع اللامركزية من مأدبا
• الملك : مشروع اللامركزية يستهدف تمكين المواطنين من المشاركة في صنع مستقبل مناطقهم
• الملكة رانيا تطلق تقرير الطفولة المبكرة من مدرسة الرصيفة المهنية للبنات 
• الملكة رانيا تطلق مبادرة «أهل الهمة» لتكريم المبدعين وتسليط الأضواء على انجازاتهم 
• الشريف : رؤية الملك وتوجيهاته نبراس للتنمية السياسية 
• ضيوف «الدستور‎» 
• عين الله لا تنام : «ملاك» 5 سنوات وتعاني من مرض لين العظام الزجاجي 
• وزير الصحة يؤكد ضرورة الجولات الميدانية لاعطاء صورة حقيقية لواقع الخدمات 
• فعاليات رسمية وشعبية تحتفل بذكرى المولد النبوي الشريف 
• الشريف : الاردن ليس طرفا في اي خلاف «عربي - عربي» 
• إعادة ضخ المياه من محطة زي 
• 4 مقترحات لاقامة محطات نووية في الاردن 
• «الضمان» تطلق برنامج القروض للمتقاعدين لتمويل المشاريع الانتاجية 
• ارتفاع الحرارة اليوم وغدا وامطار الجمعة 
• اصابة 14 طالبة في غور الصافي بحالات تسمم 
• «الغذاء والدواء» تحذر من شخص ينتحل صفة طبيب نفسي 
• وزير التعليم العالي يبحث التعاون مع جامعة ديبول الاميركية 
• وزير الأشغال يبحث مع السفير الصيني تفعيل اتفاقيات التعاون المشترك 
• مواصلة مناقشة مشروع قانون الطاقة والمعادن 
• الرفاعي يستقبل السفير البولندي 
• حريق وهمي في فندق ماريوت البترا 
• الحمادنة يؤكد ضرورة تفعيل متطلبات الوقاية والحماية الذاتية الخاصة بالمنشآت الحيوية 
• الاعلان عن تأسيس الهيئة العربية الدولية لاعمار غزة 
• الايراني : المملكة من اوائل الدول ذات المساهمة القليلة في انبعاثات الغازات الدفيئة 
• سلاح الهندسة الملكي يفتح شارعا حيويا في منطقة الطيبة 
• مسؤولون ونواب : «الاقاليم» سيسهم في تنفيذ رغبة الملك بتحسين معيشة المواطنين 
• اختتام فعاليات المؤتمر الخامس للمؤسسات الوطنية العربية لحقوق الإنسان 
• وزير الأوقاف يفتتح غدا ملتقى الوعظ والارشاد في غور الصافي 
• المصري : مشكلة التسويق الزراعي ادارية .. وملتزمون بدعم الجهود الرامية لتحسين ادائه 
• الاعلان اليوم عن الفائزين بجوائز «الامانة في المقاولات والاستشارات الهندسية 
• «الاعلى للاشخاص المعوقين» يحتفل باليوم العالمي للمرأة 
• الحباشنة : تخصيص 5 ملايين دينار قروضا لصغار المزارعين 
• محافظ اربد يدعو خريجي الجامعات والمعاهد لاكتساب المهارات اللازمة لدخول سوق العمل 
• قرار الحكومة تعليق تصدير الصنف الاول من المنتجات الزراعية يراوح مكانه 
• وزير العمل يلتقي سفيري امريكا وبنغلادش 
• استقالة ابوقديس من رئاسة جامعة الطفيلة التقنية 
• «التربية» تكرم المشاركين ببرنامج «القيادة الاستراتيجية» 
• «الأعلى للسكان» يدعو الى تمكين المرأة في العمل ومساعدتها على اتخاذ القرار 
• قاعة الشهداء في «الخارجية» تخليد لذكرى دبلوماسيين قضوا نحبهم في سبيل الوطن 
• المجالي يبحث مع «العاملين في النقل البري» مشاكل القطاع 
• البحث الجنائي يحبط عمليات احتيال الكتروني احداها بمبلغ «49» مليون دولار 
• الحكومة توافق على صرف حصة عمال «الفوسفات» من الاسهم المتبقية والبالغة 1% 
• «الدستور‎» تحاور أمين عام الجبهة العربية الفلسطينية.. شحادة : موقف الملك من فلسطين مشرف وداعم قوي لاقامة الدولة الفلسطينية 
• اتفاقية لتنفيذ مساكن الأسر العفيفة مع شركة صينية 
• الفعاليات الرسمية والشعبية تواصل احتفالاتها بعيد ميلاد الملك 
• مشغلو خطوط النقل العام في السلط يطالبون باعادة النظر في قرار شطب الحافلات 
• «الخارجية» تعلن اسماء الناجحين بامتحان وظيفة ملحق مطلع الاسبوع المقبل 
• اثر مقالة نشرها في موقع «خبرني» الالكتروني : جدل نيابي حول دعوى «المجلس» ضد الزميل محادين 
• «ذبحتونا» : تراجع نسب الدعم الحكومي للجامعات الرسمية يؤكد التوجه لخصخصتها 
• انتخاب الهيئة الادارية لجمعية أصدقاء الصندوق العالمي للإيدز والسل والملاريا 
• حتاملة : لا نية لالغاء برنامج تدريب الممرضين في «الصحة» 
• ورشة عمل في جامعة آل البيت تناقش التغيرات المناخية واثارها على المملكة 
• الكركي يتسلم درع نقابة المحامين 
• الفايز يشارك اليوم في اعمال مجلس وزراء الصحة العرب بدمشق 
• تكثيف الرقابة على القصابين 
• ميرزا : صندوق التأمين الصحي وفر 56 مليون دينار العام الماضي 
• إعادة ضخ المياه من محطة زي بعد إيقافه احترازيا 
• التوجيهات الملكية تغير المفهوم السياسي لعمل الوزراء وتنهي الدور الوظيفي لعمل السلطة التنفيذية 
• سرقة 17 دامرا من خط سكة الحديد من منطقة ثغرة الجب 
• أصابة «7» مواطنين في حادثي سير باربد 
• مصنع في «الصناعية المؤهلة» يطلب نقل عماله لتوقف صادراته 
• اقامة 51 وحدة سكنية في مشروع اسكان الملك عبدالله الثاني للاسر العفيفة 
• تعرض طائرة عسكرية تدريبية لخلل فني 
• انجراف اكتاف طريق وادي شعيب يهيئها للانزلاق ويهدد السلامة العامة 
• السجن «5ر7» سنة لمواطنة بيروفية حاولت تهريب «الكوكايين» داخل امعائها 
• تخريب لاجهزة البصمة في «اربد الاولى» لاعتقادات بتسببها بأمراض 
• الحديث عن إصدار قانون لجوازات السفر يجدد الآمال بحيازتها سواء كانت حمراء أو سوداء 
• محاولة اعتداء على مدير مكتب رئيس سلطة العقبة الخاصة 
• الذهبي : توجيهات الملك بتكثيف زيارات الوزراء الميدانية نبراس عمل الحكومة 
• الأسد يلتقي رئيس الديوان الملكي ووزير الخارجية 
• «%66» يرون أن الحكومة مقصرة في معالجة العديد من المشاكل التي تعاني منها مناطق مأدبا 
• 16 أسرة في منطقة غرناطة بمأدبا تتسلم مفاتيح مساكنها الجديدة 
• الملك يتلقى برقيتي تهنئة بالمولد النبوي من الاسد ورئيس وزراء البحرين 
• وقفة مع مولد الرسول الكريم «صلى الله عليه وسلم» 
• غـــزة 
• رسالـة الى امـرأة 
• وداعــــا 
• وطن يشتعل فيه الحريق 
• بمناسبة عيد ميلاد جلالتك 
• عيد ميلاد ابي الحسين 
• في عيد ميلادك 
• يا رسول الله عذرا 
• يحميك الله يابو حسين 
• النفس الواحد منها يساوي تدخين 10 سجائر : الارجيلة صنفت ضمن أهم أسباب السرطانات المختلفة 
? Trader Vic's يفوز بجائزة Grumpy Gourme 
• نادية الدجاني تشارك في معرض التراث والإبداع لمنطقة المتوسط 
• «التوعية الوالدية» في «تنمية عين الباشا» 
• محاضرة طبية في «الخبرات النسائية» 
• تكريم عدد من الموظفين وعمال الوطن في «صويلح» 
• النعيمي يرعى افتتاح مؤتمر اللغة الانجليزية في «الارثوذكسية» 

• عربي ودولي

• التميمي: إخطارات هدم المنازل تجاوزت 300 مخطط لاقامة مركز لشرطة الاحتلال بساحة حائط البراق
• «التفجيرات الجوالة» تحصد 47 قتيلا وعشرات الجرحى في العراق
• سريلانكا : 15 قتيلا و40 جريحا بينهم 3 وزراء 
• «طالبان» ترفض «قطعيا» عرض اميركا التفاوض مع «معتدليها» 
• الاسد متفائل بأجواء المصالحة العربية ونجاح قمة الدوحة 
• عائلة فلسطينية تطالب إسرائيل بـ 200 مليون دولار كتعويض 
• كي مون : أزمة غزة أخطر تحدْ للقرار 1701 
• تحديد موعد محاكمة راشق رئيس الوزراء الصيني بالحذاء 
• اختفاء سفينة شحن وطاقم من 16 شخصا قبالة اليابان 
• ايمن نور : ارفض فكرة «التوريث» ولست ضد جمال مبارك 
• مظاهرات أمام السفارة الصينية في برلين تضامنا مع التبت 
• مير موسوي يترشح للانتخابات الرئاسية في ايران 
• صورة اخبارية : هل تهجر دمشق حليفتها دون مكاسب كبيرة في الشرق الاوسط؟، 
• كوريا الشمالية تسمح لـ «الجنوبيين» بعبور الحدود الى منطقة صناعية 
• بوليفيا تمهل دبلوماسيا اميركيا 72 ساعة لمغادرة اراضيها 
• قالوا 
• حدث في مثل هذا اليوم : 11 آذار 
• مدفيديف يرحب بالاشارات «الايجابية» الصادرة عن اوباما 
• شيخ شريف متفائل بشأن المحادثات مع الخصوم 
• مفاعل بوشهر يدخل الخدمة بحلول 22 آب 
• حكومة أوباما تثق بامكانية قيام سوريا بدور بناء في المنطقة 
• مدغشقر : الجيش يمهل السياسيين 72 ساعة لانهاء الازمة 
• الجيش الجمهوري «المنشق» يتبنى قتل شرطي في بلفاست 
• القوات الباكستانية تقتل 35 مسلحا في المناطق القبلية 
• اسلاميون سودانيون يدعون الى الجهاد ضد الدول الداعمة لـ «الجنائية الدولية» 
• واشنطن تتهم السودان بنهب ممتلكات واموال منظمات الاغاثة 
• منظمة حقوقية : وفاة 13 مصريا بسبب التعذيب خلال 9 اشهر 
• «واشنطن بوست» تنتقد كلينتون لتصريحاتها المؤيدة لمبارك 
• ساركوزي يخضع لضغوط أميركية ويعتزم ضم بلاده الى قيادة «الناتو» 
• القوات البريطانية تبدأ الانسحاب التدريجي من العراق اواخر «الحالي» 
• لقاء بين باراك ونتانياهو للتحضير لانتقال السلطة في مجال الدفاع 
• اتفاق اطار لحل الازمة الموريتانية اليوم 
• الامم المتحدة ستحقق في مراكز الاعتقال التابعة لـ «السي اي ايه» 
• 3 جرحى في غارة اسرائيلية على شمال غزة 
• غالاوي يسلم مساعدات مالية وعينية لحكومة حماس 
• «الجهاد» تنفي اعتقال حكومة حماس عناصر من «سرايا القدس» 
• «الحوار الفلسطيني» يبدأ في القاهرة بهدف تشكيل حكومة توافق 
• نتيجة تراكمها في مدينة العريش وأمام معبر رفح : تلف 60% من مساعدات غزة بسبب محدودية سعة التخزين 
• هل تفتح زيارة فيلتمان وشابيرو باب الحوار الأميركي - السوري واسعا حول كافة القضايا؟ 
• أربعة عقود على حرب الاستنزاف : الاسرائيليون أرادوا نقل الحرب الى عتبة بيت جمال عبدالناصر والسوفييت زودوا المصريين بنظام دفاع جوي فاجأ الاسرائيليين 

• مال وإعمال

• طوقان : اربعة مقترحات لاقامة محطات نووية تسلمتها هيئة الطاقة الذرية الاردنية حتى الآن
• الحديدي : الخطة الحكومية لمواجهة تداعيات الأزمة العالمية تستهدف نموا بنسبة 4%
• الصندوق الكويتي للتنمية شريك اساس في دعم الجهود التنموية في الاردن : «الصندوق» يمول دراسات الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية لمشروع محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي في «عين غزال» 
• طرح عطاء مشروع التوليد بواسطة الرياح في «الفجيج» الاسبوع المقبل 
• مستوردون يحملون محلات التجزئة مسؤولية ارتفاع أسعار القهوة محليا 
• عقبات تعترض مشروع السياحة الثالث في جرش 
• «التجمعات الصناعية» تنشىء محطة تنقية للمياه 
• فريق مشترك من ديوان المحاسبة وموظفي «الاتصالات» لدراسة شراء أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة 
• «الضمان» تطلق برنامج القروض للمتقاعدين لتمويل المشاريع الانتاجية 
• اجتماع خبراء «تطوير قطاع تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات» 
• تراجع أسعار بعض أصناف الخضار والفواكه 
• وضع حجر الأساس لإقامة المبنى الدائم للبنك الإسلامي فرع العقبة 
• ابو غزاله : الازمة المالية بدأت بضرب الاقتصاد الحقيقي 
• افتتاح ملحمة «الاستهلاكية المدنية» فرع عين غزال 
• الطباع يتلقى دعوة من عمرو موسى لحضور قمة الدوحة 
• بيت التمويل الكويتي : استثماراتنا في الاردن راسخة 
• أستراليا مستعدة لزيادة استثماراتها في المملكة 
• تراجع طفيف لأسعار أسهم بورصة عمان 
• تمديد اعفاء سيارات مربي المواشي حتى نهاية نيسان المقبل 
• مشغلو الخلوي يتقدمون بعرض جديد لحيازة ترددات الجيل الثالث 
• طرح عطاء مشروع المرحلة الثانية من محطة كهرباء السمرا 
• تحصيل 250 مليون دينار في قضية «البورصات» 
• «العربية للطيران» تبدأ رحلاتها إلى مدينة «غوا» الهندية 
• شركة التأمين الأردنية تساهم في دعم اهل غزة 
• اعتماد «دهانات ناشونال» المقاومة للعفن والبكتيريا 
• يقع في محيط محمية ضانا : «فينان» يصنف ضمن أفضل 50 نزلا بيئيا في العالم 
• «إل جي» تكشف النقاب عن أول هاتف خلوي شفاف في العالم 
• شكودا «ييتي» سيارة الدفع الرباعي الصغيرة 
• اودي A6 و RS6 تصلان الى الأردن 
• توقيع مذكرة تفاهم وتعاون بين «المدن الصناعية» و «البنك الاهلي» 
• خبراء : السياحة المستدامة لن تتأثر بالتراجع الاقتصادي 
• «النقد الدولي» يدق ناقوس خطر الازمة على القارة الافريقية 
• البنك الدولي : البلدان النامية تواجه نقصا بالتمويل يصل 700 مليار دولار 
• %6,8 تراجع كميات الإنتاج الصناعي في الشهر الأول 
• %32,2 متوسط ارتفاع أسعار المنتجين الصناعيين في كانون الثاني 
• «المقاولين» : كثرة تعديل اسعار المحروقات تؤثر سلبا على القطاع 
• منتجات جديدة تطرحها دهانات الكيلاني 
• اطلاق شركة طيران ثالثة في الكويت 
• سوريا تدشن بورصة وتتطلع الى بداية اقتصادية جديدة 
• «الفاو» تدعو لـ «تحرك عاجل» لمواجهة الازمة الغذائية 
• مدير عام الدفاع المدني يزور شركة العبدلي للاستثمار والتطوير 
• وصول سياح فرنسيين الى العقبة 

• رياضة 

• الفيصلي يخرج بالتعادل السلبي امام المحرق
• الوحدات يكتفي بنقطة من الكويت
• منتخبنا الشاب يدخل أجواء المنافسة في المصارعة الرومانية اليوم 
• زين والارثوذكسي يكثفان استعداداتهما.. ومهرام وسابا يصلان اليوم 
• ترتيبات أنيقة لانطلاق بطولة نادي الجواد العربي الدولية لفروسية القفز 
• نجاح كبير للبطولة الأولى للكرة الشاطئية 
• عقبات تعترض مشروع السياحة الثالث في جرش 
• «التجمعات الصناعية» تنشىء محطة تنقية للمياه 
• فريق مشترك من ديوان المحاسبة وموظفي «الاتصالات» لدراسة شراء أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة 
• «الضمان» تطلق برنامج القروض للمتقاعدين لتمويل المشاريع الانتاجية 
• اجتماع خبراء «تطوير قطاع تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات» 
• تراجع أسعار بعض أصناف الخضار والفواكه 
• وضع حجر الأساس لإقامة المبنى الدائم للبنك الإسلامي فرع العقبة 
• ابو غزاله : الازمة المالية بدأت بضرب الاقتصاد الحقيقي 
• الحديدي : الخطة الحكومية لمواجهة تداعيات الأزمة العالمية تستهدف نموا بنسبة 4% 
• افتتاح ملحمة «الاستهلاكية المدنية» فرع عين غزال 
• الطباع يتلقى دعوة من عمرو موسى لحضور قمة الدوحة 
• بيت التمويل الكويتي : استثماراتنا في الاردن راسخة 
• أستراليا مستعدة لزيادة استثماراتها في المملكة 
• تراجع طفيف لأسعار أسهم بورصة عمان 
• طرح عطاء مشروع التوليد بواسطة الرياح في «الفجيج» الاسبوع المقبل 
• طوقان : اربعة مقترحات لاقامة محطات نووية تسلمتها هيئة الطاقة الذرية الاردنية حتى الآن 
• تحليل اقتصادي :الاحتياجات التمويلية للدول النامية كتب المحرر الاقتصادي 
• الاهلي القطري يعود الى الاضواء 
• الدوري العماني : قمة بين النهضة وظفار 
• الدوري البحريني : الرفاع الشرقي يواصل نجاحاته 
• دونجا : الفرصة ما زالت امام رونالدو للعودة الى المنتخب 
• بيكهام يتعرض للاصابة 
• تأجيل انتخابات اللجنة الاولمبية العراقية 
• الاهلي يتوغل : في قمة الدوري المصري 
• الأندية الأوكرانية تغزو كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي 
• بداية مخيبة للاهلي الاماراتي وقوية لغامبا اوساكا الياباني ومرعبة للشباب السعودي 
• «شباب جرش» تنظم جلسة لتوفيق الأنظمة الداخلية لأندية المحافظة 
• يرموك البقعة يفتتح مدرسة بالملاكمة 
• بلدية اربد تنظم بطولة كرة يد شاطئية 
• دورة انديان ويلز للتنس : منافسة قوية لدى الرجال وعودة جزئية لشارابوفا 
• استعدادا لبطولة كأس ديفيز : الحديد يواصل انتصاراته في تصفيات منتخب التنس للرجال 
• بطولة المملكة التصنيفية لكرة الطاولة تنطلق غدا 
• كلمة اليوم : عقوبات غير رادعة محمد سعد الشنطي 
• الفورمولا واحد : هايدفيلد الاسرع والاقل وزنا في تجارب برشلونة 
• مبادرة حول الحركة الإرشادية وحياة الخلاء 
• لماذا غاب رأفت علي ؟ 
• طاقم مصري لادارة لقاء الوحدات والوداد 
• فيليبو اينزاغي هداف بالفطرة ولد في منطقة التسلل 
• اربعة مرشحين لاستضافة «يورو 2016» 
• بريمن يعلق التعاقد مع بيتزارو 
• مستثمر كويتي مهتم بشراء ليفربول 
• قطر تكشف عن شعار كأس اسيا 2011 اليوم 
• الان بي ايه: بورتلاند يوقف نمو ليكرز 
• كافيناغي يغيب عن بوردو 
• مان . يونايتد في موقعة ساخنة مع الانتر وليون يتربص ببرشلونة 
• الرابطة الرياضية للمرأة العربية هدفها المشاركة وليس التنافس مع الرجال 
• انضباط الشرطة بطلاً لـ «ميلاد القائد بخماسيات الكرة» 
• اعلان طواقم حكام المرحلة «15» من دوري المحترفين بالكرة 
• الخوالدة وشحادة يستعدان للبطولة العربية لبناء الاجسام 
• نشاطات «متعددة» لمراكز شباب وشابات الطفيلة 

• فن وثقافة 

• معرض «الأرقام تتكلم» .. تشكيل إسباني يعكس روح الشرق
• التلهوني : المكتبة الوطنية تاريخ الوطن في الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل
• البريطانية آنا بيريرا تفضح السجان الامريكي في تعامله مع الاحداث 
• «الشّمبر» لمحمود عيسى موسى تبرز المكان بمكوناته المادية والروحية 
• هيئة إدارية جديدة لنادي صديقات الكتاب 
• البيت الأدبي يعقد لقاءه الثاني والخمسين 
• الصرايرة يحرز جائزة أفضل مهندس بث تلفزيوني لعام 2009 
• المكتبة الوطنية تبدأ بأتمتة محتوياتها 
• دليل الفن والثقافة 
• «قلم» يطلق مجموعة جديدة من الأعمال الأدبية الإماراتية 
• فاس المغربية تقيم ملتقى ربيع الفلسفة 
• جائزة الشيخ زايد لشخصية العام الثقافية للإسباني بيدرو مارتينيز مونتابيث 
• قراءات للعمايرة وقبيلات في «تايكي».. اليوم 

• منوعات

• اكتشاف أول نظام ثنائي من الثقوب السوداء في الكون
• أدوار ميادة الحناوي ووردة وفايزة أحمد أحدث أزمات مسلسل «بليغ حمدي»
• الكشف عن لوحة رسمت لشيكسبير 
• «معارك المياه» أبرز مظاهر مهرجان السنة الجديدة في تايلاند 



نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## Sad Story

عناوين صحيفة العرب اليوم الأردنية الصادرة اليوم الأحد



 15-3-2009‏



صحيفة العرب اليوم - اليوم

المحليات

البدء بمشروع المخططات الشمولية لاستعمالات الاراضي لمدينة الرصيفة 
القبض على مجموعة تخصصت بالاحتيال والافتراء في اربد 
اللجنة التوجيهية العليا لاعمار غزة تطلق أسهم إعمار غزة تحت شعار سنعيدها أجمل وأقوى 
فعاليات نسائية تطالب بتعديل القوانين التي تميز ضد المرأة 
القائمة النهائية للمؤهلين للاستفادة من سكن كريم العيص1/الطفيلة وإيدون1/المفرق وبيادر عجرمة1/جرش 
طقس بارد في اليومين المقبلين وارتفاع الحرارة الثلاثاء 
شورى الاخوان يتجاهل طرح مبادرة الملكية الدستورية ويتمسك برؤية الحركة للاصلاح 
الاسمنت تخفض 60 قرشا للطن الواحد 
تقديم امتحانات الشامل الربيعية السبت المقبل 
رد من وزارة التخطيط على مقال الزميل احمد ابو خليل 
الاعلى للمعوقين يناقش نظامي الاعفاءات والصندوق الوطني لدعم المعوقين 
ورشة حول ربط المخالفات التشغيلية بدعم شركات الاستثمار لحافلات النقل العام 
لطوف ترعى حفل تخريج دورة متطوعين من طلبة الطب في الاردنية
القبض على منفذي 53 قضية سرقة في اقليم الوسط 
الخارجية تتابع قضية مقتل الشاب الزيود في سورية 
وفاة طفل غرقا في بركة زراعية بطبقة فحل وإنقاذ صديقه 
اهالي السرحان يطالبون بتأهيل السد المائي واستغلاله للثروة الزراعية والحيوانية في المنطقة 
مهندسو السلط تحتفل بيوم الشجرة 
إلقاء القبض على قاتل أحرق سيدة الشهر الماضي 
تصدير 87 الف طن من الخضار والفواكه الشهر الماضي 
المهندسين الزراعيين تطالب بفرض رسوم جمركية على استيراد البيض السائل والمجمد 
الفايز يعد باجراءات قاسية حيال المعتدين على الكوادر الطبية 
مواطنو القويره يطالبون بإنارة الطريق النافذة من بلدتهم 
تشكيل مجلس لتطوير التعليم في مدارس البادية الشمالية الشرقية 
المصري يدعو لتوسيع فكرة الزراعات المحمية في وادي الاردن 
تشكيل لجنة فنية في محافظة العاصمة للسير بمشروع تطبيق اللامركزية والاقاليم 
تنفيذ مشروع إعادة تأهيل 150 دونما من الأراضي الزراعية التي دمرت في غزة 
المؤتمر 16 لطب الاسنان ينطلق في إربد الاربعاء المقبل 
المستشفى الميداني الاردني في غزة يجري حوالي 1200 عملية 
منظمة المدن العربية تحتفل بمرور 42 عاماً على تأسيسها 
الخبز والديمقراطية : اجراءات قريبة لتسليط الضوء على واقع الطبقة العاملة

العرب والعالم

اطلاق صاروخين من غزة على اسرائيل ولا اصابات 
الافراج عن 4 عاملين في اطباء بلا حدود مختطفين في دارفور 
مؤتمر عرب كركوك يدعو الى نبذ العنف والارهاب 
نقاط الخلاف أمام لجنة التوجيه العليا والقاهرة طلبت التخلي عن الأجندات المسبقة 
شعار الموالاة الانتخابي مع انهاء الخلاف مع سورية ورفض التوطين الفلسطيني في لبنان 
الطالباني يدرس ترك الرئاسة العراقية العام المقبل 
مؤتمر الامم المتحدة لنزع الاسلحة اختبار لاوباما 
هل تطلق سراح البرغوثي أو تبقيه في السجن..!! 
تركيبة وواجبات الحكومة المقبلة توصل الحوار الفلسطيني الى طريق مسدود 
امريكا ترجئ الافراج عن معتقل بريطاني سعودي في غوانتانامو 
العثور على شحنة ناسفة في كردستان تركيا 
مدمرتان يابانيتان تشاركان في مكافحة القرصنة الصومالية 
شبح القتل والخطف يطارد العراقيين من جديد 
ساركوزي يدشن قاعدة عسكرية بالامارات في ايار 
اعتقال ثلاثة مصريين بتهمة الارهاب جنوب بغداد 
قوات عراقية تهاجم معسكر اشرف وتبدأ باخلائه من سكانه بالقوة 
موسكو تفكر في اعادة نشر قاذفاتها الاستراتيجية في كوبا وفنزويلا 
جنبلاط يلعب دور السياسي المحنك ويدعو انصاره للتهدئة 
الرياض تدعو الشيعة لاحترام المذهب السلفي في السعودية 
جنرال امريكي: استبعد تولي الجيش السلطة في باكستان 
امريكا ترجئ الافراج عن معتقل بريطاني سعودي في غوانتانامو 
الحكومة الباكستانية ستراجع قرار المحكمة العليا بحق شريف وشقيقه 
مصرع جندي بريطاني يرفع قتلى لندن الى 150 منذ 2001 في افغانستان

الاقتصاد

67% من المشاريع المتقدمة للاستفادة من تشجيع الاستثمار نفذت على ارض الواقع 
قطاع الخدمات يتفوق على المالي في اداء بورصة عمان الاسبوع الماضي 
الدعوة الى تقييم اثر قرار المركزي خفض الفائدة على الاقتصاد الوطني 
الاسعار تحافظ على ارتفاعها والمواطنون يشكون ضعف الرقابة الحكومية 
ارتفاع الصادرات الوطنية لشهر كانون الثاني الى 408 ملايين دينار وتراجع قيمة المستوردات 15% 
207 مليون فرصة عمل وفرتها اقتصاديات السفر والسياحة العام الماضي 
تعزيز التعاون بين الجمارك الاردنية والمنطقة الاقتصادية الخاصة 
المدنية تحيل عطاء البث الإلكتروني الى احدى الشركات المحلية 
90% نسبة الحجز في معرض ومؤتمر الاستثمارات العقارية 2009 PropertyLink 
طيران الامارات تشارك في بورصة السفر العالمية في برلين 
انتركونتيننتال الأردن يحتفل بالشيف الياس بفوزه افضل شيف 
هامر تطلق سيارتها الجديدة H3Tفي معرض ابو خضر للسيارات 
الخطوط البحرية الوطنية توزع 10% من رأس المال ارباحا 
العربي للمستهلك يدعو إلى إيجاد قواعد لتسويق غذاء الأطفال 
منظمة السياحة العالمية تدعو الدول المعنية للانضمام الى خطة خارطة الطريق للانتعاش 
تنظيم الكهرباء: لا تغيير على التعرفة الكهربائية للمستهلكين 
فيلات السماء طراز معماري جديد بالسعودية تجمع بين السكن والاستثمار 
الاردنية للحاسبات تشارك في اجتماع خبراء تطوير قطاع تكنولوجيا المعلومات والاتصالات 
ايران توقع اتفاقا للغاز المسال قيمته 6ر2 مليار يورو 
20% أرباحا نقدية لمساهمي درويش الخليلي 
خبراء اقتصاديون يتوقعون ارتفاع معدلات البطالة 
مصير العصف الذهني للمشاريع الوطنية 
متاحف امريكية تخفض انفاقها بسبب الركود الاقتصادي 
معظم أعضاء أوبك يؤيدون عدم تغيير الانتاج 
ساركوزي وبيزانسينو هما الاكثر صدقية 
دعوة لانشاء هيئة لتنظيم سوق العمل 
جونيبر نتوركس تطلق حلولا لإدارة التهديدات المفتوحة في العالم 
الصناديق الحكومية المتخصصة: الاصرار على سياسة خلّف وانسى 
شركة أردنية مصرية تفتتح مصنعها في مدينة التجمعات الصناعية 
التجمعات لخدمات التغذية والإسكان تفوز بعقد خدمات غذائية 
القاهرة عمان يحتفل مع عملائه بعيد الأم 
بنك HSBC يبدأ اعماله لافتتاح فرع جديد في شارع المدينة المنورة 
الجمارك تعقد ورشة عمل حول القائمة الذهبية

الرياضة

استراحة الاسبوع الرياضية. ليلة سقوط الطليان 
فرسان الكويت والامارات سيطروا على الالقاب والعابورة وصيفا 
زين يرد الجيش السوري والجلاء ينسحب امام الارثوذكسي 
تتيانا وليانا وسوار والصايغ بطلات الاناث 
شتات.. الجزيرة فقد نقاطا سهلة والقادم (احلى) 
نتائج لافتة في بطولة المملكة المفتوحة للوشو كونغ فو 
رياضة مادبا تحظى باهتمام الملك 
ابو ظبي ماضية في بناء حلبة فريدة في العالم رغم الازمة الاقتصادية ا 
ليفربول يهدي بينيتيز فوزا ساحقا في اولدترافورد 
الفيصلي والوحدات.. مواصلة البحث عن الذات 
اكتشاف كنز مكنون في بطولة الفئات العمرية للشطرنج! 
هرتا برلين يحافظ على صدارته وبايرن يبقى قريبا 
صالة الطفيلة الجديدة فمتى ترى النور?? 
ليفربول يهدي بينيتيز فوزا اساحقا في اولدترافورد 
التركي عزت يضع حدا لمسيرته في الملاعب 
كوريا الجنوبية تتقدم رسميا بملف ترشيحها للمونديال 
يوفنتوس يستغني عن تريزيغيه 
تشكيلة العراق لودية السعودية 
الجزيرة يعترض على اشراك ام صلال للاعبه احناش 
حليم اطرب البقعة والفيصلي يمطر شباك العربي 
البقعة 3 شباب الاردن 1 
اتحاد الرمثا يستنكر محاولة الاعتداء على الحكم 
السكواش يشارك في بطولة مصر 
طلال يتربع على صدارة شطرنج الرجال 
عقود احترافية للاعبي كرة الرمثا 
اجتماع للاندية لتوثيق النظام الموحد 
اتحاد السلة يوقع بروتوكولا للتعاون مع نظيره الفلسطيني 
الجليل في صدارة كرة الشباب 
منتخبنا للمصارعة يريد القابا رومانية 
ارقام اردنية جديدة في الفردي والفئات 
الفهد الاسود ينقض على لقب الامانة للكراتيه 
ساكب يوقف كفرسوم بيد الناشئين 
واعدو اليد يستعرضون مهاراتهم في مهرجان مراكز الاميرة سمية 
اتحاد الكرة يخاطب ستة منتخبات لملاقاة منتخبنا الوطني 
منتخب الشباب الكروي يلتقي نظيره السعودي وديا 
التصفية النهائية لمنتخب اختراق الضاحية اليوم 
الوحدات يصل الهند بعد رحلة شاقة 
اتحاد الجودو يدعو لاعبي المنتخب للاجتماع اليوم 
انضمام 14 مدربا جديدا لمراكز الأمير علي للواعدين 
دعوة الامير علي لحضور اجتماع عمومية الاتحاد الاسيوي 
انسحاب الجلاء السوري من البطولة 
انتصاران في كرة الشباب 
جوارشي يحقق المركز السادس لسباق ملك البحرين للقدرة

الثقافة

المجلات الثقافية وإنعدام الرؤية 
حلم اسمه ليلة حب في محترف رمال والمركز الملكي 
السنان والعبد الهادي في بندك ارت 
حوارات جديد فخري قعوار 
الجزيرة للأطفال تفوز بذهبية مهرجان القاهرة لسينما الأطفال 
أوباما يتصدر قائمة المرشحين لنيل جوائز الكتاب البريطاني 
أ.ف.ب تتأثر بالازمة المالية 
الأزمة المالية تهدد القطاع الثقافي البريطاني 
تأجيل مهرجان الأغنية الأردنية

المنوعات

اصالة تنوي تأسيس مطعم يحمل اسمها 
مهند براد بيت الشرق الأوسط 
الواكد: شبيب مهرجان مملكة وليس منطقة أو مدينة 
راندا البحيري تحصل على حقها 
تاجر مخدرات مكسيكي ضمن اثرياء فوربس 
قردة تعلم صغارها كيفية تنظيف الأسنان 
جدل بالولايات المتحدة حول السيجارة الإلكترونية 
درة أجمل امرأة في تونس 
غرق سفينة شحن فيتنامية قبالة سواحل الصين 
بيع اول نسخة لمجلة سوبرمان ب¯ 300 الف دولار 
طارق بن عمار ينتج فيلما عن رواية لمعمر القذافي في تونس 
هيومن رايتس ووتش تدعو الى معاملة افضل للخدم في السعودية 
مؤسس شبكة الانترنت يحذر من التجسس على المستخدمين 
اللمس يسهل تعلم القراءة 
ملتقى لشعراء النثر في القاهرة 
تعاون دولي للقبض على عصابة النمر الوردي

نقلا عن بانيت

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلموووووووووووو :SnipeR (37):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور بس لو الخط يكون اكبر شوي

----------

